# Overclock.net's WhatPulse Team



## Tator Tot

*Banner by* csm725

Join *Team Overclock.net* and help us fly up the ranks!

What is Whatpulse?

Quote:

Sure we have a fancy website, loads of stats and lotsa users, but many people still wonder what WhatPulse exactly is. This page tries to explain a bit more about what it is, a simple keys, clicks and mouse usage counter.

The purpose of WhatPulse is simply to collect statistics about your computer behavior. Some people (Like me) use it to determine how long they've worked on something, like a programming project, a school essay, chatting by all means.

If you need help, check out the Whatpulse Setup Guide & FAQ started by IEATFISH and maintained by Disturbed117.

So what is the purpose of this thread?

With recent developments, this thread has shifted from a "Join Whatpulse" thread and helping out new members (that's what IEATFISH's Guide is for) into a lounge of sorts.
This will be the main "lounge" of discussion about whatpulse and all our silly typing habits.

Please remember the following:


The Terms of Service are enforced here
The Professionalism Initiative still applies here
Help us keep the quality of posts on OCN high in line with our Emphasis on Quality Content


----------



## chinesethunda

joined the OCN team, gonna start when i get home


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
joined the OCN team, gonna start when i get home

Alright!!!


----------



## chinesethunda

lol no one else?


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
lol no one else?

I guess not..


----------



## chinesethunda

meh, wish i knew about pulsing a long time ago lol, o well, we all have to start somewhere.

CMON PEOPLE JOIN!!!!


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
meh, wish i knew about pulsing a long time ago lol, o well, we all have to start somewhere.

CMON PEOPLE JOIN!!!!

This. Come on guys!

Also: users can set auto pulse for whatpulse (i.e. every 1000 keypresses, clicks, or whatever you want really), and it takes up minimal system resources. So why not just run it?

Another fun tool is the key tracker to see which keys you've pressed the most frequently (i.e. if you play a lot of FPS, then you'll notice how many times you press wasd/r/e/space etc.)

Me thinks we should strive to be at the top of this competition too..


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah we should, i didnt look at the key tracker option, kinda fun lol
started a week ago and now at 20k keys lol


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
yeah we should, i didnt look at the key tracker option, kinda fun lol
started a week ago and now at 20k keys lol

e-five!


----------



## chinesethunda

lol e-five back.
is it possible to have it on several computers simultaneously and all pulse to the same account or no?


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
lol e-five back.
is it possible to have it on several computers simultaneously and all pulse to the same account or no?

Yes it is, you just install the client on a different computer, but log in to the same account and name the system (i.e. desktop/laptop, etc).


----------



## savagebunny

Just joined.


----------



## choLOL

Just joined.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

I don't know where this came from, but I'm in


----------



## chinesethunda

Woooooooooooooo we got moar yay!


----------



## savagebunny

I ninja my parents and sisters computer now.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
Just joined.

Yay!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *choLOL* 
Just joined.

Yay!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
I don't know where this came from, but I'm in









Yay!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
I ninja my parents and sisters computer now.

I lol'ed


----------



## chinesethunda

can i hook up several computers to the same account?


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
can i hook up several computers to the same account?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monsk* 
Yes it is, you just install the client on a different computer, but log in to the same account and name the system (i.e. desktop/laptop, etc).


Nope, it's impossible


----------



## chinesethunda

lol woops, i thought i had asked the question, i must have skipped over it lol, thanks haha


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RonindeBeatrice* 
Nope, it's impossible

Not true. You have 1 account, on which you have many different systems. Each computer you use has to be registered as a different system. Example: System 1 = Laptop. System 2 = Desktop.
You can run WhatPulse on both computers at the same time, as long you identify each system.

I just checked, I'm already on the team LOL. I forgot I joined









Edit: Here's a pic to clear up confusion with the computers/accounts thing:








One account, two computers. Simples.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol he was being sarcastic cuz i had asked the question and monsk already said yes lol


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
lol he was being sarcastic cuz i had asked the question and monsk already said yes lol

Lol, sarcasm doesn't convey very well over the internet. Oh well, at least it's clear for anyone else.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah, thanks tho, i have my computers set up nicely, gonna be awesome


----------



## Monsk

1271st! yeah moving up the rankings!


----------



## chinesethunda

lol finally moving along the ranks


----------



## Monsk

1144th guys! woohoo!


----------



## chinesethunda

wow we suck.... cmon we need more people, lol we totally should post this in the online deals section lol


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesethunda* 
wow we suck.... cmon we need more people, lol we totally should post this in the online deals section lol

I lol'ed.


----------



## chinesethunda

seriously we need more people. i type a bunch a day. i even tried to get my roomy to do it. cuz he plays bfbc2 all day long. but he wont =( we need the gamers who click and type all day long to join. hey monsk make one in the games section and stuff


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


seriously we need more people. i type a bunch a day. i even tried to get my roomy to do it. cuz he plays bfbc2 all day long. but he wont =( we need the gamers who click and type all day long to join. hey monsk make one in the games section and stuff


This.

Hmm, maybe we should ask the mods to move it there so it gets more views?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

lol, I just joined up. I am going to pass you all









Whenever I read a page, I highlight each sentence and follow the words with my cursor... helps me read. 
And I am like ADHD with my mouse... just move it all over the place clicking and making those light blue selection boxes on the desktop...
Cant imagine how many miles my cursor moves each day...


----------



## eseb1

So... What is this? Might want to include what it is in the OP.


----------



## chinesethunda

Good idea, but some info on what whatpulse is is here

basically the program simply tracks how many keys you type, how far your mouse moves, and how many times you click without actually keeping track of your info. and then adds them to other people in your team, kinda like [email protected] cept not actually doing anything important for society lol


----------



## Dude5082

I've been pulsing for a couple years now, saw this thread today and joined the team. Lets start climbing the ranks!


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dude5082* 
I've been pulsing for a couple years now, saw this thread today and joined the team. Lets start climbing the ranks!

Yeah! That's what we like to hear!


----------



## Monsk

Good job guys, we're moving up the ranks


----------



## mbudden

I don't get it...


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11956587*
> I don't get it...


It tracks how many clicks, key presses and how far you've moved the mouse as well.


----------



## mbudden

Signed up.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;11956624*
> Signed up.


Don't forget to pulse so the stats are sent. I have mine setup to send automatically every hour.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;11956638*
> Don't forget to pulse so the stats are sent. I have mine setup to send automatically every hour.


Same same. Now to set the team.


----------



## gdawg33

couldn't this be used as a keylogger?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33;11956648*
> couldn't this be used as a keylogger?


It hasn't been, even google and geekhack will back me up there. Apparently the whole code has been dissected without any potential red flags. I've also used Whatpulse for years now without any issues, never had unauthorized money transfers or items bought, or passwords stolen for that matter.

mbudden: go on the site and go to your profile page thing you can join there.

edit: I won't deny that i thought this was a keylogger at first too, also Marin and savagebunny are on the team.


----------



## mbudden

That's what I was thinking in the beginning. But seeing as how many people are actually using this... I highly doubt it. But it was still in the back of my mind when I signed up.


----------



## Reflux

I know that "Namtlade" guy.

Funny seeing people from a long time ago on random sites like that.

Sure, I'll give it a go.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;11956660*
> It hasn't been, even google and geekhack will back me up there. Apparently the whole code has been dissected without any potential red flags. I've also used Whatpulse for years now without any issues, never had unauthorized money transfers or items bought, or passwords stolen for that matter.
> 
> mbudden: go on the site and go to your profile page thing you can join there.
> 
> edit: I won't deny that i thought this was a keylogger at first too, also Marin and savagebunny are on the team.


I wasn't saying it was I was asking if it could be but I did sign up and already have over 1,000 keystrokes.


----------



## mbudden

With as much typing as I do. Might as well. Seems like something fun.


----------



## Eagle1337

I wonder how many keys i hit while gaming..


----------



## Reflux

Alright, I joined and set up my team and stuff.

Didn't exactly figure it out instantly, their site is a little messy.

But yeah, you go to Teams at the bottom after you've registered and it'll say "Join Team"

Click that then search OCN or Overclock.net, then you join and you're done.


----------



## Evil-Jester

sure why not for ****s and giggles lol


----------



## mbudden

I feel like this thread needs a little bump







in 23rd place.


----------



## Dorianime

I'm down.. i'm about to type a 3 thousand word essay lol


----------



## mbudden

It's quite fun. I'm trying to get 22nd place >.< but it's not happening lol


----------



## mbudden

I think it's time to bump this up again.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Oh. I forgot to add my main computer back in after the reinstall... like a few months ago.
And my laptop broke... so I have not been much help lately.

Thanks for the bump


----------



## Eagle1337

my whatpulse killed itself -.-


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


my whatpulse killed itself -.-


lol wut? How does that happen?


----------



## De-Zant

What is this "Initial computer name"?

Gonna sign up after I know what I need to put there.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


lol wut? How does that happen?


I dunno i get some random symbols and then the exe dies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What is this "Initial computer name"?

Gonna sign up after I know what I need to put there.


Just what ever you want, I called mine Prinny.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What is this "Initial computer name"?

Gonna sign up after I know what I need to put there.


I'm assuming like mine.
I have two setup on my WhatPulse account.
Desktop & Laptop.

EDIT:
http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/317520/


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I'm assuming like mine.
I have two setup on my WhatPulse account.
Desktop & Laptop.


yeah I have 2 computers on mine as well, one's prinny and the other one is prinny-rubberdome. You can chose which computer to use when you log in. It's just for stat tracking of said computer.


----------



## De-Zant

That mouse movement meter is very very unaccurate.

It depends on how sensitive your mouse movement speed settings are. I use 1600 in game and 800 DPI in windows. In games I gain double the distance measured that I would get with the same mouse movement in windows.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That mouse movement meter is very very unaccurate.

It depends on how sensitive your mouse movement speed settings are. I use 1600 in game and 800 DPI in windows. In games I gain double the distance measured that I would get with the same mouse movement in windows.


that's true but the movement thing is still new.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That mouse movement meter is very very unaccurate.

It depends on how sensitive your mouse movement speed settings are. I use 1600 in game and 800 DPI in windows. In games I gain double the distance measured that I would get with the same mouse movement in windows.


Meh. I don't pay attention to that anyways. Just typing and clicks


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


that's true but the movement thing is still new.


I've been on it for years and it's always been there since I first joined.

Also, been on the team for quite a while. 3rd place.









A Whatpulse tip: if you shut your computer down unexpectedly, or get a BSoD, there's a good chance it'll corrupt your Whatpulse.wpw file meaning you lose everything you haven't pulsed. Between me and a friend, we've lost a few million keys thanks to that. The reason is that Whatpulse encrypts the whatpulse.wpw, and if it's got the file open when the computer turns off, the file doesn't get encrypted. On next run, it no longer recognises the unencrypted file. If you're like me and enjoy sending huge pulses (500k+ keys), these losses can be extremely aggravating.

If you don't really care, don't do anything. I'm not competing any more so I don't. But if it matters to you, you can backup your whatpulse.wpw without corrupting it. It took me a lot of trial and error to figure out the exact method, but it has been a while so it might have changed.

1) Turn off WhatPulse
2) Copy your WhatPulse.wpw file from C:\\Users\\<username>\\AppData\\Roaming\\WhatPulse to somewhere secure. 
3) Restart WhatPulse.

If you try copying it while WhatPulse is running, it won't recognise the file when you restore it. 
To restore, it's the same as backing up: Exit WhatPulse, copy the file back and restart WhatPulse.


----------



## Eagle1337

bumpity.


----------



## mbudden

bump bump bump.


----------



## [Adz]

Who are the users in first and second place? I'm third; I wanna know who my competition is


----------



## mbudden

17th woot woot.


----------



## Eagle1337

15th, you are catching me


----------



## Tator Tot

I just joined the team









I'm going to be asking around about this team being more of an official venue of our name. Though it's not against any rules per say; you're just not allowed to use the "Official" tag for it.

Still, stay tuned guys. As this is, and can easily be, fun.


----------



## Dude5082

Damn, I've been over taken and lost my first place.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Still, stay tuned guys. As this is, and can easily be, fun.










It is, someone's gotta break budden's fingers though, he's trampling me


----------



## IEATFISH

Sure, I'll play along.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Sure, I'll play along.










Welcome aboard Fish


----------



## IEATFISH

Oh wow, apparently I was already playing back in 2008.








I shall continue to play, then.









edit: Not only was I playing, I was 25th on the team.


----------



## Tator Tot

Well I just started so I'm going to have a lot of catching up to do. I've got a feeling I can do it though. My editor's work always keeps me busy


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Well I just started so I'm going to have a lot of catching up to do. I've got a feeling I can do it though. My editor's work always keeps me busy










Yeah, I'm not sure how much I'll actually get done now on my home PC. I'll have to install it at work as well.







I got to where I am now during my drafting job so it was 8 hours at a computer all day.


----------



## Tator Tot

Thankfully I am in college, I do reviews, and editors work for OCN. So any typing I do is gonna be recorded and I can shoot up to the top quick enough









Right now I need to get a few things done (guide/OCN wise) anyways.


----------



## gdawg33

Found out who number #1 is: http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=43905


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


Found out who number #1 is: http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=43905


Have you checked his WhatPulse stats


----------



## audioxbliss

Just joined earlier today... pushed myself up to 29 already! (team-wise)


----------



## mbudden

Glad to know more people are joining in


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I just joined the team









I'm going to be asking around about this team being more of an official venue of our name. Though it's not against any rules per say; you're just not allowed to use the "Official" tag for it.

Still, stay tuned guys. As this is, and can easily be, fun.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Sure, I'll play along.



















Two new major players









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Yeah, I'm not sure how much I'll actually get done now on my home PC. I'll have to install it at work as well.







I got to where I am now during my drafting job so it was 8 hours at a computer all day.


Version 1.7+ has portable mode, so if you can't install it at work, you can at least run it off you USB.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


Found out who number #1 is: http://www.overclock.net/member.php?u=43905


"Biography
I enjoy moonlit walks by the FSB, and a bottle of liquid coolant for those romantic ocassions."









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Glad to know more people are joining in










^This. 
I'm looking forward to the competition.








If I actually start doing my work, I'll take first place easily


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


Just joined earlier today... pushed myself up to 29 already! (team-wise)


I'm close behind you









Bettar fearz meh!


----------



## 161029

Just do TypeRacer or Typxracer all day







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


Just do TypeRacer or Typxracer all day







.


I don't need to, with the amount that I type on a daily basis.... well I'll easily be catching up to some people lol


----------



## mbudden

Good luck catching me >< jkjk


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Good luck catching me >< jkjk


Working on it already lol


----------



## gdawg33

I run a script that turns on and off my CapsLock, ScrollLock, and NumLock. I just started and I got a 10,000 strokes in an hour.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I run a script that turns on and off my CapsLock, ScrollLock, and NumLock. I just started and I got a 10,000 strokes in an hour.


1) That's cheating. 
2) I used to use AutoHotKey for some automation tasks, and I checked whether WhatPulse counted it. It didn't.


----------



## Eagle1337

Why is E so high haha


----------



## mbudden

What is that picture of?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


What is that picture of?


Most used keys.


----------



## gdawg33

E is the most common vowel.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


E is the most common vowel.


I know but consider tthe fact that I'm a gamer, I figure wasd would be higher. or F5.


----------



## gdawg33

Just about to pulse a 35,000 keyclick pulse


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


Just about to pulse a 35,000 keyclick pulse


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


Just about to pulse a 35,000 keyclick pulse










http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/235541/
Look at my latest pulse...


----------



## mbudden

Mine updates every hour.


----------



## gdawg33

To be exact it was 38,493.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/235541/
Look at my latest pulse...


How often does your's update?


----------



## gdawg33

I get a 1,000 key clicks every 10 seconds.

EDIT: I now get 1,000 clicks every 2 seconds.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


How often does your's update?


Manual pulse only.


----------



## koven

this is weird lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I get a 1,000 key clicks every 10 seconds.

EDIT: I now get 1,000 clicks every 2 seconds.


How are you doing that? Installed on many computers?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


How are you doing that? Installed on many computers?


By cheating?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I run a script that turns on and off my CapsLock, ScrollLock, and NumLock. I just started and I got a 10,000 strokes in an hour.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Manual pulse only.


I have mine set for every hour. I have 50 minutes left on my next pulse and I already have 90,000 keyclicks.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


How are you doing that? Installed on many computers?


No, Its a .vbs script that turns on and off the CapsLock, ScrollLock, and the NumLock.


----------



## IEATFISH

Oh, I thought you were kidding. Can you please not use the script or go join another team?


----------



## gdawg33

Let me pulse one more time then I will stop.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm close to the 15,000 mark already


----------



## mbudden

... Do join another team if you're going to cheat.


----------



## IEATFISH

You haven't pulsed again...


----------



## De-Zant

I'll start doing this again now.

Here's my key usage:


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


You haven't pulsed again...


I keep trying but it doesn't like me sending such a huge pulse.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


... Do join another team if you're going to cheat.


This!


----------



## James [a_leon]

I just join and it puts me at fifth on the team... but that could be because I've used this off and on since 2005. Maybe I should actually pulse, since I haven't yet this year...


----------



## mbudden

How do you guys get that ><


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

joined. Too bad i didnt have this yesterday cause I made like 4 massive essay posts earlier on OCN that wouldve been a couple K of keyboard strokes in the bucket.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


How do you guys get that ><


Right click on the icon in the system tray and select key frequencies.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


How do you guys get that ><


Right click the whatpulse icon in the system tray and choose key frequencies. Now there's a huge button called generate image. Clicking that produces an image. Also, before clicking the button, you see how many times you have pressed specific buttons.


----------



## mbudden

Darn Minecraft ><


----------



## IEATFISH

Well, if you were on my Steam friends list, I just spammed you with this link.







I used to use it all the time when I was drafting at an architectural firm. Sure racked up the stats then.


----------



## Millillion

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## xBISHOPx

Just joined







, pretty neat idea going to use this to see how many I have next month on the 27th because I've always been curious as to how many times I actually click my mouse a month.


----------



## Blk

Cool.
ieatfish sent me here, I joined the team


----------



## IEATFISH

For people who are wondering, this is kinda like folding except it doesn't raise your power bill or cost you performance, yet it also doesn't accomplish anything.







But it is fun to see how many times you are actually pressing keys and clicking buttons.


----------



## [Adz]

IEATFISH - you beat to the WhatPulse forums









Edit: Whatwhat? Who's Conductor609?!


----------



## Starbuck5000

Signed up, will stick it on a load of machines.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Signed up, will stick it on a load of machines.


You're only supposed to stick it on machines you are using.


----------



## conductor609

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


IEATFISH - you beat to the WhatPulse forums









Edit: Whatwhat? Who's Conductor609?!


I left my old team to join the ocn one, but I don't feel like installing this again


----------



## gdawg33

Imagine what someone could get if they had a huge botnet and installed it on all of them and then ran my script (I'm done using it and I won't be able to send my pulse for a while.)


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


You're only supposed to stick it on machines you are using.


Oh it will only be, but I have quite a few pc's I use daily(well 3-4)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000*


Oh it will only be, but I have quite a few pc's I use daily(well 3-4)


Ah; well I have it installed on my Laptop, Netbook, & Tower.

I'm the only one who uses them so I don't have to worry about others.


----------



## whipple16

just joined up myself. its amazing how many key strokes you get after a short while of gaming!!!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *conductor609*


I left my old team to join the ocn one, but I don't feel like installing this again


Oh, okay. 
Threat level: 0


----------



## G33K

Joined


----------



## De-Zant

I passed tator


----------



## Lumi

Well hell, this might be interesting. I wonder how many key presses I actually do go through.


----------



## Vargess

Thanks, ieatfish. I joined up as well. This should be interesting to see how many buttons I push a day


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

12,807 in the past 2 hours of using my PC.

For the record there is a very similar program to this that you have to pay for, but what it does it that it also tracks how long you spend using programs or even browsing websites. It'll say - you've used Firefox for 5 hours today, how many keystrokes and clicks in firefox, and then how much time you spent on OCN inside of Firefox - like 3 hours out of 5 for example. Pretty cool one, would help with tracking actual PC use and time management but it sucks because you have to pay for it.


----------



## mbudden

Glad to see more people joining. I know earlier this thread had many people viewing it.


----------



## Orzornn

Joined!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12548131*
> Glad to see more people joining. I know earlier this thread had many people viewing it.


think its because IEATFISH spammed everyone on his STEAM list, considering he has like everyone worth mentioning on OCN on there








Thanks man for the invitation







wouldve never seen this otherwise.


----------



## mbudden

I've been bumping it up for the past few weeks hoping more people would join lol ><
Glad to know someone got the word out


----------



## Lumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;12548182*
> think its because IEATFISH spammed everyone on his STEAM list, considering he has like everyone worth mentioning on OCN on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man for the invitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldve never seen this otherwise.


Wooo worth mentioning club


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;12548182*
> think its because IEATFISH spammed everyone on his STEAM list, considering he has like everyone worth mentioning on OCN on there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man for the invitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldve never seen this otherwise.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

^ XD
Ok - past 3 or 4 hours and Ive hit 20,723 keys on my keyboard and clicked 1,532 times on my mouse


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12547224*
> I passed tator


Only cause I've been AFK all day


----------



## Lumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;12548817*
> ^ XD
> Ok - past 3 or 4 hours and Ive hit 20,723 keys on my keyboard and clicked 1,532 times on my mouse


In the past three hours I've done over 6,000 clicks and 3.3k keys. I never imagined I clicked that often. Kind of cool that this thing is still holding up after 2 years of this every day.

I wonder what mice are rated. Don't they have an estimated number of clicks to expect for their lifetime?


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Ah; well I have it installed on my Laptop, Netbook, & Tower.

I'm the only one who uses them so I don't have to worry about others.


Just my laptop now but It'll be on my desktop, mediaserver(not that i do much clicking typing but why the hell not) and probably my work pc.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12548970*
> Only cause I've been AFK all day


Welp, I'm still ahead of you tho.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12557477*
> Welp, I'm still ahead of you tho.


Yeah I've been gone all weekend. Went to a concert, the movies, and spent 6 hours outside just yesterday.









Sadly I already did a lot of typing before I loaded up this. Soon though I'll do another review and write one more guide. Then you'll see my score go super massive.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12557564*
> Yeah I've been gone all weekend. Went to a concert, the movies, and spent 6 hours outside just yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I already did a lot of typing before I loaded up this. Soon though I'll do another review and write one more guide. Then you'll see my score go super massive.


We'll see. :c


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12557593*
> We'll see. :c










I look forward to the competition


----------



## De-Zant

Just broke 40k key presses.


----------



## [Adz]

*waits patiently for the first person to come in here raging that a BSoD corrupted their whatpulse.wpw file*


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12558036*
> *waits patiently for the first person to come in here raging that a BSoD corrupted their whatpulse.wpw file*


I had a glitch where it couldn't upload my things. It's alright. I only had aboot 2000 keys and 100 clicks.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12558036*
> *waits patiently for the first person to come in here raging that a BSoD corrupted their whatpulse.wpw file*


LOL. I never had that problem, but the problem I do have is the fact that sometimes I get this errors and I have to restart the client. It's quite frustrating. But I don't care, it's not like this is a competition


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12558054*
> I had a glitch where it couldn't upload my things. It's alright. I only had aboot 2000 keys and 100 clicks.


Did you by any chance change your username or something?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12558059*
> LOL. I never had that problem, but the problem I do have is the fact that sometimes I get this errors and I have to restart the client. It's quite frustrating. But I don't care, it's not like this is a competition


I used to have that problem quite a bit. I think I've lost at least 2 million keys because of it. That's why I went out of my way to figure out a way of backing up the wpw file.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12558224*
> Did you by any chance change your username or something?
> 
> .


Nope unless it did something automatically. My username has been DeZant for the whole time.


----------



## IEATFISH

It used to be where you had to pulse manually. I really like the automatic system now. I pulse when I either get 10,000 keys or clicks.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12558463*
> It used to be where you had to pulse manually. I really like the automatic system now. I pulse when I either get 10,000 keys or clicks.


It's had the automatic pulse option since before I registered (which was a month before you). 
I just like manually pulsing though, there's a sense of satisfaction that you get when you send a pulse that's over 1m key presses in a single shot.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12558845*
> It's had the automatic pulse option since before I registered (which was a month before you).
> I just like manually pulsing though, there's a sense of satisfaction that you get when you send a pulse that's over 1m key presses in a single shot.


I think I may have had another account before that. But I might be thinking of a different program. Oh well. I like automatic pulses.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12558921*
> I think I may have had another account before that. But I might be thinking of a different program. Oh well. I like automatic pulses.


Ah, fair enough. I've only ever had the one account, but I've changed the username more times than I remember.

Oh.. gdawg33, did you just change your username? I can't find you in the team list and searching for "gdawg33" says you haven't pulsed yet


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12558950*
> Ah, fair enough. I've only ever had the one account, but I've changed the username more times than I remember.
> 
> Oh.. gdawg33, did you just change your username? I can't find you in the team list and searching for "gdawg33" says you haven't pulsed yet


Probably banned for cheating.


----------



## [Adz]

I know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Century0*
> User handled.
> 
> ~Century0


From the WhatPulse forums...


----------



## G33K

About 48k keystrokes, I think.

It's funny just how abused keyboards are, and we don't even notice


----------



## Tator Tot

Passed up De-Zant but we're close to one another (only about 1000 Clicks / 2000 Keys.)









Well another day another 10k clicks or so lol


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I know









From the WhatPulse forums...










I took my self off the team and am done with the program. I know now what I usually do and am tired of the pulses.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I took my self off the team and am done with the program. *I know now what I usually do and am tired of the pulses.*


What? It just sits in the background and you don't even have to think about it. But whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gdawg33*


I took my self off the team and am done with the program. I know now what I usually do and am tired of the pulses.


Doesn't explain why you have no pulses on your account though. Afaik, you can't remove them.


----------



## mbudden

Maybe he never actually started?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Maybe he never actually started?


He had loads of pulses though a few days ago.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Doesn't explain why you have no pulses on your account though. Afaik, you can't remove them.


IDK. All I did was remove myself from the team and delete the program.


----------



## De-Zant

It's a real shame that this doesn't measure controller key presses

I just played a couple of games for a couple of hours in a row with a controller. I knew that it wouldn't measure anything but yeah. Would be nice if it did. Would've gotten like 1-2k keypresses from that.


----------



## mbudden

Only if they measured key presses from your phone, now I'd have millions of keypresses haha


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump! We've moved up to 503rd!


----------



## century0

Haha, thanks for all the participation guys. I actually appreciate that the word about WhatPulse is getting out. I'd love for even more to come along and make WhatPulse more popular than it even is today. If you have any questions or comments or anything, I'll be around every few days to check this thread and I'll be more than happy to answer them. And before you ask, no, you can't have me. Sorry. I'd boost the teams rank too far by myself. And I am the Administrator previously mentioned in this thread, if you're curious about that as well. ;]

~Century0


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *century0*


Haha, thanks for all the participation guys. I actually appreciate that the word about WhatPulse is getting out. I'd love for even more to come along and make WhatPulse more popular than it even is today. If you have any questions or comments or anything, I'll be around every few days to check this thread and I'll be more than happy to answer them. And before you ask, no, you can't have me. Sorry. I'd boost the teams rank too far by myself. And I am the Administrator previously mentioned in this thread, if you're curious about that as well. ;]

~Century0


Welcome to OCN! 
Not to be that guy though, edit your signature so you don't get introuble.
You're not sposed to link out to sites other than OCN.


----------



## century0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Welcome to OCN! 
Not to be that guy though, edit your signature so you don't get introuble.
You're not sposed to link out to sites other than OCN.











Whoops ;]

Different forums, different rules. I was more surprised by blocked image tags. Haha.

~Century0


----------



## Tator Tot

Welcome aboard man









Whatpulse is definitely a fun waste of time


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *century0*


Whoops ;]

Different forums, different rules. I was more surprised by blocked image tags. Haha.

~Century0


Yeah, ask me how I know.







lol
But the only issue I have is sometimes the WhatPulse client will mess up and say "server not available" or sometimes it will even replace my username in the settings to random characters. And I could have X amount of key presses but have to restart or even re-enter my information and loose them.

Any comment on that?


----------



## IEATFISH

Welcome to OCN! I'm glad I re-found Whatpulse. I find myself retyping words rather than using spell checks so I can get more keys.


----------



## [Adz]

Welcome to OCN century0


----------



## century0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12596022*
> Yeah, ask me how I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> But the only issue I have is sometimes the WhatPulse client will mess up and say "server not available" or sometimes it will even replace my username in the settings to random characters. And I could have X amount of key presses but have to restart or even re-enter my information and loose them.
> 
> Any comment on that?


Hmm, the server not available..I've not heard of. It's perhaps a router or firewall within your internet system? As for the random characters, that's a known issue with the encryption we use within our files. It's yet to be fixed because we've not gotten to the next version yet. We're working on a complete overhaul of the WhatPulse system. I'm not quite sure where that is sitting right now because I've not talked to the developers in about 3 weeks. For the X key presses disappearing, it sounds like you're not running WhatPulse as an administrator.

And IEATFISH, I do one worse...I'll write something, backspace, and start writing it over again just to boost my key count. Haha. Guess that's one way to get close to 100mil keys.

~Century0


----------



## Lumi

Couldn't ya just go play StepMania instead?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lumi;12598271*
> Couldn't ya just go play StepMania instead?


I wish my laptop would play it better, because my Whatpulse score would be super massive then.


----------



## EfemaN

In! I wish I knew about this before.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12600598*
> In! I wish I knew about this before.


Woohoo!

Does anyone know it there are there any advantages to referring people to Whatpulse? I say a place for it in the profile and noticed that no one I referred added it there...







But apart from tracking referred people, does it serve any other purpose?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12600618*
> Woohoo!
> 
> Does anyone know it there are there any advantages to referring people to Whatpulse? I say a place for it in the profile and noticed that no one I referred added it there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But apart from tracking referred people, does it serve any other purpose?


There's a list of people who have referred the most users.
Beyond that, I don't think so.

I referred 2, but only one got logged to my account. Not really fussed though.

Edit: http://whatpulse.org/stats/referrals/


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12600709*
> There's a list of people who have referred the most users.
> Beyond that, I don't think so.
> 
> I referred 2, but only one got logged to my account. Not really fussed though.
> 
> Edit: http://whatpulse.org/stats/referrals/


Well, I'm FURIOUS!


----------



## century0

Referrals were supposed to be a competition system...but yeah..we got started on it real fast. :0 (/sarcasm)

~Century0


----------



## IEATFISH

496th!

And after reading about referrals, looks like I had to give out my referral link. I thought people could specify during registration. Oh well, I'm not bitter...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *James [a_leon];12545020*
> I just join and it puts me at fifth on the team... but that could be because I've used this off and on since 2005. Maybe I should actually pulse, since I haven't yet this year...


Code:



Code:


No.When                 KeysClicksMilesAvKPSAvCPS
12011/02/27 21:30:0658,85026,85919.63271.2123.77
22011/02/27 21:26:29320,465108,1484.720.050.02
32010/12/08 21:42:3542,64510,6751.070.020

Seriously dude? 58,850 keys in <4 minutes?


----------



## Vargess

..Or how about the 19,63 miles of mouse travel?









It would have been nice to know about this back when I got my G700 mouse late last year.. would have been nice to get an accurate count on the overall usage of it's lifetime


----------



## Tator Tot

I just wish I wasn't constantly out. Iceblade & De-Zant are both beating me in typing but only because I've been really AFK the past few days.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12619648*
> I just wish I wasn't constantly out. Iceblade & De-Zant are both beating me in typing but only because I've been really AFK the past few days.


If you gain keys that quickly when you don't spend a lot of time on the 'puter, how quickly will you gain them when you start spending a lot of time on the 'puter?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12619666*
> If you gain keys that quickly when you don't spend a lot of time on the 'puter, how quickly will you gain them when you start spending a lot of time on the 'puter?


I do a lot of typing man..







...way to much typing.


----------



## mbudden

Clearly not enough if you haven't caught up to me yet. Go, Go, Go.


----------



## gdawg33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12617751*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> No.    When                     Keys    Clicks    Miles    AvKPS    AvCPS
> 1    2011/02/27 21:30:06    58,850    26,859    19.63    271.2    123.77
> 2    2011/02/27 21:26:29    320,465    108,148    4.72    0.05    0.02
> 3    2010/12/08 21:42:35    42,645    10,675    1.07    0.02    0
> 
> Seriously dude? 58,850 keys in <4 minutes?


I couldn't even get that when I was using the script I made.


----------



## IEATFISH

I believe that can also happen is you set up multiple computers to use the same computer name. He pulsed on one and then walked over and pulsed on the other. The system reads it as two pulse from the same computer. Still, that's quite a bit of Miles compared to the previous pulse...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I believe that can also happen is you set up multiple computers to use the same computer name. He pulsed on one and then walked over and pulsed on the other. The system reads it as two pulse from the same computer. Still, that's quite a bit of Miles compared to the previous pulse...


Nope, I'm sure you can't login with the same computer profile in multiple locations, but I'm certain that each pulse is individually logged.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Joined


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12621833*
> Joined


----------



## the.FBI

Joined!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

This is awesome, so many people joining...


----------



## IEATFISH

For sure, can we get to 100 members?


----------



## reflex99

This thread has been harassing my recent discussion box for months now......

I joined, so maybe it will go away....


----------



## Tator Tot

That won't happen. This is a competition of who can spam their keyboard the most


----------



## Blk

Umm... is it just me or whatpulse is down? It says it couldn't establish connection, and whatpulse.org won't load for me.


----------



## mbudden

Might be down, I keep getting error messages when it's trying to Pulse.


----------



## G33K

Same for me, good to know that it's not just me lol


----------



## century0

I can confirm it is down...and I have no clue why. So...onto our regularly scheduled discussion of 'lets guess why WhatPulse is down'.

~Century0


----------



## mbudden

Go fix it !!






















lol


----------



## De-Zant

If I try to pulse, will I lose my key strokes, or can I pulse them later on? Because I have 25k unpulsed and I don't wanna lose them.


----------



## Blk

I think it's back up again.


----------



## mbudden

You won't loose your key strokes. I think it's up, it's trying to send but nothing yet.


----------



## De-Zant

Oh, will ya look at that. I'm #29.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If I try to pulse, will I lose my key strokes, or can I pulse them later on? Because I have 25k unpulsed and I don't wanna lose them.


You don't lose anything if it can't pulse.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

40,000 keystrokes in one day. Probably not that impressive to you guys, but it did surprise me, esp considering I spent half my day yesterday on Netflix.


----------



## IEATFISH

Looks like it is down for me right now. Both the website and pulsing.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


40,000 keystrokes in one day. Probably not that impressive to you guys, but it did surprise me, esp considering I spent half my day yesterday on Netflix.



I probably have managed to do that within the last 20h.

It's quite a suprise to me as well.


----------



## flipd

So I can play a fighting game that requires much button spam and this program can run in the background? Website is down to provide any explanations.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


So I can play a fighting game that requires much button spam and this program can run in the background? Website is down to provide any explanations.


Yup, it keeps track of how many keystrokes (and which keys if you want) and mouse clicks, even in game.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I probably have managed to do that within the last 20h.

It's quite a suprise to me as well.


Yep, now I'm extremely happy I went with a mechanical keyboard given how much I type. 40,000 keystrokes in 15 hours, with lots of Netflix in between! No wonder rubber domes like to die on me.


----------



## flipd

Guess that's a nice little thing to do aside from folding. As soon as the website goes back up, I'll join in.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


So I can play a fighting game that requires much button spam and this program can run in the background? Website is down to provide any explanations.


Yep, I get 4.5k from 30mins of quake live and I get about 15k every hour of TF2, so yeah....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Yep, now I'm extremely happy I went with a mechanical keyboard given how much I type. 40,000 keystrokes in 15 hours, with lots of Netflix in between! No wonder rubber domes like to die on me.



Well I'm on MX blacks, so it's somewhat more fatiquing on the fingers, but it's okay. Just wish that there would've been MX browns available for the finnish layout when I got this. A month later, some appeared on keyboard.co :/


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Yep, now I'm extremely happy I went with a mechanical keyboard given how much I type. 40,000 keystrokes in 15 hours, with lots of Netflix in between! No wonder rubber domes like to die on me.


Haha, so true. I used to just buy the cheap $10 Logitechs since they seemed to die as fast as all the others. I was killing boards every month or so. Since I picked up my Filco I haven't had any troubles and now with my Ducky I'm very content. Always makes me







as to why people will spend so much on something like RAM and then skimp on a part of the PC that you use ALL THE TIME.


----------



## mbudden

I think my old Dell keyboard is starting to go on me, I've had it for a while. But it seems sometimes it gets unresponsive. I'm assuming it's starting to die, I'm maybe going to go looking at a nice mechanical keyboard. I wish the leopold keyboard had a number pad. I always seem to use it.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mbudden*   I think my old Dell keyboard is starting to go on me, I've had it for a while. But it seems sometimes it gets unresponsive. I'm assuming it's starting to die, I'm maybe going to go looking at a nice mechanical keyboard. I wish the leopold keyboard had a number pad. I always seem to use it.  
A nice thing about tenkeyless is that your keyboard can site more central on your desk since the numpad puts extra space between the main keys and your mouse. Many people will get separate numpad to put on the right of their mouse for the times they need it. I'm considering picking up something like this:    Amazon.com: GE Wireless Number Pad: Electronics


----------



## century0

I feel really old school..I'm still using my Saitek Eclipse II with a MS Intellimouse 3.0 original.

~Century0


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;12633458*
> A nice thing about tenkeyless is that your keyboard can site more central on your desk since the numpad puts extra space between the main keys and your mouse. Many people will get separate numpad to put on the right of their mouse for the times they need it. I'm considering picking up something like this: Amazon.com: GE Wireless Number Pad: Electronics


Hmm. Interesting. I'm assuming it's more ergonomic? I never really thought about it not being centered to my screen. Now you got me thinking about this... Though I really wouldn't want a separate thing that I have to plug in. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *century0;12636688*
> I feel really old school..I'm still using my Saitek Eclipse II with a MS Intellimouse 3.0 original.
> 
> ~Century0


Get with the times, spend more time on this site and you'll find yourself upgrading your whole computer. Not to mention, how did you find this site? I'm assuming by our team name? lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Well this just sucks.

Whatpulse is acting up on me. Everytime it starts up, I get a "can't connect to server" popup that refuses to go away unless I end process in task manager.

Anyone have a fix?


----------



## mbudden

I know the server was down earlier. But that's not the case now, I pulsed not so long ago after adding my other laptop to the mix.

Strange... Maybe try reinstalling the client and seeing if that's the issue? If not, are you running any software like PeerBlock or anything?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12638800*
> I know the server was down earlier. But that's not the case now, I pulsed not so long ago after adding my other laptop to the mix.
> 
> Strange... Maybe try reinstalling the client and seeing if that's the issue? If not, are you running any software like PeerBlock or anything?


None at all. If the server was down earlier, maybe letting the program sit unused overnight will make it think twice about acting up again


----------



## mbudden

I have no clue... Maybe try reinstalling the client?







Did you loose your pulses?


----------



## reflex99

That happens to me sometimes, but if i just keep clicking the ok, it will go away, and everything is fine.

mostly happens if WP launches before network connection is established


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12638818*
> I have no clue... Maybe try reinstalling the client?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you loose your pulses?


Luckily I pulsed last night before I went to bed, but everything since then hasn't been registered since the program couldn't run. That darn popup refuses to close and the whole program would lag my computer until I ended the process


----------



## mbudden

Dang... Thank god it hasn't been giving me any problems as of late. I did run into issues where it would spaz out on me and the only thing that I could do to fix it was log out and log back in via the WP applications, and that deleted all my stuff


----------



## Tator Tot

Finally going back up in score. I pulsed almost 40k today. And it's been a slow day.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12639097*
> Finally going back up in score. I pulsed almost 40k today. And it's been a slow day.


That's how it was yesterday for me too. 40k and half of my time was on Netflix watching TV shows


----------



## mbudden

Hurry up, no one is close to me yet.


----------



## Eagle1337

stop pulling away from me... racing games don't increase my typing enough!!!


----------



## Blk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Well this just sucks.

Whatpulse is acting up on me. Everytime it starts up, I get a "can't connect to server" popup that refuses to go away unless I end process in task manager.

Anyone have a fix?










That happened to me when the server was down yesterday, but now it's fine.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Finally going back up in score. I pulsed almost 40k today. And it's been a slow day.


Same. I've been playing counter-strike/half life 2 all day


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Well this just sucks.

Whatpulse is acting up on me. Everytime it starts up, I get a "can't connect to server" popup that refuses to go away unless I end process in task manager.

Anyone have a fix?










Rather than killing the process, did you try exiting it from the tray icon? Also, reboot?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


That happens to me sometimes, but if i just keep clicking the ok, it will go away, and everything is fine.

mostly happens if WP launches before network connection is established


That happens to me a lot too, when I switch my computer on when I'm not at home.


----------



## century0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Get with the times, spend more time on this site and you'll find yourself upgrading your whole computer. Not to mention, how did you find this site? I'm assuming by our team name? lol


Nah, I found the site because of some issues with a user here who I ended up terminating their account. I decided I'd pop in simply because I'm trying to build back up the WhatPulse communities. I'm not one of the developers - I handle more so the users and public relations aspects of WhatPulse. Hence, why if you look at the official forums, unless it's a technical thing I can't answer, you won't see wasted or another developer answering. :] As for my desktop, it's laughable, but it does what I need it to do. I use my laptop for day to day operations because it's a beast and I don't care to pay $60/mo for 10mbit internet, so I just use my neighbors wifi.









~Century0


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12641969*
> Rather than killing the process, did you try exiting it from the tray icon? Also, reboot?


Tried both but both were unresponsive.

In either case, got it to work late last night


----------



## -iceblade^

29th, and above Tator - life is good


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


29th, and above Tator - life is good










Don't worry, I'll disconnect your computer soon enough. Then you'll cry and I will win


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Don't worry, I'll disconnect your computer soon enough. Then you'll cry and I will win










But his computer will be disconnected, that last he will know he was ahead. You'll have to pass him and THEN disconnect it so he has the image of you ahead burned into his mind forever.


----------



## JedixJarf

official ocn keylogging team? lol


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


But his computer will be disconnected, that last he will know he was ahead. You'll have to pass him and THEN disconnect it so he has the image of you ahead burned into his mind forever.


Oh I will do it that way, but I'll make sure he's disconnected for ages.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


official ocn keylogging team? lol


Hopefully you're not thinking of it in a way that it's actually taking your keys and logging them for malicious purposes.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

I feel like this program can be easily manipulated into a widespread key logger by whatpulse haha. Like the malicious type.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


I feel like this program can be easily manipulated into a widespread key logger by whatpulse haha. Like the malicious type.


So long as they don't send my logs to Dateline, I'm fine


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12652509*
> So long as they don't send my logs to Dateline, I'm fine


----------



## mbudden

Well this is really annoying, I'm getting a "Invalid Token!" error.


----------



## century0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_TDI_02*


I feel like this program can be easily manipulated into a widespread key logger by whatpulse haha. Like the malicious type.


It is definitely not a keylogger and I can verify this as I have access to all of the administrator panels. It is completely against our terms of service and we would not ever manipulate our program to be capable of logging keys. It is merely a counter.

~Century0


----------



## flipd

I just joined. This is pretty fun.

I just finished one run on a fighting game. 9173 keys. Makes me realize that I button spam too much.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

70,000 keys in one day. New record!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;12666326*
> 70,000 keys in one day. New record!










Nice job man.









I think I did around 100k yesterday or so. It was crazy.


----------



## mbudden

You can do as many keys as you want, but you guys still aren't close enough.


----------



## Tator Tot

Keep talkin big boy. At least I know 98% of what I type is valuable information


----------



## mbudden

Uncalled for.


----------



## Tator Tot

I like the guy jumpin


----------



## Orzornn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12670429*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the guy jumpin


lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

31st place so far. Moving up there!


----------



## reflex99

this is pretty addicting....


----------



## mbudden

I wouldn't say addicting, it's not like I check it every day just to see how much I've typed. But it is kind of interesting after a day or two to check to see what you have.


----------



## [Adz]

I never used to check it, it's only now that we have an OCN team, I check it every now and then. I don't type as much as I used to though; I find myself typing less and reading more (or watching movies etc). So progression has been slow lately; once I get back into PC gaming, I'll be right back at it with the 40k+ a day








Still got a pretty large buffer though. As it stands, if I pulse now, I can make third and fourth place only a few thousand keys apart.


----------



## IEATFISH

479th!


----------



## Eagle1337

Sorry about not keeping updated with this but I'd have a request for those of you, just post if you are on the team as in a bit I'll be setting up a list of who's in and maybe i'll get a google spreadsheet going that shows everyone's points. I only ask you to say if you are in due to having family over, if not in a week or two I'll go through the posts.


----------



## De-Zant

Well I had a 5 day break from my sig rig a while ago, but now I'm back here and rollin.


----------



## IEATFISH

463rd! We need more people!!!


----------



## De-Zant

I can't keep up with anyone. Guess gaming several hours per day isn't enough huh...


----------



## [Adz]

My laptop screwed up and crashed 4-5 times yesterday.
I lost ~1.2million unpulsed keys


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12789020*
> My laptop screwed up and crashed 4-5 times yesterday.
> I lost ~1.2million unpulsed keys


How can you have 1.2 míllion upulsed keys? From what time period? Two weeks?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;12789195*
> How can you have 1.2 míllion upulsed keys? From what time period? Two weeks?


I only pulse manually on a cycle of whenever I reinstall Windows, or when I reach over 1.5million. Last time I installed Windows was a little over 2 months ago.


----------



## mbudden

This is why I have it set to pulse every hour. I learned my lesson.


----------



## De-Zant

I automatically pulse every 30k keys but I usually manually pulse before that.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


This is why I have it set to pulse every hour. I learned my lesson.


It's my own fault for not backing it up really, especially after I posted a how-to for it. I just got lulled into this sense of security because it's been so long since my laptop crashed like that. WhatPulse should have an auto-backup implementation that restores a backup from another location (i.e. not the default directory) if it detects that the the wpw file is corrupted.

Usually, there's a popup as soon as WhatPulse starts notifying me that the whatpulse.wpw file was corrupted. This time, I didn't get that :

Oh, and I'll be switching over to Kubuntu soon. Anyone know how to make sure WhatPulse is working on there, since I'm a *nix noob.


----------



## century0

WhatPulse actually has a pkg for it for *ubuntu I believe.

~Century0


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *century0;12808523*
> WhatPulse actually has a pkg for it for *ubuntu I believe.
> 
> ~Century0


I just downloaded the Linux client to see what file it is. It's just a file called WhatPulse with no extension :s


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];12808602*
> I just downloaded the Linux client to see what file it is. It's just a file called WhatPulse with no extension :s


I just checked, they're both whatpulse**.tar.gz* files. Where are you downloading from?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;12810528*
> I just checked, they're both whatpulse**.tar.gz* files. Where are you downloading from?


Yeah, the tar.gz files are the archive files like .zip or .rar. I'm never used linux properly, so forgive me if this sounds stupid, but do you just install from the archive? Because I looked inside the archive (or extracted it) and that's where I just found Whatpulse file with no extension.


----------



## mbudden

Unless it's in a .deb file. Then you have to compile it yourself.


----------



## Tator Tot

That'd be why, I don't know why they don't have a apt-get command or something but here's what you need to do:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That'd be why, I don't know why they don't have a apt-get command or something but here's what you need to do:
http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-tarballs/


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tator Tot

No prob


----------



## De-Zant

I find this interesting. Mostly play FPS games and morrowind ATM..


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm a typer.


----------



## mbudden

I'm about to get rid of this program, it's starting to become nothing but problems for me. Out of no where it will get server errors. Then it will say that I'm not logged in. So it will have like 30K keypresses and I have to log out and log back in for everything to work.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Tator Tot

I haven't really had any issues yet. I suggest to keep on pulsing or reinstall the program.


----------



## mbudden

I don't know... I keep getting Invalid Token errors and a whole bunch of things... It's getting annoying.


----------



## De-Zant

I got one invalid token today. My second one during this whole time.

Haven't had much issues.


----------



## IEATFISH

I've never had any issues myself... Not that I'm doubting you are, just wish I could help...


----------



## [Adz]

mbudden, try reinstalling. And 30k isn't bad, you can recover that in a day. I'm still mourning the loss of 1.2 million.


----------



## mbudden

Well, I think there might have been something wrong on their end. Because I was getting server errors, and when I tried to access their site to download the client again. It wasn't loading at all.

But I'll post up screen shots the next time it happens... It's quite strange... I hope they do fix it.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Ranked 14 in the team


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;12951236*
> Ranked 14 in the team


Darn you







21 here.


----------



## De-Zant

I have no idea what I'm ranked. I'd better check.
Not too bad. 27. Higher than tator. Wow. I never imagined that I'd pass him, since I don't do more than OCN + gaming on my rig.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Ranked 13 now


----------



## mbudden

No you're not?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I'm MarkZinger. That's my alias. Click my folding rank, I fold under MarkZinger also.


----------



## Eagle1337

blargy down to like 19th.. Gotta start playing games that use my keyboard...


----------



## De-Zant

12k keypresses left till I hit the front page.

Here I come.


----------



## century0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


12k keypresses left till I hit the front page.

Here I come.


Keep it coming! :] Only 80 million more and you can hit the front page of the overall. Haha.

~Century0


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *century0*


Keep it coming! :] Only 80 million more and you can hit the front page of the overall. Haha.

~Century0


That is some serious computing

I made OCN teams front page now. #24.


----------



## [Adz]

Last year, I forgot to install WhatPulse over a period of about six months. 
It just so happens that I spent the vast majority of those six months manually coding a massive website with a custom CMS. If I had had it installed, that 80 million would probably be half that


----------



## zodac

I just joined.


----------



## IEATFISH




----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Last year, I forgot to install WhatPulse over a period of about six months. 
It just so happens that I spent the vast majority of those six months manually coding a massive website with a custom CMS. If I had had it installed, that 80 million would probably be half that










you...

you have 80 million keys...

wow... O_O


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


you...

you have 80 million keys...

wow... O_O


I only have 10 million keys, the 80 million figure came from century0 who's a WhatPulse staff member. We need 80 million to hit the first page of the team rankings


----------



## mbudden

Someone is close behind me the last time I checked, it looks like I need to type more


----------



## De-Zant

Iceblade passed me a while ago

<.<


----------



## zodac

62nd!


----------



## mbudden

I have been experiencing less and less problems. So I'm happy.


----------



## mikeseth

I've been using WhatPulse for a while so i joined the OCN Team..

#11 Ranking on the Team. 3.7M Keys / 1.3M Clicks


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikeseth*


I've been using WhatPulse for a while so i joined the OCN Team..

#11 Ranking on the Team. 3.7M Keys / 1.3M Clicks


----------



## De-Zant

WAT










I can't pulse

Also, I lost about 8k keys today while trying to resolve my ATi driver woes and rebooting 20 times within a single hour.


----------



## IEATFISH

Wow, why did you name your account THAT?!?!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Wow, why did you name your account THAT?!?!











I didn't. It's DeZant on whatpulse

I can't figure out what's wrong with my whatpulse...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Still ranked 14


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


WAT










I can't pulse

Also, I lost about 8k keys today while trying to resolve my ATi driver woes and rebooting 20 times within a single hour.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I didn't. It's DeZant on whatpulse

I can't figure out what's wrong with my whatpulse...



I had the same problem after a BSOD. Previously, when the WhatPulse.wpw file was corrupted, it would alert you. Now, you only find out when you try pulsing. 
The bad news is that you've lost anything that isn't pulsed. You'll have to delete the whatpulse.wpw file from %APPDATA%\\WhatPulse.

And then, never forget to backup your whatpulse.wpw file again.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I had the same problem after a BSOD. Previously, when the WhatPulse.wpw file was corrupted, it would alert you. Now, you only find out when you try pulsing. 
The bad news is that you've lost anything that isn't pulsed. You'll have to delete the whatpulse.wpw file from %APPDATA%\\WhatPulse.

And then, never forget to backup your whatpulse.wpw file again.


That's not too bad. It's only 12k keys

WHERE do I gotta delete the file? I'm not sure where %appdata%\\whatpulse is


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That's not too bad. It's only 12k keys

WHERE do I gotta delete the file? I'm not sure where %appdata%\\whatpulse is


C:\\Users\\<username>\\AppData\\Roaming\\WhatPulse

Or, type %appdata%\\Whatpulse in the start menu and hit enter.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


C:\\Users\\<username>\\AppData\\Roaming\\WhatPulse

Or, type %appdata%\\Whatpulse in the start menu and hit enter.


Works now.

Thanks.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Works now.

Thanks.


No problem


----------



## De-Zant

Finally passed iceblade after my issues that dropped at least a day worth of keys from my whatpulsing.

But I bet he'l catch me again. He's fast.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


From my whatpulse, I got a few percent more A keys than space bars.

Count-----Key
39,429-A
37,005-Space
34,932-D
18,855-W
16,521-Unknown
16,001-S
15,865-E
14,412-T
13,133-Backspace
11,986-O
11,115-I
9,472-N
9,014-R
6,957-H
6,245-L
4,915-U
4,476-F
4,113-M
3,894-Y
3,833-C
3,772-Enter
3,487-G
3,434-Unknown
3,057-.
3,043-P
2,170-V
2,143-K
1,940-B
1,626-1
1,378-,
1,106-/
1,030-Tab
1,013-0

Didn't copy paste the rest.











This is after deleting the wmp file. It also destroyed my key counts. This hasn't been reset after that.

So... A weeks worth of keypresses. I see I do a lot of gaming


----------



## IEATFISH

That's between gaming, drafting, and typing... (last ~1,000,000 key presses)


----------



## De-Zant

You do a lot of W+M1 I see.

I do a lot of strafing.


----------



## zodac

My top 5 (out of ~500k keys):

64,479 - Space
33,050 - E
26,938 - T
25,592 - O
22,671 - A

Only 5,727 for F though... thougth that would have been higher.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Well.... I just lost over a month's worth of keystrokes and mouseclicks because WhatPulse apparently has been broken for a month on my computer. Gave me funky errors that could only be fixed by logging out and then logging back in. Joy.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Well.... I just lost over a month's worth of keystrokes and mouseclicks because WhatPulse apparently has been broken for a month on my computer. Gave me funky errors that could only be fixed by logging out and then logging back in. Joy.


I had the same problem. But that's why I have mine set to pulse every hour. Just in case something does screw up.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;13305371*
> Well.... I just lost over a month's worth of keystrokes and mouseclicks because WhatPulse apparently has been broken for a month on my computer. Gave me funky errors that could only be fixed by logging out and then logging back in. Joy.


Set it up to auto-pulse once an hour.


----------



## De-Zant

I prefer pulsing by key counts.

Every 10k keys is a good spot, IMO.

And you could do both, too


----------



## zodac

100k keys for me, or a week without pulsing.


----------



## csm725

how to join team?


----------



## csm725

nvm


----------



## De-Zant

Just a fun fact.

One page in google docs takes about 2500-3500 keys to fill up.

That means I would've typed from 400 to 640 pages of google docs in the past 2 months.


----------



## IEATFISH




----------



## De-Zant

You have done nearly as much, but you have to account for gaming as well. Keep that in mind.

You have 200k less keys than I do.


----------



## mbudden

I don't feel like compiling anything to have this run on Linux.


----------



## Monsk

Wow, I just turned whatpulse on again, and I saw our team is ranked 396th now! I totally missed out on all this development, been busy with school and stuff. Nice work guys.

Shout out to IEATFISH for reviving interest in this!


----------



## csm725

I'm 64th








And I set it to autopulse every 1,000 key presses or mouse clicks.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Wow, I just turned whatpulse on again, and I saw our team is ranked 396th now! I totally missed out on all this development, been busy with school and stuff. Nice work guys.

Shout out to IEATFISH for reviving interest in this!


People wouldn't do it if it wasn't fun and almost pointless!









I've got mine set to 10,000 so I get generally a pulse a day. We're now down to 392nd. Let's get more people and see if we can't get to the first page.


----------



## csm725

The pulsing doesn't slow down my computer at all so I don't mind at all. It's really unobtrusive. And yeah, why don't we try to get into the top 100 by the end of the year?
E: hijacked bro's computer and put whatpulse on it







he games a lot so yay


----------



## Eagle1337

my whatpulse keeps forgetting my username and password...


----------



## Rixon

Just joined, adding in 856,005 keys and 193,922 clicks. I Hope it pushes us forward a bit.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;13430606*
> my whatpulse keeps forgetting my username and password...


That's weird... Are you using CCleaner or something that might be erasing some settings?

And Rixon,







, we're now at 385th!


----------



## zodac

Up into 32nd for the team; the CC is doing wonders for my key count.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

12th place


----------



## IEATFISH

381st as a team! We just need more people to sign up...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13450108*
> 381st as a team! We just need more people to sign up...


Or we just need to type more


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13450138*
> Or we just need to type more


Hmmm, good call...







Perhaps we could run a competition like the folding ones. Or some sort of raffle... I'm sure I have some random junk around here to raffle off.


----------



## zodac

Oooh... competitions for typing? I like.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13450169*
> Hmmm, good call...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we could run a competition like the folding ones. Or some sort of raffle... I'm sure I have some random junk around here to raffle off.


I've considered it.









But shhh, nothing yet.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Just joined myself. Pretty interesting to see how many keys I'm pressing throughout the day. Never really thought about how much I actually type.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


Just joined myself. Pretty interesting to see how many keys I'm pressing throughout the day. Never really thought about how much I actually type.


Solid work. We are only about 1.2 billion keys away from getting to the top 25 teams. hahaha


----------



## De-Zant

1.2 billion keys is nothing.

We just need 100 more active members and we're there in a month.


----------



## zodac

Should hit my first million keys in the next hour or so. Yay me!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Should hit my first million keys in the next hour or so. Yay me!










That's quite fast.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Solid work. We are only about 1.2 billion keys away from getting to the top 25 teams. hahaha


We just need MORE PEOPLE!

The nice thing about Whatpulse as opposed to most things that have ranking is there is very little effort. You install and then you just keep doing what you were doing before. If we could get 1,000 OCN users to install and have it on their PC, we'd start passing teams so fast... There are also no power or performance issues (i.e. don't need special hardware or pay more for electricity, etc.).


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


We just need MORE PEOPLE!

The nice thing about Whatpulse as opposed to most things that have ranking is there is very little effort. You install and then you just keep doing what you were doing before. If we could get 1,000 OCN users to install and have it on their PC, we'd start passing teams so fast...


But we're making good progress.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


That's quite fast.


Been typing a lot lately.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


We just need MORE PEOPLE!

The nice thing about Whatpulse as opposed to most things that have ranking is there is very little effort. You install and then you just keep doing what you were doing before. If we could get 1,000 OCN users to install and have it on their PC, we'd start passing teams so fast... There are also no power or performance issues (i.e. don't need special hardware or pay more for electricity, etc.).


Once the CC is over, I'll push it onto a few of the Folders; get them singed up too. OCN is too awesome a place to be in the 300s.


----------



## IEATFISH

I concur with both of you, we are doing great so far and con only get better!

I think I'll make a nice detailed install guide and FAQ for OCN tonight when I get home.


----------



## zodac

Don't think there's a need for an install guide; it's pretty simple.









You might wanna outline what to do when the stats file fails and WhatPulse can't upload any more...


----------



## De-Zant

Install guide for whatpulse? Isn't that kind of easy compared to installing all sorts of folding clients? I don't think a guide would be necessary for any OCNer.

Zodac is a ninja


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Still ranked 13.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Still ranked 13.










You'll never overtake me


----------



## zodac

I'mma overtake you some day r31. Prepare yourself.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


You'll never overtake me










Wait a minute...

Green name?!









Congrats!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'mma overtake you some day r31. Prepare yourself.










Oh, it's on!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Wait a minute...

Green name?!









Congrats!










Thanks!


----------



## zodac

BTW, I'mma need you first week of June r31.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


BTW, I'mma need you first week of June r31.










Sure thing. What for?


----------



## zodac

'member that Folding thing we were meant to do last September that we didn't bother with?

Well, I'm not gonna let you hold me back this time!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


'member that Folding thing we were meant to do last September that we didn't bother with?

Well, I'm not gonna let you hold me back this time!










Haha, sure thing, I'm up for that.

Coincidentally I'll also be back working in the lab in June, so,


----------



## zodac

I don't care about your personal life.









1st of June, you report to me.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just realized I'm not that far back from r13. Time to do some epic keymashing...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Just realized I'm not that far back from r13. Time to do some epic keymashing...


You can gain roughly 20k keys from 30 - 40 minutes of quake live

GET ON IT


----------



## IEATFISH

Well, I meant more of a configuration guide. You know, to explain how to set up automatic pulses, what the options mean, how to turn off specific key logging, etc. I think that would save some headaches for people early on who end up losing everything or never realize that they have to pulse manually.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I don't care about your personal life.









1st of June, you report to me.












I like Chris more!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Just realized I'm not that far back from r13. Time to do some epic keymashing...


Just pulsed another 64k









Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You can gain roughly 20k keys from 30 - 40 minutes of quake live

GET ON IT


Hey, why take his side?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Hey, why take his side?










Just a little friendly competition...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Well, I meant more of a configuration guide. You know, to explain how to set up automatic pulses, what the options mean, how to turn off specific key logging, etc. I think that would save some headaches for people early on who end up losing everything or never realize that they have to pulse manually.


Might I recommend splitting the guide then?

Post 1: Install the program and join the OCN team.
Post 2: Advanced set up; automated pulsing, and whatever else you can do.
Post 3: Issues that may arise.

That way you can just link people to post 1, and those that want more flexibility can read on.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*











I like Chris more!


Chris doesn't get the job done.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I think everybody likes Chris more.


----------



## AOwpr

Subbing, will join later.









I have a 30 page paper due Friday, still around 20 pages to go....................... sooo many keys to press.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


I think everybody likes Chris more.


That's a lie and you know it!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AOwpr*


Subbing, will join later.









I have a 30 page paper due Friday, still around 20 pages to go....................... sooo many keys to press.


Should be from 70 to 110 k keys.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Might I recommend splitting the guide then?

Post 1: Install the program and join the OCN team.
Post 2: Advanced set up; automated pulsing, and whatever else you can do.
Post 3: Issues that may arise.

That way you can just link people to post 1, and those that want more flexibility can read on.









Chris doesn't get the job done.










That sounds like a good idea. In the new forum structure that is coming we'll hopefully have the ability to have in-post reference links so you can put it all in one post and link people to parts further down.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

nope.avi

I love Chris more. Hmm, maybe we should get a poll started.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


That sounds like a good idea. In the new forum structure that is coming we'll hopefully have the ability to have in-post reference links so you can put it all in one post and link people to parts further down.


Whenever it comes.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


nope.avi

I love Chris more. Hmm, maybe we should get a poll started.


There was one in OT a few days ago; I was leading 10-6 when someone deleted it.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

It would have been 10-7!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's a lie and you know it!










You said you didn't like me


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


It would have been 10-7!










Still a win for me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


You said you didn't like me










When?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


When?


Oh now that's not fair. In our super awesome staff lounge last night where I can't quote posts from


----------



## zodac




----------



## Ipwnnubletz

This thread might get a little more attention if it wasn't a sticky. Don't know about you guys, but my eyes never linger over the sticky section for more than a second. I always go to the most recent threads. Just a thought.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


This thread might get a little more attention if it wasn't a sticky. Don't know about you guys, but my eyes never linger over the sticky section for more than a second. I always go to the most recent threads. Just a thought.


Yeah, when I make the guide tonight we'll probably drop this to a regular thread and make the guide the sticky (speculating, of course).


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Yeah, when I make the guide tonight we'll probably drop this to a regular thread and make the guide the sticky (speculating, of course).


PM me whenever you want to.

Keyboards doesn't have an editor, right?


----------



## IEATFISH

Yeah, Tator Tot. But he'll do anything I tell him to so no worries.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


PM me whenever you want to.

Keyboards doesn't have an editor, right?


That's my job (for now.)










You can always look at the bottom of a section for a Blue name or my name. If it's got either, there's an Editor.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's my job (for now.)










You can always look at the bottom of a section for a Blue name or my name. If it's got either, there's an Editor.


Haha, yea, didn't spot a Blue, but didn't know you were also an editor. My bad


----------



## zodac

Editor in the loosest sense of the word.


----------



## De-Zant

So much random talking in this thread after r31 and zodac came here.

Keep it up, attracts more visitors.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


So much random talking in this thread after r31 and zodac came here.

Keep it up, attracts more visitors.


But she hurts my feelings









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Editor in the loosest sense of the word.










Who do you not pick on?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Editor in the loosest sense of the word.










Bah, at least I do my own work.


----------



## zodac

As manager, you shouldn't have to.









_*submits application to become new Managing Editor*_


----------



## Tator Tot

As a Managing Editor it's my job to oversee the other Editors and make sure they have the right tool-sets, permissions, and abilities to do their respective jobs, while maintaining all responsibilities laid out previously, a long with any adopted along the way.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


As a Managing Editor it's my job to oversee the other Editors and make sure they have the right tool-sets, permissions, and abilities to do their respective jobs, while maintaining all responsibilities laid out previously, a long with any adopted along the way.










So you basically ATM just resolve issues with the staff, and see that they're doing their job?

Overseeing 45 mods must be difficult.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


So you basically ATM just resolve issues with the staff, and see that they're doing their job?

Overseeing 45 mods must be difficult.


I think he just oversees the editors (Blue names), not the mods. It's the senior mods who look after the mods, and the managers who look after everyone.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I think he just oversees the editors (Blue names), not the mods. It's the senior mods who look after the mods, and the managers who look after everyone.


Oh, I misread editor for mod there.

Disregard comment.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


So you basically ATM just resolve issues with the staff, and see that they're doing their job?

Overseeing 45 mods must be difficult.


I look after the Editor's not the Moderators. 
There's a manager for the Moderators as well.

I still have to take care of all my sections, including the entire components forum*, cooling forum, AMD Forum, Case Forums**, & AMD/ATi forums.

*excluding the PSU section as it has a dedicated Editor now, but I'm working with them on Joint projects. 
** Most of the work I do is regulated to helping out the Editors for any sponsored mods and case mod competitions.


----------



## De-Zant

Who's the mod manager? Duke or manual?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Who's the mod manager? Duke or manual?


The Duke. Sin100 is the gameserver mod manager. Black names are site admins: admin, The_Manual, Chipp, BFRD, etc.


----------



## JCG

This sounds interesting.
Signed up.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


The Duke. Sin100 is the gameserver mod manager. Black names are site admins: admin, The_Manual, Chipp, BFRD, etc.


I remembered manual as red, so I didn't know.

Oh look, random conversation attracted a new member. Yay.


----------



## mbudden

At least Tator isn't, he's a really good guy. Not to mention very knowledgeable.

I would still be participating, but meh. Rather not go through the hassle to install it in Linux.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


This sounds interesting.
Signed up.










Yay! It's a lot of fun and for a good cause! (pride)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I remembered manual as red, so I didn't know.

Oh look, random conversation attracted a new member. Yay.


Yeah, they did it recently to differentiate between staff and admins now that the gap has grown a bit wider with more defined roles.


----------



## JCG

A good cause, eh? I think your sig gives the asnwer:

Quote:



Just like Folding...sort of, maybe, okay not really at all...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13455819*
> I look after the Editor's not the Moderators.
> There's a manager for the Moderators as well.
> 
> I still have to take care of all my sections, including the entire components forum*, cooling forum, AMD Forum, Case Forums**, & AMD/ATi forums.
> 
> *excluding the PSU section as it has a dedicated Editor now, but I'm working with them on Joint projects.
> ** Most of the work I do is regulated to helping out the Editors for any sponsored mods and case mod competitions.


Sounds to me like you're not delegating things properly.

Now, take the Folding section as an example. I have Chris do all the menial tasks (replying to threads, updating spreadsheets, dealing with prizes donations, passing off annoying peoples' PMs to him, having him make sure none of the guides are out of date), then I post a Foldathon once a month and take credit for all of it.


----------



## Tator Tot

I like to have a hands* on approach.

*This may include, but is not limited to, actually having my hands on the Editors themselves.


----------



## mbudden

At least edit out the "bad" part and keep the rest.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;13456319*
> At least edit out the "bad" part and keep the rest.


Yea, that one was on me. My bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13456290*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to have a hands* on approach.
> 
> *This may include, but is not limited to, actually having my hands on the Editors themselves.


Oh how I wish I could be an editor...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13456413*
> Oh how I wish I could be an editor...


If Gonetomorrow ever retires, I may just steal you from the Moderation team.

Certain fields (like PSU, Audio, & Photography) are incredibly hard to find a Editor for.


----------



## csm725

My trick is whenever I am waiting for a game/website to load I just press random keys.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13459755*
> My trick is whenever I am waiting for a game/website to load I just press random keys.


Haha, that's great.

So, I got my guide up:

http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1012406-ocn-whatpulse-setup-guide-faq.html

It still has some stuff I need to add and change so any input in the thread would be great. Should be enough to get some people to join now.


----------



## mbudden

Now for the Linux guide. GO GO GO.


----------



## csm725

It's good, but many people are being steered away because they think it is a keylogger. Maybe make that clearer.


----------



## IEATFISH

Added some more to the first post to hopefully quell some more people.


----------



## csm725

Good. Good. Maybe add a link in your sig?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*











I like to have a hands* on approach.

*This may include, but is not limited to, actually having my hands on the Editors themselves.


I'm so glad I don't report to you.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm so glad I don't report to you.










I'm sad I don't.
Why can't I have hands on me like that


----------



## zodac




----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












Today's to-do list:

Study for Physics Final
Check Photography forums
Sleep
Plan for LA trip
Make Zodac uncomfortable
Discover cold fusion


----------



## zodac

Lies.

I know you already had a nap.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Lies.

I know you already had a nap.


If it's not 10 hours, it's not proper sleeping!


----------



## zodac

You keep telling yourself that.

In the meanwhile, I'll have my people steal your cold fusion notes while you don't sleep.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You keep telling yourself that.

In the meanwhile, I'll have my people steal your cold fusion notes while you don't sleep.


I'm Asian. This means I automatically know martial arts by birth and have connections to a super secret ninja clan that I've gotten to protect my secrets.

And Jackie Chan.


----------



## Peroxide

Quote:



According to our records, you have registered yourself on http://whatpulse.org on 2004-08-07. Unfortunatly, our records also show that you have not pulsed since 2005-03-16 07:06:30.

WhatPulse accounts expire when they have not been used for 24 months.

This is an automated warning about this expiration, if you choose not to use your account, it will expire in 28 days. If you do choose to start using your account, you won't receive this message again.

With kind regards,

WhatPulse
http://whatpulse.org


I wish I had actually kept it active and used it until now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


I'm Asian. This means I automatically know martial arts by birth and have connections to a super secret ninja clan that I've gotten to protect my secrets.

And Jackie Chan.


Yeah, but like I said, you'll be busy napping.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peroxide*


I wish I had actually kept it active and used it until now.










Guess this means it's time for you to start pulsing again!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, but like I said, you'll be busy napping.










But my ninjas don't sleep


----------



## zodac

My ninjas > your ninjas.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My ninjas > your ninjas.


Since when did your people have ninjas?


----------



## zodac

My people *are* ninjas.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


My people *are* ninjas.










Irish ninjas?

Pshhhh


----------



## zodac

Not the Irish; all those people in the Folding section.









Irish ninjas... what are you like?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not the Irish; all those people in the Folding section.









Irish ninjas... what are you like?










Asian ninjas still win









I mean, come on, we invented the whole thing!

If it weren't for us Asians, you wouldn't even have a job on OCN!

Asians invented Abacuses -> computers -> distributed computing -> [email protected]

Besides, who else gets into Stanford's science programs but Asians?


----------



## zodac

Abacuses -> computers

Nice link there.

And Prof. Pande's Indian; yes, "Asian" in the sense of the continent, but not in the sense that you mean.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Abacuses -> computers

Nice link there.

And Prof. Pande's Indian; yes, "Asian" in the sense of the continent, but not in the sense that you mean.










Logic is valid


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Believe it or not folks, this thread isn't just for me and Zodac to go at each other. Join our Whatpulse team!


----------



## IEATFISH

Spam your friends, MAKE them join. We need to best the BOINC and Folding teams. We just barely passed 145 million keystrokes.


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Spam your friends, MAKE them join. We need to best the BOINC and Folding teams. We just barely passed 145 million keystrokes.










And once they're down, who do we aim for? Team Liquid?









They are the Gods of the Keyspam.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Spam your friends, MAKE them join. We need to best the BOINC *and Folding teams*. We just barely passed 145 million keystrokes.




















Folders' support revoked!


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*











Folders' support revoked!










zodac support =! folders' support


----------



## zodac

Oh no?


----------



## AOwpr

Hurr durr can't kick me from this chat room, can you?









_/me gets banned by zodac_


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOwpr;13475867*
> Hurr durr can't kick me from this chat room, can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _/me gets banned by zodac_


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Staff chat keeps my key presses high


----------



## De-Zant

Gaming keeps mine high, but recently I haven't had the time to game much. :/


----------



## AOwpr

Caffeine keeps mine high!!!









Für the win:


----------



## Tator Tot

Minecraft + Staff Chat really do keep my keycounts high.
Forum usage does as well, but I'm doing so much "in private" now it's crazy.

I want more time to hang out on the forums again


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13478013*
> Minecraft + Staff Chat really do keep my keycounts high.
> Forum usage does as well, but I'm doing so much "in private" now it's crazy.
> 
> I want more time to hang out on the forums again


I know what you mean







I went from 10 posts a day in the photography section alone to just two.


----------



## De-Zant

You guys don't visit other forums, do you?

It gets tricky when you got 3 active forums and you're posting on all of em.


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't worry, lul (not as tehlulz, but as in slow days for staff duties) come, and you end up having a lot more free time to post.

At least for you they should.... for me.... I'm busy for the next 10 years I think


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13478213*
> You guys don't visit other forums, do you?
> 
> It gets tricky when you got 3 active forums and you're posting on all of em.


I used to visit other forums. Didn't really post in them though but lurked quite a bit.

It's not to say I don't have _any_ time now, but there really is a noticeable decrease in time i have to catch up on my own forums.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

OCN is the only forum I frequent. Aside from the four leaf clover, but that doesn't really count as a forum, does it? And I STILL have a low postcount... I really need to start posting more.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13478013*
> Minecraft + Staff Chat really do keep my keycounts high.
> Forum usage does as well, but I'm doing so much "in private" now it's crazy.
> 
> I want more time to hang out on the forums again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13478194*
> I know what you mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from 10 posts a day in the photography section alone to just two.


You both need to learn how to multi-task.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13478288*
> You both need to learn how to multi-task.


Needs more monitors.

As soon as I get the required items and cables, I'm hooking up all my 4 monitors.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

joined for the curiosity of it


----------



## zodac

Goddammit... another monitor would make me so much more efficient. I don't think OCN could handle me...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;13478335*
> joined for the curiosity of it


Good. Now keep the thing open for 2 months and you'll have at least 1 million keys


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13478308*
> Needs more monitors.
> 
> As soon as I get the required items and cables, I'm hooking up all my 4 monitors.


I already have three, but one's being used for all my IM clients and the other for staff chat









(Which Zodac is never on







)


----------



## Tator Tot

That's very true, my productivity goes up when I'm using 3 monitors.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13478357*
> I already have three, but one's being used for all my IM clients and the other for staff chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Which Zodac is never on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm on Steam a lot.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13478386*
> That's very true, my productivity goes up when I'm using 3 monitors.


Aww... I wanna monitor.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

My productivity always degrades because I'm always nitpicking on my monitor's differences in PPI...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13478426*
> My productivity always degrades because I'm always nitpicking on my monitor's differences in PPI...


lol

You'd hate my setup. A 19.8" 4:3 screen @ 2048x1536 next to a 24" at 1920x1080 (both are almost the same height. 1920x1080 slightly smaller, like 3cm or so)

I'm not sure there are any displays out there that have a higher pixel density in the consumer class than my monitor, but would still remain usable on it. I mean, my smaller CRT can do it too, but text is hard to read. This is as clear as any LCD.

Yes, it looks amazing for games.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I've got a 23" 1080p next to a 19" 1280x1024 piece of junk.

I gave the 19" to my 7 year old brother. Good riddance.

And r13, I WILL catch up to you. One day...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13478484*
> I've got a 23" 1080p next to a 19" 1280x1024 piece of junk.
> 
> I gave the 19" to my 7 year old brother. Good riddance.
> 
> And r13, I WILL catch up to you. One day...


If that 19" was LCD, I would not have thrown it away. Besides, the pixel density difference would've been extremely small...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;13478484*
> I've got a 23" 1080p next to a 19" 1280x1024 piece of junk.
> 
> I gave the 19" to my 7 year old brother. Good riddance.
> 
> And r13, I WILL catch up to you. One day...


Like I said, I have staff chat now. That's been giving my keys per day a nice bump


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13478510*
> Like I said, I have staff chat now. That's been giving my keys per day a nice bump


No matter, no matter, I just need some inspiration to start gnawing away at a novel or something...


----------



## De-Zant

They should make a program that can monitor our keys per day, and our progress through time on those things. That'd make interesting material.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13478545*
> They should make a program that can monitor our keys per day, and our progress through time on those things. That'd make interesting material.


Have it pulse every 24 hours, then at least you'd be able to check for the past 10 days.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13478579*
> Have it pulse every 24 hours, then at least you'd be able to check for the past 10 days.


Well, that's too short term. I was thinking that monitoring the differences in 2 years of statistics would be far more interesting.


----------



## zodac

Do they have a forum for suggestions or something?


----------



## De-Zant

I've never been there. Someone ought to check it out.


----------



## zodac

You're the one asking for it!


----------



## De-Zant

But I'm _busy_ with all my projects for the next few days.


----------



## wtomlinson

will be checking this out when i get off work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13478669*
> But I'm _busy_ with all my projects for the next few days.


I'd go look and post something, but I'm dangerously underprepared for my exam tomorrow, and every word I type is pushing me closer to a fail.

Every... single... word...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13478684*
> I'd go look and post something, but I'm dangerously underprepared for my exam tomorrow, and every word I type is pushing me closer to a fail.
> 
> Every... single... word...


Well then get studyin'

'cuse I won't be posting here for the following couple of hours unless someone has some REALLY good stuff


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13478684*
> I'd go look and post something, but I'm dangerously underprepared for my exam tomorrow, and every word I type is pushing me closer to a fail.
> 
> Every... single... word...


Hey Zodac, can you give me a detailed explanation of what Folding is, who it benefits, and why I should fold?


----------



## zodac




----------



## De-Zant




----------



## zodac

Oh, my mistake.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Will be gone for the next three days, so if anyone wants to catch up with me, now would be the best time to do so


----------



## IEATFISH

Alright, I had this thread moved to a regular thread and the Setup Guide stickied. This thread should get found more as people are regularly bumping it and it will be in the main list.

So, you other Whatpulsers, get in here and talk!


----------



## De-Zant

Hi.

Sup.

Space bars finally passed the amount of A keys I had. Now I got 104k space bars and 91k of A keys.


----------



## IEATFISH

Haha, nice! Gaming and drafting make my spacebar have a pretty good lead over all the other keys.


----------



## De-Zant

I'm trying to learn the proper 10 finger method instead of my current 7 finger method.

Getting 43 WPM average in typeracer, where I got 87 average with my 7 finger method. I hope this is for the better, though


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I'm trying to learn the proper 10 finger method instead of my current 7 finger method.

Getting 43 WPM average in typeracer, where I got 87 average with my 7 finger method. I hope this is for the better, though


It'd be worth it. I used to do 60 WPM with five fingers. When I went to 10 fingers, started off at 20 WPM.

Within a month though that got to 65 WPM, and another month made it 100WPM.

I now type comfortably at 100-110 WPM and can touch type like nobody's business.

So yea, it's a pain now but definitely worth it down the road









EDIT:


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


It'd be worth it. I used to do 60 WPM with five fingers. When I went to 10 fingers, started off at 20 WPM.

Within a month though that got to 65 WPM, and another month made it 100WPM.

I now type comfortably at 100-110 WPM and can touch type like nobody's business.

So yea, it's a pain now but definitely worth it down the road









EDIT:










My only weakness is my poor finger positioning while typing, since no finger has a default key / vice versa. However, I'm fully able to type without looking. I don't remember the last time I typed and looked.

But a month?! D: I want to get back where I was quick, and want to get it to feel natural.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


My only weakness is my poor finger positioning while typing, since no finger has a default key / vice versa. However, I'm fully able to type without looking. I don't remember the last time I typed and looked.

But a month?! D: I want to get back where I was quick, and want to get it to feel natural.


It was actually a mandatory class at my school. Dreadfully boring, but a month of doing "aqazzq wswxwws edced" drills daily helps a lot. Even after a week I noticed I was gaining "finger memory" as I'd like to call it. It was slow, but at least I could look at the keyboard less when I typed.

As for me, I type the way I was taught: Fingers on the home row, and only move off the home row when it needs to type. I also don't really "lift" my fingers up when I type, but rather drag them over when I need to, which I think helps make typing faster by lowering finger travel time.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13491180*
> It was actually a mandatory class at my school. Dreadfully boring, but a month of doing "aqazzq wswxwws edced" drills daily helps a lot. Even after a week I noticed I was gaining "finger memory" as I'd like to call it. It was slow, but at least I could look at the keyboard less when I typed.
> 
> As for me, I type the way I was taught: Fingers on the home row, and only move off the home row when it needs to type. I also don't really "lift" my fingers up when I type, but rather drag them over when I need to, which I think helps make typing faster by lowering finger travel time.


I had to take a keyboarding class in high school as well, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## De-Zant

I know where the keys are. With the 10 finger method, I still don't need to look at the keyboard, and I still don't get confused on the position of the keys. I just have to constantly repress the strong urge to let my typing instincts do their job and return back to the 7 finger method. I have to put constant mental effort in to keeping the 10 finger method as my active one. If I don't, I accidentally go back to 7. That also happened at the start of this post.

EDIT: I never had any typing classes because kids our age already knew the basic stuff so when we were 9, we were taught basic image editing, making power point presentations that work, and so. When we had our second row of unvoluntary classes at age 14, we learnt about internet security, and thus no typing classes at all.


----------



## Tator Tot

I type like a beast in the 110WPM category with 98% accuracy.

Still though, I've been known to one hand it from time to time. It's so slow in comparison, even though I can keep up around 50-60WMP with just one hand.


----------



## zodac

What's this 5, 7, 10 finger malarky you guys are talking about?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What's this 5, 7, 10 finger malarky you guys are talking about?


I usually only use 7 fingers to type, so I shortened that to the 7 finger method.


----------



## IEATFISH

It looks like we 91 members who have joined the team but only 88 who have actually pulsed. I suggest you all ask everyone on your IM lists if they have 1) Joined and 2) Pulsed.


----------



## zodac

I dunno what method I use. I just throw my fingers across the keyboard and words appear. I think I use 6 fingers, though I do use the thumb for the spacebar... is that the 7 method?


----------



## De-Zant

There is no "THE" 7 finger method. I just use 7 fngers for typing, thus I shortened it


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


What's this 5, 7, 10 finger malarky you guys are talking about?


It's referring to the number of fingers you type with.

Though there are only two defined typing methods; standard & "Hunt'n'peck."

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I dunno what method I use. I just throw my fingers across the keyboard and words appear. I think I use 6 fingers, though I do use the thumb for the spacebar... is that the 7 method?


That'd be your 7 finger method.

I personally have a 9 finger method most of the time as I hardly use my right pinky finger.

I use it for "enter" though. Obviously, the frequency of it's use is extremely little. Sometimes shift and the \\| key.


----------



## De-Zant

The keys Ã– and Ã„ are to the right of the L key, so I do use my right pinkie for those alot...


----------



## zodac

"Hunt 'n' peck" sounds more accurate.


----------



## De-Zant

We're on a computer enthusiast site and don't know how to type properly. :?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


We're on a computer enthusiast site and don't know how to type properly. :?


I know a lot of very smart people who do not type properly. Though they still use most of the both of their hands and type rather quickly (60+ GWAM)


----------



## zodac

I make order out of chaos.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I know a lot of very smart people who do not type properly. Though they still use most of the both of their hands and type rather quickly (60+ GWAM)


I don't type properly and my WPM ranges from 75 to 100 on average.

Only goes lower if I intentionally being slow.


----------



## AOwpr

Just curious, does anyone use Dvorak?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I make order out of chaos.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *AOwpr*


Just curious, does anyone use Dvorak?


I used it once. Not really a fan.

If I was going to go to a _"Typing Layout_" I'd choose the Maltron Layout.


----------



## zodac

I have my old Dell keyboard with the key swapped around for Dvorak; tried it for a couple of days and didn't feel much faster. Sure, I probably would have benefited from using it some more, but I'm happy with Qwerty. It has a Q with no U after it. Rebel.


----------



## De-Zant

The more I use them, the more I realize I love 'em.

They're black switches.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The more I use them, the more I realize I love 'em.

They're black switches.


I had love for my Black's but I love my Clear's more. 
My OCN Ducky is browns though







I love blues too...

Oh it's a hard choice.

I want a Maltron though....


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*











I used it once. Not really a fan.

If I was going to go to a _"Typing Layout_" I'd choose the Maltron Layout.


...someone was tripping pretty hard when they came up with that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AOwpr*


...someone was tripping pretty hard when they came up with that.


Not at all, it's hand crafted basic on ergonomics and the US or UK English Word/Letter frequencies in speech & typing.

Without leaving the home row in the maltron layout, you can type somewhere around 2000 words. QWERTY is only like 200, with DVORAK being like 600.


----------



## AOwpr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Not at all, it's hand crafted basic on ergonomics and the US or UK English Word/Letter frequencies in speech & typing.

Without leaving the home row in the maltron layout, you can type somewhere around 2000 words. QWERTY is only like 200, with DVORAK being like 600.











Nope, definitely tripping.









In all seriousness though, that looks pretty fantastic, and yeah I see what you mean, it has a better home-row key selection + E as a thumb key. Pretty spiffy to say the least.

Edit: Sorry, my comment about better home-row selection refers to the US layout in your original link, not the pic.


----------



## Tator Tot

The US Layout is great to use, if you can get used to it.

Though obviously, the keyboard is not designed with Gaming in mind.


----------



## AOwpr

Yeah, that + infeasible price = imma stick with my mech.


----------



## Tator Tot

Maltron's are mechanical as well. Which is part of the reason.

If you're apart of a big company, you can get some nice discounts from Maltron. Though exchange rates on USD to GBP kill it for US shoppers.


----------



## KOBALT

In


----------



## zodac




----------



## De-Zant

I actually dropped DOWN in ranking for the first time in a long time now. D:

Not 18th anymore.

EDIT: Now I am again. Thank you 9k unpulsed keys


----------



## IEATFISH

Team is up to 366th!


----------



## superhead91

woohoo! I'm ranked 79th!







Too bad I can't install this on my computer at work. That would be quite beneficial to my score.


----------



## De-Zant

I DEMAND to know who passed me. I'm 19th again.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13528813*
> I DEMAND to know who passed me. I'm 19th again.


Probably the new member who jumped straight to the top of the list.









Also, thanks to them we are now at 315th.


----------



## KOBALT

Can one user have multiple clients? Does it matter if you pulse every hour or once a day?

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13529370*
> Can one user have multiple clients? Does it matter if you pulse every hour or once a day?
> 
> ~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


You can have multiple computers tied to your profile but they are only for you. So you can't do it like folding and put it on your friend's computers so they'll count for you. It will mess up the statistics that way. You should only use multiple computers when you yourself will use them. So, your work computer, home computer, and laptop, since you'll only be on one at a time.


----------



## KOBALT

Cool. That's what I meant. I wanted to put it on my laptop but wasn't sure if it would mess up the stats.

~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## IEATFISH

We're coming up on 100 members and a sub-300 ranking! Keep recruiting!


----------



## De-Zant

I might put something in my sig. Hmm. In a moment.


----------



## KOBALT

Working on getting my buddy on. Got him folding, so this should be easy









~ Sent from my Gingerooted DROID X ~


----------



## De-Zant

People, put this thread in your sigs. Might attract more visitors.


----------



## jp27

the most brilliant keylogger ever


----------



## De-Zant

Eh. So many people use it safely. No risk here.


----------



## JCG

It has been already established already that this is not a keylogger. All it does it log the frequency of keys pressed and that too is not in the order it is done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


People, put this thread in your sigs. Might attract more visitors.


Done.









EDIT: Here's more information for doubters:

Quote:



WhatPulse only logs the amount of keys, clicks, and miles you generate while working on your computer. It does not log which keys you press, where you clicked your mouse, nor when. More information is available on the WhatPulse privacy policy page.

To strengthen the above statement, we can state the following. There have been quite a few people from various tech sites, including Tweakers, who have completely turned the the WhatPulse client upside down. This means that they have thoroughly checked the stored data by analyzing outgoing packets and reverse-engineered the entire program. This concluded nothing other than confirming responses.


http://sa-mp.nl/about/statistics/wha...keylogger.html


----------



## DarkRyder

log into your account and add individual computers


----------



## DarkRyder

I joined up. This sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## Wolfchild

Installed it and joined the team.
It'd be pretty neat to know which keys I press most.


----------



## metroidfreak

Joined you guys lol


----------



## De-Zant

Neat.


----------



## IEATFISH

Welcome! Glad to have you all on board!


----------



## csm725

I'm at 300k.


----------



## boogschd

/joined


----------



## De-Zant

Welcome.


----------



## pjBSOD

I'm really considering this.

In short, is this a program that counts your keystrokes? If so, I'm really interested because I want to see how much I type


----------



## AOwpr

Precisely.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;13597791*
> In short, is this a program that counts your keystrokes? If so, I'm really interested because I want to see how much I type


Yes, but it's not a keylogger.


----------



## csm725

309th, come on guys!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13606640*
> 309th, come on guys!


308th.


----------



## alwang17

306th now!

On a related note, WhatPulse now gives me an incentive to type of up all my homework and actually do it. As opposed to putting it off and sloppily writing it the period before


----------



## JCG

Anyone having problems with pulsing your stats? I keep getting "Invalid token. Would you like to reset it now?" error message box.







I'm guessing its having trouble connecting to the server; I'm unable to see the online stats either - webpage request times out.


----------



## alwang17

Yep i'm having that on both my laptop and desktop. I've logged out as some people on the WhatPulse forum have said it's alleviated problems, but didn't work. Managed to log back in after a while but still getting the invalid token error. This occurs after trying to pulse and getting an "unknown error" back from the server. Can only hope the developers fix this in the next update. Lost quite a few keys in the past....5 hours.


----------



## AOwpr

Mine had that too, but the token reset just now. Seems to be working.


----------



## tryagainplss

I just joined! I'm at 0.28 miles now


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;13619937*
> I just joined! I'm at 0.28 miles now


That's the one measurement that is not reliable, lol

Depends on your DPI


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Bumping up!


----------



## mbudden

For your Ubuntu Linux users.
http://forums.whatpulse.org/showthread.php?t=5636


----------



## tryagainplss

I'm pretty curious, what do you guys have as the "most pressed" key?? Mine is space (oddly)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;13626949*
> I'm pretty curious, what do you guys have as the "most pressed" key?? Mine is space (oddly)


Space and A & E I think.

Which is pretty common.


----------



## -iceblade^

i give up on this program.

between failing to connect to the servers, forcing me to reset my tokens, and randomly bugging out it's just too unstable for long term use.

good idea but the implementation is lacking


----------



## Tator Tot

Today their site and servers have been down. I wouldn't give up on it yet, but I would hold off on having it auto-pulse until we confirm the system is back up.


----------



## -iceblade^

oh that explains it

though will it keep my keystrokes?


----------



## csm725

yes


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I've turned off Auto Pulse. Hopefully it will be back up soon.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Top 10!


----------



## boogschd

hey... it says i havent pulsed yet :/

ive been running this thing for a few days now! *** :|


----------



## IEATFISH

I had a send fail tonight as well. That's my first real issue so far...


----------



## alwang17

Seems the issue has solved itself. Finally can pulse.


----------



## LiLChris

Seriously?








Loosing 40k keys, ugh...


----------



## JCG

Lost 10k+ due to 2 accidental token resets







And I'm still having trouble sending data, gonna turn off auto-pulse.


----------



## SKl

Might do this, seems like a bit of hassle though







.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKl;13629757*
> Might do this, seems like a bit of hassle though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Most of the hassle comes from issues with sending data. Otherwise it seems to be fairly straightforward.


----------



## zodac

The site was down last night. I came back online and it pulsed right away; didn't lose any keys.


----------



## De-Zant

Last night, I was able to pulse but it took like 5 minuites to finish the pulse.

I wonder what time it was down at.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Almost in the top 25, now that I am doing a lot more gaming again my key count has shot up.


----------



## KOBALT

At least I'm not the only one with the token probs

bump bump^


----------



## IEATFISH

3630640 keys to go until we hit 300!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13639636*
> 3630640 keys to go until we hit 300!


Should have another ~60k by midnight PST


----------



## csm725

I had ~25k today, I wish the data it gave was more detailed like EOC


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Oh, wow I've been using this for a while. Just joined the team now.









http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/270942/


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;13642190*
> Oh, wow I've been using this for a while. Just joined the team now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/270942/










Thanks for joining up and welcome! You just pushed us up all the way to 285th!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Really!? Awesome! Glad to have helped









I recently I've begun to pretty much spend my whole day on my PC doing typing, and/or playing Starcraft 2. So some days I can go up by around 75-100k. At the end of Febuary I was at 6.8million keystrokes. So I hope to be able to contribute a good numbers consistently.


----------



## alwang17

Yeah, finally broke rank 100,000!


----------



## Dorianime

Hey I was wondering what has happened to this thread









BTW i'm still in


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;13649991*
> Really!? Awesome! Glad to have helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently I've begun to pretty much spend my whole day on my PC doing typing, and/or playing Starcraft 2. So some days I can go up by around 75-100k. At the end of Febuary I was at 6.8million keystrokes. So I hope to be able to contribute a good numbers consistently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13650021*
> Yeah, finally broke rank 100,000!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;13650054*
> Hey I was wondering what has happened to this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW i'm still in


That's what we all like to hear! Keep recruiting and let's get into the top 100! If you haven't seen this thread: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1012406-ocn-whatpulse-setup-guide-faq.html feel free to link it around.

And Dorianime, you better Pulse since it looks like you are probably sitting on a ton of data right now...


----------



## csm725

420K! Top 80K rank and 57th in OCN (285). Let's go to the top 100!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Who bumped me to 11th?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;13650187*
> Who bumped me to 11th?


teh_HyDr0iD joined our team after having ~9.5 million in the bank. Get typing, lol.


----------



## zodac

28th! Success!


----------



## csm725

57th :/


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13650107*
> That's what we all like to hear! Keep recruiting and let's get into the top 100! If you haven't seen this thread: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/1012406-ocn-whatpulse-setup-guide-faq.html feel free to link it around.
> 
> And Dorianime, you better Pulse since it looks like you are probably sitting on a ton of data right now...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;12212981*
> I'm down.. i'm about to type a 3 thousand word essay lol


I've been here for a while lol









that's not right..









see!









When I double click to upload my info i get this


----------



## alwang17

74th


----------



## ChoboGuy

http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/326518/

200K and growing..


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Who bumped me to 11th?










Sorry, that'd be me.


----------



## Eagle1337

21st woooo.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;13658694*
> 21st woooo.


Don't you dare to pass me. Io wanna be forced to pass you again.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13658841*
> Don't you dare to pass me. Io wanna be forced to pass you again.


Oh I will.. maybe... I've been playing dirt 3 with a steering wheel for a while now.. so no keys being pressed.
My key Frequencies:


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;13658847*
> Oh I will.. maybe... I've been playing dirt 3 with a steering wheel for a while now.. so no keys being pressed.


Hmm. I'll be away 6.6 - 13.6. There's your chance. If you don't reach me during that time, you never will.


----------



## wonka08

I just signed up


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wonka08;13658928*
> I just signed up


Awesome, Glad to have more people on board.


----------



## Dorianime

really no1 is gonna help me bank 100k for OCN?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


really no1 is gonna help me bank 100k for OCN?


I don't what else you cand do...







. Hopefully someone can give some help.


----------



## Domenic71

Im pretty sure I just signed up. Not sure why, but then again why not?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domenic71*


Im pretty sure I just signed up. Not sure why, but then again why not?


That's the spirit!


----------



## Domenic71

From the looks of some of these numbers you guys are throwing out im gonna have to get my chihuahua to walk around on the keyboard!


----------



## Goaky

joined.


----------



## zodac

Yay!


----------



## De-Zant

Yyyaaap. I've not gained as many keys as I thought I would've during the last 2 days. Odd....


----------



## yakub0

Just joined


----------



## superhead91

Hmmm... When I try to generate an image of my keystrokes, I get a message that says "UserID ###### not found!"


----------



## zodac

Make sure you send a pulse in first.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domenic71;13662577*
> From the looks of some of these numbers you guys are throwing out im gonna have to get my chihuahua to walk around on the keyboard!


I play with a laser pointer with my cat... It runs all over my keyboards.


----------



## De-Zant

I get quite a lot of keys considering I do no work on my rig, only 15% gaming, 50% OCN, the rest other forums and chats.


----------



## superhead91

I tried to pulse, and this popped up...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*


i give up on this program.

between failing to connect to the servers, forcing me to reset my tokens, and randomly bugging out it's just too unstable for long term use.

good idea but the implementation is lacking


No! Don't do that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


I've been here for a while lol









that's not right..









see!









When I double click to upload my info i get this











Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I tried to pulse, and this popped up...










Okay, your whatpulse.wpw files are corrupted. There's nothing you can do I'm afraid. But if you think losing 100,00 keys is bad... I lost 1.2 million keys to the same damn problem thanks to a BSOD.

I've said this before and I'll quote myself again: BACKUP!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


A Whatpulse tip: if you shut your computer down unexpectedly, or get a BSoD, there's a good chance it'll corrupt your Whatpulse.wpw file meaning you lose everything you haven't pulsed. Between me and a friend, we've lost a few million keys thanks to that. The reason is that Whatpulse encrypts the whatpulse.wpw, and if it's got the file open when the computer turns off, the file doesn't get encrypted. On next run, it no longer recognises the unencrypted file. If you're like me and enjoy sending huge pulses (500k+ keys), these losses can be extremely aggravating.

If you don't really care, don't do anything. I'm not competing any more so I don't. But if it matters to you, you can backup your whatpulse.wpw without corrupting it. It took me a lot of trial and error to figure out the exact method, but it has been a while so it might have changed.

1) Turn off WhatPulse
2) Copy your WhatPulse.wpw file from C:\\Users\\<username>\\AppData\\Roaming\\WhatPulse to somewhere secure. 
3) Restart WhatPulse.

If you try copying it while WhatPulse is running, it won't recognise the file when you restore it. 
To restore, it's the same as backing up: Exit WhatPulse, copy the file back and restart WhatPulse.


If you do that with the corrupted wpw file, you could possibly try resetting your token, or something like that and restore the corrupted wpw file. While I'm not certain, it's possible that the userdata may be stored in a separate file to the whatpulse data, so you *might* be able to recover it. 
But it's a very long shot and the chances are slim, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## dasparx

Joined in.
Used to be in Dutch Power Cows, but idk, i like OCN more!
Kinda stopped being fun after we got 1st in 09..... lol.

So guys, here ya go +19Mil points for the team


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx;13670108*
> Joined in.
> Used to be in Dutch Power Cows, but idk, i like OCN more!
> Kinda stopped being fun after we got 1st in 09..... lol.
> 
> So guys, here ya go +19Mil points for the team


Welcome!


----------



## zodac

Pushing me down to 29th...


----------



## KOBALT

How do you set up your stats to show your different pc's in that red pie chart?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KOBALT;13674386*
> How do you set up your stats to show your different pc's in that red pie chart?


You have to add different PC's when setting up Whatpulse and then make sure those PC's are selected to report as such.


----------



## [Adz]

Damn, down to 6th now









Welcome to the the joiners though


----------



## infodump

Just joined..it's amazing how any stat tracking just sucks you in haha


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infodump;13676999*
> Just joined..it's amazing how any stat tracking just sucks you in haha


So true...

255th.


----------



## csm725

OCN is rank 255?


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13670239*
> Pushing me down to 29th...


Trade some keystrokes for WU's?


----------



## zodac

I've not got that many WUs to trade nowadays.


----------



## EpicPie

I joined. lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I joined. lol


Sweet! We're up to 123 members and 252nd place!


----------



## mortimersnerd

I joined - 73rd place with about 2 weeks of typing.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


I joined - 73rd place with about 2 weeks of typing.


Very nice! I'm still always amazed at how many keys I'm typing on a daily basis.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm often disappointed by how little I type


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I'm often disappointed by how little I type










I'm amused by the frequent use of my backspace key.


----------



## zodac

I'm suprised I type *F* less than *W* and *Y*...


----------



## feteru

Joined and just started!


----------



## alwang17

Aw yeah. Rank 88888.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm in 92nd place. woot


----------



## Tex1954

Okay, someone asked me to join...

Silly as it feels (and against my normal inclinations) I'm on the team now...

Let the counters overload!!! May the great Uber Keystroker in the PC virtual heaven bless this team...

LOL!










PS: Only a few minutes into it and I am already in third place!!! (from the bottom) LOL!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954;13714533*
> Okay, someone asked me to join...
> 
> Silly as it feels (and against my normal inclinations) I'm on the team now...
> 
> Let the counters overload!!! May the great Uber Keystroker in the PC virtual heaven bless this team...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Only a few minutes into it and I am already in third place!!! (from the bottom) LOL!


It's addicting! I feel dirty when I am typing on a computer that doesn't have Whatpulse installed, like I am wasting keystrokes.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13714574*
> It's addicting! I feel dirty when I am typing on a computer that doesn't have Whatpulse installed, like I am wasting keystrokes.


This.


----------



## IEATFISH

So I just sent a PM to about 15 people who are on the team but haven't pulsed in a while.







I couldn't find all of them since I'm sure some have different user names between the sites.


----------



## De-Zant

I was wondering why half of the first page hasn't pulsed in a while.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13714826*
> I was wondering why half of the first page hasn't pulsed in a while.


Yeah, our team is pretty old and so I'm sure after a reinstall or two many people just forgot about it.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ieatfish;13714574*
> it's addicting! I feel dirty when i am typing on a computer that doesn't have whatpulse installed, like i am wasting keystrokes.


qft.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;13714574*
> It's addicting! I feel dirty when I am typing on a computer that doesn't have Whatpulse installed, like I am wasting keystrokes.


And to think all these years many of us weren't using WhatPulse...


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;13717345*
> And to think all these years many of us weren't using WhatPulse...


Don't make me cry...


----------



## csm725

I'll install WP on the 2500k the second I have a stable OC


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Down to 15th


----------



## sbuck333

I haven't been using in a few years, but I reinstalled and swapped to the OCN team


----------



## zodac




----------



## csm725

Nearing 600K.


----------



## De-Zant

Staying on the first page is a struggle.

Anyhow. Imma be away from my rig for a complete week. No keystrokes at all during that time. I might fall behind D:


----------



## csm725

getting to the second page is a struggle.


----------



## De-Zant

I used to be 18th.









Than the couple of dozen million key users joined our team and I'm 21st.


----------



## csm725

im 56th so shut it


----------



## JCG

Hey! I keep bouncing between 78 and 83, you don't see me complaining!


----------



## csm725




----------



## [Adz]

As long as I stay in the top 10, I'm happy


----------



## zodac

Wasn't typing for a couple of days, and I dropped a place.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm in 80th place. lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

In 11th. So close, yet so far


----------



## Tator Tot

31st place. Gonna be in the top 25 though. That's my goal.


----------



## csm725

54th, aiming for top 25 by July-August.


----------



## alwang17

62nd-63rd for a while now.


----------



## Mithrandir8

Huh, I've been using WhatPulse for almost a year without knowing that there was an OCN team. Instant 33rd place, yay.

Edit: I guess it's only been 8 months, close enough


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mithrandir8*


Huh, I've been using WhatPulse for almost a year without knowing that there was an OCN team. Instant 33rd place, yay.


hax


----------



## Strat79

Joined. Only 113th place so far. Not much of a typer though, most of mine will come from gaming probably.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mithrandir8;13792567*
> Huh, I've been using WhatPulse for almost a year without knowing that there was an OCN team. Instant 33rd place, yay.
> 
> Edit: I guess it's only been 8 months, close enough


Welcome! But I got pushed down another place, 80 now.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79;13793398*
> Joined. Only 113th place so far. Not much of a typer though, most of mine will come from gaming probably.


Same here. Only typing I do is my college assignments (and they usually tend to be short because I do most of the work in college, its easier







), the rest is from gaming.
Btw,







at your sig quote!


----------



## EpicPie

75th place.


----------



## alwang17

ARGH. So close to getting rank 77777. I'm 77770 now ):


----------



## JCG

Isn't 77770 better than 77777?


----------



## [Adz]

Yes, I'm only half a mill from taking 5th place back.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13796694*
> Isn't 77770 better than 77777?


Well yeah that. But it's the awesomeness of having been rank 77777


----------



## JCG

You must've passed 77777 at some point to get to 77770.


----------



## [Adz]

It's entirely possible to skip it, since it's not live counting


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Wooo yeah, just broke the 10mil barrier that I've been wanting to get over for so long.


----------



## JCG

74th. For the first time. Woot


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

14th


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm still sitting at 25th hanging on to my place on the first page. I haven't been doing as much typing and gaming lately (partly because I got a tablet







) but I was able to install Whatpulse on my PC at work. I'm not doing too much typing and some days don't really even touch the computer but hopefully it will augment my current amounts and let me stay a little longer.


----------



## Tator Tot

I just need to type more. I've been doing all of my organizing via VoIP services recently. So my keystrokes have dropped off rather dramatically.

Though Minecraft has helped boost my mouse clicks


----------



## KOBALT

I usually give my keyboard to my boy to just hit and play on...

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## alwang17

Seems WhatPulse has something to fix (rather another thing to fix:

I pulse from my desktop. Then, I pulse from my laptop a few seconds later because I haven't done so in a few hours. Turns out Whatpulse calculates keys per second based on your last pulse, regardless of which computer it came from. I have my laptop and desktop separated, but now it reads that on my laptop, I was typing at 1605.75 keys per second


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Seems WhatPulse has something to fix (rather another thing to fix:

I pulse from my desktop. Then, I pulse from my laptop a few seconds later because I haven't done so in a few hours. Turns out Whatpulse calculates keys per second based on your last pulse, regardless of which computer it came from. I have my laptop and desktop separated, but now it reads that on my laptop, I was typing at 1605.75 keys per second










Yep, century0 confirmed that is the case. He said the a future version will change it so that the averages are calculated locally, rather than on site.

Posted via Overclock.net Mobile RC3


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

My brother wanted to start using whatpulse after seeing me using it but he doesn't know anyone else who uses it so I signed him up on the OCN team. He's BigLeprechaun, working his way up there slowly from the bottom.


----------



## zodac

A couple good days typing and I'm up to 29th now. First page, here I come.


----------



## De-Zant

8 days without me typing a single key on my keyboard and I'm still at the same spot. o.o

Anyhow. 20th place here I come!


----------



## Tator Tot

I just realized that I'm ahead of Z...when did this happen? I've barely been on the past 3 days.


----------



## zodac

I wans't on last weekend, and you passed me then.


----------



## [Adz]

Watch out Conductor, I'm coming for you


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I wans't on last weekend, and you passed me then.










Well I wasn't on this weekend really, and still stayed ahead of you









I was off of Whatpulse for a month anyways.







So it's obvious you're the slacker


----------



## zodac

You've been pulsing every day! I didn't touch my computer for like 3 days, and you were ahead of me when I got back.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You've been pulsing every day! I didn't touch my computer for like 3 days, and you were ahead of me when I got back.










I only got on momentarily. You're just makin excuses before you've been slackin


----------



## zodac

Hey, that was ~70k in keys gone over those days. With them, I'd be ahead of you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, that was ~70k in keys gone over those days. With them, I'd be ahead of you.


Oh I'm sure, I'm sure.

I didn't pulse all April so that's an untold number of keys missing


----------



## JohnDProb

ah hush, i just pulsed now in 76th place i needs MOAR homework so i can type moar! anyone have a guide they want me to type so i can have a reason for typing really fast? i need something other than my WASD cluster to by ultra red seriously, thats the only section of my keyboard thats not freaking blue on the key frequencies image

edit yes im just typing moar >







i may be in 67th place not 76th..... not that it really matters the OCN team is in like 400th place..... i like being competitive in my nerdiness ok?


----------



## chinesethunda

lol i didn't know this club was here but iv been pulsing for a while. im in 16th lol idk if thats good or not

also it says were 227th place >_> unless im reading wrong


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


ah hush, i just pulsed now in 76th place i needs MOAR homework so i can type moar! anyone have a guide they want me to type so i can have a reason for typing really fast? i need something other than my WASD cluster to by ultra red seriously, thats the only section of my keyboard thats not freaking blue on the key frequencies image

edit yes im just typing moar >







i may be in 67th place not 76th..... not that it really matters the OCN team is in like 400th place..... i like being competitive in my nerdiness ok?


http://typeracer.com/

Depending on if you like it or not, this might keep you occupied for hours on end.


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


http://typeracer.com/

Depending on if you like it or not, this might keep you occupied for hours on end.


type racer requires the ability to spell an ability i do not have at this time....


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh I'm sure, I'm sure.

I didn't pulse all April so that's an untold number of keys missing










Hey, that doesn't count; I only joined up mid-April.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, that doesn't count; I only joined up mid-April.










I joined up Mid-March I think...
I can't remember for sure.


----------



## zodac

27th Feb; says on your profile.








http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/321018/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


type racer requires the ability to spell an ability i do not have at this time....


Well, type racer is a good way to practice.


----------



## Monsk

227th! Woohoo! I remember when we were outside of the top 1000..


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


http://typeracer.com/

Depending on if you like it or not, this might keep you occupied for hours on end.


I'm gonna take a look at that.


----------



## De-Zant

I mainly used it to measure WPM. When I pick n peck, it's 90WPM average. When I type "correctly", It's 60WPM


----------



## Monsk

Also, who is this MarkZinger? Posting 20k keys today and passing me. >.<


----------



## zodac

That's Ipwnnubletz.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That's Ipwnnubletz.










Well, looks like I'm actually motivated to start typing up some of my research papers to pass him..


----------



## zodac

I'm actually posting helpful replies to up my key count.









Anything to beat Tot.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


27th Feb; says on your profile.








http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/321018/


Must of been Mid-Feb when I was lookin at Whatpulse then. I've got a terrible long term memory when it comes to non-important events.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm actually posting helpful replies to up my key count.









Anything to beat Tot.










Bring it my fine fellow!


----------



## zodac

To arms!


----------



## Tator Tot

I'll let you know that once you pass me, I'll probably just give up on this competition as I'm not very competitive.


----------



## Monsk

Worst feeling ever with WhatPulse, so I turned off autopulsing on my laptop, hovered over the icon in my taskbar and saw 127k keys and 50k clicks, and double clicked it to pulse.

Invalid token!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## De-Zant

127k is not that much. I'd get that much on 5h of gaming.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'll let you know that once you pass me, I'll probably just give up on this competition as I'm not very competitive.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Worst feeling ever with WhatPulse, so I turned off autopulsing on my laptop, hovered over the icon in my taskbar and saw 127k keys and 50k clicks, and double clicked it to pulse.

Invalid token!

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU










Most I lost was 10k, and _that_ annoyed me.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13872984*
> 127k is not that much. I'd get that much on 5h of gaming.


I suppose so..

5h of gaming on what? I remember when I used to play HoN, my clicks would be 5x that of what my keys were.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


I suppose so..

5h of gaming on what? I remember when I used to play HoN, my clicks would be 5x that of what my keys were.


Lets say TF2, class = scout


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13873035*
> Lets say TF2, class = scout


Solid. My favorite class, though I haven't really gotten into TF2 to say much about it. I've been recently playing a lot of L4D2 again, and my keys go up pretty quickly playing that, which is surprising.

Also, have people been logging key frequencies as well? Just wondering if everyone has WASD cluster on their top ten keys pressed.

EDIT: Apparently, I've pressed A the most times, followed by W, D, space, and then down the list a bit... S. Looks like I only strafe left and rarely go backwards.. haha


----------



## De-Zant

I used to have more A and D and W than spaces but not anymore. I haven't been gamin much and it looks like this.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Some how caps lock is my most pressed key followed by A,D,W and space.

Seems I like strafing, running forward and jumping but moving back not so much.


----------



## De-Zant

How can you press caps lock so much? It's a useless key. I mean, if you use caps lock instead of shift, that's gotta be cumbersome.


----------



## zodac

*Space*, and then *E* here. Been like that since I started.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13872847*
> That's Ipwnnubletz.


Oh the irony!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monsk;13872979*
> Worst feeling ever with WhatPulse, so I turned off autopulsing on my laptop, hovered over the icon in my taskbar and saw 127k keys and 50k clicks, and double clicked it to pulse.
> 
> Invalid token!
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Come back when you lose 1.2 million courtesy of a BSoD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13873331*
> How can you press caps lock so much? It's a useless key. I mean, if you use caps lock instead of shift, that's gotta be cumbersome.


Caplock on + Letter + Caplock off = 3 key presses
Shift (hold) + letter = 2 key presses
It all adds up.

I used to actually do that a few years ago, but I've gotten into the habit of using the shift key now.


----------



## chinesethunda

lol gotta check mine again
im spread between my laptop and my desktop


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];13873696*
> Oh the irony!
> 
> Come back when you lose 1.2 million courtesy of a BSoD.
> 
> Caplock on + Letter + Caplock off = 3 key presses
> Shift (hold) + letter = 2 key presses
> It all adds up.
> 
> I used to actually do that a few years ago, but I've gotten into the habit of using the shift key now.



















Also, LOL.
Punctuation also adds up.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13873331*
> How can you press caps lock so much? It's a useless key. I mean, if you use caps lock instead of shift, that's gotta be cumbersome.


I really do not know I am equally stunned at the result although A overtook Caps Lock today while playing APB


----------



## Tator Tot

I use Cap's for Voice Com in game, so that'd be why I would press it a lot.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13873415*
> *Space*, and then *E* here. Been like that since I started.


Same
56,812 Space
30,146 E
27,154 Unknown
24,950 T
24,158 O
23,728 A
22,089 I
21,677 Backspace
18,974 S
18,722 H
18,517 N
18,137 W
15,698 R
15,580 Enter
13,715 D
13,000 L
12,958 Unknown
12,442 U
10,115 Tab


----------



## De-Zant

You guys type more than you game.


----------



## zodac

So much more.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13917813*
> So much more.


True.


----------



## EpicPie

I only do produce 20k-ish keys every couple of hours. haha


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I only do produce 20k-ish keys every couple of hours. haha


Showoff.














I get max 10k every 24hrs or so ..


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13920082*
> Showoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get max 10k every 24hrs or so ..


All of it is from gaming. Best ive done in a few hours is 40 thousand something keys. haha


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


All of it is from gaming. Best ive done in a few hours is 40 thousand something keys. haha


40k keys in a few hours!?? How? Playing guitar hero on the keyboard?


----------



## zodac

I get 40k in a *day*. I need to start playing some games to bring that up...


----------



## EpicPie

lol. Spacebar.

Count Key
59,098 Space
46,154 1
35,902 A
32,705 E
30,777 D
26,533 W
20,625 S
19,702 O
18,804 Enter
18,041 T
17,198 I
13,552 N
12,971 Keypad: 3
12,683 R
12,601 L
11,136 Q
11,066 Backspace
10,194 H
9,776 4
9,373 Unknown
8,968 M
7,994 2
7,728 U
7,724 C
7,097 3
6,983 G
6,206 Y
5,555 P
4,768 F
4,411 B
3,895 Tab
3,590 K
3,441 V
2,954 5
2,599 -
2,434 Unknown
2,387 /
2,299 .
2,166 X
1,868 Esc
1,774 '
1,605 0
1,304 +
1,191 Keypad: 6
1,107 9
1,031 8
1,026 Keypad: 1
1,007 Keypad: 2
966 J
913 Keypad: 8
876 Keypad: .
863 Keypad: 0
778 ,
739 6
709 Down
681 Keypad: 5
669 Z
647 7
598 Unknown
500 ;
499 Up
432 `
424 Right
421 Keypad: 9
351 Keypad: 7
315 Numlock
303 Keypad: +
267 Left
214 Caps Lock
155 Delete
151 Keypad: 4
137 F5
135 Left Winkey
62 ]
56 F3
45 \\
38 [
19 Keypad: /
16 Insert
12 Print screen
11 F4
10 Scroll lock
6 Unknown
5 Menu
5 Keypad: -
5 F10
5 F6
5 F2
4 Right Winkey
4 Keypad: *
3 PageUp
3 PageDown
3 F9
2 Home
2 F1
1 End
1 F12


----------



## Tator Tot

I lost two days of Keys due to system downtime









You should probably put the keycount into Spoiler Tags so that it's not such a massive text wall.


----------



## EpicPie

But I like wall of text.


----------



## dasparx

Lulz, i don't know how i get so much A's


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx;13927693*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulz, i don't know how i get so much A's


Where on the what pulse site do I goto to view the keyboard?


----------



## De-Zant

On the system tray, right click the whatpulse icon, select key frequencies and then you see the number chart there. Then click generate image.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13928044*
> On the system tray, right click the whatpulse icon, select key frequencies and then you see the number chart there. Then click generate image.


Thanks. ^_^









Spacebar yo.


----------



## De-Zant

And 1, apparently. o.o


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13928064*
> And 1, apparently. o.o


Knifer/pistoler probably


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13928064*
> And 1, apparently. o.o


I lol'ed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx;13928135*
> Knifer/pistoler probably


Nah, it's from playing an Arcane Mage.


----------



## Bradey

in,
this thread is so silly at times

my what pulse is being stupid, it thinks i have pressed my numlock key more times than any other key

79,369 numlock
42,047 unknown
17,811 D
16,635 A
13,167 W
7,580 Space
1,590 Unkown
966 1
851 4
298 2
276 3


----------



## IEATFISH

Rank #221! We passed a ton of teams recently including Overclockers UK and a few other tech teams. Welcome to the new members!


----------



## csm725

Nice. Top 200 by end of year?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Nice. Top 200 by end of year?


I bet we can hit it earlier than that.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13941132*
> Nice. Top 200 by end of year?


End of the year?! Pfft. 200 by the end of the month is what I wanna see.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I bet we can hit it earlier than that.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


End of the year?! Pfft. 200 by the end of the month is what I wanna see.


Down to 222nd now. I just had an awesome idea!


----------



## Bradey

tell tell,

i just pulsed
221 now

it is less than 1,000,000 keys to 220


----------



## [Adz]

I need to start gaming more xD


----------



## De-Zant

Just hit 3 000 000 keys on whatpulse.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol i joined the team right after i hurt my back so i hardly type at all now compared to befor.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Just hit 3 000 000 keys on whatpulse.


Grats.


----------



## dasparx

Just found out that in my key frequencies, CRTL and Shift are being recored as unknown... Weird







Not that it really matters to me, but weird anyway.

Ugg, i should really game/type more, damn you [email protected], making me watch tv series and anime too much.. All those keystrokes i could get while gaming....


----------



## [Adz]

I wonder... Does whatpulse pick up presses from gamepads?


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];13943679*
> I wonder... Does whatpulse pick up presses from gamepads?


FPS gamepads, like the nostromo etc. do, regular gamepads do not iirc, but with xpadder or some sort of program, if you bind them to keys that might work.

Ugg, i miss this volume scrollwheel on my old keyboard, i could spin it a few times and i would have like 500 keys, lol. never really used it for racking up points though, but it was easy to do when watching series/anime so i could still rack up some keys.


----------



## De-Zant

Normal gamepads don't register anything, or all my dirt 2 and 3 gameplay would've counted for something.


----------



## [Adz]

I have the Xbox controller for Windows. Might be worth a try when I get around to the racing games I have on Steam.


----------



## M0rbidDeath

Joined! Also: autorepeat ftw


----------



## Cranky000

Joining when i get home, play eve so mouse movement is constant....

And i type essays for my girlfriend, she talks i type it. Gunna add something i hopes =]

Ill see if i cant get my 4 flatmates in on this aswell... They will just think its interesting not knowing there helping us DOMINATE THE WORLD =]

but hey every little helps =]


----------



## alwang17

Wow. So I played NFS Most Wanted again for kicks and my keycount shot up.








I know what game I'm going to be playing again for this week. I'm gonna see how fast i can beat it this time.


----------



## chinesethunda

haven't been playing games as much lately but I type a lot, anyways have been part of the team for a while, but we do need more members


----------



## [Adz]

Uh oh.. teh_HyDr0iD is catching up fast. :/


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M0rbidDeath*


Joined! Also: autorepeat ftw










I'm not sure how you are using autorepeat but if you are artificially generating keys, that is considered cheating.

And welcome!


----------



## Tator Tot

Yep, welcome all the new guys.

Personally I need to stay online more consistently. I'll have periods of solid key generation and then I'll be off doing things and fall flat. 
If I don't keep up the pace, the noobs will smoke me


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


asdf


----------



## csm725

hes boosting his key count...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*












I merged that post into the OP to take control of the OP and update it with information.

More so, since I plan to have some fun with Whatpulse (what the means for you guys is a secret right now, but it'll be entertaining.







)


----------



## De-Zant

Is it the same thing csm725 tried to do a while back?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Is it the same thing csm725 tried to do a while back?


Sort of, but not really.

I won't say more but right now I'm going with the tagline "Pulsing with a Purpose"


----------



## alwang17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I merged that post into the OP to take control of the OP and update it with information.

More so, since I plan to have some fun with Whatpulse (what the means for you guys is a secret right now, but it'll be entertaining.







)


Ooh, now I'm intrigued! Also, this thread might be the only place where I bother to type out all the tags and smilies, instead of being the lazy bum I am


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Sort of, but not really.

I won't say more but right now I'm going with the tagline "Pulsing with a Purpose"


hmmm...


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

lol joined


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


hmmm...


I'll be shooting you a PM back once I have some other matters sorted out.


----------



## csm725

gotcha.


----------



## EpicPie

I am typing this to boost my keycount, umad? If so, on a scale of 1 - 10 how mad are you?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13957588*
> I am typing this to boost my keycount, umad? If so, on a scale of 1 - 10 how mad are you?


Over 9000 level of mad!!!!!!1111ONE!!!!ELEVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!









On the other hand, I can deal with it.


----------



## csm725

So.... installing lots of stuff on new desktop, should boost count. I'm typing out URL's rather than copy-pasting them to boost count, also I am posting useless things on OCN to boost it.


----------



## [Adz]

I always change my mind when I type things, like I did several times at the beginning of this sentence, and my typing accuracy isn't exactly great, but I've trained myself to be able to rapidly press backspace individually several times in quick succession. That allows me to increase the number of keys I press whilst typing out random sentences like this.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13957726*
> So.... installing lots of stuff on new desktop, should boost count. I'm typing out URL's rather than copy-pasting them to boost count, also I am posting useless things on OCN to boost it.


All the more reason to go to off topic and start posting random crap


----------



## [Adz]

You mean like this?


----------



## csm725

noooooo, more like this.


----------



## [Adz]

Am I doing it right this time?


----------



## Bradey

Nope not yet keep on trying


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13957608*
> Over 9000 level of mad!!!!!!1111ONE!!!!ELEVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, I can deal with it.


Yes.


----------



## IEATFISH

Unfortunately, posting small snippets of thoughts or single sentences is rather ineffective when trying to gain more keys for Whatpulse. You would be better off articulating every single thought in the most long-winded and drawn out fashion that you can fathom in order to use more words and hence, more key presses. Also, as has been mentioned, it is much better to press backspace for each letter you plan to remove rather than holding it down or using the arrow keys to arrive at the location of the error. In fact, if you have a great idea and don't want to stop your sentence you can feel free to continue it all the way to the end and THEN remove everything after the error so you can retype it all again, knowing it is all in your head anyway. I have learned quite a few of these tricks but when I am drafting I do much more mouse movements and more clicks than keys. I have learned to accept this but will still find any possible available chance to type on my keyboard. I didn't take my Filco into work for nothing...


----------



## alwang17

I imagine that taking around a bluetooth keyboard connected to my macbook and just typing out everything I say onto a word document might net me quite a few extra keystrokes. Quite a brilliant idea I might say.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monsk;13872865*
> Well, looks like I'm actually motivated to start typing up some of my research papers to pass him..


Good luck









But you'll never pass me.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Unfortunately, posting small snippets of thoughts or single sentences is rather ineffective when trying to gain more keys for Whatpulse. You would be better off articulating every single thought in the most long-winded and drawn out fashion that you can fathom in order to use more words and hence, more key presses. Also, as has been mentioned, it is much better to press backspace for each letter you plan to remove rather than holding it down or using the arrow keys to arrive at the location of the error. In fact, if you have a great idea and don't want to stop your sentence you can feel free to continue it all the way to the end and THEN remove everything after the error so you can retype it all again, knowing it is all in your head anyway. I have learned quite a few of these tricks but when I am drafting I do much more mouse movements and more clicks than keys. I have learned to accept this but will still find any possible available chance to type on my keyboard. I didn't take my Filco into work for nothing...


I don't do any of this and I'm STILL ranked higher than you.


----------



## JCG




----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Unfortunately, posting small snippets of thoughts or single sentences is rather ineffective when trying to gain more keys for Whatpulse. You would be better off articulating every single thought in the most long-winded and drawn out fashion that you can fathom in order to use more words and hence, more key presses. Also, as has been mentioned, it is much better to press backspace for each letter you plan to remove rather than holding it down or using the arrow keys to arrive at the location of the error. In fact, if you have a great idea and don't want to stop your sentence you can feel free to continue it all the way to the end and THEN remove everything after the error so you can retype it all again, knowing it is all in your head anyway. I have learned quite a few of these tricks but when I am drafting I do much more mouse movements and more clicks than keys. I have learned to accept this but will still find any possible available chance to type on my keyboard. I didn't take my Filco into work for nothing...


My my, I must say, I have the firm belief that one is doing it very correctly. But in regards to articulating every thought, I fear that without being more specific, that could lead to some unnecessarily awkward situations. For example, I could potentially be thinking "how long before my morning glory dies down so I can leave my bedroom and go to the bathroom and wash up?", and that's not exactly the sort of thing you'd like to read on OCN, unless you're some kind of weirdo who likes to know that sort of thing about random strangers on the Internet. 
So one suggests a more explicit guideline which states that any thoughts you intend to articulate about must be relevant to the subject at hand.

Edit:







currency. Acquire keypresses.

Edit 2: Yes, I have memorised that image url, so I typed it out for more keypresses.


----------



## JCG

"Morning glory"? Good one, Adz


----------



## alwang17

Yay, only 400,000 more keys until we're 219th. Some day we'll get to 1 billion keys


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


My my, I must say, I have the firm belief that one is doing it very correctly. But in regards to articulating every thought, I fear that without being more specific, that could lead to some unnecessarily awkward situations. For example, I could potentially be thinking "how long before my morning glory dies down so I can leave my bedroom and go to the bathroom and wash up?", and that's not exactly the sort of thing you'd like to read on OCN, unless you're some kind of weirdo who likes to know that sort of thing about random strangers on the Internet. 
So one suggests a more explicit guideline which states that any thoughts you intend to articulate about must be relevant to the subject at hand.

Edit:







currency. Acquire keypresses.

Edit 2: Yes, I have memorised that image url, so I typed it out for more keypresses.


As much as I would like to agree with your rationale, it seems quite obnoxious to articulate about your morning glory and assume nobody cares. For example, I know that some people would appreciate the details of how glorious you are. And another tip is to type out 'Overclock.net' rather than just the measly 'OCN'. What this does is:
1) Makes you seem smarter and more sophisticated by writing long words
2) Enhances the readability of these forums tenfold. 
So what you should be doing is editing all of your posts to say Overclock.net instead of OCN. I think that this is a very good business practice for future references. Now I must go take care of my morning glory if you do not mind.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13963520*
> As much as I would like to agree with your rationale, it seems quite obnoxious to articulate about your morning glory and assume nobody cares. For example, I know that some people would appreciate the details of how glorious you are. And another tip is to type out 'Overclock.net' rather than just the measly 'OCN'. What this does is:
> 1) Makes you seem smarter and more sophisticated by writing long words
> 2) Enhances the readability of these forums tenfold.
> So what you should be doing is editing all of your posts to say Overclock.net instead of OCN. I think that this is a very good business practice for future references. Now I must go take care of my morning glory if you do not mind.


Well played, good sir. I accept your viewpoint, but I must continue to disagree. While I do understand there are people who would appreciate being in the know (note: I deliberately avoided using the term "filled in" to avoid some subtle innuendo), whether Overclock.net is the right place for it or not, is the real question.
Taking into account the Professionalism Initiative, talking about large disturbance to the normal shape of your pyjamas that usually occurs first thing in the morning, Overclock.net doesn't seem to be the right place. Perhaps that topic would be more suited to a less professional environment such as Facebook or [insert rival forum name here].
On the other hand, we have conducted this conversation with a respectable show of professionalism, so perhaps you do have a point.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];13963881*
> Well played, good sir. I accept your viewpoint, but I must continue to disagree. While I do understand there are people who would appreciate being in the know (note: I deliberately avoided using the term "filled in" to avoid some subtle innuendo), whether Overclock.net is the right place for it or not, is the real question.
> Taking into account the Professionalism Initiative, talking about large disturbance to the normal shape of your pyjamas that usually occurs first thing in the morning, Overclock.net doesn't seem to be the right place. Perhaps that topic would be more suited to a less professional environment such as Facebook or [insert rival forum name here].
> On the other hand, we have conducted this conversation with a respectable show of professionalism, so perhaps you do have a point.


Ideally, one would type out all of the thoughts and then, using the backspace and arrow keys, would go back and remove any parts they did not think fitting for the general populace. Also, in reply to De-Zant, you may be ahead of me in numbers but I am ahead of you in spirit. Also, I'm on my tablet a lot.


----------



## [Adz]

And with that suggestion, you win an internet. However, that would just be very time consuming and unproductive beyond the purpose of gaining keypresses. I'd like to think about pretty women, fast bikes, faster computers, and that we as a rather intelligent community can gain keypresses by sustaining a 'proper' conversation, such as this one, as opposed to writing out significant chunks of information if only to delete it.
After all, if you were to type out all of the useless bits of information and the thoughts flying through your mind right now, you might as well put it in a blog.


----------



## alwang17

However, the purpose of all this mindless and inane bickering seems to be to gain more keystrokes by enabling us to type out, using our phalanges on both our right and left hands, words and thoughts forming in our heads in a box with the express purpose of allowing us to inform other's what we are thinking. At this point, I would like to propose the abolishment of all contractions, which would, most probably, gain us many more keystrokes should those participating partake in this. Also, when deleting characters, maybe hitting the "delete" key once for every character, rather than just holding down the key. This would certainly make us less lazy but this also is rather annoying to read.

Because that was a result of me not successfully going to sleep, I have included a short summary for those who wish to skip the whole thing (which I imagine most of you would do):

There is none. You will just have to go back and read it, you lazy bums. But if you can be bothered to type in a long-winded and completely unnecessary fashion such as this, you most probably do have the time or excess mental capacity to scroll one or two lines up using your mouse wheel and read what I have typed above.


----------



## [Adz]

I didn't even understand the first paragraph








Also... c-c-c-c-c-combobreakkerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Tator Tot

I've got balls of steel... oh wait, we're not typing out soundboards.


----------



## csm725

Enjoying typing on the KBC Poker.


----------



## De-Zant

Enjoying typing on my SS 6gv2. Sure, it doesn't have such great build quality, but it still is very enjoyable.

I actually think that I might prefer blacks to browns and blues for everything. But I might just be crazy.

Make me some 120g MX blues and I'll be happy.


----------



## csm725

120g? :O
I'm happy with my KBC, still searching for some nice WASD's.


----------



## De-Zant

Even the blacks I'm currently using feel way too light for my taste.

Aaanyhow.


----------



## Tator Tot

You could always find an old Model M and see how you like the keyswitch feel.


----------



## De-Zant

Good idea. Though I do live in finland. A huge country with less people in it than the city of NYC. It's unlikely at best that I'd ever find a proper one.


----------



## csm725

<3 MX Brown


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13967567*
> Good idea. Though I do live in finland. A huge country with less people in it than the city of NYC. It's unlikely at best that I'd ever find a proper one.


You'd be surprised, but Europe has many available for cheap.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13967740*
> You'd be surprised, but Europe has many available for cheap.


I don't know where to look for either.

And I'm not sure if I want a beige keyboard. I mean, I can live with my silver CRT monitors, but a beige keyboard. I just don't know


----------



## 8ight

Joined up


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I don't know where to look for either.

And I'm not sure if I want a beige keyboard. I mean, I can live with my silver CRT monitors, but a beige keyboard. I just don't know


Well you could import a Black & Grey (black body grey keys) Unicomp board. There's some Black Model M's but they are much rare as Model M's are collectors pieces.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I haven't tried any of the other switch types yet, but I am completely loving my blues. I spent ages trying to read up on other people's experiences with switches and I decided to try the blues 1st because I was really intrigued by the tactlie and clickyness. Once the keyboard arrived I was instantly in love with the switches. They really make typing a pleasure.


----------



## De-Zant

If I had the money, I'd buy an MX blues board, and then put the springs of my MX blacks into the keys.

But I don't have the money, haha


----------



## alwang17

I wonder how cheap i could find a legit mechanical keyboard for here in china. yay, something to do with my summer


----------



## De-Zant

If chipp is precise, the winner of the keyboard contest should be announced within a couple of dozen minutes. http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-contests-promotions/1048612-ocn-ducky-keyboard-giveaway-round-2-a.html

But he probably isn't.

If I happened to win (1/650 chances on the first day, 1/150 on the whole thing probably, but whatever), I think I'd pick the blues. I'd have to use my blacks at night when I browse since I live with other people, but otherwise I bet they'd be fun


----------



## lastmemory

Just joined!


----------



## csm725

Nice. I'm at 900k now.


----------



## De-Zant

For some reason, I haven't managed to type at all today. So I type this post, wondering about how I actually spent the time of 5h that I've spent on my rig today, even though I've only managed roughly 4000 key presses.


----------



## csm725

When I chat with my GF I get ~15k keys








One of the reasons I like having one


----------



## De-Zant

Ahh chipp, tell us who the winner is already.


----------



## csm725

chipppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## De-Zant

He isn't even online.

CHIIIIIIIIPPP


----------



## csm725

have tator tot do it then...


----------



## De-Zant

It isn't tator tot's job.


----------



## csm725

but he's the kb editor


----------



## De-Zant

Though the prices are keyboards, this event is not the job of a keyboard editor IMO. It's the job of the contest cordinator, which most likely is chipp.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13976765*
> have tator tot do it then...


It's not normally my job but sometimes I do it, we all (in the staff) help out in our own ways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13976795*
> Though the prices are keyboards, this event is not the job of a keyboard editor IMO. It's the job of the contest cordinator, which most likely is chipp.


Technically contests also fall under my jurisdiction if the help is needed.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Sitting happy at 82nd on the team :3










I blame EVE for making my clicks score higher than normal XD


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13977385*
> Technically contests also fall under my jurisdiction if the help is needed.


Mmm..

Are OCN duckies american layout? And are there tenkeyless ones?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13977608*
> Mmm..
> 
> Are OCN duckies american layout? And are there tenkeyless ones?


They are all US - ANSI - QWERTY layout.

We will have some ISO Layout boards, but still using the US - QWERTY design.


----------



## De-Zant

I'd be able to map an ISO layout to exactly match the finnish layout, but I couldn't with ANSI.

Layouts are one big factor which prevents me from buying some mechanicals.


----------



## Tator Tot

It's not hard to make a ANSI board ISO (some board makers, I believe the Filco Majestouch 2's are the newest to do this) actually map the PCB so they only need to make one design and just solder the switches where needed.

Though actually finding ISO Mech's for sale is hard. KeyboardCo in the UK usually has a good amount available though.

Unfortunately the DK9008-G2 and DK9008 do not come in an ISO layout. We'll be offering the DK1008 which is ISO though.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm waiting for 100k keys before I pulse again. lol


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;10302034*
> Also note, following these rules will grant you more Key presses as you have to hold Shift to make a *capitol* letter (so an extra key stroke vs a lower case letter) and punctuation in your sentence can add another 4 or 5 key presses.


* Capital.
Also, toggling cap locks will gain more key presses than holding shift


----------



## De-Zant

wr3cking cr3w won the first duckie.


----------



## Tator Tot

Anyone want to make an awesome graphic for the OP?

A nice banner..perhaps with the OCN Flame, Whatpulse logo, small detail background, and a shot of a keyboard?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13978455*
> Anyone want to make an awesome graphic for the OP?
> 
> A nice banner..perhaps with the OCN Flame, Whatpulse logo, small detail background, and a shot of a keyboard?


I'd love to, but can't yet.
But if anyone needs good stock photos (maybe of a keyboard?) sxc.hu is very useful.


----------



## De-Zant

I would try if I had any artistic ability. I don't.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13978555*
> I would try if I had any artistic ability. I don't.


Same here.









But Lutro0 (Folding sub-forum regular) makes really awesome banners, I've seen about 3 or 4 so far and they are all very catchy.


----------



## De-Zant

I might also switch to a SVORAK layout at some point, to try it out. Might also make it easier for me to standardize the way I type. Currently it's a mix of different techniques based on what kind of text I'm typing.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13978455*
> Anyone want to make an awesome graphic for the OP?
> 
> A nice banner..perhaps with the OCN Flame, Whatpulse logo, small detail background, and a shot of a keyboard?


On it, check your PM in the next 90 minutes. I did the buttons for the CC livestream


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13978363*
> I'm waiting for 100k keys before I pulse again. lol


I was doing that, but I lost like 10-15k keys when the file got corrupted, so I pulse every 10k now.


----------



## De-Zant

How much time does it usually take to learn a new layout and achieve a very basic 65WPM on it? Provided it would be my first layout switch


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;13978688*
> On it, check your PM in the next 90 minutes. I did the buttons for the CC livestream


Awesome, thanks







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13978727*
> How much time does it usually take to learn a new layout and achieve a very basic 65WPM on it? Provided it would be my first layout switch


It took me about 2 weeks to get used to DVORAK and not have to look at the keys, but I also used one of those typing instructor websites.

I was getting up to 70-80 WPM with 95% accuracy. I could have gotten faster but honestly, having to remember BOTH layouts (QWERTY and DVORAK) for when I go to other places or use my laptop, I decided against it.


----------



## De-Zant

I don't really need to type everywhere else, and certainly not fast.

I'll look into SVORAK when I get home from this trip I'm taking.


----------



## csm725

Spelling error... it's "boost our rank" not "booster our rank" in the OP. I keep on thinking of roosters and chicken and then I go get another snack


----------



## De-Zant

bolster is the word I'm thinking of when I read booster


----------



## Tator Tot

I fixed it, spelling mistakes happen so thanks for catching them.

At least I always know what I'm saying in my head


----------



## csm725




----------



## 8ight

You know you're a gamer when...


----------



## De-Zant

Why is that pic so small?


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;13980487*
> Why is that pic so small?


That is the size the website makes them? I think it's size is perfectly fine...


----------



## De-Zant

This is what I get


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*











This is what I get


You must be using another website, note the difference on the "Windows" keys.


----------



## De-Zant

Whatpulse icon on system tray -> right click -> key frequencies -> generate image is what I do

What do you do?


----------



## 8ight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Whatpulse icon on system tray -> right click -> key frequencies -> generate image is what I do

What do you do?


Export table as HTML, copy and paste here then it's hosted for you automatically.


----------



## Tator Tot

Might be user dependent, here's mine.


----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13980670*
> Might be user dependent, here's mine.


Nope. See my post, I use a 3rd party website that automatically hosts the image for you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Doing it via the tray icon automatically hosts it for you as welll...


----------



## csm725




----------



## 8ight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13980773*
> Doing it via the tray icon automatically hosts it for you as welll...


Cool stuff never tried it, thanks!


----------



## [Adz]

For the record, xbox controller presses don't get registered.


----------



## EpicPie

8k more keys until 100k before I pulse. lol

Edit: Attempted to pulse my 100,000 keys. Invalid token error. I'm going to go cut my wrists and cry in a corner now.


----------



## JCG

On a serious note,








Everyone, please don't leave that many keystrokes for one pulse ..


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


8k more keys until 100k before I pulse. lol

Edit: Attempted to pulse my 100,000 keys. Invalid token error. I'm going to go cut my wrists and cry in a corner now.


Ouch! I feel your pain









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*











On a serious note,








Everyone, please don't leave that many keystrokes for one pulse ..


I used to send anywhere between 50k and 1m keystrokes at a time. This invalid token thing is a fairly new problem to be honest.

I'm still waiting for the day someone loses more than I did though. It's going to be tough (and painful) to beat 1.2m.


----------



## Tator Tot

I just auto-pulse once an hour.


----------



## JCG

You lost 1.2m to one failed pulse?







And you're still here! I'd rage quit the program sooo hard ..


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13983400*
> You lost 1.2m to one failed pulse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're still here! I'd rage quit the program sooo hard ..


It wasn't a failed pulse. Don't get me wrong, failed pulses have cost me over half a mill combined, but that 1.2million loss came courtesy of a BSoD which corrupted the whatpulse.wpw file. Can't blame that one on Whatpulse.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;13983369*
> I just auto-pulse once an hour.


That's why I set mine to now. lol


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];13983693*
> It wasn't a failed pulse. Don't get me wrong, failed pulses have cost me over half a mill combined, but that 1.2million loss came courtesy of a BSoD which corrupted the whatpulse.wpw file. Can't blame that one on Whatpulse.


Aha. That makes sense. I've only lost about 20k; it may not be much, but considering I only get 10k or so a day, that was quite infuriating.









Now mine just auto pulses at 5k keystrokes.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;13983763*
> Aha. That makes sense. I've only lost about 20k; it may not be much, but considering I only get 10k or so a day, that was quite infuriating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now mine just auto pulses at 5k keystrokes.


Yeah, I get what you mean. But in the end, you'll be typing for years to come, so losing a bit here and there doesn't bother me as much as it used to. It's only since this thread got popular that I became slightly competitive over it, but really it's just something that I find rather interesting. As long as I'm using keyboards, I'll be using Whatpulse.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I used to keep forgetting to pulse until I had a ton of keystrokes and when I'd lost a couple 100k a few times I decided to start using the auto pulse feature. I now have it to pulse every 50k which means I get an average of 1 pulse per day.


----------



## [Adz]

Which is why you're catching up to me dangerously quickly


----------



## zodac

Anyone else not able to pulse their keys, or is it just me?


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Site is down...

I have got 24k keys so far today...

Been playing the old republic pretty much non stop.


----------



## zodac

Oh good, it's not just me then.


----------



## zodac

Site back up; my toekn was corrupt. Just lost 40k keys.









Silly site.


----------



## EpicPie

I plan to pulse when the clock turns 12.

So in a bout 8 minutes. lol


----------



## zodac

Hopefully you have more luck than I did.


----------



## Bradey

i just pulsed and it worked fine


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14008756*
> Hopefully you have more luck than I did.


My pulse was successful. It was only 16-ish thousand keys though.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

27k Keys down the drain.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Lost 57k.

Damn you Whatpulse.


----------



## alwang17

WHO IN GOD'S NAME IS FIREBOT? Not that I'm complaining, since we're now 145th


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


WHO IN GOD'S NAME IS FIREBOT? Not that I'm complaining, since we're now 145th


Good question!!
I'm mixed on this one - it's great for our team, but it means I got dropped to 7th.


----------



## EpicPie

Got another invalid token error. Lost 10k keys. T_______T


----------



## IEATFISH

Goodbye front page. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Goodbye front page. It was fun while it lasted.










Who passed you ?


----------



## zodac

A new member I think; I dropped a place too.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Who passed you ?


Looks who's #1.


----------



## JohnDProb

um, is anyone else not able to pulse? i keep trying and get an error


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Looks who's #1.


I've been trying but the site is running slow as all can be.


----------



## zodac

Lol, we're up to 145th now. Nice.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

 Oh wow! Firebot! haha, that's an impressive number. I see he's been using WhatPulse since 2004 though so that allows for some hope of catching up oneday. Also I'm gathering he uses a DVORAK layout for his typing.


----------



## alwang17

I never got the improvement of Dvorak over Qwerty.


----------



## csm725

Less strain and faster speeds.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just lost another 49k keys in addition to the stuff I missed when the pulsing was off either yesterday or two days ago.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


I never got the improvement of Dvorak over Qwerty.


I almost switched a while ago, but decided against it because I didn't want to run into issues later on when I might be using a lot of other computers for work stuff.


----------



## Starbuck5000

Anyone else had massive trouble this weekend trying to pulse and constant token errors?


----------



## alwang17

Every time I've pulsed this weekend, it was fine, although I might be lucky.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I haven't had any issues whatsoever using automatic pulsing. I have had the errors everytime I boot the computer up saying that the connection to the server was reset, and the thin pops up like 20 times in a row before it goes away and stops bothering me.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just forced my girlfriend to join. She has 90k keys so far I think. OCN ftw


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

That's the way. We'll take over the world by recruiting non-affiliated users into the team. ^^


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


That's the way. We'll take over the world by recruiting non-affiliated users into the team. ^^










I set my parents up on our team.


----------



## csm725

Nice.


----------



## zodac

Anyone got that link to prove WP isn't a keylogger? I remember there was something about it being taken apart of proven that it only counts the keys, but can't find it...


----------



## chinesethunda

im guessing to prove to someone else that its not a keylogger so they can install it? i cant seem to find it either


----------



## zodac

Yeah... it was definitely mentioned here somewhere, but I can't find it.


----------



## JCG

http://www.overclock.net/13553206-post549.html ?


----------



## zodac

Any link to where Tweakers went through it?


----------



## JCG

Sorry, no. I went through some of their discussions, and it was done privately. No links available.









McAfee has a green rating on it though- http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/whatpulse.org


----------



## zodac

Oh well. Thanks.


----------



## [Adz]

Seriously, I've been using Whatpulse for years (39 months!), and I've never had a problem or even reason to suspect it's logging keys. If it was, it's doing pretty damn well to have survived that long without being caught, and I'd probably just keep it anyway out of respect.


----------



## zodac

I've got no doubts about it at all, but sometimes it's difficult to convince others.


----------



## De-Zant

The first 25 posts of the whatpulse setup guide are a prime example of the people who think it's a logger


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*









I set my parents up on our team.










Good idea. I would do it except that the results are probably negligible from my parents. I'd say they'd be lucky to get around 10k in a week. Although I'd be pretty interested to see the amount of keys. I could probably install it and set it to autopulse without them noticing. If something isn't glaringly obvious they never notice changes.


----------



## boogschd

something went wrong and i had to reset :/

lost about 200k keys and clicks


----------



## De-Zant

Heck, I've not bothered to install whatpulse oin this netbook I've been using for the past week, so I've "lost" quite a bit keys.


----------



## IEATFISH

As for Whatpulse being a keylogger, I just look at how many users there are and the fact that not a single one has ever had any information stolen or used puts me at ease. Also, having chatted with some of the creators of it (and I believe it was one of them who joined here to chat about some errors they were having) I have no issues.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


As for Whatpulse being a keylogger, I just look at how many users there are and the fact that not a single one has ever had any information stolen or used puts me at ease. Also, having chatted with some of the creators of it (and I believe it was one of them who joined here to chat about some errors they were having) I have no issues.


Century0 - he's one of the forum staff there.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I lost over 20,000 keys because of a username corruption


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

:S I've been working on a website all of yesterday and today and haven't been playing any games so my keystrokes are a lot lower. (I did code the site from scratch, but lost a lot of time doing the design in photoshop and fiddling with little things that prevented me from typing code fluidly)


----------



## Rixon

I AM BACK, after forgetting about what pulse 2 months ago when I built my new desktop, I was so busy with school and exam prep I didn't even bother to think about it. BUT DO NO WORRY, BECAUSE I WILL PUT A INADMISSIBLY SMALL AMOUNT OF KEYS AND CLICKS IN FOR OUR TEAM!!!!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


:S I've been working on a website all of yesterday and today and haven't been playing any games so my keystrokes are a lot lower. (I did code the site from scratch, but lost a lot of time doing the design in photoshop and fiddling with little things that prevented me from typing code fluidly)


I once spent about six months solid coding a website. Completely forgot to install Whatpulse.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Ooooh, ouch. That sounds like it was a pretty serious site. The one I'm doing is just a basic one for a clan I started years ago with some friends. I haven't played with them in ages, but I still stick with them because some of those guys are almost like family to me and I'm the only one in the clan who can do anything with sites so they allow me to have free reign. This is the 2nd time I'm rebuilding the site from scratch. The previous version was done a while ago and I've learned a bit more since then. Unfortunately I'm all self taught and don't really know that much so the sites are pretty bad. But they do what we want so I guess there isn't really anything more to want. Web design isn't really a passion or anything for me, more of just a hobby interest.


----------



## [Adz]

The site was a from scratch content management system for my dad's company. I'm self-taught too, it took about 6 months because I was learning along the way. Ended up scrapping it about a week after it went live because my brother (who manages the company) wanted more features that I didn't have the capability to program. Ended up using Magento instead, which took another month to learn and create a theme for









But I'm the same with clan and the hobby interest thing. I used to be really keen on the web development side of it, but I eventually lost interest. It's funny how enjoyable something can be when you want to do it, but becomes a chore when other people start pushing you to do it for them and underestimate how much effort goes into it.


----------



## alwang17

Yay finally on the second page! I see two folding editors, two mods, and one managing editor. I'M ON TO YOU PEOPLE


----------



## [Adz]

I just got a boost of around 3000 by going through my RSS feeds


----------



## Tator Tot

I could get boosted more if I hadn't discovered Skype.
I just end up talking to people instead of typing lol


----------



## [Adz]

Skype increased my communications, but not decreased my typing. I haven't used IM much properly since I left school.


----------



## Tator Tot

We usually only use the IM Service for sharing links and what not.

We normally do conference calls and have like 5 of us playing LoL together.

Ashe AD Bot Mid FTW. (Until I hit 6100 IP at least.)


----------



## [Adz]

Yeah, I use IM for link sharing, but that's just copy/paste, it doesn't contribute too much.


----------



## Tator Tot

I CTRL + V so that's two keys at least.


----------



## EpicPie

I could be in the millions by now if I didn't lose my 100k keys. I'm still q.q'ing. Deal with it.


----------



## csm725

Lost 16k today.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


The site was a from scratch content management system for my dad's company. I'm self-taught too, it took about 6 months because I was learning along the way. Ended up scrapping it about a week after it went live because my brother (who manages the company) wanted more features that I didn't have the capability to program. Ended up using Magento instead, which took another month to learn and create a theme for









But I'm the same with clan and the hobby interest thing. I used to be really keen on the web development side of it, but I eventually lost interest. It's funny how enjoyable something can be when you want to do it, but becomes a chore when other people start pushing you to do it for them and underestimate how much effort goes into it.


Yeah, that's my biggest problem is when people don't know what goes into it and come up with demands. I'm not a good graphics designer, but I always do all of that myself too because I know what I'm capable of achieving through code and can design a site that will present some new challenges, but not an impossible task. I can't code php or javascript yet, but I know quite a bit of xhtml and css. My favourite cms thus far is MODx because I found it to be the easiest to create a theme for and it isn't limited to only accepting a language like php or javascript. I can create sites in xhtml and css, but easily plug in a new theme when/if I learn more complex languages and decide to create a better site again.


----------



## csm725

I know some intermediate HTML and CSS and a fair amount of C#.


----------



## 5outh

Unrelated to current conversation: I <3 Whatpulse. I've had the client up at work where I work in animation, and I love it. :3


----------



## csm725

^Cool.
I do some pretty sick graphics work though.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Yeah, that's my biggest problem is when people don't know what goes into it and come up with demands. I'm not a good graphics designer, but I always do all of that myself too because I know what I'm capable of achieving through code and can design a site that will present some new challenges, but not an impossible task. I can't code php or javascript yet, but I know quite a bit of xhtml and css. My favourite cms thus far is MODx because I found it to be the easiest to create a theme for and it isn't limited to only accepting a language like php or javascript. I can create sites in xhtml and css, but easily plug in a new theme when/if I learn more complex languages and decide to create a better site again.


Graphics have never been my forte. I could easily do signature banners for other forums using the same formula, which somehow created a different looking image every time, but my truly good creations were pure flukes. 
I learned HTML, PHP and CSS. I couldn't get my head around Javascript, but I managed to understand it slightly when I had to modify a JQuery plugin/script for another site. I learned some VB.NET and ASP.NET at college but never followed through on them because by that point, I'd lost interest in software / web development.

Not heard of MODx before. As a general purpose CMS, Wordpress is by far my favourite. I've been using it for years, and it's really easy to code for once you get your head around it. I only used Magento because it had a massive feature set and I thought _"Okay, this is the swiss army knife of the CMS world. If my brother wants something that this doesn't have, he can code it himself"_


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Graphics have never been my forte. I could easily do signature banners for other forums using the same formula, which somehow created a different looking image every time, but my truly good creations were pure flukes. 
I learned HTML, PHP and CSS. I couldn't get my head around Javascript, but I managed to understand it slightly when I had to modify a JQuery plugin/script for another site. I learned some VB.NET and ASP.NET at college but never followed through on them because by that point, I'd lost interest in software / web development.

Not heard of MODx before. As a general purpose CMS, Wordpress is by far my favourite. I've been using it for years, and it's really easy to code for once you get your head around it. I only used Magento because it had a massive feature set and I thought _"Okay, this is the swiss army knife of the CMS world. If my brother wants something that this doesn't have, he can code it himself"_










Haha yeah I have been using photoshop for the past 6 years on and off but anything I know is just from messing around. I kinda get an idea that I want to make something and I mess around in there for hours until I give up in frustration or decide that I've got something I can use. I'm expecting to dive into PHP a little bit because a friend of mine wrote a cool thing that allows him to grab the first posts from some recent forum threads in a specific section to display as news. I think it will help the other admins in the clan to be able to control content without even having to login to the CMS.

I've used Joomla in the past, but because I have 0 skill in php I was stuck just using existing themes and I wasn't happy with that. Modx I'd say is kinda like the Linux of CMS, and the Firefox of browsers. It's not the easiest thing to figure out, but once you do it opens up so much power to the user that you can do what you want. Its been a while since I used it last and they have gone from version 1.0.4 to version 2.1.1 in that time so I spent the whole day trying to wrap my head around something that should have taken me an hour tops. All the functions and snippets that I remembered from before had been changed so they no longer did what I thought and was just getting random codes coming through the page and empty menus and content boxes. I finally figured out the new syntax and got moving. The theme is now fully adapted so I'll be setting up the forums and fleshing it out with some basic content before trying to get that news post grabber working on the front page. If you are interested in seeing it I can PM you a link.


----------



## [Adz]

That's pretty much exactly what I do in photoshop. Fiddle around until something works or I rage-quit because it doesn't









PHP is one of the easiest languages I've ever learned. Sure, when you get to the advanced stuff and you look at code that's been developed by professionals, reading it is a mindwarp because they've used so much shorthand, but once you wrap your head around the shortform, it's really simple and straightforward. The only thing I ever had a problem when it came to PHP is that every time I wanted to do something, I'd have to check the manual first to see if there's already a function that does it... but 99% of the time, there was, so it paid off.

I spent a day or two messing around with Joomla, but my heart wasn't really in it. I wanted to use Wordpress by choice and Joomla was proving a little difficult to set up on my server properly, which gave me the perfect excuse to dismiss it


----------



## Tator Tot

I would never suggest dismissing Joomla as it's an excellent CMS.

I used to help manage a gaming community with the Joomla CMS. We were pushing out multiple game reviews, some hardware reviews (of gaming perif's), as well as assorted blogs, twitter, Facebook, & RSS updates. As well as Game Server management from the website.

Joomla has easily one of the most robust and flexible systems of any of the free CMS options out there. 
Admittedly, we did use the Wordpress content generator for the blog structure (as most were familiar with it, and it's easy to use.)

SMF Forums were our board system.

The only thing that blew is we put in about 2 years of work to get Joomla and everything running in this beautiful system to just end up dissolving 2 years ago (after 3 years of use.)

I still have all the content backed up on a 500GB HDD somewhere.


----------



## De-Zant

I wonder how many keys I've "lost" for not installing WP on this netbook

That number is very likely to be around 150k to 250k


----------



## Tator Tot

I lost about 70K when I re-installed Windows on my laptop cause I forgot to install WP early on. (So roughly a day and a half of keys lost.)


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I wonder how many keys I've "lost" for not installing WP on this netbook

That number is very likely to be around 150k to 250k


install it then? its not like its resource intensive and going to hurt netbook performance.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


install it then? its not like its resource intensive and going to hurt netbook performance.


I've not bothered.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I've not bothered.










will you please take the five minutes to do so for the OCN team?
zodac will give you a cookie


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


will you please take the five minutes to do so for the OCN team?
zodac will give you a cookie










I'll get on my own PC soon enough, don't want to install things on other peoples computers.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I'll get on my own PC soon enough, don't want to install things on other peoples computers.


work netbook? thats different


----------



## EpicPie

Lost about 50k-ish or so keys all morning long. Every time I tried to pulse I would get an invalid token error.


----------



## De-Zant

Back at home rig. Produced 40k keys already.


----------



## lastmemory

Invalid tokens keeps happening to me sometimes


----------



## herkalurk

Well, I've joined the party.....push OCN to the top!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csm725




----------



## zodac

Bah, typing's been lower than normal the last few days; only 30k a day. :/


----------



## EpicPie

I'm still disappoint I lost roughly 50k+ keys. So far this stupid invalid token glitch has made me lose 150k+ keys. lol


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I'm still disappoint I lost roughly 50k+ keys. So far this stupid invalid token glitch has made me lose 150k+ keys. lol


I've had the same problem, but I've only lost ~30K


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

YEESSS!!! Finally broke the 11 million mark. Seems like the last 200k took forever.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14097354*
> YEESSS!!! Finally broke the 11 million mark. *Seems like the last 200k took forever.*


ORLY?
A little too quick if you ask me


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

there's still more than a million separating us. You've got a healthy lead.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14098435*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there's still more than a million separating us. You've got a healthy lead.


And you pulse around 50k per day, sometimes 100k (I've been watching carefully







)
Unless I seriously pick up speed, you'll pass me within a month.


----------



## mbudden

Looks like I have gone down on the list.
Since their Linux client is very buggy, I don't use it.


----------



## [Adz]

What? I've been using the linux client for months (Kubuntu 10.10 and 11.04) and not had a single problem with it. I'd argue that it's more stable than the Windows client.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


What? I've been using the linux client for months (Kubuntu 10.10 and 11.04) and not had a single problem with it. I'd argue that it's more stable than the Windows client.


I use LXDE, which isn't like the normal DE's.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I use LXDE, which isn't like the normal DE's.


Fair enough. I've not used LXDE (this is the first time I've heard of it), so I wouldn't know.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Fair enough. I've not used LXDE (this is the first time I've heard of it), so I wouldn't know.


http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1705


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1705











What is the bug with, just out of interest? Anything related to: http://forums.whatpulse.org/showthread.php?t=5814


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


What is the bug with, just out of interest? Anything related to: http://forums.whatpulse.org/showthread.php?t=5814


Nothing like that.
It's hard to explain.

But it might have been the way I set it up.
I'm testing right now on another computer.
I think I have it... But we shall see.


----------



## Razultull

rank 65000 now!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I've been tired of the invalid token errors, so I decided to pulse once every 1,000 keys. Needless to say, that little pop up bubble (oh look, there's one now) comes up probably once every 15 minutes.


----------



## csm725

Then disable it in Preferences.


----------



## mbudden

Yeah, me and ice were talking and he said that out of no where he was getting errors.
I have mine pulsing every hour just because of this issue.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I found simply logging out and logging back in fixed my errors, haven't had any problems in over a week (knock on wood). only problem is you lose any unpulsed keys and clicks


----------



## EpicPie

Woot, im in the millions now. ^_^


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Gratz! Now progress will seem to slow down and then before you know it you are breaking 5 mil.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm keeping my laptop offline, in the sense that I'm not going to pulse. It's going to be my secret weapon. I'll amass several million keys on here (it's linux, so I'm not too worried about stability) and then when someone gets close to catching up, I'll pulse be like "mwahahaha, didn't see that coming!"


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

So uh, when do we get postbits and million key badged and stuff like that?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


So uh, when do we get postbits and million key badged and stuff like that?


Postbits should only be at 5 million or more.

Badges at 20mil.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Postbits should only be at 5 million or more.

Badges at 20mil.


Lol, that would be awesome.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I think postbits at 1 million badges every 5 would be good


----------



## De-Zant

Postbit at 1 mil would be reasonable. Takes some effort to get there.

But badges at 5mil is too easy.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I'm keeping my laptop offline, in the sense that I'm not going to pulse. It's going to be my secret weapon. I'll amass several million keys on here (it's linux, so I'm not too worried about stability) and then when someone gets close to catching up, I'll pulse be like "mwahahaha, didn't see that coming!"










Hmmm, sneaky.







I likey.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Postbit at 1 mil would be reasonable. Takes some effort to get there.

But badges at 5mil is too easy.


A posbit at 1mil, to show you're a committed member of the team.
A badge at 10mil, to show you're an awesome member of the team.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A posbit at 1mil, to show you're a committed member of the team.
A badge at 10mil, to show you're an awesome member of the team.










The badge could update at

10
30
50
70
100

million, and follow the same cycle over again with 100s of million instead of 10s. Or simply every 10 million

EDIT: Possibility of this when the team begins to grow more?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A posbit at 1mil, to show you're a committed member of the team.
A badge at 10mil, to show you're an awesome member of the team.










I like this

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The badge could update at

10
30
50
70
100

million, and follow the same cycle over again with 100s of million instead of 10s. Or simply every 10 million

EDIT: Possibility of this when the team begins to grow more?


I think every 10 million until 100 million and every 100 past that.

I think we should do it now, having the badges and postbits will only make the team grow faster


----------



## De-Zant

So, who should we go to with this idea?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


So, who should we go to with this idea?


admin or chipp I do believe

but the suggestions threads would probably be good too

or we could all mass PM Tator Tot and make him take it up the chain....


----------



## [Adz]

Tator Tot will see the idea here when he checks the thread, but I think we should run the idea in the suggestions forum and then all us chip in with a post of approval.


----------



## De-Zant

Who wants to make the thread?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Who wants to make the thread?


Im on it

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...l#post14123522


----------



## De-Zant

Before posting the thread, please post what you are going to post here first, so we can make it a little better before posting.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Before posting the thread, please post what you are going to post here first, so we can make it a little better before posting.


eek, I already posted it. Let me know if you think I should edit it or just post in that thread if you wanna add to it


----------



## De-Zant

Not a huge deal. The idea matters, the rest is just extra politness and stuff

EDIT: Besides, it came out quite well.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Not a huge deal. The idea matters, the rest is just extra politness and stuff


I tried to be extra polite and stuff


----------



## De-Zant

See edit.

Also,

Quote:



We think this would be a great way to help increase the size of the team and get OCN up in the ranks of WhatPulsing*, and also just have a little fun while we're at it*


Would it be better that way?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


See edit.

Also,

Would it be better that way?


I might add a line that it will add to the competition amongst members though


----------



## zodac

I was quoted so I don't need to post there.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I was quoted so I don't need to post there.










Yes you do. Nobody minds quotes. We need posts.


----------



## UltimateGamerXFX

awww im 86th :<


----------



## Tator Tot

I saw it, and I'll make sure we mull it over


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Yes you do. Nobody minds quotes. We need posts.


We're not supposted to post in the suggestions forum unless it applies to our own section. Otherwise I would have.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're not supposted to post in the suggestions forum unless it applies to our own section. Otherwise I would have.










Oh right.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I saw it, and I'll make sure we mull it over










Thanks Tater Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're not supposted to post in the suggestions forum unless it applies to our own section. Otherwise I would have.










rules rules rules

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...l#post14123522


----------



## zodac

They suck, don't they?


----------



## JCG

Rules are made to be broken.









Also, +1 to the postbit idea.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


They suck, don't they?










yeah, they really do

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Rules are made to be broken.










definitely are

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


Also, +1 to the postbit idea.


add to the suggestion thread if you like the idea.
the last post in the thread was a hater post

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...l#post14123522


----------



## De-Zant

If counting keystrokes doesn't deserve badges and postbits, how does clicking on a [email protected] deserve them?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If counting keystrokes doesn't deserve badges and postbits, how does clicking on a [email protected] deserve them?










Or HWBot

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...l#post14123522


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I saw it, and I'll make sure we mull it over










Yay









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


We're not supposted to post in the suggestions forum unless it applies to our own section. Otherwise I would have.




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If counting keystrokes doesn't deserve badges and postbits, how does clicking on a [email protected] deserve them?










My thoughts exactly.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


add to the suggestion thread if you like the idea.
the last post in the thread was a hater post

http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...l#post14123522


Done.


----------



## flipd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If counting keystrokes doesn't deserve badges and postbits, how does clicking on a [email protected] deserve them?










Oh no you didn't!

I'm up to 1.7m keys now since I joined, all the gaming helps that a lot.


----------



## JCG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


If counting keystrokes doesn't deserve badges and postbits, how does clicking on a [email protected] deserve them?










*sits back and waits for zodac's response*


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


*sits back and waits for zodac's response*










I don't think zodac is going to even think twice about what I said.

I was commenting on the thing the one hater in the suggestion thread said. Not directed at anyone else but him


----------



## [Adz]

[email protected] could possibly warrant it because folding contributes to society, but here, having the folding postbit and badge is just e-peen. It makes the folders feel good, and works to bring more people into folding. And that's what we want to do with WhatPulse; it feels good and we want our _official_ Overclock.Net team to gain more members. 
We're representing OCN, so we might as well do it properly.


----------



## newphase

Done and done!


----------



## IEATFISH

Make sure you link back to this thread for more discussion on the topic, Suggestion threads are for giving ideas and not really for discussion about them. Adding a +1 is completely pointless.

Here is my take, as an active Whatpulser and (not as recently) Folder as well a regular member AND a moderator. I think that's enough sub-groups to have a well formed opinion... Post bits would be fun but badges would be a bit much unless we really relegate it to much higher levels. I do not think this can be compared to HWBot or Folding although I will admit I don't have too great an understanding of HWBot. Here is why:

Folding and HWBot require actual work. It is rather difficult to 'cheat' in Folding. Whatpulse, however, is much easier to fake keystrokes. As long as a program to generate them isn't doing an ungodly amount you would never know. And if there were a 'tangible' (figuratively speaking) prize, there would be more incentive to cheat the system.
When you join a new team in Folding, your points do not come over with you. This means that any badge or rank you see for Folding on OCN was accomplished while they were on the Overclock.net team. Giving badges for effort and contribution to OCN when the person may never have contributed anything for OCN is pointless.
We have 166 members total. Out of the hundreds of thousands of members we have, 166 have joined. Imagine if this doesn't stay popular in a year after people have wiped their hard drives and/or stopped using their PCs so much. We'll have 10 badges on OCN and that is it. It will be pretty sad. I'd say when we get over 500 members, THEN we can think about having some recognition.
Folding (and to a lesser extent HWBot) accomplishes something. Advertising and giving recognition for an actual cause or effort seems reasonable and warranted, especially when the folders are paying for power, sacrificing performance, etc. Whatpulse is not comparable.
Anyway, there are a few reasons I thought up right now about why I can't really stand behind this. I know there are more because we've talked about this before but I can't seem to remember what they all were. I really like Whatpulse and will continue to recruit and have it installed on my computers but due to the nature of the program, I don't think is a good idea.


----------



## csm725

I suppose that is logical, however, this is my logic:
Postbits that when clicked display information like Total Keys/Clicks and Keys per Day are doable (easy to fetch these numbers) but badges are a bit of a stretch. However I think a postbit with a 16x16 icon stolen from WhatPulse's website: http://whatpulse.org/favicon.ico
...would be a good idea. Badges, I wholeheartedly disagree with.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Make sure you link back to this thread for more discussion on the topic, Suggestion threads are for giving ideas and not really for discussion about them. Adding a +1 is completely pointless.

Here is my take, as an active Whatpulser and (not as recently) Folder as well a regular member AND a moderator. I think that's enough sub-groups to have a well formed opinion... Post bits would be fun but badges would be a bit much unless we really relegate it to much higher levels. I do not think this can be compared to HWBot or Folding although I will admit I don't have too great an understanding of HWBot. Here is why:

Folding requires actual work. It is rather difficult to 'cheat' in Folding. Whatpulse, however, is much easier to fake keystrokes. As long as a program to generate them isn't doing an ungodly amount you would never know. And if there were a 'tangible' (figuratively speaking) prize, there would be more incentive to cheat the system.
When you join a new team in Folding, your points do not come over with you. This means that any badge or rank you see for Folding on OCN was accomplished while they were on the Overclock.net team. Giving badges for effort and contribution to OCN when the person may never have contributed anything for OCN is pointless.
We have 166 members total. Out of the hundreds of thousands of members we have, 166 have joined. Imagine if this doesn't stay popular in a year after people have wiped their hard drives and/or stopped using their PCs so much. We'll have 10 badges on OCN and that is it. It will be pretty sad. I'd say when we get over 500 members, THEN we can think about having some recognition.
Folding (and to a lesser extent HWBot) accomplishes something. Advertising and giving recognition for an actual cause or effort seems reasonable and warranted, especially when the folders are paying for power, sacrificing performance, etc. Whatpulse is not comparable.
Anyway, there are a few reasons I thought up right now about why I can't really stand behind this. I know there are more because we've talked about this before but I can't seem to remember what they all were. I really like Whatpulse and will continue to recruit and have it installed on my computers but due to the nature of the program, I don't think is a good idea.


I see your point with team changes, but I personally think postbits would help grow the team and as far as not doing anything productive, neither is HWBot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I suppose that is logical, however, this is my logic:
Postbits that when clicked display information like Total Keys/Clicks and Keys per Day are doable (easy to fetch these numbers) but badges are a bit of a stretch. However I think a postbit with a 16x16 icon stolen from WhatPulse's website: http://whatpulse.org/favicon.ico
...would be a good idea. Badges, I wholeheartedly disagree with.


This, although I am for badges.


----------



## csm725

I think maybe a badge for 10mil 50mil 100mil 200mil 300mil etc... makes sense. No more than that. 
The postbit is a good idea. I say we need to introduce this once we are in the Top 100.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


I see your point with team changes, but I personally think postbits would help grow the team and as far as not doing anything productive, neither is HWBot.

This, although I am for badges.


While I agree that HWBot doesn't do anything 'productive', it also isn't a passive thing to measure. A member of HWBot is actively attempting to get the highest score or fastest speed by tweaking, changing, and pushing their hardware. While some Whatpulse members may be actively attempting to type more often, it isn't a 'competition' of who can type the most. Sure, the rankings are based on that but if we were ACTUALLY competing we'd be sitting at our desk pushing as many keys as we could as fast as we could. And then Whatpulse would be stupid. Whatpulse only measures what you are already doing, not what you are capable of doing. They are not comparable.


----------



## mbudden

... so why do we need a postbit or things for WhatPulse?
Seriously guys?


----------



## csm725

Why you trowling?


----------



## mbudden

I'm not. I clearly participate in this.
But wanting a postbit for this is kind of ridiculous, even if we have hundreds of people doing it.
It seems people want a postbit for every little thing that gains traction on this site.


----------



## csm725

Omg boxxy postbit


----------



## JCG

After reading IEATFISH's post, I've had a change of interest - postbit seems like a good idea but maybe we should ditch the badges. :/


----------



## csm725

That is exactly my opinion ^.


----------



## newphase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14125779*
> I'm not. I clearly participate in this.
> But wanting a postbit for this is kind of ridiculous, even if we have hundreds of people doing it.
> It seems people want a postbit for every little thing that gains traction on this site.


I agree 100%


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

My brother is tearing up the ranks fast! He's Big Leprechaun currently at 73rd.


----------



## brodie337

Joined a while ago, ranked 86th now. Whatpulse had a moment where it thought I typed 6352.88 keys per second 

I wish.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Reached my 1,000,000 keystroke milestone yesterday I think:

http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/326518/

*IEATFISH* referred me to this, I hope youre proud


----------



## EpicPie

Grats Chobo! I reached my 1 million keystrokes milestone not to long ago as well.









Edit: I'm on the second page now. :3


----------



## [Adz]

I've started playing games on my phone... daily key count average is hemorrhaging.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14145403*
> Reached my 1,000,000 keystroke milestone yesterday I think:
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/326518/
> 
> *IEATFISH* referred me to this, I hope youre proud


*sniff sniff* They grow up so fast...


----------



## Brittain

Ok, I'm set up. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## alwang17

I wonder how many keys i could garner by typing war and peace word for word.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm currently rank 46. :3


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I'm currently rank 46. :3


Not anymore.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Not anymore.










no u


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


no u


no u


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Some friendly competition, I love it!


----------



## IEATFISH

I'm still sitting at 25 but I know I have some hefty competition. My only comfort is knowing that there are people who don't pulse anymore that I can pass to stay up.


----------



## tryagainplss

Is it any posibility that _Pulsers_ will get their own postbit?

Has anyone suggested it?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;14178028*
> Is it any posibility that _Pulsers_ will get their own postbit?
> 
> Has anyone suggested it?


I posted a thread about it in the suggestions subforum. +1 it if your serious


----------



## mbudden

No. No. No.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;14177992*
> I'm still sitting at 25 but I know I have some hefty competition. My only comfort is knowing that there are people who don't pulse anymore that I can pass to stay up.


I'm coming for you Fish.


----------



## De-Zant

Yes! I'm 20th. I'm finally 20th. o.o

*drops dead*


----------



## newphase

109943rd

140th in team lol


----------



## JCG

80th. I just keep getting pushed down ..


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JCG*


80th. I just keep getting pushed down ..










TypeRacer 24/7!


----------



## JCG

Hmm. I'll probably give that a try. All I do now is play a couple of FPS and driving games.


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;14204086*
> TypeRacer 24/7!


ahaha.

Or play wow and spam your macros


----------



## EpicPie

I'm currently in 43'rd place.


----------



## alwang17

If I keep chatting at this rate and writing my papers in a very extravagant and unnecessary fashion I'll be on the first page in no time (hopefully)


----------



## De-Zant

Just post a lot on a bunch of forums. It's what I do, and it gets me quite a bit of keypresses.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Just post a lot on a bunch of forums. It's what I do, and it gets me quite a bit of keypresses.


this and steam chat gets me ~15k KPD


----------



## De-Zant

Apparently, during all of this, I've only had 24k KPD 

Meh, whatever works.


----------



## [Adz]

My kpd varies so much I haven't got a clue what it is. It'd probably be easier to reliably calculate a key per month average than a a daily average


----------



## De-Zant

I just took all my keypresses divided by the days I've been active.


----------



## [Adz]

In that case, my average key presses per day is 10,795.61


----------



## csm725

20,232.5 kpd


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


20,232.5 kpd










I could have that many KPD if i trolled every thread on the forum and steam chat too


----------



## csm725




----------



## [Adz]

Even though my KPD is 10k ish, I've started blogging again now, so over the last two days, I've created about 50k.


----------



## JCG

What blogging platform do you use? A link to said blog, if you don't mind? I used to have one on Blogspot.com ages ago but lost interest after a while. Started another one last year using Wordpress and that didn't last very long either.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;14215532*
> What blogging platform do you use? A link to said blog, if you don't mind? I used to have one on Blogspot.com ages ago but lost interest after a while. Started another one last year using Wordpress and that didn't last very long either.


I use WordPress, it's by far my favourite. I used to use Blogger/Blogspot and Xanga, but I switched to WordPress about 3-4 years ago and never looked back.
I keep my blog secret/anonymous though, because it contains personal stuff that I'd rather keep secret.


----------



## JCG

Ah right. No worries.







I like Wordpress too - great themes and plugins, and a very easy to use control panel. And I like the idea of blogging too, but I'm just too lazy to do the typing up. Plus, I don't have any creative genes at all to put together an interesting blog. Zilch.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG;14217234*
> Ah right. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Wordpress too - great themes and plugins, and a very easy to use control panel. And I like the idea of blogging too, but I'm just too lazy to do the typing up. Plus, I don't have any creative genes at all to put together an interesting blog. Zilch.


Back when I was really into web-development, WP was by far the easiest to work with. I created an entire theme for it from scratch.

As for typing, think of the keys







. My typing is far from accurate, so I'm making mistakes all the time. In fact, typing "time" at the end of that sentence was first written as "typ" before I backspaced and corrected. A 1,000 word post easily nets me 10k key presses









I use it as a vent, or just for the memories. It's amazing how much detail you forget over the years. But as soon as something reminds you, you remember it crystal clear detail.
I sometimes read over things I wrote years ago that I'd long forgotten, and then all of a sudden it all comes back.
It depends on what you're blogging for. If it's to create an identity on the internet and to be known, then yeah, you need to post interesting things. But if you're just using it like I am, the number of readers is irrelevant. In fact, I'm kinda paranoid so I feel safer with fewer viewers


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I key count hasn't been that high the past couple of days. Not sure what it is, just haven't been pressing that many keys I guess.


----------



## alwang17

Sure has been quiet around here lately too. Seems everyone's got things to do this summer.


----------



## [Adz]

I've been waiting for someone to reply, I didn't want to double post








I have several hundred thousand keys stashed up between two machines and I'm holding on to them for safety at the moment.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

What if your token corrupts just as you want to pulse and then you lose everything you have been saving up???


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


What if your token corrupts just as you want to pulse and then you lose everything you have been saving up???










I should be making backups, I know








But if I round off my numbers, my Windows machine has 2y while my Linux machine has y. So I still have y keypresses that are safe if something goes wrong.

Though fortunately, I've only had issues when my system has crashed and ruined the file. It's generally stable otherwise.
inb4 BSOD now.


----------



## csm725

Was offline for 24 hours... keeping up constant 19K KPD however.


----------



## Eagle1337

stupid issue... lost me 3 days of keys.


----------



## JohnDProb

this keeps happening to me :| ;-;










fixed it :| logged in logged out, lost 100k keys fuuuu


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;14258682*
> this keeps happening to me :| ;-;


Something occured to me, try resetting your token and if not relog in.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;14258682*
> this keeps happening to me :| ;-;
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CwxVR.jpg
> 
> fixed it :| logged in logged out, lost 100k keys fuuuu


Yep. It means your whatpulse.wpw file is corrupted. Did you have a crash or BSoD recently? Or an unexpected shut down?


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14258756*
> Yep. It means your whatpulse.wpw file is corrupted. Did you have a crash or BSoD recently? Or an unexpected shut down?


my 280 kicked the bucket on friday.... it didn't go out quietly


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;14258968*
> my 280 kicked the bucket on friday.... it didn't go out quietly


That'll do it


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnDProb;14258968*
> my 280 kicked the bucket on friday.... it didn't go out quietly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14259088*
> That'll do it


Yep. That'll be why.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;14258631*
> stupid issue... lost me 3 days of keys.


This is why I have it pulse every hour. So things like that don't happen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14258756*
> Yep. It means your whatpulse.wpw file is corrupted. Did you have a crash or BSoD recently? Or an unexpected shut down?


It doesn't matter if you have a crash or a BSoD. I've had this happen when neither of those happen. Buggy client is buggy.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


This is why I have it pulse every hour. So things like that don't happen.

It doesn't matter if you have a crash or a BSoD. I've had this happen when neither of those happen. Buggy client is buggy.


I've never had a problem with it except after crashes and BSoDs.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I used to get errors all the time, but over the past couple of months I haven't been having any issues.


----------



## De-Zant

I've never really had any errors, aside from the one I posted in this thread. Some of you remember that.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I've never really had any errors, aside from the one I posted in this thread. Some of you remember that.


Best/Oddest issue ever









Also, I got your PM from a few weeks ago, and once I can update you man; I will


----------



## De-Zant

Well it did cost me quite a bit of keys at that time.

There's no hurry anywhere on my side. Take your time.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Well it did cost me quite a bit of keys at that time.

There's no hurry anywhere on my side. Take your time.










Well it's more of... I'm waiting on a few things to _change_ before I make any official word on it.


----------



## De-Zant

Need 18k to get into 19th place. c:


----------



## Tator Tot

I know I'm like perpetually on page 2 Q.Q

Though, I may shoot up a few more ranks soon enough


----------



## De-Zant

What's keeping you there? I thought you were a 70k per day monster when you had the chance.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What's keeping you there? I thought you were a 70k per day monster when you had the chance.


Work = no laptop but phone typing. 
So I'm "loosing" keys by not being able to log them.









I used to be using my laptop every day at work and thus rackin up more keys than I am now.

EDIT: Zodac & I fight for the 26th spot too.


----------



## De-Zant

Typing on a phone for work? Isn't that quite cumbersome?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Typing on a phone for work? Isn't that quite cumbersome?


Well I do things for OCN (and OCN) via my phone while at work. My work is almost completely unrelated to computers (besides taking stock totals.)


----------



## alwang17

epicpie, I'm on to you!


----------



## csm725

Tator, Z's away for a week, now's your chance to run away!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14267567*
> Tator, Z's away for a week, now's your chance to run away!


I know, but it's far less fun when Z's away. That means I don't get nearly the same amount of joy knowing I out typed Z.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14265880*
> epicpie, I'm on to you!


----------



## De-Zant

I'm 19th now. It'll be a long journey to 18th because I'm at 3.9 million and he's at 4.9 million.

Also tator. PM me about those changes. I got curious. Thanks


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

30k to 12th. Y'all are jelly


----------



## De-Zant

You don't click a lot, now do you.

You have twice my keys but almost the same amount of clicks.


----------



## [Adz]

Playing CSS does wonders for clicks, especially on gungame xD


----------



## De-Zant

^I liek gungame

Too bad clicks don't matter in the rankings.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


^I liek gungame

Too bad clicks don't matter in the rankings.


True, but key presses get a nice boost too. Gungame is my favourite type. Even though I never win, it's fun to play.


----------



## De-Zant

I don't like normal CSS but I like GG. Though, I mostly only play TF2 in the FPS section these days, and only with one of my IRL buds. The genre kinda got boring to me.


----------



## [Adz]

I've had TF2 for so long, yet only played the practice side on my laptop. I never got into it. I bought so many games over the last year, but not had a rig to play them on. So now I've got to go through all these games. What do I do? Play CSS all day


----------



## EpicPie

I'm still kicking it in 42nd place.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I'm still kicking it in 42nd place.










Well, it's Friday, so you're going to have to pick a seat to kick it in soon.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


You don't click a lot, now do you.

You have twice my keys but almost the same amount of clicks.


Yep. I'm usually using my keyboard to navigate through everything. Not sure when I got into the habit of doing this, but hey, it works out fine.


----------



## csm725

I don't use mouseclicks other than TF2


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Didn't have anything to do and just felt lazy so it ended up being a lazy friday for me. Finally got out of bed at 10:30 and then spent the whole day watching youtube and dvds...so my keystrokes didn't go up. You know you are feeling lazy when you don't even feel like gaming.


----------



## runeazn

i get a error everytime i try to pulse?
it no understandable language, like you get if you open a word doc in notepad..


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *runeazn*


i get a error everytime i try to pulse?
it no understandable language, like you get if you open a word doc in notepad..


Like this: http://www.overclock.net/14258682-post1093.html ?

If so, you'll have to log out and log back in. How many keys did you lose?


----------



## [Adz]

Double post for great justice.


----------



## De-Zant

lol. I think I'm slightly above 4mil now.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14327080*
> Double post for great justice.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Double post for great justice.











Haha! That is so epic man!!!







Congratz


----------



## [Adz]

Thanks. I almost missed it. Another 21k keys on my large pulse from my desktop, and I would have gone past it. But fortunately, I didn't. I saw it say 12,324,250 and thought "...hang on, I can do something here", and set my desktop to auto-pulse when it reached 21,428.

Now, my next pulse is going to be when you (teh_HydDr0iD ... god, that's difficult to type







) get too close for comfort


----------



## De-Zant

14th place should be relatively easy to reach. c:


----------



## csm725

38th `
edit - 22K KPD!!!


----------



## zodac

I'm back, and ready to re-take the 2 places I lost.


----------



## De-Zant

I'm here and ready to take the next 5 places with the next 1.1 million keys. or so


----------



## [Adz]

I'm almost in position to take 6th


----------



## De-Zant

How long've you been at it?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


How long've you been at it?


At what? 
Whatpulse: 40 months
Taking back 6th: Since Whatpulse got popular here and people joined in and knocked me off from 3rd place


----------



## Tator Tot

Z say she's gonna take back his place, but I really doubt it can do the job.


----------



## zodac

Nice use of pronouns.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Z say* she's *gonna take back *his* place, but I really doubt it can do the job.


----------



## zodac

You forgot the "it" at the end.


----------



## Tator Tot

Most posts relating to Z, from me, are rather conflicting. I'm sorry for the confusion. She's just a bit of a troll at times and I don't want to ruin his adventures into the world of the internets. It can be a pain at times, but I deal with it as anyone else would deal with a normal person of such nature.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


You forgot the "it" at the end.










I noticed the "it" but forgot to put it in bold









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Most posts relating to Z, from me, are rather conflicting. I'm sorry for the confusion. She's just a bit of a troll at times and I don't want to ruin his adventures into the world of the internets. It can be a pain at times, but *I deal with it as anyone else would deal with a normal person of such nature.*


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14338003*
> Thanks. I almost missed it. Another 21k keys on my large pulse from my desktop, and I would have gone past it. But fortunately, I didn't. I saw it say 12,324,250 and thought "...hang on, I can do something here", and set my desktop to auto-pulse when it reached 21,428.
> 
> Now, my next pulse is going to be when you (teh_HydDr0iD ... god, that's difficult to type
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) get too close for comfort


Haha, tell me about it. It took a while to be able to touch type the login. I've since dropped all the fancy stuff and just started using "Hydroid" when signing up on stuff.







I'm going for a 2nd interview for a new job later this week, if I get it I dread what is going to happen to my keystroke counter.







I don't think I'll be able to install WhatPulse on a work machine. But there is actually potential for me to be able to work from home after a while so I may do that occasionally.


----------



## [Adz]

I think WhatPulse has a portable switch now that allows you to install to a USB stick.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14347538*
> I think WhatPulse has a portable switch now that allows you to install to a USB stick.


I'll have to look into that. But I was thinking more in the whole overlaying concept of company security I don't know how strict they are going to be about foreign software on the computers. (I know whatpulse is safe, but just for consistency in company policy with what they do or don't allow employees to do is what I'm unsure about.)


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



- Portable mode
There is now a portable mode setting available in the preferences window. Enabling this will allow WhatPulse to run from a USB disk or other portable media. This makes it easy to take WhatPulse with you.


It's on the homepage.

But I see what you mean about company policy. No harm in asking though.


----------



## De-Zant

Does that portable thing work on anything but windows?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14351056*
> Does that portable thing work on anything but windows?


I'm going to say no, on the grounds that:
A) It's under the Version 1.7 for Windows announcement
B) On Linux, it runs as a daemon and hooks into the kernel to prevent cheating. Also, there's no portable mode option in the settings panel for it.


----------



## Tator Tot

Portable App's are almost always for Windows. Which is fine with me since they're not really designed to be used on Linux machine's as you don't go to a web-cafe or school/library and hop on a machine running linux


----------



## mbudden

The Linux version doesn't allow tracking of the mouse.
Just the keys. Or well, at least in my experience.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


The Linux version doesn't allow tracking of the mouse.
Just the keys. Or well, at least in my experience.


Tracks fine for me. It tracks Keys, Clicks, Cursor and Mouse, but one of those two (Cursor if I recall correctly) is only counted locally, since it depends purely on DPI.


----------



## Kieran

I would love to join in with this, just need to find out how to install the linux client on my netbook running ubuntu 11.04.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


I would love to join in with this, just need to find out how to install the linux client on my netbook running ubuntu 11.04.


http://forums.whatpulse.org/showthread.php?t=5636


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kieran*


I would love to join in with this, just need to find out how to install the linux client on my netbook running ubuntu 11.04.


If you're running unity then you're pretty much screwed in terms of controlling it manually. You're going to have to set it to auto pulse every x keys or x clicks or x distance.









If you want the icon to appear in the unity tray / panel then use this command:

Quote:



sudo su
gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
exit


 iThink!









Bewarned that when switching desktops it acts funny and there is no exception (that I know of) to add in ccsm.


----------



## Kieran

I had to disable unity due to it slowing my system down. I think i'm using GNOME at the moment.


----------



## Kieran

Thanks for the help guys, finally got it installed after a few terminal commands.


----------



## IEATFISH

Just hit 3 million keys.


----------



## csm725

Grats. I'm at two mil.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

100k keys from 12mil here. I bet these last 100k keys are going to fell like they take forever though.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14386149*
> 100k keys from 12mil here. I bet these last 100k keys are going to fell like they take forever though.


I'm hoping it takes you a few weeks


----------



## Tator Tot

Someone should tell me how many keys I have?

Also, I've not been pulsing for days D=

Just realized I got an error and the program closed.


----------



## De-Zant

You have 2,856,123 keys.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14386223*
> You have 2,856,123 keys.












I probably lost 200k keys in my downtime









Honestly though, Whatpulse has made me lazy with autopulsing. I never check to see if it's open


----------



## De-Zant

I have it on autolaunch on startup and autopulse every 5000 keys. Seems best that way.

Who was the guy with 89 mil keys and the top spot? Is it just some random semi-regular OCNer who decided to join with his account for some time? I didn't quite catch his OCN username.


----------



## [Adz]

He's never posted in here. No idea who it is.


----------



## De-Zant

Team is going down in rank when he leaves, if he leaves.

This is, assuming that he as an experienced whatpulser yet a guy who has never posted here or who I have never seen, would most likely not stick with us forever.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've got no idea.

Let's just hope he never leave


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14386342*
> Team is going down in rank when he leaves, if he leaves.
> 
> This is, assuming that he as an experienced whatpulser yet a guy who has never posted here or who I have never seen, would most likely not stick with us forever.


He's got more keys than everyone between him and me put together.


----------



## De-Zant

Sure. x)

His name is FireBot, never seen anyone named that on OCN.

He has 89 mil keys yet 32mil clicks. This tells he must be an extremely long time whatpulser since that is quite a bit of clicks, which are quite a bit harder to get than actual keypresses, and vary less between people. And he most likely is not cheating, seeing that his mouse miles are quite high too. The top 25 list on whatpulse is mostly cheaters, which you can tell from most having less than 1 mile on mouse movement.

EDIT: Also, we're 120th? I thought we were still like 200th


----------



## [Adz]

He's been registered since 04, his key count is completely plausible, especially looking at his website which puts him as a web developer. Coding does miracles for key presses


----------



## EpicPie

I'm gracefully sitting at 41st place. lol


----------



## De-Zant

The top user in the top team is a cheater. Sigh. Whatpulse needs to get things under control.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


The top user in the top team is a cheater. Sigh. Whatpulse needs to get things under control.


You mean [db]Deluxy?
Miles seem very low, but it's plausible if he's using something like a trackerball mouse (I think)
The only thing that strikes me as really odd is the size and frequency of some of his pulses, but if he's got multiple computers that he's since removed from his account, that would make sense.


----------



## De-Zant

^yes, but I thought whatpulse measured the mouse movement no matter what kind of mouse you have. Even if you had a touch screen or something.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


^yes, but I thought whatpulse measured the mouse movement no matter what kind of mouse you have. Even if you had a touch screen or something.


I just checked. From the Linux dev's page [here], the on screen cursor is pulsed, and the physical mouse distance isn't. 
In theory, that means any mouse, including trackerball and touchscreens would be counted. But there is an option of not counting mouse mileage in the preferences, which could contribute to it.

To be honest, the only one that seems really dodgy and out of place to me is pulse 5. He pulsed 22 million keys in 2 months with an AvKPS of over 3. But the previous 2 month period only had 1k keys, and the 2 month period before that had 5 million. But again, multiple systems could account for that, since averages are calculated on-site, rather than on the local profile, and we can't tell since he's only ever pulsed from Windows machines.


----------



## csm725

WP is prone to cheating.


----------



## De-Zant

Maybe that counts for it, adz.

but yeah. Competition in whatpulse is useless on a team basis ATM because of cheaters. In team competition can happen though.


----------



## csm725

Yup. Sadly. I do recall Tator saying he was talking with the devs about this and better stats monitoring.


----------



## [Adz]

Looking around the Whatpulse forum, there is a v2 in development, but no timeline afaik.


----------



## De-Zant

In terms of functionality on windows, WP is currently perfect IMO.

In terms of actual utilization, it's not. Errors and cheaters are the main issues.

Not gonna comment on linux WP, since I have no experience with that. Haven't used linux for a couple of years.


----------



## csm725

true.


----------



## De-Zant

It's odd, this is actually quite a long thread. It's already got 1200 posts, roughly.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


In terms of functionality on windows, WP is currently perfect IMO.

In terms of actual utilization, it's not. Errors and cheaters are the main issues.

Not gonna comment on linux WP, since I have no experience with that. Haven't used linux for a couple of years.


QFT. There's nothing missing from it, but it's sometimes unstable and can be compromised.
In regards to instability, I can't really comment on that, since the only time I've had issues with it is when my system has been unstable. I can't blame WhatPulse if my computer BSoDs.

That said, I don't know exactly how the backup system works. Next to the whatpulse.wpw file, there's a whatpulse.wpw.bak file, but I've only ever tried to restore it once, which failed. 
Perhaps v2 will be installed as a system service - it'll kill portable functionality (in all likelihood) but it'll be harder to cheat.

The linux one hooks into the kernel, which is apparently for additional stability and security against cheaters. I wonder if it's possible to hook into the Windows kernel similarly as a legitimate program, or is that only done by malware?


----------



## De-Zant

^I don't quite follow. How does making the thing a system service make it more secure against cheaters?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


^I don't quite follow. How does making the thing a system service make it more secure against cheaters?


No idea. I just assume that if it's a service, it'll be harder to compromise than if it's a normal application. 
There's a 50% chance I'm right.


----------



## De-Zant

Though I've never tried, and am not sure of this, shouldn't cheating be as easy as generating a gazillion key macro and usiing it? That is something that they most likely won't be able to prevent unless they create a max CPM limit and a max CPS limit or something, at a point where no real typist could achieve.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Though I've never tried, and am not sure of this, shouldn't cheating be as easy as generating a gazillion key macro and usiing it? That is something that they most likely won't be able to prevent unless they create a max CPM limit and a max CPS limit or something, at a point where no real typist could achieve.


Yes, it's actually very easy to cheat. That is one reason I think badges or post bits would be rather pointless.


----------



## Strat79

Yeah, I did a test just to see if it would work. Autoit loop function with it sending random keys while clicking the right and left mouse button while moving the cursor from top right to bottom left. After just an hour it had calculated well over 3/4 a million clicks and Keys and close to 2 miles of distance. Easily done with about 10 lines of code. Of course I didn't pulse it and reset my stats before starting again. I don't even have that many total atm over weeks of having it installed.

I hope, at least, no one on our team would stoop to this. Talk about a pointless thing to cheat at.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Though I've never tried, and am not sure of this, shouldn't cheating be as easy as generating a gazillion key macro and usiing it? That is something that they most likely won't be able to prevent unless they create a max CPM limit and a max CPS limit or something, at a point where no real typist could achieve.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Strat79*


Yeah, I did a test just to see if it would work. Autoit loop function with it sending random keys while clicking the right and left mouse button while moving the cursor from top right to bottom left. After just an hour it had calculated well over 3/4 a million clicks and Keys and close to 2 miles of distance. Easily done with about 10 lines of code. Of course I didn't pulse it and reset my stats before starting again. I don't even have that many total atm over weeks of having it installed.

I hope, at least, no one on our team would stoop to this. Talk about a pointless thing to cheat at.


I tested it with AutoHotKey (which is related to AutoIT somehow) a few years ago and it never counted any keys.

Which brings me back to asking about whether it can hook into the windows kernel like the linux version does.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

12th place.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm now in position to take 6th place if I pulse, but I'm going to hold off on that for a short while for tactical reasons


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I'm now in position to take 6th place if I pulse, but I'm going to hold off on that for a short while for tactical reasons










Use a tactical insertion in case something goes wrong.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Use a tactical insertion in case something goes wrong.


I don't know how to on the linux machine.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

WOOO 12mil. Now locking my sights on 13mil.







I'd be first now if I had stayed in the last team I was in. But it was too boring and dormant...far more fun to come onto this team


----------



## Substate

Just joined, feeding my stats addiction







.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Just joined as well. I'm going to have fun with this.


----------



## IEATFISH

Welcome! It's rather addicting, that's for sure.


----------



## De-Zant

Now that I'm at 4mil, it all seems to go so slowly. :c

I need to type more. Guess a couple of forums and multiple chats with friends and gaming isn't enough, huh.


----------



## [Adz]

I've just started a 1 month job today, developing a website. Should do wonders for my key presses.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I'm jealous. ^_^ I'll need to IM with twice as many friends now to catch up.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Just joined up


----------



## flipd

Playing all of those fight games and managing my 3 websites really help with the keystroke count. I can rack up to 25k keys in 15-20 minutes just because I spam too much. And +1 for the addiction factor. It's like folding: once you start, you can't stop.


----------



## De-Zant

480k keys till 18th place. Gonna work up soon or new experienced members joining our team might knock me off page #1.


----------



## flipd

At this time it doesn't seem that hard to move up, there are lots of people on the first two pages who don't pulse anymore.


----------



## De-Zant

Yes. It's slow. And that's part of what makes it difficult. New members join on a semi regular basis, and some of them have high key counts and make it straight to top 5 on the team. And thus all the others get bumped down.

After I hit 18th, it should be a smooth climb to 14th where I gain a new place every few days or so.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


At this time it doesn't seem that hard to move up, there are lots of people on the first two pages who don't pulse anymore.


Plenty of them still pulse. Which makes it hard enough to get up and going into page 1.

If I increase my keycount by 3000/day, then I should hit page 1 soon enough.


----------



## runeazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Like this: http://www.overclock.net/14258682-post1093.html ?

If so, you'll have to log out and log back in. How many keys did you lose?


200k en 120k clicks en 9 miles nooooooooohhhh


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flipd*


Playing all of those fight games and managing my 3 websites really help with the keystroke count.* I can rack up to 25k keys in 15-20 minutes* just because I spam too much. And +1 for the addiction factor. It's like folding: once you start, you can't stop.


25k keys in 20 minutes? That's a rate of 20.83 keys per second, assuming you don't stop for a single second.


----------



## runeazn

arghh i hate that error


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


25k keys in 20 minutes? That's a rate of 20.83 keys per second, assuming you don't stop for a single second.












I bought Street Fighter 4 when it was on sale on steam and got 8k in 30 minutes...and I still wasn't really co-ordinating attacks well enough. Its like SC2...hard to get into, but a good game if you make it past that initial bump.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Man this is addicting.







Lol


----------



## JohnDProb

DONT FORGET to set it to auto pulse, keeps the errors from really messing your stats up, im every 12 hours


----------



## De-Zant

I pulse every 5000 keys automatically.


----------



## Tator Tot

I have it setup for every hour to pulse. It's simple and works well, more so since I type 7000 keys an hour, or 20 keys. Just depending on what's going on.

(IE: Youtube/Hulu all day, or gaming/OCN.)


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I have it setup for every hour to pulse. It's simple and works well, more so since I type 7000 keys an hour, *or 20 keys*. Just depending on what's going on.

(IE: Youtube/Hulu all day, or gaming/OCN.)


Erm. What? (bolded)


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Erm. What? (bolded)


If I'm on Hulu I mostly use the mouse for navigation. So I only have like 20 key presses from when I sometimes use the media keys.


----------



## De-Zant

Oh oki.


----------



## Nethermir

i have nothing better to do so i joined the OCN group lol.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nethermir;14456056*
> i have nothing better to do so i joined the OCN group lol.


Welcome aboard man


----------



## De-Zant

Welcome.


----------



## csm725

Yesterday I had a great typing day. 80K over the last 48hours.


----------



## [Adz]




----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Bahaha Bruce Almighty


----------



## csm725

34th in the team. Looking to have zodac and Tator Tot in my grips by mid-August. Any news on more stats for Whatpulse?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


34th in the team. Looking to have zodac and Tator Tot in my grips by mid-August. Any news on more stats for Whatpulse?


12th


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


34th in the team. Looking to have zodac and Tator Tot in my grips by mid-August. Any news on more stats for Whatpulse?


Not yet.

Also, I doubt you'll catch me. Your average is lower than mine by a good enough degree.

As long as I don't fall off the face of the earth I'll be fine.

Also, that gif is how CSM types.


----------



## csm725

My KPD is 24,524.7
Yours is 18,037.5 (Ipwn)

Tator, untrue. I use 7 fingers at 85WPM


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*










My KPD is 24,524.7
Yours is 18,037.5 (Ipwn)

Tator, untrue. I use 7 fingers at 85WPM










That's not consider the two months I didn't pulse.









Besides, I doubt you'll catch me in time. As I am going to be typing a lot more now that I don't have to make so many stupid phone calls.

EDIT: I'm averaging 0.22KPS, you're averaging 0.28KPS


----------



## [Adz]

Over the next few weeks, I'll be entering product data for nearly 10,000 products.


----------



## csm725

July 29 2013
20.16M keys
csm725 overtakes markie


----------



## Regel

Just signed up, let's do this thing!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


34th in the team. Looking to have zodac and Tator Tot in my grips by mid-August. Any news on more stats for Whatpulse?


Lol.

As long as I don't go away again, you're not catching me.


----------



## csm725

Silly Z. If you would have accepted my friend request on Facebook I would be nicer to you.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Silly Z. If you would have accepted my friend request on Facebook I would be nicer to you.


And there, ladies and gentlemen, we have an example of a scorned male. 
"You rejected me, now I'll be cruel to you to get over my insecurities".


----------



## zodac

And the typical response it gets:


----------



## csm725




----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14464268*
> Besides, I doubt you'll catch me in time. As I am going to be typing a lot more now that I don't have to make so many stupid phone calls.


Feels good not having to worry about catching up to you


----------



## zodac

I hope some of that typing was for what I asked for.


----------



## Tator Tot

LOOL.

You're 7 Million keys are like a cake walk. I just need motivation to write. Then you'll be bonned


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14466629*
> LOOL.
> 
> You're 7 Million keys are like a cake walk. I just need motivation to write. Then you'll be bonned


I am so glad you mistyped that last word, because oh man that'd be slightly awkward









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14466621*
> I hope some of that typing was for what I asked for.


Believe it or not, it is







But unfortunately MCATs + GREs are a higher priority right now.

On a side note, biochem and orgo can go die in a fire.


----------



## [Adz]

Posted via Overclock.net Mobile RC3


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;14466660*
> I am so glad you mistyped that last word, because oh man that'd be slightly awkward


Would it be more awkward if I asked to borrow your camera?


----------



## csm725

If you keep your pants on then it's not awkward.

This sentence is applicable in multiple situations.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;14466614*
> Feels good not having to worry about catching up to you


Hey that's me


----------



## EpicPie

40th place lol


----------



## kpnamja

Joined


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpnamja;14468705*
> Joined


Welcome.


----------



## De-Zant

Advancing ever so slowly. :c


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpnamja*


Joined


Welcome







Oneday we will dominate the WhatPulse scene...just you wait.


----------



## De-Zant

^Not with all the cheaters out there. But we might very well get to be one of the largest genuine teams.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Yeah I think we can be the top legit team. I don't have any plans to stop using WhatPulse...as long as it is around I'll be using it on my systems.


----------



## Tator Tot

If they do better at clearing out the cheaters we may actually hit a legit team level. Who knows.


----------



## alwang17

What's up with the zero miles moved anyway? I realize they can create a script for keys but the zero miles part confounds me...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14476183*
> What's up with the zero miles moved anyway? I realize they can create a script for keys but the zero miles part confounds me...


Rankings are based on keys only. Clicks and miles are irrelevant to ranking. Therefore, when people make scripts, they don't bother with moving the cursor.


----------



## De-Zant

We're in 117th place, technically.


----------



## alwang17

Holy crap I just refreshed this page and the fox went from green to red.


----------



## De-Zant

I cycle between colors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14471550*


----------



## dalastbmills

Hey, I just joined the team! My username is Joe Harrison!

Woooooo! 4th already XD


----------



## csm725

Woah.


----------



## De-Zant

dalastbmills bumped the rest of us down one slot. :C

Welcome to the team.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

I'll never let go Jack.....

Until I push you off.....


----------



## IEATFISH

Welcome! Still holding on to my first page position. I don't think it is going to last too long...


----------



## Tator Tot

It's okay Fish, you're the team mascot


----------



## csm725

2 flames baby!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14476555*
> Hey, I just joined the team! My username is Joe Harrison!
> 
> Woooooo! 4th already XD


Welcome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14476669*
> dalastbmills bumped the rest of us down one slot. :C


Goddamnit.

Oh wait, dalastbmills has been registered twice as long as me but only 4million more keys than me. I'm not too worried any more


----------



## De-Zant

adz, you have less than half of my KPS. Were you inactive for a long period of time or are you just generally not typing as much?


----------



## csm725

Whatpulse corrupted on me.
I just lost....

1,000 keys.


----------



## Foxdonut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14478899*
> Whatpulse corrupted on me.
> I just lost....
> 
> 1,000 keys.


Definition of bad luck, (assuming you believe in it.)


----------



## Sauce Boss

I have about 10,000 keys and clicks saved up but for some reason the WP app freaks out and starts talking in a different language.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14478874*
> adz, you have less than half of my KPS. Were you inactive for a long period of time or are you just generally not typing as much?


A bit of both. When I first started using it, I typed a hell of a lot. I was constantly IMing or typing up assignments, and then that sort of tapered off after I finished school. And then I would reinstall windows, and forget to install Whatpulse for 6 weeks which would lose me a lot of potential keys. I think I mentioned once before that I spent a summer manually coding an entire CMS for a website from the ground up, which easily would have netted me several million keys but I'd forgotten to install it and didn't realise until 3 months after I finished.
And then, the occasional corrupted file losing a load of keys too.

Realistically, if every key I've pressed since I registered had been counted, I'd probably be around the 20 million mark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sauce Boss;14479837*
> I have about 10,000 keys and clicks saved up but for some reason the WP app freaks out and starts talking in a different language.


Ah. I have some bad news for you. If you mean like this:








your whatpulse.wpw file is corrupt. Those 10k keys are as good as gone. You'll have to logout and log back in to fix it.


----------



## EpicPie

2 Million keys!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


2 Million keys!


















Potential for a winning combination. Increase keys to 2048000, keep clicks in 512k, increase miles to 25.60.
ignore the 0s, decimals and other numbers in the case of the clicks and you have 2048, 512 and 256

Posted via Overclock.net Mobile RC3


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sauce Boss*


I have about 10,000 keys and clicks saved up but for some reason the WP app freaks out and starts talking in a different language.


Sounds like you need to have it pulse more often.
That's the reason I have mine set to pulsing every hour so such things don't happen.


----------



## whipple16

i joined back in feburary but did a fresh windows install and forgot about this... just got the client again so time to pulse away!!!


----------



## arvidab

Had nothing better to do so I've just joined this little team


----------



## zodac

Good call.


----------



## csm725

Almost overtaking Z.


----------



## zodac

Still 500k behind me; that's not overtaking.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14489151*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost overtaking Z.


I have 7,163,819 keys, you have 2,432,991. How do you feel now?


----------



## De-Zant

^my KPS is 0.31, yours is 0.21. How do you feel now?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14489192*
> ^my KPS is 0.31, yours is 0.21. How do you feel now?


I didn't pulse for months at a time. You probably had it installed all your pulsing career. In the end, I'm still better. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## csm725

0.29 here.


----------



## Tator Tot

0.22 is my average right now. Though it's risen by 0.01 point in 2 days. So


----------



## De-Zant

Mine is like one key per every 3 seconds 24/7. That's a lot of typing.


----------



## zodac

What happened to that contest we were gonna have?


----------



## csm725

I don't know. I'm going to overtake you soon.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14489305*
> What happened to that contest we were gonna have?


I've yet to get a reliable way to run a contest.


----------



## mbudden

Contest you say?

*fires up macro and sets it up to make it look legit*


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14490190*
> Contest you say?
> 
> *fires up macro and sets it up to make it look legit*


It won't be for the most clicks


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14490209*
> It won't be for the most clicks


keyboard macro anyone?
jk.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


keyboard macro anyone?
jk.


Clicks and clacks are worth jack.









I'll have a much more fun, and better scoring system than that.


----------



## IEATFISH

FYI, Whatpulse just released an iPhone app: http://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/id451042527?mt=8 It doesn't do any recording on the device, but does allow for easy access to stats. I've found it to be slightly faster than the website which crawls for me at times.

I asked them on Twitter if perhaps a jailbreak app would be able to record 'taps' but no response as of yet.


----------



## Monsk

Sniped for 17th place! Had to reinstall windows and forgot to install whatpulse on my main for a few weeks.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Its strange, my keystrokes always go down over the weekend although I like to game on the weekends, I guess its also because I tend to watch movies and stuff more on the weekends whereas during the week I'm mostly e-mailing, IMing, typing up things that I need to, coding and gaming. So gaming is only really 30% of my keystroke count. Maybe its a sign I just need to train really hard so that I am good enough at Starcraft 2 to play at 300-400 apm.


----------



## csm725

Nice find Fishy!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


FYI, Whatpulse just released an iPhone app: http://itunes.apple.com/tw/app/id451042527?mt=8 It doesn't do any recording on the device, but does allow for easy access to stats. I've found it to be slightly faster than the website which crawls for me at times.

I asked them on Twitter if perhaps a jailbreak app would be able to record 'taps' but no response as of yet.


http://forums.whatpulse.org/showthread.php?t=5554

Quote:



As Century0 said, it's not been discussed to a great degree. It would of course be possible, however the day where there is enough uptake to warrant such upgrades is a fair way off yet.

Mobile devices is a different kettle of fish - iPhone's obviously never going to happen, but Android could be a good market for WhatPulse.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


http://forums.whatpulse.org/showthread.php?t=5554


To be fair, that's over a year ago.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


To be fair, that's over a year ago.










True.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

You getting ready to pulse and dash my dreams Adz?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14518766*
> You getting ready to pulse and dash my dreams Adz?


Oh dear, you are rather close. But I think I shall wait, even if it means letting you pass me. My next laptop pulse will be massive. That said, I've got a respectable amount on my desktop that might slow you by a day or two


----------



## csm725

inb4corrupttoken


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14519471*
> inb4corrupttoken


This. Invalid tokens ruin dreams.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


This. Invalid tokens ruin dreams.


Without being nasty, this is what I'm secretly hoping for because I did mention it before.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Without being nasty, this is what I'm secretly hoping for because I did mention it before.


----------



## csm725

Another day another 50K.


----------



## dalastbmills

I've been recieving this error when I try to pulse. Anyone ever seen this or have any idea how to fix it? I've reinstalled the program twice and I still get it.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14527045*
> I've been recieving this error when I try to pulse. Anyone ever seen this or have any idea how to fix it? I've reinstalled the program twice and I still get it.


Corrupted whatpulse.wpw file. Usually logging in and logging out fixes it.


----------



## dalastbmills

Ah! A genius! It worked! Thanks!


----------



## [Adz]

No problem. I would have thought uninstalling would have done the trick, but I guess applicationdata gets preserved.

How many unpulsed keys did you lose?
I'm waiting for someone to beat my record so I don't feel like the biggest loser









Posted via Overclock.net Mobile RC3


----------



## Tator Tot

^someone is trollin


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14529292*
> ^someone is trollin




Posted via Overclock.net Mobile RC3


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14529310*
> 
> 
> Posted via Overclock.net Mobile RC3


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlHb3Z-GGzE[/ame]


----------



## csm725

Oh hi Tator. I've been getting 50K KPD recently.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills;14527045*
> I've been recieving this error when I try to pulse. Anyone ever seen this or have any idea how to fix it? I've reinstalled the program twice and I still get it.


Yea I also got this....lost so many clicks and keys.
Learned my lesson and set up auto pulse


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14529399*
> Oh hi Tator. I've been getting 50K KPD recently.


That's because you don't go out side.

I've actually spent the last month doing Disk Golf (Frisbee Golf.) Gotta say, this is the sport of real men. Less boring than normal golf, more exercise, and you are 30% more hipster from doing it.

So a whole lot less typing being done as of late. More so when I need to get some done. ON the other hand, I could give a damn about some of that.

Personally, I use a Raging Inferno DT as my main driver, with a Buzz-Z as my midrange and a Avair Champion as my putter.

Personally setup and it doesn't mean a whole lot to you guys.

Either way, you guys need a hobby and to get out more. So check out the sport; 87% of the courses in the US are free.


----------



## HWI

lol @ going outside
lol @ being 30% more hipster


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's because you don't go out side.

I've actually spent the last month doing Disk Golf (Frisbee Golf.) Gotta say,* this is the sport of real men*. Less boring than normal golf, more exercise, and you are 30% more hipster from doing it.


----------



## csm725

You Irish men bickering...


----------



## Juhisp

Why haven't I found out about this before?

Oh well, I joined the team, it's raining outside, and I'm about to play some starcraft 2. Get ready for lots of clicks.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That's because you don't go out side.

I've actually spent the last month doing Disk Golf (Frisbee Golf.) Gotta say, this is the sport of real men. Less boring than normal golf, more exercise, and you are 30% more hipster from doing it.

So a whole lot less typing being done as of late. More so when I need to get some done. ON the other hand, I could give a damn about some of that.

Personally, I use a Raging Inferno DT as my main driver, with a Buzz-Z as my midrange and a Avair Champion as my putter.

Personally setup and it doesn't mean a whole lot to you guys.

Either way, you guys need a hobby and to get out more. So check out the sport; 87% of the courses in the US are free.


Disc Golf? Come on man..









Been swimming 1 mile/day, running 3-4 miles/day, lifting upper/lower split, capture the flag-ing, warming up serves for tennis when I go back to college, golfing on the weekends.

This is how real mean spend summers.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


Disc Golf? Come on man..









Been swimming 1 mile/day, running 3-4 miles/day, lifting upper/lower split, capture the flag-ing, warming up serves for tennis when I go back to college, golfing on the weekends.

This is how real mean spend summers.










Bikes, pool sports, & disk golf.

That's how real men spend the summer.

Seriously though, if we were not always chillin with multiple girls. CTF or Rugbee would be possible.

Still though, I spent $50 to get into the sport; which is less than the cost of a Bike and it's a great thing to play. More so when I have 4 courses around me and they're all free.


----------



## EpicPie

Ive steadily held onto 41st place. lol


----------



## De-Zant

20th. Grrr. Needs moar keys. Tapatapatapatapatapatapatapa click click click tapatapa


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


20th. Grrr. Needs moar keys. Tapatapatapatapatapatapatapa click click click tapatapa


clickclackbobdylan


----------



## Tator Tot

Badumtish.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Bikes, pool sports, & disk golf.

That's how real men spend the summer.

Seriously though, if we were not always chillin with multiple girls. CTF or Rugbee would be possible.

Still though, I spent $50 to get into the sport; which is less than the cost of a Bike and it's a great thing to play. More so when I have 4 courses around me and they're all free.


What is rugbee?









Yes, bikes are expensive.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monsk*


What is rugbee?









Yes, bikes are expensive.










Rugbee = low contact Rugby.

Aka, not try to murder the other guys as much as you normally would.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

LOL @ contact sports.

I used to enjoy a bit of rock climbing for pure leisure, but I need to start it up again, haven't been for about a year now.


----------



## Tator Tot

I've got a lot of places around me to play sports (Baseball/Softball, Soccer, Rugby, Football, Tennis, Hiking/Mountain Biking, Trails for Running/Jogging/Bikes, Skate parks, and Disk Golf courses.)

Plenty of stuff to do in the area as far as sports are concerned. You just need to have the people to do it.


----------



## csm725

75K keys today.


----------



## alwang17

Yay. Back to humidhumidhumid Shanghai. I'm gonna mis socal weather. On another note, me beginning my college essays should yield quite a few keys these few weeks.


----------



## Monsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14537607*
> Yay. Back to humidhumidhumid Shanghai. I'm gonna mis socal weather. On another note, me beginning my college essays should yield quite a few keys these few weeks.


College already?? Nooo! I still have about three weeks before classes start. Flying to Boston on the 27th then driving up to Maine.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monsk;14538266*
> College already?? Nooo! I still have about three weeks before classes start. Flying to Boston on the 27th then driving up to Maine.


Nah I mean my college app essays. forgot the app part. I DON'T LIKE THIS PROCESS.


----------



## [Adz]

I don't start until October


----------



## Monsk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Nah I mean my college app essays. forgot the app part. I DON'T LIKE THIS PROCESS.


Ah, I don't know if you'll get a whole lot of keypresses from those. Those things are only like 250-300 words.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well this is fun while it lasts, now just gotta wait for Adz to come and unleash his fury.


----------



## csm725

Take screenshots.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Well this is fun while it lasts, now just gotta wait for Adz to come and unleash his fury.











I'm on my phone ATM, how many keys ahead of me are you?

Posted via Overclock.net Mobile RC3


----------



## De-Zant

A mere 5k


----------



## [Adz]

That's okay. But I know he'll extend his lead to 100k within the next few days.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I don't know man, I'm going away on Tuesday and won't have access to my PC until Friday afternoon again. So I'll be out of commission for a while. And until Tuesday I have some prep I need to do before I'm away.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14556174*
> I don't know man, I'm going away on Tuesday and won't have access to my PC until Friday afternoon again. So I'll be out of commission for a while. And until Tuesday I have some prep I need to do before I'm away.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKUOB8MN4Kc[/ame]


----------



## ChoboGuy

Lol what is up with this guy's stats?

http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/127574/normal/

180M keystrokes and has only moved his mouse 6 miles.. 0.88 keys per second


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14558301*
> Lol what is up with this guy's stats?
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/127574/normal/
> 
> 180M keystrokes and has only moved his mouse 6 miles.. 0.88 keys per second


You can disable tracking any of the factors. I'd assume he just hasn't tracked mouse distance for a long time.


----------



## ChoboGuy

Even then.. 0.88 keys per second?! Does he spam all day or something?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChoboGuy;14559611*
> Even then.. 0.88 keys per second?! Does he spam all day or something?


Well, if he types for a living at 100+ WPM, for 8 hours a day, that's 48,000 words. Then an hour or so of gaming at 2 KPS or so that night. I could see it happening.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;14559757*
> Well, if he types for a living at 100+ WPM, for 8 hours a day, that's 48,000 words. Then an hour or so of gaming at 2 KPS or so that night. I could see it happening.


Why do you have 300,000 in your post title?

Sorry hydroid, I didn't intend to pulse today, but I've started playing with overclocking this RAM before I put my new set in, so I've pushed you back a day or two.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14559871*
> Why do you have 300,000 in your post title?
> 
> Sorry hydroid, I didn't intend to pulse today, but I've started playing with overclocking this RAM before I put my new set in, so I've pushed you back a day or two.


LOL, was doing math and used the field to hold a number.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;14559970*
> LOL, was doing math and used the field to hold a number.


----------



## ripster

Do you ever wonder what happens to characters you type only to realize you weren't in the right field?

Input purgatory? Nope:

Quote:



As soon as Windows is ready, it send messages in the queue to the application that's in focus (meaning the application that's active and being used), or to an application that "hooked" into the application, or by Windows itself. If none of these programs chooses to act on the keydown or keyup message, it's considered good practice to pass the message onto the next application in line.


Anyhoo, at least it wasn't a porn site address.


----------



## csm725

Input purgatory


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Why do you have 300,000 in your post title?

Sorry hydroid, I didn't intend to pulse today, but I've started playing with overclocking this RAM before I put my new set in, so I've pushed you back a day or two.










Oh well, I'll get over it. Next week when I am back to regular computer usage its game on though.


----------



## tryagainplss

amagad I can't get past 30th place lol


----------



## csm725

I'll catch you soon enough.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

I'm slowly moving up. At 125 right now


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss;14576848*
> amagad I can't get past 30th place lol


I totally ready your username as tryagainpiss


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14577797*
> I totally ready your username as tryagainpiss


If at first you don't succeed...


----------



## De-Zant

About 22k keys away from reclaiming 19th place after taht one guy joined our team.


----------



## csm725

God damn, I'm being out-typed lately. 31st should be easy but from zodac and on it's already tough.


----------



## De-Zant

I'd be getting loads of keys playing tf2 currently but I can't be bothered since I finally set up my third 21"er on my table and now my CCC limits my P1220 to 1280x960. The adapter has the bandwidth for 1600x1200 @ 85! >:V -- and I don't want to play without eyefinity


----------



## csm725

TF2 doesn't net me that many keys...


----------



## De-Zant

Playing the scoot does. At least if you play it like I do.

The scoot is my main class too. I just love jumping around people shooting them in the face with a shotgun and seeing them crumble at my fingertips.


----------



## csm725

I'm pretty sure you mean scout.








It depends on the map type, CTF I always scout/heavy, KotH I'm Engi/Sniper/Heavy, CP I'm always Engi or Heavy.


----------



## De-Zant

I call him scoot.

Like I call soldier solly. And engineer engi. And heavy the fat man.


----------



## csm725

Engi is pretty common... scoot just sounds funny.


----------



## De-Zant

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## csm725

Very well.
2.8 million.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14577797*
> I totally ready your username as tryagainpiss


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;14578832*
> If at first you don't succeed...


Very well:

I totally read your username as tryagainpiss


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14579448*
> Very well:
> 
> I totally read your username as tryagainpiss


LOL, I was actually making a pun about what you bought his name was. Glad I sounded like a jerk, though...


----------



## csm725

The light green name automatically classifies you as a jerk


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH;14579918*
> LOL, I was actually making a pun about what you bought his name was. Glad I sounded like a jerk, though...


I know you were, I just saw my typo and took the opportunity to misconstrue your post









I also saw your typo


----------



## De-Zant

I'm 19th!









I'm back


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I know you were, I just saw my typo and took the opportunity to misconstrue your post









I also saw your typo










Stupid autocorrect...

Also, how much did you pay for it?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Stupid autocorrect...

Also, how much did you pay for it?










Price of a pint


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm about 100K from Fish right now. I've definitely got up there in keys (25th place right now.)

The question after this, is can I hold the place.


----------



## csm725

Not if I keep up my 50K KPD.


----------



## Tator Tot

If you went outside more...just sayin...


----------



## JaRi

joined


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaRi*


joined










Welcome aboard


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14586115*
> Erm...
> 
> Well this is interesting


What's more interesting is that I'm typing on a New Keyboard.

3 Weeks this month, 3 new keyboards.

IT'S A GOOD DAY TO DRIVE.


----------



## De-Zant

What keyboard?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14586243*
> What keyboard?


WASD was the first, Thermaltake Challenger was the Second, and soon a Thermaltake Meka G1.

The Meka G1 is sorta a... new-old-love.
Since I got one awhile back, and I liked it for the most part. I just don't like how my pinky's and right middle finger does with the Blacks.
The slightly less heavy clears feel a bit better.

Either way, it's a pretty boss keyboard and I'll be writing the review soon enough.


----------



## alwang17

I could really use a better keyboard. This old logitech is really a pain to type on. Doesn't feel comfortable, keys feel...idk how to put it. "Fat" is the only thing I can come up with right now.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14586518*
> WASD was the first, Thermaltake Challenger was the Second, and soon a Thermaltake Meka G1.
> 
> The Meka G1 is sorta a... new-old-love.
> Since I got one awhile back, and I liked it for the most part. I just don't like how my pinky's and right middle finger does with the Blacks.
> The slightly less heavy clears feel a bit better.
> 
> Either way, it's a pretty boss keyboard and I'll be writing the review soon enough.


I tried out a Meka G1 the other day and wasn't really a fan of it. I way prefer my Ducky DK9008(B) with blues. The black switches just felt too stiff and I kept missing keys because I wouldn't press the key far enough (yeah I've fully adapted to the light touch of the blues).


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14586894*
> I tried out a Meka G1 the other day and wasn't really a fan of it. I way prefer my Ducky DK9008(B) with blues. The black switches just felt too stiff and I kept missing keys because I wouldn't press the key far enough (yeah I've fully adapted to the light touch of the blues).


That's a switch preference.

Since I have so many keyboards, and many switch types (Real Clicky Alps, ***ka Clicky Alps, ***ka Tactile Alps, Strongman Alps, Buckling Springs, Cherry MX-Blues, Cherry MX-Reds, Cherry MX-Clears, Cherry MX-Browns, & Cherry MX-Blacks) I've adapted to ignoring the switch type (and switching over rather easily.)

My pinky is still a bit weak for blacks. So I often switch and use my ringer finger to backsplace on blacks.It's not that it's that big of a deal, it just makes it easier on my fingers that way.

Personally, I still love Clears (which are more or less about the same weight as blues, 50cN vs 55cN.) Though I definitely like the blacks more than Reds, Blues, or Browns in the Cherry MX variety.

I'm going to get an MX-blue board and a MX-Black board and make a Ghetto Red keyboard (blue spring + black stem) and a Ghetto Green board (MX Black Spring + MX-Blue stem.)

Still though, I keep getting more keyboards and nothing to do with them but type


----------



## De-Zant

I love blacks. <3

Too bad I can't find any model Ms in finland. The only big online auction (where I got my monitors from for example) hasn't had them ever. I would probably enjoy the BSs quite a bit


----------



## mbudden

I love typing away at the laptop in my sig rig.
While they're still scissor switches, they're beefy and amazing to type on.
Nothing like the new kind of switches you find on new laptops.


----------



## De-Zant

Yes. Scissor switches in older laptops are quite nice.

Now those tile like keys found in newer acer netbooks. o.o . I cannot even type on those. I mean.... why did the designer create something so horrible?

This looks somewhat like the ones I used. Dunno. But it was horrible


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14587180*
> Yes. Scissor switches in older laptops are quite nice.
> 
> Now those tile like keys found in newer acer netbooks. o.o . I cannot even type on those. I mean.... why did the designer create something so horrible?
> 
> This looks somewhat like the ones I used. Dunno. But it was horrible


I wish they would make them like they used to. They're a gem to type on. I mean, it's no mechanical keyboard. But still. I could type away on this keyboard for a while and not get tired of it. On my newer laptop, pfft. No way.

But wow. Is that a netbook or a notebook? I don't know how people could type on flat keys like that.

My only issue with this keyboard on this laptop is that the DEL key, is in a really funky spot. I'm used to it being up near the Backspace on other laptops.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14586929*
> That's a switch preference.
> 
> Since I have so many keyboards, and many switch types (Real Clicky Alps, ***ka Clicky Alps, ***ka Tactile Alps, Strongman Alps, Buckling Springs, Cherry MX-Blues, Cherry MX-Reds, Cherry MX-Clears, Cherry MX-Browns, & Cherry MX-Blacks) I've adapted to ignoring the switch type (and switching over rather easily.)
> 
> My pinky is still a bit weak for blacks. So I often switch and use my ringer finger to backsplace on blacks.It's not that it's that big of a deal, it just makes it easier on my fingers that way.
> 
> Personally, I still love Clears (which are more or less about the same weight as blues, 50cN vs 55cN.) Though I definitely like the blacks more than Reds, Blues, or Browns in the Cherry MX variety.
> 
> I'm going to get an MX-blue board and a MX-Black board and make a Ghetto Red keyboard (blue spring + black stem) and a Ghetto Green board (MX Black Spring + MX-Blue stem.)
> 
> Still though, I keep getting more keyboards and nothing to do with them but type


True, blues are my switch preference, I didn't quite finish my thought as I got distracted while posting. My bad. I also didn't like the ergonomics of the Meka G1 that much. I prefer the clean cut front and minimalist border on my Ducky and like you find on Filcos, Leopolds and the Steelseries 6Gv2.


----------



## De-Zant

budden: Those keys are much much much worse than they look like. The keys are unstable as heck to the point where I can't type above 35WPM. So horrible. x.x


----------



## csm725

Acer laptops really messed up. It's really bad. Lenovo's flat keyboard (x120e) is better.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;14587210*
> I wish they would make them like they used to. They're a gem to type on. I mean, it's no mechanical keyboard. But still. I could type away on this keyboard for a while and not get tired of it. On my newer laptop, pfft. No way.
> 
> But wow. Is that a netbook or a notebook? I don't know how people could type on flat keys like that.
> 
> My only issue with this keyboard on this laptop is that the DEL key, is in a really funky spot. I'm used to it being up near the Backspace on other laptops.


My laptop keyboard is almost identical to that, and I'm quite fond of it. I'm not a fast typer by all means, but I've been typing on this type of board for years so it's where I'm fastest. I'm actually rather slow with a desktop keyboard.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14587481*
> My laptop keyboard is almost identical to that, and I'm quite fond of it. I'm not a fast typer by all means, but I've been typing on this type of board for years so it's where I'm fastest. I'm actually rather slow with a desktop keyboard.


I started typing on a laptop and had the same thing as you. But then I bought a gaming desktop and got rid of the laptop so for the past 3 years I've used nothing but desktop keyboards and can't type to save my life on a laptop anymore. I have been thinking of getting another laptop though because I do miss having something I can take around when I can't be at my desktop.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14587258*
> budden: Those keys are much much much worse than they look like. The keys are unstable as heck to the point where I can't type above 35WPM. So horrible. x.x


Are the keys the ones that are like really floppy? Like they can shift on the horizontal axis?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14587481*
> My laptop keyboard is almost identical to that, and I'm quite fond of it. I'm not a fast typer by all means, but I've been typing on this type of board for years so it's where I'm fastest. I'm actually rather slow with a desktop keyboard.


The funny thing was, when I found that my sister didn't get rid of it. I snatched it right away and since then, I haven't put it down. The keyboard is great, and the keys feel solid and beefy lol. I type faster on a laptop than I do on a desktop as well.


----------



## De-Zant

Yes, very floppy. They are so unstable that half of my keypresses don't register. (because I don't hit the exact center of the key)


----------



## csm725

Still 32nd. Nobody will be overtaking me though. =)


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14587865*
> I started typing on a laptop and had the same thing as you. But then I bought a gaming desktop and got rid of the laptop so for the past 3 years I've used nothing but desktop keyboards and can't type to save my life on a laptop anymore. I have been thinking of getting another laptop though because I do miss having something I can take around when I can't be at my desktop.


I struggle to type on a desktop keyboard because of the board position now, and the key depth. That, and that I've got a crappy board that doesn't always register keys and I have to hit them rather hard.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14587967*
> I struggle to type on a desktop keyboard because of the board position now, and the key depth. That, and that I've got a crappy board that doesn't always register keys and I have to hit them rather hard.


Sounds like you need to try out a mechanical keyboard. I think you'd love it!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14588085*
> Sounds like you need to try out a mechanical keyboard. I think you'd love it!


From what I hear, they're too loud.


----------



## De-Zant

Erm. Not all of them click.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14588160*
> From what I hear, they're too loud.


They aren't that loud really. They are louder than a rubber dome, but if you don't go for blues the only sound comes from keys bottoming out. The typing experience also outweighs the cons in my opinion.

The 2nd keyboard in this video is the one I have and it is the noisiest of all the switch types (aside from Buckling Springs, but the higher pitch on blues gives a higher perceived volume anyway)
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYK03ltDcqM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mbudden

If I was to get a mech keyboard, it would be a Leopold w/ Blue switches.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


If I was to get a mech keyboard, it would be a Leopold w/ Blue switches.


mmmm 
i love me some blues


----------



## De-Zant

If I had the money, I'd get a tenkeyless MX blue with white blank keys, black body, and a deep blue esc key. Mmmm. That'd be perfect.


----------



## mbudden

But I can't seem justifying over 100$ for a keyboard.
I'll probably end up buying one though when I make a new rig.


----------



## De-Zant

Imagine this with a blank keyset on a tenkeyless. <3


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Imagine this with a blank keyset on a tenkeyless. <3











Normal WASD Keycaps are engraved, so you don't really see the lettering on them unless you get it in the right lighting conditions. So that would be perfect for you if it was tenkeyless.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Erm. Not all of them click.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


They aren't that loud really. They are louder than a rubber dome, but if you don't go for blues the only sound comes from keys bottoming out. The typing experience also outweighs the cons in my opinion.

The 2nd keyboard in this video is the one I have and it is the noisiest of all the switch types (aside from Buckling Springs, but the higher pitch on blues gives a higher perceived volume anyway)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYK03...eature=related



Goes to show how much I know about keyboards







But I honestly prefer low profile keys and for them to be as silent as possible. I liked my Razer Tarantula for that, and would still be using it instead of this generic keyboard if it wasn't so badly messed up. 
That and the price of a mech board... it's not something I see myself buying any time soon.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well that's it, I'm heading off in an hour or so until Friday. Don't get too far ahead please?


----------



## csm725

I'll catch up to you eventually. 32nd place seems to be where I'm settled though.


----------



## dalastbmills

Since my last post, I seemed to have fixed all my user/logout errors by downclocking my system. Apparently I had an unstable overclock and was crashing during vantage and bad company 2. Now I have a more stable system (high vantage score with lower cpu clock, HT speed, and CPU voltage) and no more crashing and I haven't had any alien pop-up messages when I try to pulse!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Well that's it, I'm heading off in an hour or so until Friday. Don't get too far ahead please?










I have to delay you for as long as I can







Your average kpd is way higher than mine, so you'll overtake me permanently at some point. But I'm going to delay that as much as possible.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;14592216*
> Normal WASD Keycaps are engraved, so you don't really see the lettering on them unless you get it in the right lighting conditions. So that would be perfect for you if it was tenkeyless.


Erm. Not exactly. Wrong layout.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14599789*
> Erm. Not exactly. Wrong layout.


ISO Layout is for chumps anyways.


----------



## De-Zant

I need my Ö and Ä as keys. Å, not so much.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


I need my Ã- and Ã„ as keys. Ã&#8230;, not so much.


I've seen some Finnish ANSI layout keyboards.

The difference between ANSI & ISO key wise, is 1 key. Which would easily be added by mapping that key to another.


----------



## zxo0oxz

Been in the team for 2 weeks, ran into a couple of minor problems on debian, but it's rollin good now.
Keep pulsing for OCN


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Sup! I'm back now. Keys should start generating on Monday when like returns to normal for me.


----------



## csm725

3mil+ keys.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14637638*
> Sup! I'm back now. Keys should start generating on Monday when like returns to normal for me.


Welcome back.


----------



## csm725

3.077M... gotta catch z!!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


3.077M... gotta catch z!!!!


haha, your gonna need to do SMP+GPU folding to make it happen and maximize your points


----------



## csm725

Youz trowlin.
BTW I don't know how long it'd take me to catch him at 45K PPD. Soon enough though I'll have a dedi rig.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14640290*
> Youz trowlin.
> BTW I don't know how long it'd take me to catch him at 45K PPD. Soon enough though I'll have a dedi rig.


No trollin here, its just that since Z is doing big adv you wont catch him/her/it with bigadv alone. You would have too long of TPF's if you did bigadv with both GPU's, so SMP+both GPU's is your best bet.

But it'll be a slow painstaking process for you to pass him/her/it. You should have done it before it he/she/it got the new rig.....


----------



## De-Zant

Foldspik.

Me no understand it.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Foldspik.

Me no understand it.


This.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Foldspik.

Me no understand it.


Its a whole 'nother language, and I didnt even realize I was in the Whatpulse thread


----------



## csm725

Foldspik is coo.
OOB, yeah I'll be folding SMP+2xGPU








I know I can't catch up to z within a year








Like I said I have big plans in the future so that should ease the overtaking process.









Yeah I said youz trowling because you're in THE WRONG THREAD


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Foldspik is coo.
OOB, yeah I'll be folding SMP+2xGPU








I know I can't catch up to z within a year








Like I said I have big plans in the future so that should ease the overtaking process.









*Yeah I said youz trowling because you're in THE WRONG THREAD







*


I just figured you were trollin, cuz that's what you do. My bad


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Welcome back.










Thanks!







It's always great to be back at home in a familiar environment.


----------



## zodac

Lol, Folders.









Anyway, still working on getting on to page 1... still a few days away, but I think I'll be there soon.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Thanks!







It's always great to be back at home in a familiar environment.


If you don't mind me asking, where did you go?

Side note: external sig links aren't allowed. You might wanna take them out before a mod sees.


----------



## csm725

Z, I'm catching up!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14640685*
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you go?
> 
> Side note: external sig links aren't allowed. You might wanna take them out before a mod sees.


Woops, I'll get right on that then.

I went a couple hours south of Sydney for a friend's 18th birthday and spent a couple extra days with him because I don't get to see him that often.


----------



## La Soapy

Joined the team. I play Runescape, which has a lot of clicking involved, so when I go on my large binges I'll be getting a lot of pulses. ;D


----------



## De-Zant

Yay. Hi soapy. c:


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14640685*
> POST.


You are starting to make me nervous. You haven't pulsed yet. How much of a lead do you have on me by now???


----------



## csm725

inb4invalid_token


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14677171*
> You are starting to make me nervous. You haven't pulsed yet. How much of a lead do you have on me by now???


Your lead has actually gotten far enough to make me a little concerned xD
I know I'm still sitting comfortably ahead of you, but you're pushing forward with a very strong run.
What exactly do you do to get 50k per day?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14677236*
> inb4invalid_token


There's an image in the spoiler. Open it in a new tab:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














Come back to this thread when you get to the top.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14678133*
> Your lead has actually gotten far enough to make me a little concerned xD
> I know I'm still sitting comfortably ahead of you, but you're pushing forward with a very strong run.
> What exactly do you do to get 50k per day?


I do a lot of Instant Messaging, e-mailing and forum posting. And then aside from that, I've lately picked up a bit of a java course so done a little bit of coding for that and then the rest comes from gaming. I currently play Starcraft 2 and on occasion some tetris if I don't have enough time to play a decent game of SC2. Bottom line, out of the 24 hours in a day I'm probably on my computer for 15-16 of those. It all eventually adds up. But I don't know how long this streak is going to go for. In a couple of weeks my grandparents are coming from overseas for 2 months and so there will be a lot more time spent with them and it's getting to that time of year when all my friends start to get bored with computers and want to go out (spring/summer). So yeah, I may get a bit of a lead now, but then the rate will drop off a bit indefinitely.


----------



## [Adz]

I never thought I'd say this, but I'm kinda hoping for more essays when I go back to uni








I've currently got enough to leapfrog into 7th place, but that's not going to last if you're at your current rate for the next two months. xD


----------



## csm725

I've been at 40K KPD quite consistently. Should drop/raise considerably with the start of school.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

More essays?  I think you are taking this too seriously haha, I would never wish for more essays. Whatpulse is cool and all, but more/longer essays are not worth it.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14692731*
> More essays?  I think you are taking this too seriously haha, I would never wish for more essays. Whatpulse is cool and all, but more/longer essays are not worth it.


Beating you, on the other hand, is








I'm a competitive person xD


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Haha alright, race you to #1?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14695478*
> Haha alright, race you to #1?


xD See you in 10 years


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I think it will be awesome to still be using this program after 10 years, feel like a complete boss with an insane key count.







As long as it is possible I probably will use it.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


I think it will be awesome to still be using this program after 10 years, feel like a complete boss with an insane key count.







As long as it is possible I probably will use it.


I've been on it for 3 years already, you really don't notice it after a while.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I've been on it for 3 years already, you really don't notice it after a while.


Yeah I've been using it for 2 years now, and I can easily see myself continuing the trend for a long time.


----------



## csm725

What. The. Hell.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14717472*
> What. The. Hell.


Quote:


> tbsun2003 has been a participant since 2005-11-15 (75 months ago)


Damn...
Knocked down to 10th place. Hydroid, I'm coming for you now.









Our team ranking has shot up to 80th though!!


----------



## csm725

Down to 30th. How am I supposed to get on the first page?







On the other hand my overall KPD is 28,560. Improved quite nicely.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14717537*
> Damn...
> Knocked down to 10th place. Hydroid, I'm coming for you now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our team ranking has shot up to 80th though!!


Oh, dear, something will have to be done about this madness. *must catch first* But seriously 0.62 kps average over the past 6 years...

@ Adz - bring it on







I still want to race you to 1st, but I think we will need step things up a notch or two. Maybe extra essays aren't so bad after all.


----------



## Swift Castiel

I will get first. One day. One damn day.


----------



## De-Zant

Again knocked back to 20. :c

Oh well, team rank has risen.

It's always odd when these people join our team and never post in this thread...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14718007*
> It's always odd when these people join our team and never post in this thread...


This, lol.

Ive been stuck at 40th for a while now. I occasionally make it up to 39 or 38 but end up back down in 40th. lol


----------



## zodac

No, down to 28th.









Yay, team up to 79th.


----------



## csm725

Oooh... two ranks away from Z.


----------



## Eagle1337

I don't have what pulse on the computers here









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## kopekbaligi

I didn't even make an effort to understand what is going on here. Sorry
You need simple explanation.


----------



## mbudden

Lost 11K today








I wish the application was more stable.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kopekbaligi;14733360*
> I didn't even make an effort to understand what is going on here. Sorry
> You need simple explanation.


Keys get counted.
Simple as that.


----------



## csm725

Awww bud.







Why am i still 31st? I was 29th.


----------



## Bradey

gamer's key frequency


----------



## csm725

You strafe too much


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14739474*
> You strafe too much


I thought of that, but then I thought maybe he just plays lots of Space Invaders.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14739503*
> I thought of that, but then I thought maybe he just plays lots of Space Invaders.


Ah, hadn't thought of that...


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

You can see that I'm a Starcraft player.







4 is what i use for my main hatchery so I in a game I hit it atleast twice every ~45 seconds in addition to using it to pull my screen back to my main base to start new research and build new buildings. 8, 9 and 0 hardly get used because I have them double bound to `, Q and W so I don't have to reach over quite so far.


----------



## Bradey

i play fps, but i hold w vs press a d


----------



## csm725

You can tell I haven't gamed in a LONG time.


----------



## zodac

I need to start typing some more... slipped 3 places so far this week.


----------



## De-Zant

I've been playing MC whole day... bout 8 hours in a row. Prolly netted me a nice amount of keys.


----------



## [Adz]

Most recent pulse. 
12011/08/28 20:05:31*666,666*61,2699.371.140.1

Hydroid, this may be the last the time I ever hold a significant lead over you.


----------



## csm725

Rgg... 32nd. Speedster is fighting back.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Most recent pulse. 
12011/08/28 20:05:31*666,666*61,2699.371.140.1

Hydroid, this may be the last the time I ever hold a significant lead over you.










 wow that was a pretty decent pulse! I was wondering when you were going to pulse and it was making me quite nervous haha. Now I can sleep at night knowing how far I have to catch up.


----------



## EpicPie

I has the upperhand here?


----------



## De-Zant

Yay, 19th again.









Though I expect to face active competitors within the next 5 spots.


----------



## Tator Tot

Everyone is gonna pass me up right now.

1 Dead Mobo, & 1 "Recovering" HDD = no pulsing for me right now


----------



## csm725

I passed you.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


I passed you.










You better have, I've not pulsed in awhile.

Well, not a substantial pulse at least.


----------



## csm725

KPD is now 29,182. Up from ~15K a month ago.


----------



## Tator Tot

Nice man.

I'll still trash you as soon as I have rigs back online though


----------



## csm725

Yeah I know


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *csm725*


Yeah I know










Get your lead while you can









As soon as I get the rig back up, I will be on fire and you're target #1


----------



## csm725

School starts in two days. That'll slow me down substantially, might also speed me up in terms of essays and such.


----------



## De-Zant

Or you just need to type and game moar.


----------



## Tator Tot

School usually adds to my key presses and clicks.

Lots of work in MS Office applications when you're doing marketing stuff.


----------



## csm725

DZ - Yea. Do you know any games that rack up keypresses?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14763741*
> DZ - Yea. Do you know any games that rack up keypresses?


Any MMO or RTS.


----------



## csm725

Any FUN game?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14763741*
> DZ - Yea. Do you know any games that rack up keypresses?


TF2 with scout is what I play that racks up a lot of keypresses, soldier and medic might also apply

Gmod with friends creates a surprising amount of keypresses, and wastes waaaaaay too much time. Once played like 70h of that in a single week with mates from OCN.

Quake live.

SC2 - definitely, but I don't play that. I'm rather FPS/RPG oriented

And I hit a brain freeze. I'll post up some more soon, just can't think of any more ATM.


----------



## WroLeader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14763741*
> DZ - Yea. Do you know any games that rack up keypresses?


Guitar Hero III for PC. Around 1.5k per song (On Expert)


----------



## De-Zant

^I don't think controllers count for keys. My logitech gamepad sure doesn't.


----------



## HometownHero

So all this program does is collect how many times I push my keys? I play a lot of SC2 and am in law school so my keyboard gets lots of love. I'd like to help... if all it does is collect the number of keys I push. Can someone help clarify for me?


----------



## zodac

That's all it does. And the number of clicks on your mouse... and how far it travels.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;14765528*
> So all this program does is collect how many times I push my keys? I play a lot of SC2 and am in law school so my keyboard gets lots of love. I'd like to help... if all it does is collect the number of keys I push. Can someone help clarify for me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14765538*
> That's all it does. And the number of clicks on your mouse... and how far it travels.


^What it said.


----------



## zodac




----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14765626*


How am I supposed to know whether you're male or female when even Tator doesn't know?


----------



## zodac

Tator doesn't even have a computer to pulse with right now...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14765765*
> Tator doesn't even have a computer to pulse with right now...


It's true









I do know Z's secret, I just don't share the tale of that mystical lass in fear that I'll ruin his legend.
It would be very mad with me. :/


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Lol I keep going between 114 place and 117.

How many miles have you guys moved your mouses? I've moved 7.3 miles


----------



## csm725

51.8 miles
Still 30th though. Gotta pass z.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant;14763803*
> TF2 with scout is what I play that racks up a lot of keypresses, soldier and medic might also apply
> 
> Gmod with friends creates a surprising amount of keypresses, and wastes waaaaaay too much time. Once played like 70h of that in a single week with mates from OCN.
> 
> Quake live.
> 
> SC2 - definitely, but I don't play that. I'm rather FPS/RPG oriented
> 
> And I hit a brain freeze. I'll post up some more soon, just can't think of any more ATM.


I play Scout often in CTF and CP. KOTH I snipe, spy, or soldier.


----------



## MKHunt

Just joined the team, I figured there's no reason not to. Maybe now my unnecessarily long posts will come in handy! It's pretty bad. Most of my posts just keep going because I love specifics or loads of generalizations.

I predict that the most-used keys for me will probably be WADS and left mouse. FPS/Adventure gamer :/


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.


----------



## csm725

Welcome. Watch me pass zodac.


----------



## Tator Tot

Welcome aboard









Many folks here sit in chat rooms to rank of keys. Instead of being cool like IEATFISH and playing games to rack up keys.


----------



## De-Zant

My game addiction is has been relit since I started playing _socially_. I was almost done gaming at like 0.5h per week. Now I am at at least 3 hours per day. Watch me rack up keys from that.


----------



## [Adz]

I just spam the Windows key on my laptop when I'm watching a movie


----------



## MKHunt

I really do wish this supported X360 or other common gamepads.

Then I could show my extremely heavy usage of the 'X' button when I play Bastion and leave all of the explaining to two words: "Dueling Pistols."

I'd game to get my strokes and WADS up but I started GPU folding today and the 590 pulls ~30K PPD if I run both cores. Ugh conflicting interests.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Broke 13 million the other day. Emoticon party!


----------



## zodac




----------



## De-Zant

Not sure if I can beat chinesethunda... or whatever his name was.

Anyways, onward to place 18


----------



## Scrappy

Finally stopped being lazy, I'm now pulsing for OCN


----------



## zodac

Good.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Finally stopped being lazy, I'm now pulsing for OCN


Awesome! Welcome to the team!!!


----------



## csm725

Still 29th? Cool.


----------



## zodac

Bah, the invalid token error was hidden behind all my windows, so I've been typing for nothing.


----------



## De-Zant

^did that, lost the first 5k keys and then probably like 10k more because of that.


----------



## csm725

Yeah but now I can catch up to Z easily.


----------



## EpicPie

I wasn't on my comp all weekend. >_>

At least im not stuck in 40th position again. lol


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Aaaand here comes the slowdown over the next 2 months for me. Don't get too far ahead while I'm out guys.


----------



## [Adz]

Thank you


----------



## Kieran

Got to 116,292 keys already and 166th in the team








That's just on my netbook, will add my sig rig once i start using it (it's folding at the moment)


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

My token was corrupted by a system crash, fortunately I only lost ~2k keys, but when I logged in again I ended up forgetting to set autopulse. ^^ Just pulsed 70k now, will have to pulse 30k to get back to my setup of 50k increments.


----------



## csm725

50k is quite a lot... I pulse every 1k.


----------



## EpicPie

Steady in 38th place. wewt


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14875254*
> 50k is quite a lot... I pulse every 1k.


Yeah, when life is all going normal for me thought that equates to 1 pulse per day which I think is a nice number.


----------



## IEATFISH

Just hit 4mil.


----------



## EpicPie

Wasn't home all weekend, still holding 38th place. Woot.


----------



## alwang17

Woo, 33rd! I'm pulsing whenever I remember to, which ends up being somewhere around 10-30k i think. depends on how many labs there are to write and how much data to crunch.


----------



## csm725

Am I the only one that lost 10k+ keys today?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725;14978807*
> Am I the only one that lost 10k+ keys today?


Just lost 18k.
Thanks for the heads up; could've been worse.


----------



## csm725

No problem. Guise, reset your tokens!


----------



## zodac

I got an error last upload; restarted WP and managed to upload them just fine.


----------



## csm725

Not here. Had to reset the token.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14978922*
> I got an error last upload; restarted WP and managed to upload them just fine.


Tried that first. Username and password were as intelligible morse code in farts underwater.


----------



## zodac

Guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];14979192*
> Tried that first. Username and password were as intelligible morse code in farts underwater.


LOLOL








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14979213*
> Guess I'm just lucky.


Luck of the Irish


----------



## De-Zant

Apparently I am not catching up to chinesethunda, he's producing more keys than I am.

Well, hopefully I can pass at least some of the people on the team so I'd not be stuck at 18 forever.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

*whew* you made me panic, when I read you guys were losing your keys, I checked and I had 40k banked (10k from autopulse). But when I tried to pulse it went through so I'm safe.


----------



## EpicPie

Just lost 14k keys. :c

I'm guessing whatpulse is down, I can't pulse at all right now. :/


----------



## De-Zant

What's with whatpulse being down so often? And the site is slow too most of the tiem.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


What's with whatpulse being down so often? And the site is slow too most of the tiem.


The load of all of you Pulse-Nuts has caused server overloads. Probably.


----------



## alwang17

Is this how recent? I pulsed i think about. 10 hours ago. Didn't have any problems. (so far)


----------



## De-Zant

Broke 6mil without realizing it.

Been on WP 8 months, got 6 mil keystrokes. Not bad.


----------



## csm725

Wow that is pretty good, Zant.
I've been on for 4 months, 23 days and have amassed 4.315M.
At my current KPD (29,551) I should hit 6 million 203 days after joining, so November 20th (so 6 months and 20 days after I joined).


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Must spend more time IMing and e-mailing and posting on forums!!! I'm currently not happy with my daily output. Just haven't been spending as much time online as usual.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Must spend more time IMing and e-mailing and posting on forums!!! I'm currently not happy with my daily output. Just haven't been spending as much time online as usual.


Yeah, I was wondering how you let me get back in the lead again. I wasn't expecting it to be honest.


----------



## EpicPie

Almost 3 million keys. :3


----------



## biltong

Joined today and I'm a gamer







I'm also gonna put it on the linuxtop quick.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong;15072547*
> Joined today and I'm a gamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also gonna put it on the linuxtop quick.


HEEEEY a fellow South African I see! Welcome!


----------



## EpicPie

3 million keys!


----------



## alwang17

Congrats!

Slowly clawing my way up. Minecraft and lots of lab reports to due nets me 20-40k a day now


----------



## Angrybutcher

Joined


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I did a system format yesterday to try out Windows 8, but forgot to pulse last minute before I started and lost almost 50k keys.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alwang17*


Congrats!

Slowly clawing my way up. Minecraft and lots of lab reports to due nets me 20-40k a day now










Thanks, you'll get there. It isn't a race. lol


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;15095350*
> I did a system format yesterday to try out Windows 8, but forgot to pulse last minute before I started and lost almost 50k keys.


----------



## csm725




----------



## [Adz]

For the past three days, my kpd has been triple my lifetime kpd.








Lifetime: 11k~
Past 3 days: 33k~


----------



## csm725

My lifetime is 29K IIRC


----------



## De-Zant

My KPD has went down a lot even though these days I game like 3h per day instead of the previous none at all when I just browse teh forums.

Apparently I press more keys browsing forums than I do while I game. ._.


----------



## ieatchairs

This looks pretty intriguing... and it's made by somebody with such a similar username, so it has to be good!


----------



## CJRhoades

I really have no life...


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Yay, I finally broke past 100


----------



## alwang17

Alright. 58K to 31st. Then it's a long way to Zodac.


----------



## csm725

TOP PAGE


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

WOOOOOO 14million!!!!!!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I've been getting a local settings file is corrupt error for the past week. Lost around 200k+ keys because of my constant stat refreshing. Reinstallation doesn't seem to fix the issue.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ipwnnubletz*


i've been getting a local settings file is corrupt error for the past week. Lost around 200k+ keys because of my constant stat refreshing. Reinstallation doesn't seem to fix the issue.


need moar vcore!!


----------



## [Adz]

Sorry for the double post.










Made Whatpulse divide by zero. XD


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades;15137263*
> I really have no life...


check mine out lol


----------



## FireBot

I realized (way too late) that my name was brought up here when I joined the team. I am the, now second place







, FireBot.

Glad I could help the team rank anyway, I was team-less for quite awhile.


----------



## csm725




----------



## alwang17

I was waiting to see when Firebot would actually post.

I got bored this week since I'm on holiday and created a cpu cooler database. Kept me quite busy and got a lot of keys as well


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FireBot*


I realized (way too late) that my name was brought up here when I joined the team. I am the, now second place







, FireBot.

Glad I could help the team rank anyway, I was team-less for quite awhile.












Welcome!


----------



## zodac

67th place now, and the next three teams are pretty close together.


----------



## csm725

We've got 'em!


----------



## EpicPie

I'm going to push for 30th position eventually. lol.

36th right now. ^_^


----------



## Skoobs

...do you guys just sit there and press keys when you are not ready to reply or anything?

i really dont get the point of this...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;15217500*
> ...do you guys just sit there and press keys when you are not ready to reply or anything?
> 
> i really dont get the point of this...


All my keys are from typing or gaming.


----------



## Skoobs

well i just started. is there a point besides to count your keystrokes?

i figure i can play around with looking at the ratio of school/forums to games by looking at the ratio of letters on the right side of the keyboard vs the w key lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;15217586*
> well i just started. is there a point besides to count your keystrokes?
> 
> i figure i can play around with looking at the ratio of school/forums to games by looking at the ratio of letters on the right side of the keyboard vs the w key lol


Reminds me of my key chart when I first started pulsing. My WASD key section was all red. lol


----------



## FireBot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;15217500*
> ...do you guys just sit there and press keys when you are not ready to reply or anything?
> 
> i really dont get the point of this...


Yeah, mine are from work and gaming. I used to spend a lot of time on forums, which brought me up a lot "back in the day."


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Yeah all my keys are legitimate keys too from gaming/forums/IMing.


----------



## De-Zant

Last two days it has been complaining of a corrupt save file.

How to fix? If it's just deleting the file somewhere, I forgot where it is located.


----------



## csm725

It's whatpulse.wpw?
Not sure how to fix that.
Check all your AppData folders though.


----------



## [Adz]

It's C:\\Users\\<username>\\AppData\\Roaming\\WhatPulse. 
Quick way to access it is to type %appdata% in the start menu, hit enter and then go to the Whatpulse folder (unless you can type %appdata%\\Whatpulse faster than hitting enter and clicking the folder)


----------



## De-Zant

Yes yes. Got it done after CSM's post. Only lost 10k keys.







Slow day


----------



## csm725

Hmmm. Nearing 5 million.


----------



## [Adz]

Yesterday was a good day; updated my blog so that netted me about 30k keys alone. Today, I'm up about 10k so far since I had to write a report but somehow I don't think that I'll sustain it through the rest of the day.


----------



## Kieran

I think it's time to install whatpulse on my sig rig


----------



## alwang17

YES. 4 MILLION KEYS!
Next goal/milestone/whatever: get to Zodac.


----------



## [Adz]

Managed to time my last two pulses exactly 1 second apart. (Used different OS's to avoid suspicion of cheating).
Average Keys Per Second...


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Nice job haha.


----------



## EpicPie

I can't figure out how to get WhatPulse working on Ubuntu. Anyone want to help me? lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I can't figure out how to get WhatPulse working on Ubuntu. Anyone want to help me? lol


Put in your Windows disk and install it over your Ubuntu install. Then use this version of Whatpulse.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I can't figure out how to get WhatPulse working on Ubuntu. Anyone want to help me? lol


http://forums.whatpulse.org/showthread.php?t=5636

Basically, open terminal and run 
Code:


Code:


sudo apt-add-repository ppa:oxan/whatpulse

Then open up Synaptic Package Manager (or whatever package manager you use) and search for whatpulse. Select and install.

You might be able to do it with something like sudo apt-get whatpulse but I can't remember off the top of my head whether that will actually work or not.


----------



## csm725

You might need to wget first... I'd stick to what the thread/Adz said.


----------



## EpicPie

Thanks Adz. ^^


----------



## [Adz]

Pleasure


----------



## Tator Tot

I've not done a lot of typing in awhile. I'm down in rank again









Every time I want to get to writing or updating a guide I think to my self "But instead, I could finally play some of those games on the backlog" and then they don't get played.

Also, I had my first Whatpulse save file corruption that required me to re-install today. That was a bit of a bugger as I lost 37k keys.


----------



## De-Zant

Apparently, my preferences reset when I deleted my wmp save file. Csm noticed I hadn't pulsed in 3 days and reminded me of it. So I realized this. Pulsed 148k keys there. And now reset my preferences to what they used to be.

Also, how come I dropped in place?


----------



## csm725

Broke 5 million and 24th today. Bahaha.


----------



## Tator Tot

CSM has too much free time to cyberstalk everyone.


----------



## csm725




----------



## biltong

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Put in your Windows disk and install it over your Ubuntu install. Then use this version of Whatpulse.










Now why would you want to go do something silly like that? Ubuntu is several magnitudes better as an everyday web browsing/text editing OS compared to windows. Only reason you'd switch from linux is to game.

IMO that is.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Now why would you want to go do something silly like that? Ubuntu is several magnitudes better as an everyday web browsing/text editing OS compared to windows. Only reason you'd switch from linux is to game.

IMO that is.


He was joking


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *biltong*


Now why would you want to go do something silly like that? Ubuntu is several magnitudes better as an everyday web browsing/text editing OS compared to windows. Only reason you'd switch from linux is to game.

IMO that is.


I used Kubuntu a lot, and I'm of a mixed opinion. I like a lot of the features that it has, but I feel that Windows is much more polished. It's like, *Ubuntu has the features first (for example, snapping windows to corners rather than just halves like Win 7), but Windows seems to do it with more finesse. 
One thing I wish I had on Windows is Kate. That program was awesome. I haven't used Notepad++ in a while, but from what I remember of it, Kate just blows it out of the water.


----------



## Tator Tot

To be honest, Ubuntu 11.10 has more Polish to it than the other *buntu's do.

On the other hand, it's got it's fair share of bugs due to the amount of bastardization done to many of the components of the OS. 
I've not upgraded to the 11.10 Final; but the 11.10 Pre Releases still had a few kinks to work out.


----------



## [Adz]

I can't even remember which version I'm running. That laptop has been sitting on my desk abandoned for the past week. One of the things that bugs me is that if I leave it unattended but running for a day or two (not uncommon), when I come back to it, nothing works. For example, if I open a new browser window, it'll go through the motions of loading it, but then it doesn't actually create the window in the visible workspace. I have to log out or reboot at which point, it'll show up in the background as it's closing, but by then it's too late.

And then there's just little things like cycling through workspaces and windows using the scroller on the touchpad; it's just never perfect - sometimes it's too sensitive, and other times it's not responsive enough.
I love linux for what it is, but I just don't see myself using it as a primary OS.


----------



## ablearcher

joined. Otherwise, this is a useless comment.

EDIT: TOTALLY *not* designed so I can overtake some people with a slight amount of posting and typing









EDIT2: is it a good bet that people with much lower mouse clicks than keyboard taps don't okay RPG/RTS/FPR games?


----------



## zodac

Inactive for a week, and lost no places!









210k away from Fish.


----------



## csm725

Bah! I hit 24th.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


joined. Otherwise, this is a useless comment.

EDIT: TOTALLY *not* designed so I can overtake some people with a slight amount of posting and typing









EDIT2: is it a good bet that people with much lower mouse clicks than keyboard taps don't okay RPG/RTS/FPR games?










I play RTS lol.







But I use all the hotkeys and whatnot. If there is a key for it, I use that rather than click.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just broke 9 million with my latest pulse


----------



## csm725




----------



## De-Zant

Chinesethunda is gaining keys ever so slightly faster than me.

I'm never getting 18th again. :c


----------



## Relevant Wing

Interesting, Joined


----------



## EpicPie

I'm slowly climbing my way up. 34th place. ~~:


----------



## [Adz]

Thank you Windows, for the BSOD you gave me last night which corrupted my file with over 130,000 keys.


----------



## csm725




----------



## d-block

I figured I would have heard of this before. This is the easiest way to compete at something and be a lazy bastard at the same time.


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

I want to get my dad to install this on his work computer. He writes code all day long. I can't even imagine how many keystrokes he makes daily.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];15418565*
> Thank you Windows, for the BSOD you gave me last night which corrupted my file with over 130,000 keys.


Ive probably lost close to 300k keys by now. You learn to live with it. :|


----------



## [Adz]

I know. I once lost 1.2 million keys in a single BSOD once. In total, I've lost well over 2m.
Doesn't make it any nicer. It didn't matter so much when I was just doing it by myself, but now I'm doing it as part of the team so it has that extra sting to it.


----------



## csm725

22nd


----------



## EpicPie

33rd now. ^_^


----------



## tryagainplss

Oh wow lol.

Did not realize how 'fast' I climbed up to 14th place.

KEEP THEM KEYS COMING PEOPLES


----------



## McAlberts

just signed up, need to put this mechanical keyboard to good use


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*


Oh wow lol.

Did not realize how 'fast' I climbed up to 14th place.

KEEP THEM KEYS COMING PEOPLES


WOW, that's scary.  5 months and you are over 7 million!?!? I was at 7 million in February this year, if I don't pick up the pace you'll overtake me by August next year!


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;15506017*
> WOW, that's scary.  5 months and you are over 7 million!?!? I was at 7 million in February this year, if I don't pick up the pace you'll overtake me by August next year!


----------



## Tator Tot

I forgot to install Whatpulse again. :x


----------



## Skoobs

thought i was already joined but i wasnt. am now though.


----------



## Disturbed117

Decided to join


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Yes! We are 62nd as a team. Lets break top 50 by the end of the year!!!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;15517316*
> Yes! We are 62nd as a team. Lets break top 50 by the end of the month!!!


Fixed


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Yes! We are 62nd as a team. Lets break top 50 by the end of the year!!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Fixed


Well, we are 109,993,803 keys behind the 50 placed team. With our 250 members, we each need to pulse ~439,946 keys (assuming the other teams don't pulse at all







). That works out to around 7,500 keys per day per member until the end of the year. Double that to hit the end of the month.

I think top 50 is attainable by the end of the year for sure, though if it didn't happen I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Well, we are 109,993,803 keys behind the 50 placed team. With our 250 members, we each need to pulse ~439,946 keys (assuming the other teams don't pulse at all







). That works out to around 7,500 keys per day per member until the end of the year. Double that to hit the end of the month.

I think top 50 is attainable by the end of the year for sure, though if it didn't happen I wouldn't be surprised.


I average about 15k a day


----------



## Wbroach23

Just joined the team, and put it on my work computer. When I get home I will install it on my gamer, when I get the screen replaced on my laptop I'll put it on there as well.


----------



## tryagainplss

Haha Take it easy guys. We got this xD

Keep spamming them keys!!


----------



## De-Zant

Broke 7mil, passed chinesethunda, and are 30k keys away from place 17!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Broke 7mil, passed chinesethunda, and are 30k keys away from place 17!










Grats!


----------



## [Adz]

Before beginning this sentence, I was 75 keys away from an autop--

*pulsed*


----------



## Scrappy

Auto pulse is lame, manual pulse ftw


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Auto pulse is lame, manual pulse ftw










And look 32k+ keys when Whatpulse corrupts.

Nah, I'm good.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Auto pulse is lame, manual pulse ftw










On Linux, hell yes. 
On Windows, hell no.

I've lost way too many keys on Windows to not auto-pulse now.


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


On Linux, hell yes. 
On Windows, hell no.

I've lost way too many keys on Windows to not auto-pulse now.


Yeah, I agree...

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## Wbroach23

I just turned my computer on at work and my keys and clicks I pressed yesterday were still there. I just set it to pulse every 8 hours here so it will send in mine at the end of my work day.







Oh and *csm* I clicked your link to get here yesterday by the way lol.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Wbroach23

Shift, wasd and space bar don't get used as much as I thought I haven't be gaming as much lately I think after one gaming session and browsin the nets I had 3500 or so, but it wouldnt wake up from sleep this morning which is probably my fault gotta fix a setting in the BIOS. Hope there still there when I get home









Edit: 228th I'm comin up in the world lol


----------



## Wbroach23

Edit: DP sorry


----------



## De-Zant

Keep it up wbroach! We'll get into the top teams some day.


----------



## csm725

Oh yeah. Nearing the 6mil and icey


----------



## Tator Tot

Well I'm back into Top 25 for our team, so









As for our team breaking Top 10, well it'll happen.

We're OCN and we're good at everything we do.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15557516*
> Well I'm back into Top 25 for our team, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for our team breaking Top 100, *well it'll happen.*
> 
> We're OCN and we're good at everything we do.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whatpulse*
> OCN - Overclock.net
> 
> Proud Overclock.net Members
> 
> This team has 252 member(s), which have typed 672,200,574 keys and clicked 241,279,261 times all together.
> 
> The team holds 0.16% percent of all the teams/users of this project, *and is ranked 61st*


----------



## Tator Tot

Meant Top 10.









Not top 100, we broke top 100 a few months back.


----------



## alwang17

pushing on 5 million keys.


----------



## Nhb93

So I take it there isn't any worry that this will act as a key logger? I figure being in college might be the perfect time to start using this, even if this laptop keyboard has just about ruined my feel for typing on regular, tiered, full-sized keyboards.


----------



## [Adz]

Definitely not a keylogger.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Definitely not a keylogger.


hahahahaha. I got your passwords.


----------



## Bradey

http://whatpulse.org/keyboard-images...4bc88f4b26.png


----------



## De-Zant

I'm not sure how the ranks changed since chinesethunda is still right after me, and I don't think the guy in #19 is the one I passed, but whatever, I'm now rank 17!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bradey*


http://whatpulse.org/keyboard-images...4bc88f4b26.png


Space Invaders?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz];15575627*
> Space Invaders?


That's what I was thinking.

In other news, i'm getting close to 4 million keys and 1 million clicks. :3


----------



## Wbroach23

I had 11,269 Key presses or so after BF3 and it made me reset my Token and not let me pulse, Can anyone tell me why


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15577838*
> I had 11,269 Key presses or so after BF3 and it made me reset my Token and not let me pulse, Can anyone tell me why


If the problem persists, log out of what pulse on the desktop client and log back in.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Work that has me unable to access a computer for roughly 14 hours a day is not fun. -__-


----------



## De-Zant

So close to place 16, and from there it'd be 1k to place 15!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*


Work that has me unable to access a computer for roughly 14 hours a day is not fun. -__-


----------



## De-Zant

Snagged up myself place 15.

17 is 1k away from 16, 16 is 1k away from me at 15.

Getting a little bit close to each other, eh?


----------



## Wbroach23

SO we had two Earthquakes today in Oklahoma!!1!!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15588246*
> SO we had two Earthquakes today in Oklahoma!!1!!


Crazy, the bay area had a couple earthquakes back in October.


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump?


----------



## csm725




----------



## [Adz]

Just a few extra keys because I can









@*Tator* - could you rename the thread so that it's capitalised properly? "OCN WhatPulse Team" or "[Official] WhatPulse Team" looks so much nicer than "OCN'S WHATPULSE TEAM". Original OP used cap locks as cruise control for cool an attention grab, but now that we're a sizeable team it just seems immature.
Maybe it's just me, but it's been bugging me for ages >_<


----------



## Bradey

i concur because i can


----------



## [Adz]

I thank you because I can


----------



## Tator Tot

Magical Editor Powahs! HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!11111111111111111ELEVEN!!!!!!1


----------



## [Adz]

YAY


----------



## zodac

No more caps?


----------



## Tator Tot

Cruise Control for Cool has been disabled.


----------



## De-Zant

Will take ages to gain higher ranking now.









1 million to tryagainpls, and that's an active pulser!


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot;15603288*
> Cruise Control for Cool has been disabled.


Lulz.
Need to hit 20th!!!

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm rank 25 and only 100k keys from the guy above me.

I'm considering it pretty good, since I've had so many days of bad pulses or no whatpulse installed. And the number of corruptions I got (thanks to OC'ing / Windows BSODs)


----------



## Wbroach23

I set up my Gaming PC at home to pulse, but it's counting toward my work computer any way to fix that? I deleted it and tried to set it up again but still the same.


----------



## Scrappy

Make sure you have two computers on your account then when you log in it should allow you too choose which computer to pulse as.

Sent from my Samsung Captivate using Tapatalk.


----------



## Wbroach23

Well I know I have 2 but how do I pick which one to pulse from?


----------



## zodac

Rightclick the WP icon in the systray> Accounts> Local Account Details> Enter computer name.


----------



## csm725

Z is helpful outside of [email protected]


----------



## Swift Castiel

37th

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## csm725

Moar! 6 million, get!


----------



## De-Zant

This thread is filled with migration sherpa badges


----------



## csm725

Yes, so many sherpi


----------



## EpicPie

33rd place now. Just shy of 4 million keys.


----------



## zodac

I'm up into 28th, and OCN up into 60th.

High-fives!


----------



## De-Zant

Zodac, you need more keys.


----------



## zodac

You need more posts. :teaching:


----------



## De-Zant

But I have 22 000 on OCN. (Off topic included) And I've been here 1.5 years.


----------



## zodac

But I'm not counting OT posts.


----------



## De-Zant

Well then you get 4k taken out of your post count due to lounge.









But yes, I need to post more.


----------



## csm725

3.7k, not 4k. Silly Zant.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm up into 28th, and OCN up into 60th.
> 
> High-fives!


Dangit. I go to sleep for a whole day and Zodac gets 60k up on me


----------



## csm725

Still 22nd, but nice job everyone.
High-fives!


----------



## De-Zant

It says 3700something for me. Go check it out.

Maybe huddler broke it. Maybe your memory fails.


----------



## csm725

Yeah. I wrote 3.7k....


----------



## De-Zant

...


----------



## [Adz]

What are you guys talking about?


----------



## zodac

The validity of my post count.


----------



## csm725

Zodac, get in Steam chat, disturbed117 is impersonating you.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The validity of my post count.


Almost 42k
Seems legit.


----------



## csm725

Soz. Icey is proving hard to overtake.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Zodac, get in Steam chat, disturbed117 is impersonating you.


----------



## EpicPie

^ My favourite smiley.


----------



## csm725

Y u spell favorite wrong!?!??!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ My favourite smiley.


My favourite too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Y u spell favorite wrong!?!??!


1) Extra keypress
2) Favourite is the correct spelling. Favorite is just an example of the US bastardisation of the English language.


----------



## csm725

'Nuff said.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Nuff said.












Enough said.


----------



## alwang17

As my mother would say:
Quote:


> Favolite coror.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> As my mother would say:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Favolite coror.
Click to expand...

I thought that was a set up for a joke. But then I saw your location.


----------



## De-Zant

English is such a horrible language. It's useless arguing which broken way of accomplishing a set goal is correct.


----------



## csm725

Triple sherpa poast (yes zant, sherpi!)
inb4 ccccombo breaker

Also Adz, seems your dictionary is broken.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Triple sherpa poast (yes zant, sherpi!)
> inb4 ccccombo breaker
> Also Adz, seems your dictionary is broken.


no u


----------



## csm725

Quintuple sherpi


----------



## De-Zant

http://www.diclib.com/cgi-bin/d1.cgi?l=en&base=coed&page=showid&id=5668
http://www.wordhippo.com/what-is/the-plural-of/sherpa.html
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/sherpa

It's sherpas. Not sherpi


----------



## zodac

I'm sorry, am I breaking a combo?

<--- My facial expression is like that right now.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I'm sorry, am I breaking a combo?
> 
> <--- My facial expression is like that right now.


You get that excited about breaking a combo? You need to spend less time on the internet.


----------



## zodac

No doubt about that. But it is what it is.


----------



## csm725

Aww. Zant is Editor.


----------



## csm725

>Scumbag Speedster
>Saves up 240k pulse


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> >Scumbag Speedster
> >Saves up 240k pulse


Lol, before I began getting concerned about many keys I was losing due to BSoDs, I used to save up about 1m keys. The highest I ever got to was something like 1.7m - I wanted 2m but I had to reinstall so I pulsed before losing it all.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm slowly making my way up to 4mil keys. With enough gaming during my days off, I can do deeznuts.


----------



## alwang17

50K more keys before I can retake zodac. WRITE ALL THE ESSAYS!


----------



## csm725

Guise. Got overtaken. Not happy.


----------



## De-Zant

Chinesethunda took the 15th place now. I'm back to 16th.

However, he's only 50k keys away. So, better type more. And more. And more. And more.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Guise. Got overtaken. Not happy.


Get typing yo.


----------



## csm725

moar types


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> moar types


Write an essay.
Subject: _What are some of the moral, ethical and legal issues affecting modern e-business organisation?_

(No, I am totally not giving you an essay question from one of my university modules, but if you do write out an answer, feel free to send it to me and I'll gladly have it marked for you







)


----------



## csm725

Typical Microsoft employee. Stealing people's work.


----------



## [Adz]

Edit: video embedding is borked.


----------



## csm725

lol k
night guises


----------



## [Adz]

Night trollface.


----------



## csm725

Morning babe.


----------



## csm725

Morning babe.


----------



## EpicPie

Nice double post.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Morning babe.


Morninggggg :3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Nice double post.


xD


----------



## csm725

Updated to 1.7.1


----------



## csm725

hai guises


----------



## Wbroach23

Howdy howdy csm


----------



## De-Zant

Chinesethunda just pulsed his way out of my reach for the next while.

Oh well, at least I can still gain a few places within the next few months because some team members are slow or inactive.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm going to try and push for 4 million keys by the end of today.


----------



## [Adz]

Aiming for 15 million by the end of the month. At my current rate, I'll be there in 11 days. Allowing for reduced activity over weekends, but increased activity due to deadlines rapidly approaching, I should be at 15 million in about 9-10 days.


----------



## Onions

joined


----------



## csm725

Soz. Used a wacom today. Pulsed.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Soz. Used a wacom today. Pulsed.


Using a Wacom gets you 21 cps?


----------



## csm725

Le gasp, right?


----------



## EpicPie

4 million keys!


----------



## [Adz]

Sense.
This makes none.

(Unless you pulsed from another computer)

Side note: your x120e computer has exactly 50% of your keys according to the pie chart on your profile.

Edit: Epic!!! Congrats


----------



## csm725

Nope. 65k clicks... what. the. hell.
Grats Epic


----------



## EpicPie

Thanks guise. <3


----------



## alwang17

Dangit. Zodac is still a good 60k keys ahead.


----------



## zodac

And it's gonna get worse.


----------



## csm725

Let's see zodac catch up to me


----------



## EpicPie

Does a stapler have recoil?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I just upgraded to 1.7.1 I really need to put in some good keys this weekend before work starts again on monday lol. Falling so far behind.


----------



## csm725

Staplers should have recoil as they use a spring.


----------



## Tator Tot

I'm only 200k behind CSM. 

I could make this up if I wasn't in Skype all the time. @[email protected]


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'm only 200k behind CSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make this up if I wasn't in Skype all the time. @[email protected]


I get a lot of my keys from skype >_>


----------



## Tator Tot

You don't when you're in the Talking-Chat part.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> I'm only 200k behind CSM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make this up if I wasn't in Skype all the time. @[email protected]


Scumbag Tator
Saves up 238k keys


----------



## IEATFISH

Well, somehow I have crawled back up to 25th...







I think it is probably due to my site features guide, lol.


----------



## [Adz]

Damnit Hydroid, I was so close to catching up again!!!
In fact, I was...


----------



## csm725




----------



## De-Zant

I can't believe I've know dropped 2 places.









Gotta play more minecraft / TF2 or type more.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Aiming for 15 million by the end of the month. At my current rate, I'll be there in 11 days. Allowing for reduced activity over weekends, but increased activity due to deadlines rapidly approaching, I should be at 15 million in about 9-10 days.


I'm perfectly on target. Today is day 9 and I'm 25k~ away from 15 million.

Also, back ahead of Hydroid!!!!


























































Edit:


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I'll catch up after Christmas when I don't have work.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll catch up after Christmas when I don't have work.


Keep working, it's good for you


----------



## csm725

Grats on the 15mil Adzie!


----------



## alwang17

So I was away at singapore for Thanksgiving, which meant zodac went up by a lot. But I've closed the gap down to 80k.


----------



## csm725

Still 23rd!!!!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> So I was away at singapore for Thanksgiving, which meant zodac went up by a lot. But I've closed the gap down to 80k.


 Looks like 130k to me? :headscrat


----------



## Wbroach23

I need to play my games more, and Hijack my roomates computer and install it while he's not there he plays WOW and Maple story that should get some keys up there lol. I get a Minimum of 10k keys everytime I play BF3, mmmm and when I start Skyrim oooo yeah snap into a slim jim!!!!!!


----------



## De-Zant

So close to getting place #15 again.









Been playing tons of minecraft, that might have something to do with me getting tons of keys (And clicks!)

Edit - There! Also noticed that if you are tied with someone, you disappear from the list if the other guy got there first.


----------



## csm725

22nd now!


----------



## G33K

Made it into the 5 million key club


----------



## csm725

Noice brah


----------



## Orzornn

Haha I play stepmania a lot, it makes my keys jump quite a bit, If I were to pulse right now I'd jump to 15th.


----------



## csm725

Erm there's a well know glitch in the WhatPulse software where it sets your username to the wrong one. I would recommend you to change it to "csm725"


----------



## De-Zant

Man, chinesethunda is quick. I have to play more minecraft.


----------



## Orzornn

Anyone know how to open the .bin files that contain your individual key press info? I had what pulse on my old HDD before I bought my SSD and would just like to see how many times I've pressed the arrow keys alone.. lol


----------



## De-Zant

I've not upgraded to 1.7.1 yet, but at least with the previous version, you could see your key frequencies and counts by right clicking the systems tray icon, and selecting "key frequencies".


----------



## Orzornn

Yeah I know about that, but I had what pulse installed separately on the other hard-drive, and opening that one instead just shows me nothing, oh well not a big deal. On this install alone I have 700,000 presses on the arrow keys alone.



I guess the picture only shows that even more.. haha.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yeah! Hit my first million key strokes









http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/336116/


----------



## Onions

is it normal to have a lot more clicks then keys XD cause honestly my ratio is like stupid ,lol

like look at this


----------



## csm725




----------



## EpicPie

Recently broke 1 million clicks without realizing it, haha.


----------



## pjBSOD

Thanks for reminding me to install this again... just put my sig rig back together and I forgot to install this again









Coming up on 300k clicks / keys


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Recently broke 1 million clicks without realizing it, haha.


Congratulations guys


----------



## csm725

Thanks Adzie and lovely to see you back!


----------



## [Adz]

Oh hai, I'm that guy,
Built so fly in a silk bow tie,
Don't know why I'm built so fly,
But I am, no lie.
Oh my.


----------



## EpicPie

33rd place.


----------



## csm725

22nd


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 22nd











Cereal guy, that is all.


----------



## csm725




----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*


I typed out the URL for extra keys because I can.


----------



## csm725

You better know how to touch type - I wouldn't be able to look at that Azio monstrosity without upsetting my stomach.


----------



## pjBSOD

User:
ePeenOCN

Keys:
369,851

Clicks:
547,180

Miles:
9.10

Stats so far


----------



## csm725

Nice. I hit 7.15 mil


----------



## pjBSOD

That's quite a lot. My clicks are so much higher than my keys because I play League of Legends _a lot_. Lots of clicking in that game


----------



## csm725

Lulz.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Man I'm falling so far behind, but I only have 2 more days of work left and then I'll be back in the game!


----------



## pjBSOD

User:
ePeenOCN

Keys:
463,528

Clicks:
657,108

Miles:
11.08


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Man I'm falling so far behind, but I only have 2 more days of work left and then I'll be back in the game!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

1 more day!!!! And my new mechanical keyboard arrived today so I'm really keen to give it a test run in Starcraft 2 when I get home from work tomorrow and finally don't have to be worrying about an early start the next day.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm gonna miss being in 8th place.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

You have quite a lead on me at the moment though, it'll take me about a month to catch upto you if I'm putting out 50k keys a day and you keep the same rate.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Was wondering why I didn't see the pulse message for a long time, turns out it was pooling my keys. When I try to pulse, I get an error. Cool beans, so that's 1.3 million keys wasted?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Ouch dude, I feel for you...


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Ouch dude, I feel for you...


This.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Was wondering why I didn't see the pulse message for a long time, turns out it was pooling my keys. When I try to pulse, I get an error. Cool beans, so that's 1.3 million keys wasted?


Oh my God...........................

I blue screened today playing L4D2 (apparently recent ati drivers conflict with the source engine negatively?), and lost 12k keys and was pissed......... but over 1 mil? Oh man.....


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> You have quite a lead on me at the moment though, it'll take me about a month to catch upto you if I'm putting out 50k keys a day and you keep the same rate.


But I can't sustain 25k/day though. I'm no longer writing essays every day and I'll be focused on revision over the coming weeks, so I shouldn't be typing much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*
> 
> Was wondering why I didn't see the pulse message for a long time, turns out it was pooling my keys. When I try to pulse, I get an error. Cool beans, so that's 1.3 million keys wasted?


Ouch. On the bright side, you've topped me as having the largest single loss of keys.


----------



## csm725




----------



## [Adz]

Wait, what???
I had around 30k keys last night because I forgot to set up autopulse on this rig, so I set it to autopulse at 50k instead (to avoid screwing with my nice neat numbers).
I checked it just now, and I've got 15k keys. Load up my stats page... I've got no 50k pulse there ei..

Crap. Just remembered I got a BSOD earlier today. Local account's corrupted.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Bad luck man. I had a BSOD the other day too, but it didn't corrupt anything and I think I only would have lost 9k keys at the time anyway.


----------



## [Adz]

It depends on when the BSOD occurs. If happens during a read/write operation, consider it gone. Otherwise, it should be safe.
Mine just happened as soon as I logged in, so it was in the middle of a read operation.

Next time, I should try to see if that backup file that sits next to it actually does anything.


----------



## csm725

I had a BSOD corrupt 26k keys yesterday :/
I will be reinstalling Windows next weekend, hope I remember to snatch WP first...


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Alright! This year is getting under way and I should be back to a regular schedule within the next week as far as sleep and time on the computer is concerned. I've got to buckle under and work on quite a bit of stuff in the next few weeks which I am looking forward to. Stuff I've been anticipating for 3 months already.


----------



## Swift Castiel

Just 1 million more keys or so till I'm on Page 1 of the team ...


----------



## pjBSOD

User:
ePeenOCN

Keys:
951,966

Clicks:
1,249,280

Miles:
21.88

Sooooo close to 1 mil keys


----------



## De-Zant

Still toggling between 15th and 16th place.


----------



## pjBSOD

User:
ePeenOCN
Keys:
1,002,420
Clicks:
1,259,227
Miles:
22.47

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> User:
> ePeenOCN
> Keys:
> 1,002,420
> Clicks:
> 1,259,227
> Miles:
> 22.47
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Keys: *1,128,070*

Clicks: *689,854*

*Miles:* 37.53


----------



## pjBSOD

How do you have that many more miles?! O_O


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> How do you have that many more miles?! O_O


lol, Skyrim


----------



## alwang17

So quiet in here.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Disturbed117

BUMP!


----------



## Onions

i have an error code when i try to pulse too.... its not fun i think im jsut gonna net them pool and see if i can pull the program to another install and pulse it htere


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> i have an error code when i try to pulse too.... its not fun i think im jsut gonna net them pool and see if i can pull the program to another install and pulse it htere


What error?


----------



## Orzornn

So let's just say that some Pepsi decided to say hello to my Logitech G15, it didn't like that much. Trying out a Microsoft Sidewinder x4 and liking it so far, feels a bit different although I do kind of miss the screen on my g15.


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> What error?



this one


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> 
> this one


I've had that problem before when my computer randomly shut down. A simple log out and log in solved it.


----------



## Onions

like log out of the user? i have restared my pc many many times


----------



## zodac

No, rightclick the WP icon> Account> Logoff user. You'll lose the points you have now, but you'll be able to pulse again.


----------



## Onions

well geez z i thought the bot program didnt allow you to leave the [email protected] threads.......

ps: thnx tho


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No, rightclick the WP icon> Account> Logoff user. You'll lose the points you have now, but you'll be able to pulse again.


This.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD




----------



## csm725




----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Disturbed117

I demand a BUMP.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

16 million!!!!!


----------



## alwang17

Sigh. Just lost 34k keys cause of token error. Oh well.


----------



## borandi

Transferred my account over as I'm new to OCN.

"borandi has been a participant since 2006-10-04 (68 months ago), and in that time has typed 18,636,105 keys, clicked 5,324,070 times and moved his or her mouse for 1337.34 miles."

At least half of those months I didn't have it installed anywhere. Most of those miles was a glitch, when I was using RealVNC to connect to other machines.


----------



## zodac

And with that, we're now 49th in the world! :wheee:


----------



## csm725




----------



## Onions

yay lol:wheee:





















































































































































































































































































































































































i typed all of those cause i can


----------



## borandi

Haha. I spend most of my days writing computer hardware reviews - about 28k chars every few days. That's not counting my forum activity or MSN/Skype or whatever


----------



## Onions

man you got the dream job XD like bundy from the wc section XD


----------



## borandi

Lol it would be good, if it paid enough to do it full time. Alas, job hunting is slow


----------



## Onions

edit:

wow i had a productive day at the office XD i jsut pulsed mine and my teams afternoon work almost 70k key presses XD we had alot of tabbing and spacebar presses thats for sure


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Transferred my account over as I'm new to OCN.
> "borandi has been a participant since 2006-10-04 (68 months ago), and in that time has typed 18,636,105 keys, clicked 5,324,070 times and moved his or her mouse for 1337.34 miles."
> At least half of those months I didn't have it installed anywhere. Most of those miles was a glitch, when I was using RealVNC to connect to other machines.


Sigh, and that first place spot becomes ever more elusive...

But on the other hand, welcome to the team!!!









EDIT:
I just thought I might post this here:


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Transferred my account over as I'm new to OCN.
> "borandi has been a participant since 2006-10-04 (68 months ago), and in that time has typed 18,636,105 keys, clicked 5,324,070 times and moved his or her mouse for 1337.34 miles."
> At least half of those months I didn't have it installed anywhere. Most of those miles was a glitch, when I was using RealVNC to connect to other machines.


You know that with 1337 miles moved, you are no longer allowed to move your mouse...right?


----------



## De-Zant

Now I'm going to have to work my way up to 15th place, _yet again._


----------



## csm725

And... knocked down another place.


----------



## Jeff78

Just installed it and joined up.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Sigh, and that first place spot becomes ever more elusive...
> But on the other hand, welcome to the team!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I just thought I might post this here:


How did you get that image?


----------



## borandi

Right click WhatPulse, go to key frequencies -> generate image

Edit:









From 1.7m keystrokes

F10: 1 key press. Forever alone


----------



## De-Zant

Whatpulse icon in systray, right click -> key frequencies -> generate image (too late I see, ninja'd







)

This right here is mine.


----------



## csm725




----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Right click WhatPulse, go to key frequencies -> generate image
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1.7m keystrokes
> F10: 1 key press. Forever alone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> Whatpulse icon in systray, right click -> key frequencies -> generate image (too late I see, ninja'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> This right here is mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*


:face-palm: thanks.


----------



## Disturbed117

http://whatpulse.org/keyboard-images/336274/20956f702fbcb1654edcb3165cdbc234.png


----------



## Onions

dammit i left a macro on over lunch :facepalm: i got over 100k over lunch and forgot to turn it off so im jsut gonna pulse it XD


----------



## csm725

Please don't...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Please don't...


I agree.


----------



## Onions

ok i wont lol imaa jsut lose it XD to bad i had like 20k legit keys


----------



## zodac

Lol, 1.4m keys, and I haven't pressed F8 yet.


----------



## Onions

*Z machine BSOD's and loses all the keypresses*


----------



## zodac

I mean key frequencies, not I've got 1.4mil to pulse.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I mean key frequencies, not I've got 1.4mil to pulse.


That would be quite annoying to catch up with.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Yessss!!! 9th


----------



## pjBSOD

Grats Hydroid :3

I always forgot to reinstall WhatPulse after a reformat! I missed a few hours of keystrokes and clicks


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Yessss!!! 9th


I have enough keys stockpiled to take over again, but only for a few hours at your rate Dx


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I have enough keys stockpiled to take over again, but only for a few hours at your rate Dx


I already have just under 20k keys since that pulse waiting for the next pulse too.


----------



## Wbroach23

I just Updated Whatpulse at home it was saying it couldn't find server or something so I figured i needed to update guess i'll see if it works tonight lol









Edit:This why is this popping up?  and how do I reset my local settings?


----------



## pjBSOD

That happened to me, easy fix. Just use the "Logoff Profile" option and it'll work fine afterwards, you lose all the precious keys you typed though


----------



## Bradey

wow,
ive never had a problem with what pulse


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradey*
> 
> wow,
> ive never had a problem with what pulse


I believe mine happened after a crash.


----------



## Onions

yea if a BSOD happens during a write proccess then your boned


----------



## alwang17

Yay top of 2nd page! But bottom of 1st page is so far away...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions*
> 
> yea if a BSOD happens during a write proccess then your boned


Eh, boned in the sense of you just lost all of your keystrokes & clicks during that timelapse, but not in the sense that you cannot fix it with the "logoff user" function


----------



## Wbroach23

No BSOD but The house tripped a breaker while I was on my PC and shut my whole room off lol. Would that screw it up as well?

I havent tried to pulse since I logged off and what not yet so I'll do that tonight and let you guys know thanks


----------



## csm725

Try to pulse, see what happens...


----------



## [Adz]

Easiest way to check if your install is corrupt is to check your local account details.
Right click the icon > Account > Local Account Details.
If everything seems right, then it's all good. If it's screwed up, you'll have to log out and log back in again.


----------



## EpicPie

I hit 5million keys an didn't even notice.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Believe the last time I posted in this thread, was somewhere around 800,000 keys.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!*
> 
> 
> Believe the last time I posted in this thread, was somewhere around 800,000 keys.


Grats!


----------



## borandi

Just lost 133k keys. Was wondering why my netbook wasn't pulsing, saw 133k keys, then saw the logs that my save file was corrupt. Usually I set my pulses to 10k keys or 2k clicks.


----------



## Wbroach23

Thanks for the help guies logging out and back in fixed it


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Thanks for the help guies logging out and back in fixed it


Glad to hear.


----------



## Orzornn

Close to 9 million keys, I should hit 10 million before the end of February, and hopefully before my birthday.


----------



## Onions

lol putting this on my work pc = total win.. great way to show my boss's how much im really working XD like im averaging 50k a day XD


----------



## Jeff78

Is there any way to change the tray icon?


----------



## Onions

lol so at work we had to leave a scrip on all night to simulate a weeks worth of data input..... dont worry i will not be pulsing it just wanted to share some experiences


----------



## borandi

WP probably wouldn't accept it anyway. WP will refuse any submission >50 keys per second.


----------



## Onions

didnt know that lol but where does it say my keys per second?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> WP probably wouldn't accept it anyway. WP will refuse any submission >50 keys per second.


Implying they believe a human can type at 49 kps lol


----------



## csm725

While ranting to Tator about various things, I have managed a 20KPS pulse.


----------



## borandi

If you pulse from two machines in quick succession with the second pulse being very big, that's what causes the KPS to shoot right up, because it calculates the KPS from your last overall pulse, not pulse from that machine.


----------



## csm725

My previous pulse was from the same machine. I am aware of the server-side calculation of KPS.


----------



## borandi

Got an interim job until my proper one starts. Doing bug testing and reporting in software, and was allowed to install WP. score


----------



## [Adz]

http://imgur.com/gallery/NHM9u

Title of the pic is why I posted this xD


----------



## csm725

OMG OMG OMG I caught this on imgur yesterday too!


----------



## pjBSOD

Oh, I hit 2 mil.

User:
ePeenOCN

Keys:
2,080,856

Clicks:
2,133,049

Miles:
42.09


----------



## csm725

Nearing 9 mil


----------



## borandi

borandi has pressed 19,004,464 keys.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

This is somewhat relevant here. This is what I did to my keyboard today.


----------



## Disturbed117

20k keys away from 1.4mil


----------



## pjBSOD

Oh, just noticed I hit 3 mil









User:
ePeenOCN
Keys:
3,040,600
Clicks:
2,406,483
Miles:
49.00


----------



## csm725

csm > *


----------



## Onions

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> csm > *


you a programmer csm XD cause i got that it was lolz

but onions>tear ducts

that is all


----------



## csm725

Naw, just basic knowledge of C# and Java.
lol


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## alwang17

Has been rather quiet around here. Recently hit 7 million keys


----------



## csm725

I'm climbing up the ranks fast.


----------



## Disturbed117

Just hit 1.4 mil


----------



## csm725

Grats!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Grats!


Thx, Should have 2 mil before to long


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Woo 17million, and took 7th place at the same time.







Borandi, I'm coming for you!


----------



## tryagainplss

I wonder what this says about me lol

(screenshot is based on my last 9,274,868 keys)


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> I wonder what this says about me lol
> (screenshot is based on my last 9,274,868 keys)


Programmer?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

There aren't enough bracket and brace keys for a programmer.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> I wonder what this says about me lol
> (screenshot is based on my last 9,274,868 keys)


How'd you get this?


----------



## csm725

Right click WhatPulse icon -> Key Frequencies -> Generate Image.


----------



## IceColdBrewski

postbits for this would be awesome *hinthint*


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Right click WhatPulse icon -> Key Frequencies -> Generate Image.


Thanks babe.


----------



## Disturbed117

hmm


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceColdBrewski*
> 
> postbits for this would be awesome *hinthint*


Wasn't there a huge debate about this last year and we decided that the nature of WhatPulse wasn't the same as that of [email protected] and other stuff like that, so it didn't warrant one.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Woo 17million, and took 7th place at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borandi, I'm coming for you!


One does not simply write 3500 words in a few hours... oh wait, yes I did.









Code:



Code:


3       2012/02/19 19:09:12     10,002  361     0.02    2.03    0.07
4       2012/02/19 17:47:16     10,002  193     0.01    2.64    0.05
5       2012/02/19 16:44:04     10,002  395     0.03    1.23    0.05
6       2012/02/19 14:28:38     10,002  482     0.03    1.43    0.07
7       2012/02/19 12:31:59     10,002  980     0.07    0.19    0.02

Should be same again today when I get started.


----------



## pjBSOD

I started playing WoW about a month ago again, and I can easily get up to 12k+ keys every hour


----------



## IceColdBrewski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> Wasn't there a huge debate about this last year and we decided that the nature of WhatPulse wasn't the same as that of [email protected] and other stuff like that, so it didn't warrant one.


I have no idea. I just found this yesterday.

I don't see the point unless there is something people can strive for


----------



## Disturbed117

960,150 clicks


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> One does not simply write 3500 words in a few hours... oh wait, yes I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 3       2012/02/19 19:09:12     10,002  361     0.02    2.03    0.07
> 4       2012/02/19 17:47:16     10,002  193     0.01    2.64    0.05
> 5       2012/02/19 16:44:04     10,002  395     0.03    1.23    0.05
> 6       2012/02/19 14:28:38     10,002  482     0.03    1.43    0.07
> 7       2012/02/19 12:31:59     10,002  980     0.07    0.19    0.02
> 
> Should be same again today when I get started.


Ouch, nice job with that. But I'm still coming for you.


----------



## pjBSOD

4 mil









User:
ePeenOCN
Keys:
4,007,916
Clicks:
2,637,683
Miles:
55.59


----------



## Disturbed117

Is whatpulse.org Down?


----------



## csm725

Confirmed.


----------



## borandi

Yup, nothing for me.


----------



## Disturbed117

Strange. i have a 10k pulse ready.


----------



## csm725

It shouldn't cause you to lose the pulse...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> It shouldn't cause you to lose the pulse...


I have to do a reformat in a few hours After i get my new board.


----------



## alwang17

whatpulse.org is working again now.


----------



## csm725

16th and 10 mil keys


----------



## Disturbed117

105th.

1.5mil keys


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

1 Pulse away from 17.5mil and I I should be pulsing soon.


----------



## csm725




----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> borandi has pressed 19,004,464 keys.


Now at 19.6 mill a month later, so 600k/month. Sounds about right.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I'm still going to catch you eventually.







I've had half a million in 15 days.


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump.


----------



## EpicPie

I'm near 6mil keys.


----------



## pjBSOD

I think I've lost a couple thousand keys this week, it keeps making me reset my tokens and the site won't respond...


----------



## alwang17

Aw yea, hit 8 million this weekend.


----------



## dasparx

Oh, yeah, this stuff...

Alright i'll install it again. im still 5th haha.

Gonna miss not WASD-ing while watching movies. cramps + RSI inbound!


----------



## delusion87

I would gladly help








Only i had saved my old whatpulse from 5 years ago i'd have by now trillion i guess xD

Gonna dl & install again.


----------



## IEATFISH

Wow, our team is up to 39th! Good job guys. If I get a chance soon I'll do some more spam-vertising.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Wow, our team is up to 39th! Good job guys. If I get a chance soon I'll do some more spam-vertising.


I have whatpulse on all day every day, no reason it shouldn't be honestly









Hopefully we get higher!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> I have whatpulse on all day every day, *no reason it shouldn't be honestly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully we get higher!


This.


----------



## pjBSOD

Sigh.. more WhatPulse server timeouts. Losing so many keys this week, so frustrating.


----------



## borandi

dasparx is up and running again, just as I got within 300k of him.


----------



## pjBSOD

User:
ePeenOCN

Keys:
6,006,567

Clicks:
3,149,011

Miles:
69.86


----------



## csm725

User:
csm725
Keys:
10,871,414
Clicks:
1,801,782
Miles:
133.24


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm nearing 1.7mil


----------



## Samurai707

Just signed up! Right in time to write my final term paper too...


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Just signed up! Right in time to write my final term paper too...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Just signed up! Right in time to write my final term paper too...


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Disturbed117

Clearly in need of a bump.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Oh yeah...I hit 18million btw.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm a day or two away from clawing back 9th


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.

Edit: Broke 1.7 million.


----------



## borandi

Should hit 20m today or over the next couple of days


----------



## EpicPie

Passed 6m last night.









Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## borandi

20 million keys
5.5 million clicks

400k keys in 22 days ~ 600k/month. Still doing my average.


----------



## [Adz]

Hit 17 million and took back 9th place.


----------



## JCG

Woot! Just took 100th place


----------



## [Adz]

Nice one!
Is it just me or does







look like he's taken pills? Chrome 17 on Windows... seems to have the speedhack again


----------



## Disturbed117

Just broke 1.8 mill.


----------



## Susiria

I have a problem where as soon as WhatPulse launches it just closes. As soon as I right-click the icon in my task bar it just closes. Anyone have any answers?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Susiria*
> 
> I have a problem where as soon as WhatPulse launches it just closes. As soon as I right-click the icon in my task bar it just closes. Anyone have any answers?


Have you tried reinstalling it?


----------



## Angrybutcher

yay, just broke 1M clicks!


----------



## Disturbed117

Congrats.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> yay, just broke 1M clicks!


69. Hehehe


----------



## Susiria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Have you tried reinstalling it?


Yeah, same problem happens.


----------



## Samurai707

Challenge excepted, gonna get more mouse clicks over key presses. http://whatpulse.org/stats/users/350387/


----------



## borandi

Moved into 5th







20.5m+ key presses
Only 6mil to 4th :/


----------



## Boyboyd

Joined the team. Put it on my work computer. Looking at the key frequency just now and they're all numbers and tabs, lol. I'll be putting it on my home computer tonight.


----------



## JCG

I'm still stuck at 96th place.







Will be breaking 2 million soon though, which is probably nothing for some of you hardcore guys, but a big one for me.


----------



## csm725

I broke 12 mil yesterday.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Joined the team. Put it on my work computer. Looking at the key frequency just now and they're all numbers and tabs, lol. I'll be putting it on my home computer tonight.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I'm still stuck at 96th place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be breaking 2 million soon though, which is probably nothing for some of you hardcore guys, but a big one for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I broke 12 mil yesterday.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I'm still stuck at 96th place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be breaking 2 million soon though, which is probably nothing for some of you hardcore guys, but a big one for me.


consider yourself 1-upped
Quote:


> boydyboyd is in 123578th place.


Just need a 4 for a straight.


----------



## JCG

Boydy, you joined 40 months ago, how come you've only just started using it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Boydy, you joined 40 months ago, how come you've only just started using it?


I have no idea. Took me ages to register because it told me i'd already registered. I think i must have been drunk the first time or something.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I have no idea. Took me ages to register because it told me i'd already registered. *I think i must have been drunk the first time or something.*


Looking at your avatar, I won't be surprised if you were


----------



## Disturbed117

95th place on our team.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Just Signed up, Now, does this pick up keystrokes in games too? I tend to troll a lot in various MMO's


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Just Signed up, Now, does this pick up keystrokes in games too? I tend to troll a lot in various MMO's


Yep, any keys through your keyboard


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> Just Signed up, Now, does this pick up keystrokes in games too? I tend to troll a lot in various MMO's


Yes. You can even view your key frequencies on a number of different charts. You can generate an image within the program to display which keys you have pressed the most. Here's mine.


----------



## Nitrogannex

OK, thanks, and, is the information sent out automatically, or do i have to pulse now every single time.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*
> 
> OK, thanks, and, is the information sent out automatically, or do i have to pulse now every single time.


You can always pulse manually, but you can also set it to pulse automatically every X hours, keystrokes, or clicks.







I find autopulsing every 1000-10 000 keystrokes to be a good setting. You won't lose any large amounts of keystrokes if you get an error.


----------



## Boyboyd

FPS gamer here

Until I did some typing today my most used keys were AWSD in that order.


----------



## Disturbed117

Here is my Current key frequencies.


----------



## Nitrogannex

And Mine


----------



## [Adz]

Why not?


----------



## csm725

Mine:


----------



## Nitrogannex

Am I the only one thinking we should get a postbit for this, if anything, it would draw in more people


----------



## [Adz]

It has been brought up twice before and shot down both times.


----------



## Jeppzer

I have no idea why I apperently press the numpad keys.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

This is mine from just under 2 months.


----------



## tryagainplss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why I apperently press the numpad keys.


Holy balls lol. You haven't even pressed Shift, ctrl, and alt. Not to mention Q lol.

For how many of your last keystrokes is that picture?


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why I apperently press the numpad keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy balls lol. You haven't even pressed Shift, ctrl, and alt. Not to mention Q lol.
> 
> For how many of your last keystrokes is that picture?
Click to expand...

Look at most of those pictures we've posted. Ctrl, shift, and alt don't properly register for most.


----------



## csm725

They register fine for me, but Left and Right get mixed up...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> 
> This is mine from just under 2 months.


Wow you love the 4 key.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tryagainplss*
> 
> Holy balls lol. You haven't even pressed Shift, ctrl, and alt. Not to mention Q lol.
> For how many of your last keystrokes is that picture?


That was for around 4k on the laptop.

But looking at them today I start to see a pattern emerge. I have Swedish layout kb's, and it really messes with what key is registered.


----------



## zodac

Whooo, spacebar!


----------



## Nitrogannex

GET DOWN!!!!!!







(this is my lappy)


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Wow you love the 4 key.


Haha yeah I play Starcraft 2 and 4 is the hotkey for my main base when I play







Gotta keep that macro up!


----------



## csm725

Broke 2 million clicks recently. Yay?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Broke 2 million clicks recently. Yay?


Good job. I have *1,312,203 clicks.*

I Just regained 95th on the team as well.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Broke 2 million clicks recently. Yay?


I have less keystrokes than you but at least I have 3mil clicks.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> I have less *keystrokes* than you but at least I have 3mil clicks.


How many?


----------



## borandi

On my main daily. Space bar is double the second highest :/


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> I have less *keystrokes* than you but at least I have 3mil clicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many?
Click to expand...

I have 11,300,420 according to WP and csm has around 12.3mil.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *De-Zant*
> 
> I have 11,300,420 according to WP and csm has around 12.3mil.


Insert Eye Twitch "Here".


----------



## Jeppzer

Hmm, the frequencies are spreading.


----------



## De-Zant

More key frequencies pics! Apparently my modifiers have switched places between left and right. I've played a lot of tribes so my left shift should be the green one with a lot of keystrokes there. I'm also wondering why E isn't as pressed as the others, considering I use it a lot for movement in games, especially for jetting in tribes. Well, that chart does have 4 million keystrokes on it. It's time to reset it now.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm nearly at 3m clicks.

Tator, any chance you could put the Team Overclock.net link in the OP above the banner? Every time I go to the page, the image reloads a second after I get there so I end up missing the link because the image pushes it down.


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*


CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE!!!! (and jump)


----------



## Nitrogannex




----------



## De-Zant

After a couple of rounds of tribes:


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGE!!!! (and jump)
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitrogannex*


"He's charging us! AVOID AVOID!!!"


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> "He's charging us! AVOID AVOID!!!"










i literally Lol'd


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Samurai707

Lots of League of Legends and term papers later...


----------



## zodac

Ha, going by clicks, I'm 22nd.


----------



## G33K




----------



## droozel

Joined.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Joined.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*
> 
> Joined.


Welcome!!!


----------



## Disturbed117

94th now.


----------



## [Adz]

Team is 37. Not far from 1bn keypresses


----------



## Disturbed117

Back to 95th


----------



## Excaliborg

Joined and proceeded to play Stepmania.


----------



## MrDandy

I joined too







.


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Back to 95th


Don't feel bad, i'm at 245th


----------



## zodac

So... how come we haven't had a WP event yet?


----------



## csm725

Tator's busy IRL.


----------



## zodac

Someone else do it then. IIRC the WP API can be used in GDocs with =IMPORTXML. Can't be that hard for someone to set something up.


----------



## csm725

I'd be willing to do something if you helped me grab WP stats.


----------



## zodac

I'll go check it out. Post back here in 5 minutes to remind me.


----------



## csm725

Like hell I will. I'm going to shower. You have a quarter hour


----------



## zodac

My God that was simple.

Here's the XML page (change the ID at the end to change the user):

http://whatpulse.org/api/user.php?UserID=324488

In GDocs, this would be the formula:

=IMPORTXML("http://whatpulse.org/api/user.php?UserID=324488";"//*section*")

Where section is the section in the XML page. For example for total keys, you would enter:

=IMPORTXML("http://whatpulse.org/api/user.php?UserID=324488";"//TotalKeyCount")

Set up a form with OCN name and WP ID#, and you can easily set up a spreadsheet for this..


----------



## IEATFISH

One reason we don't have any 'events' for this is the very nature of the program. It isn't a competition like Folding or BOINC where more=better. It is simply a tracking application to track what you already do. Yes, there are ranks and teams but that isn't the focus of the tracking.

Events are pointless. You might as well take the last 2 weeks rather than the next 2 weeks because there shouldn't be any difference (statistically speaking). If we hold an event that has any sort of goal (# of clicks, most clicks, farthest mouse movement, etc.) it then ruins the whole point of Whatpulse. It is not made to 'get more', it is made to 'keep track'. Another fundamental reason why there's not a big incentive to push Whatpulse to the forum.


----------



## zodac

I thought that argument was why we didn't have sig badges/a postbit, not why we don't have contests.

There are a few things which would be in favour of having an event:

1) More is better... there are ranking tables for the teams, and this would help our push to page 1 of the stats. 

2) It doesn't necessarily have to be about clicks/keys - it could be a recruitment contest too.

3) It's just a bit of fun. 

It's not like it'd be hard to set up, and I can't imagine there would be any downsides to it. It might not be as useful as a Folding/BOINC event, but why shouldn't we have one?


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I thought that argument was why we didn't have sig badges/a postbit, not why we don't have contests.
> 
> There are a few things which would be in favour of having an event:
> 
> 1) More _is_ better... there are ranking tables for the teams, and this would help our push to page 1 of the stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) It doesn't necessarily have to be about clicks/keys - it could be a recruitment contest too.
> 3) It's just a bit of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like it'd be hard to set up, and I can't imagine there would be any downsides to it. It might not be as useful as a Folding/BOINC event, but why shouldn't we have one?


I like the recruitment idea, otherwise i think a contest would just turn into "who can mash the most keys like an ape without leaving"


----------



## zodac

Mashing keys would help for point #1 though...


----------



## Nitrogannex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Mashing keys _would_ help for point #1 though...


*challenge accepted*


----------



## zodac

Go for it, Mr. 244th.


----------



## dalastbmills

Diablo III is going to kill my key count, but it will help my click counts bahaha!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Mashing keys would help for point #1 though...


But that's not the point. It's like trying to do a speed run through Skyrim. Just because you can do it doesn't mean it matters. If yo are so keen on getting to number one, just sign up a few more accounts and set up some scripts to push keys. 'But that's not legitimate!' some may say. Neither is a contest for more clicks, that's my point.

The recruitment idea is interesting though a bit difficult to track. I 'recruited' about half the team but I have referral stats since I didn't use my referral link.


----------



## zodac

We can do both - a keycount event for current members, with a referral option for signups.

And yeah, I know there's no actual purpose for WP in particular, but what's the point of having a team if we don't actually do anything?


----------



## Disturbed117

Just hit 2 million keys. And ranked 93rd on team.









Also; I agree with z.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> We can do both - a keycount event for current members, with a referral option for signups.
> 
> And yeah, I know there's no actual purpose for WP in particular, but what's the point of having a team if we don't actually do anything?


We don't do anything. Again, Whatpulse is a tracking program and so it just conglomerates what it tracks from us. The only type of 'competition' or 'event' that would work is something passive like new members. Anything that uses a metric from Whatpulse will be flawed and pointless.


----------



## Angrybutcher

A few days ago I passed 3M keys


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> We don't do anything. Again, Whatpulse is a tracking program and so it just conglomerates what it tracks from us. The only type of 'competition' or 'event' that would work is something passive like new members. Anything that uses a metric from Whatpulse will be flawed and pointless.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> A few days ago I passed 3M keys


I love the irony here.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I love the irony here.


Where is there any irony? Did you read my previous posts? There is a marked difference between tracking and competing. Whatpulse is not about competing any more than a calorie tracker is about trying to see who can eat more. No one (at least they shouldn't or they're idiots) comes home and sits at their PC and just presses buttons for Whatpulse. They don't continuously spam keys. The goal is not to get more keys. Whatpulse only keeps track of how many keys you already use. It's is fun and exciting to reach milestones such as millions but that doesn't negate the fact that you shouldn't be TRYING to get there. It's the same thing on OCN with post counts. People get excited when they hit a round thousand or ten of thousands. That doesn't mean they are out spamming posts to reach that point. Again, if they are, that's not a good thing.

Encouraging people to spam keys for a competition is useless. It ruins any merit the program has at telling you how much you use your PC. Add to that the fact that it is also so ridiculously easy to 'cheat' as well as the fact that users can join from other teams and bring previous keys with them comparing yourself to others is arbitrary. It's nice to tag yourself on the OCN team but besides being grouped that is where any benefit of a 'team' ends.


----------



## Jeppzer

Too much serious business and not enough mashing. TL;DR.


----------



## zodac

Why do we run the program, try and recruit others, and have a team thread, if not to try and increase our team's production? Besides, you're missing an important point: we didn't all start at the same time.

Obviously there are people who have accumulated 10s of millions of keys over the years - a new WPer can't compete against that. But a specific period - say a week - would show people where they stand in the team on a day-to-day basis.

Add into that a recruitment contest, and I fail to see why you would be against a competition.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Why do we run the program, try and recruit others, and have a team thread, if not to try and increase our team's production? Besides, you're missing an important point: we didn't all start at the same time.
> 
> Obviously there are people who have accumulated 10s of millions of keys over the years - a new WPer can't compete against that. But a specific period - say a week - would show people where they stand in the team on a day-to-day basis.
> 
> Add into that a recruitment contest, and I fail to see why you would be _against_ a competition.


Again, any time you create a competition it will encourage people to compete. That is not what Whatpulse if for. Sure, getting more people on a team is worthwhile but to actually try and get more keys just encourages people to use illegitimate means. That could be anything from just pressing a key with your finger over and over all the way to full out cheating. It skews the whole point of the program.

Are you running the program simply to 'increase production'? If so, you're doing it wrong. We have a team thread because it's fun to see how much other people type and click, not because we want to beat them. We don't care so much about 'recruiting others' as much as getting exposure so people who are interested can join up and put what they already do towards OCN. There is a subtle difference between joining a team to increase production and help us get to the top and joining the team to add and track your existing actions.

I don't really have much more to say about it so feel free to set something up but using any metric other than new team members just encourages skewing of your own results.


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Are you running the program simply to 'increase production'? If so, you're doing it wrong. We have a team thread because it's fun to see how much other people type and click, *not because we want to beat them*. We don't care so much about 'recruiting others' as much as getting exposure so people who are interested can join up and put what they already do towards OCN. There is a subtle difference between joining a team to increase production and help us get to the top and joining the team to add and track your existing actions.


The majority of the comments in this thread would disagree with you there. 

Anyway, if no-one else sets something up soon, I'll do it when I get some free time (in about 4 weeks). It'll be key/click based mainly, as well as referred keys/clicks.


----------



## csm725

PM me if you need/want my help (to offload some work on me).


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The majority of the comments in this thread would disagree with you there.
> 
> Anyway, if no-one else sets something up soon, I'll do it when I get some free time (in about 4 weeks). It'll be key/click based mainly, as well as referred keys/clicks.


I support zodac's decision.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> PM me if you need/want my help (to offload some work on me).


Well, I wouldn't need any help - I just won't start until after my exams.

However, if you wanna try setting something up over the next couple of weeks, you could always PM me if you run into any trouble. Unless you don't mind waiting. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disturbed117*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> The majority of the comments in this thread would disagree with you there.
> 
> Anyway, if no-one else sets something up soon, I'll do it when I get some free time (in about 4 weeks). It'll be key/click based mainly, as well as referred keys/clicks.
> 
> 
> 
> I support zodac's decision.
Click to expand...

Making a note of that.


----------



## Nitrogannex

I support Z as well


----------



## csm725

What do you guys think about having a one week long WhatPulse competition where there's rankings according to change in rank, keys, and clicks?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> What do you guys think about having a one week long WhatPulse competition where there's rankings according to change in rank, keys, and clicks?


"Change in rank" I don't really think is that great of a metric because the ranks not uniformly divided. That's to say that for one person, a pulse of 50k keys may increase their rank by 10, whereas for someone else that same pulse might not increase their rank at all.

I think ideally, the best metric to use would be the keys/clicks/miles within the specified timeframe. So at the beginning of the event a snapshot is taken of every user participating, and the same at the end. The difference between the figures is the net gain in keys/clicks/miles which would be used to rank the "competitors".


----------



## zodac

I told him not to use rank. The power went to his head.


----------



## csm725

Fine, I'll use miles. Picky picky picky.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247746/interest-in-a-whatpulse-competition/0_20
Vote here though.


----------



## Malcolm

Kilometers > miles


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Kilometers > miles


That's mathematically very wrong.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> That's mathematically very wrong.


Well, he didn't specify how many of each so it could be 10 kilometers > 2 miles...


----------



## Malcolm

Metric > imperial

That's what I meant


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Metric > imperial
> That's what I meant


I know, I know

In other news, whatpulse on my work computer (xp 32 bit) crashes every time it sends puleses. No idea why.


----------



## csm725

Bump, guys, join up please!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1248864/whatpulse-extravaganza/0_20


----------



## xV1ral

Are the Keystroke Frequencies counts 100% accurate? I can't think of when I ever use the right-ctrl, yet it's listed as the third most frequently used key for me. And I am constantly using the left-alt key (for alt+tab) but it doesn't even show up in the list!


----------



## csm725

Nope, there's some bugs there. The total number is accurate though.


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Nope, there's some bugs there. The total number is accurate though.


Aw, I was actually kind of excited about it. I thought the generated image idea was pretty cool.


----------



## csm725

It works for the most part


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV1ral*
> 
> Are the Keystroke Frequencies counts 100% accurate? I can't think of when I ever use the right-ctrl, yet it's listed as the third most frequently used key for me. And I am constantly using the left-alt key (for alt+tab) but it doesn't even show up in the list!


Your keyboard perhaps calls the wrong interrupt which WP misreads. Not always perfect


----------



## Madvillan

Leaving my former team to Join OCN's Team.







(Team i'm leaving disbanded, and those who I can get in touch with have become stuck in their ways to say the least.)


----------



## csm725

Hey Madvillan! Welcome to OCN's WP team!

Since you're already here, would you wanna participate in the WhatPulse event we're holding?

Check it out here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1248864/whatpulse-extravaganza/20_20

Thanks!


----------



## Boyboyd

Is whatpulse down for anyone else? I can't pulse or open the website.


----------



## csm725

Yes it is.


----------



## Malcolm

WhatPulse goes down like 100 million times a day. It's been down for me for hours now.


----------



## Boyboyd

Good. Thought it was just my client crapping out like my work XP one does. Almost 6,000 keys un-pulsed D:


----------



## csm725

10k sitting here.


----------



## Malcolm

My desktop has like 33,500 something. It says my save file is corrupt, not sure how to fix that.


----------



## csm725

You lost 33.5k keys, sorry 

WhatPulse Tray Icon > Account > Reset Token

D:


----------



## Malcolm

More like ThePirateBayPulse, amirite?

Signed up. inb4 I lose 100k more keys.


----------



## csm725

inb4 you slap me for losing all your keys


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Leaving my former team to Join OCN's Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team i'm leaving disbanded, and those who I can get in touch with have become stuck in their ways to say the least.)


I wondered why I fell to 29th...

But hey, OCN's 33rd now.


----------



## csm725

WP.org is back up (so are stats) but I'm still not able to Pulse...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> WP.org is back up (so are stats) but I'm still not able to Pulse...


Me neither. I might turn off auto-pulsing until it's back online.


----------



## Alatar

So I guess I'm not the only one who has problems with pulsing?


----------



## zodac

Pulsing fine for me.


----------



## De-Zant

I can pulse just fine as well.


----------



## Alatar

I just keep getting some connection errors...


----------



## Boyboyd

My last pulse was at 22:05 today (2 minutes ago) but it was only for 1000 pulses, which is what it's set to pulse every. Still got 22k keys if i hover over the tray icon.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Leaving my former team to Join OCN's Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Team i'm leaving disbanded, and those who I can get in touch with have become stuck in their ways to say the least.)


You're uncomfortably close to me








Welcome to the team though


----------



## Faint

Just found out about this yesterday so I just joined today.


----------



## Jeppzer

I turn off autopulsing.. and the stats severs go down.. Then people have trouble pulsing.

I feel powerfull.


----------



## Boyboyd

Mine is set to every 1,000. So when the server went down it missed 1000 and kept counting.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faint*
> 
> Just found out about this yesterday so I just joined today.


Welcome!


----------



## Disturbed117

Anyone else having issues browsing whatpulse website?.


----------



## csm725

Nope not right now.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hey Madvillan! Welcome to OCN's WP team!
> Since you're already here, would you wanna participate in the WhatPulse event we're holding?
> Check it out here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248864/whatpulse-extravaganza/20_20
> Thanks!


I was considering participating anyway, but you 'persuaded' me, registered







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> You lost 33.5k keys, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhatPulse Tray Icon > Account > Reset Token
> D:


I've lost upwards from 600K keys due to random whatpulse errors








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I wondered why I fell to 29th...
> 
> But hey, OCN's 33rd now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> You're uncomfortably close to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the team though


Heh, glad to help OCN Overall, and i'm closing on you, Adz.









Thanks for the Welcomes, everyone!


----------



## csm725

My total tally is around 250k lost.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> My total tally is around *250k lost*.


How?


----------



## csm725

CORRUPT TOKEN
CORRUPT SAVEFILE
CORRUPT MOM


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> *CORRUPT TOKEN*
> CORRUPT SAVEFILE
> CORRUPT MOM


Oh.


----------



## borandi

Half an article sitting here unpulsed, about 50k. Server timeouts


----------



## csm725

Try a reboot, that let me pulse yesterday.


----------



## Boyboyd

Restarting the client did it for me.


----------



## Madvillan

Hey Adz, want to be my competitive partner in the Whatpulse Competition(Or in the team overall)?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Hey Adz, want to be my competitive partner in the Whatpulse Competition(Or in the team overall)?


Sure. You'll probably beat me though. Now that uni is over and I have to do revision, I won't be typing nearly as much as I normally would.


----------



## Disturbed117

Made my way back to 93rd.


----------



## Samurai707

Is it possible to set up whatpulse on Tablets yet? So many notes go un-pulsed


----------



## csm725

Nope, unless they run a WhatPulse-supported OS.


----------



## JCG

92nd. Highest I've ever been.


----------



## csm725

Hey I broke 13mil!


----------



## JCG

Lame.









I broke 2.118 million.


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## zodac

OCN's 12mil away from hitting 1,000,000,000 keys.


----------



## [Adz]

Damn it, Mad. I was out of town all day. No fair!


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 92nd. Highest I've ever been.


You passed me!....


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> You passed me!....


Indeed.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Indeed.


I will pass you again!... Now back to minecraft.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I will pass you again!... Now back to minecraft.


But .. why?







Can't I just enjoy my achievement for a day or two ..?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> But .. why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't I just enjoy my achievement for a day or two ..?*


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> But .. why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I just enjoy my achievement for a day or two ..?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*


----------



## JCG




----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I almost forgot to post. Hit 19mil finally







Next goal, 20mil and then, the world!!!


----------



## csm725




----------



## Madvillan

My next goal is 18m *shakes fist* - Considering the Whatpulse Extravanganza is this week, 500K keys doesn't seem that far out of reach heheh.....

Congrats as well!


----------



## csm725

Extravaganza is 12 hours in, and I'll suck at it since I have school....


----------



## Madvillan

I always have many things to do, school being a part of them currently, heh.

Invalid Token raises my lost key tally to 670K+ (Estimated at, I know for sure it's definitely more







)


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm closing in on you JCG.


----------



## JCG

Nooo. Damn you (& your Minecraft)!


----------



## Disturbed117

87th Now!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 87th Now!


Not any more.


----------



## Disturbed117

Back to Minecraft then!


----------



## JCG

Good luck! I've got another 10k almost ready to drop.


----------



## SalisburySteak

I just joined right now.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Good luck! I've got another 10k almost ready to drop.


I can drop at least 31k an hour.


----------



## JCG

You play Minecraft, so no surprises there. I'm actually typing up some assignments now, which is why my key count is on the rise. I usually do 10-20k per day. Up to 40k if I play Battlefield for a while







, which I haven't managed to do for 2 weeks ..


----------



## Jeppzer

We are now over a billion keypresses in!

http://whatpulse.org/stats/teams/13654/


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> We are now over a billion keypresses in!
> http://whatpulse.org/stats/teams/13654/


Rank 33 overall. Almost on the first page


----------



## csm725

Just 2 mil from 32nd!


----------



## Disturbed117

I passed JCG!

again.


----------



## JCG

Let's see how long you can hold that lead


----------



## csm725

Hah, minions. Top 20 FTW.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Let's see how long you can hold that lead


I'm getting ready to go back and play minecraft, So it should hold up well.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I'm getting ready to go back and play minecraft, So it should hold up well.


Well, it hasn't. Just passed you.
Again.


----------



## borandi

Still doing 600k/month








Though going to Computex in a few weeks, that'll put a dent in my keys.


----------



## Madvillan

OCN is now Ranked 32nd in Team Ranks!


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## csm725




----------



## JCG




----------



## droozel




----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## De-Zant




----------



## pjBSOD

Hi fellow WP'ers :3

Here are my latest statistics:

User:
ePeenOCN

Keys:
8,085,429

Clicks:
4,192,541

Miles:
91.88


----------



## csm725

User:
csm725
Keys:
13,484,946
Clicks:
2,209,978
Miles:
162.33


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Hi fellow WP'ers :3
> Here are my latest statistics:
> User:
> ePeenOCN
> Keys:
> 8,085,429
> Clicks:
> 4,192,541
> Miles:
> 91.88


C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## biltong




----------



## Disturbed117

87th. :Wheee:


----------



## [Adz]

I was coding a program yesterday and the day before. Shot right back from 11th to 9th.
My new job starting in July is all about coding.

As long as I can run WhatPulse from a USB at work... I'm laughing all the way to the bank (Literally. The job is in a bank







)


----------



## Madvillan

Haha wow, grats then Adz. Dusting me by 400K keys right now holy crap. At least i'm in Top 10


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Haha wow, grats then Adz. Dusting me by 400K keys right now holy crap. At least i'm in Top 10


400k? I wish!! I'm only 80k ahead!


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm close to 2.3mil keys.


----------



## Disturbed117

86th Position on team!.


----------



## mr one

guys why im getting this error?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> guys why im getting this error?


Because your save file is corrupted, I guess.
Log out, log back in.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Because your save file is corrupted, I guess.
> Log out, log back in.


and i just lost 6,5k clicks with mouse ant most the same keyboard presses







btw thanks, it helped


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> i just lost 6,5k clicks with mouse ant most the same keyboard presses


You aren't a real pulser until you have lost hard earned keystrokes. ^^


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> You aren't a real pulser until you have lost hard earned keystrokes. ^^


I have lost 40k~ before.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I have lost 40k~ before.


Same here I have lost multiple sets of keys ranging between 4k and 50k over the past few years.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm not gonna repeat my biggest single loss.


----------



## Disturbed117

Just hit 2.4mil keys!.


----------



## csm725

Grats







I'm nearing 14 mil


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Grats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearing 14 mil


Thx, I will catch up to you in about 7 years.


----------



## csm725

Nah I'm faster


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Boyboyd

The last time i checked i'd done under 10,000. Now i'm up to nearly 700,000.


----------



## alwang17

Only 120k away from 10 million


----------



## Disturbed117

I have really fell in rank.









Also: congrats alwang17.


----------



## zodac

fallen*


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I have really fell in rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: congrats alwang17.


American English > British English, sorry z.


----------



## Disturbed117

Oh give me a break, I just woke up.


----------



## t.herrod

I started this pulsing thing way too late, maybe I can catch up by smashing my head against my keyboard.

With proper punctuation of course.


----------



## csm725

Atta boy, that's the spirit!


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> 400k? I wish!! I'm only 80k ahead!


Hahaha woops! Was a bit... under... when I posted that









You're still beating me though... we are also close to 18m keys, you'll likely hit it before I do though.


----------



## tryagainplss

Life in whatpulse has been tough without playing WoW.....


----------



## alwang17

Yeeeeeaaaaahhh. 10 million and rank 25. Finally back to the bottom of the first page


----------



## mr one

damn gaining some higher places








This user is in team OCN - Overclock.net and is ranked 249th in that team.
good to have a person that plays farmville







and its even better to play dota 2 cuz one match is 4,5k clicks and same maybe amount of keys


----------



## Madvillan

*shakes fist*


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> 
> *shakes fist*


You're in the lead for now, and I can see that lead extending over the next few weeks. But then I'll come back. And you'll hate me.









Also, a minute ago, I was ranked 4000th in the world. Now, 4001st.
Team is ranked 29th globally. We're getting closer to the first page.

Edit: Actually, tomorrow I might just go all out and make sure I hit the next million before you.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> You're in the lead for now, and I can see that lead extending over the next few weeks. But then I'll come back. And you'll hate me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, tomorrow I might just go all out and make sure I hit the next million before you.


Out of spite of your post...



Beat you to it











I have no doubt in my mind that you'll come and catch me though, hehe. Sooner than later if some things play out over the next few weeks as well (Military related) ...

OCN is a rough 8 million keys from 28th place!

And about a rough 200 Million keys (Rounded up) from the first page...


----------



## [Adz]

Keyboard spammer


----------



## Madvillan

HAHAHA! I promise I didn't! Saw that I was nearing and decided to play a game or two of cod4, run and gun style; that was around 18K keys though, the pulse before it was from my laptop, hehe...


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm starting to slack off a little.



I'm only ranked 85th.


----------



## Madvillan

Just lost another 50K Keys :/


----------



## [Adz]

Ouch. I almost did the same, with 25k keys but managed to recover it. Mine was just a password issue though


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd be doing way better than this if whatpulse worked on my work computer. It's XP SP3 32 bit and it just crashes every time i try pulse.


----------



## t.herrod

Trying to set it now so it only pulses in the 1000's, it looks untidy the way I had it done originally.

I'd love to climb higher than my current position of 202nd


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'd be doing way better than this if whatpulse worked on my work computer. It's XP SP3 32 bit and it just crashes every time i try pulse.


Have you tried using the Portable variant?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t.herrod*
> 
> Trying to set it now so it only pulses in the 1000's, it looks untidy the way I had it done originally.
> I'd love to climb higher than my current position of 202nd


That's what I do, but with 25k. I've messed it up over the past few days but it's an easy fix.


----------



## t.herrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Have you tried using the Portable variant?
> That's what I do, but with 25k. I've messed it up over the past few days but it's an easy fix.


Yeah I realised it's an easy fix now, issue was before-hand my math went COMPLETELY out of the window.

I was thinking "right so if that's my current keys I need to change it to this amount to go through but i've got to subtract the number of keys it takes to set it as that!" I then realised, I was thinking out of my posterior.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Have you tried using the Portable variant?
> That's what I do, but with 25k. I've messed it up over the past few days but it's an easy fix.


Nope. I'll try that now.

Edit: Seems to work perfectly now, thanks. I'm such an idiot though, i had it set to pulse every 500 "clicks" and was wondering why it wasn't. I mean to put that in the "keys" field.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Wooooo 20 million!!! Finally haha. I've been busier than usual with things other than computer work lately so that last million took longer than it should have.


----------



## Madvillan

Congrats! Saw you hit about a day or two ago, wasn't sure if I should have posted or not so I didn't, haha.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Congrats! Saw you hit about a day or two ago, wasn't sure if I should have posted or not so I didn't, haha.


Haha, thanks for waiting.







It slipped my mind until earlier when I realised I should have hit it for sure.

Also, that Volvo with a 2JZ....hell yeah.







Do you have it or is it just a dream to build one?


----------



## csm725

I hit 15 mil


----------



## [Adz]

Woah, mad, what the hell? How did you shoot so far ahead of me so quickly?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> 80 - JCG - 2,756,877 - 1,030,699 - 2012-06-20 01:20:51
> 85 - Disturbed117 - 2,574,766 - 1,851,148 - 2012-06-20 00:54:51


Falling a bit behind there, Disturbed.


----------



## funfortehfun

How do I join the Whatpulse team? I've got the client set up as I am typing right now!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> How do I join the Whatpulse team? I've got the client set up as I am typing right now!


Login on the website, go to https://whatpulse.org/my/teams/ and search for OCN. Click the only result and you'll join.


----------



## funfortehfun

Woo! I joined!


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Haha, thanks for waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It slipped my mind until earlier when I realised I should have hit it for sure.
> Also, that Volvo with a 2JZ....hell yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have it or is it just a dream to build one?


It's [one of] my current dream(s) to build one hehe. I wanted to start it, but it's going to have to wait until after my next deployment...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I hit 15 mil


Congrats to you as well!

OCN Is Rank 26 On Whatpulse! A rough 50 million keys until we hit the first page








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Woah, mad, what the hell? How did you shoot so far ahead of me so quickly?


Bahaha! I have absolutely no idea. I have been quite active the last few days though (Or rather I should say, more active on PC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Woo! I joined!


Welcome to the team!


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm almost at 1m. I think i'll reach it by the end of the day :whee:


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

And now I've had a burst of speed and am already a quarter of the way to 21million.







So much Starcraft 2 the past 2 days.


----------



## [Adz]

I really hope I'll be allowed to run WhatPulse from my new job.


----------



## t.herrod

I'm slowly climbing up the ranks, on 600,000 keys at the moment. I want to start catching up to the big boys!

No-one is safe


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm trying to decide when I should pulse, I've been saving up a bunch since the extravaganza.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I'm trying to decide when I should pulse, I've been saving up a bunch since the extravaganza.


At your next milestone?


----------



## Jeppzer

I have over a million saved up, so I think I passed that milestone a while ago.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I have over a million saved up, so I think I passed that milestone a while ago.


Then calculate it to your next milestone in total keys, to give you a nice round figure.


----------



## csm725

I gave up pulsing at round numbers... I can't remember why


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> I have over a million saved up, so I think I passed that milestone a while ago.


Must not think about token resetting.


----------



## Eagle1337

Man my whatpulse keeps exploding on me.
Gah, there goes half a million key presses.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I gave up pulsing at round numbers... I can't remember why


I just auto pulse every 25k. Easy.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> Must not think about token resetting.


HUSH YOU!


----------



## csm725

Congratulations everybody!!! Well done and onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## [Adz]




----------



## funfortehfun

I pulse every 100 keys/100 clicks O.O
Imagine how many pulses during building something in Minecraft or playing a PC game... (and I'm not even on my gaming PC yet, on a Mac before I get my new components







)
My god, 85K keys and 16K clicks in four days... O.O


----------



## xV1ral

Have kept WhatPulse on all four of my machines ever since the WhatPulse Extravaganza. It's fun looking at my numbers stack up over time. ^^


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> I pulse every 100 keys/100 clicks O.O
> Imagine how many pulses during building something in Minecraft or playing a PC game... (and I'm not even on my gaming PC yet, on a Mac before I get my new components
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> My god, 85K keys and 16K clicks in four days... O.O


Wait until you realize you can get double that in a day sometime


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Congratulations everybody!!! Well done and onwards and upwards!!!












Didn't think that'd happen that soon honestly


----------



## Boyboyd

I passed one million. Not sure when seeing as how i've not used my computer in ages.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't think that'd happen that soon honestly


Same. That came much quicker than I expected.
Do you guys want me to hold a July competition similar to the Extravaganza we had in May?


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

Oh a WhatPulse team, i've been using it for a bit of time now, i've put it over on to the OCN team. Hope I can help get us up a few rankings


----------



## csm725

Welcome.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Same. That came much quicker than I expected.
> Do you guys want me to hold a July competition similar to the Extravaganza we had in May?


Of course we do!


----------



## xV1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Same. That came much quicker than I expected.
> Do you guys want me to hold a July competition similar to the Extravaganza we had in May?


Yes please! ^^


----------



## csm725

Will do.
July 8th to 15th.
Thread will be made tomorrow.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

What was the Extravaganza? I wasn't around much for a while and missed it.


----------



## csm725

Just a 10-day period where I recorded and posted stats and we recruited a good amount of new users.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1248864/whatpulse-extravaganza/0_20


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I am in on the next one for sure then!


----------



## Millillion

Hmm, I seem to have had my third place in clicks taken by a mysterious newcomer.

I must play more Minecraft.


----------



## Madvillan

I'm hoping to stay in the Top Tier (Top 10







) - have some real life things going on (don't we all) and I may go off for a while... everything is iffy for now, hoping to actually start getting my plans together very soon, kind of depressing really.

I digress, doesn't look like i'll be participating in the 2nd[?] extravaganza, good luck to those that do.


----------



## csm725

Yeah, it'll be the 2nd. Shame








I think I will carry over the registration spreadsheet and use the same form (meaning if you've already registered, then you're registered forever - cue mysterious 'ever, ever, ever' echo).


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Just a 10-day period where I recorded and posted stats and we recruited a good amount of new users.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248864/whatpulse-extravaganza/0_20


How the hell did I come 13th? o.0


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

I think SWBF2 is going to be my best friend during the Extravaganza, I want to beat some big names around here.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> How the hell did I come 13th? o.0


Do you have a cat?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Superfluous*
> 
> I think SWBF2 is going to be my best friend during the Extravaganza, I want to beat some big names around here.


Good luck


----------



## csm725

http://www.overclock.net/t/1275473/whatpulse-extravaganza-july-2012/0_20


----------



## Eagle1337

I'm just going to post this here, I remember starting this thread then been to busy to up keep it..


----------



## Madvillan

Hey, Adz...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Hey, Adz...


----------



## Boyboyd

I lost 8K keys







A small amount but it's from my work computer.

It works in portable mode, but after every restart it looses the changes i've made to the settings. So looking forward to upgrading it to 7 this month.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm going to dismantle my rig within the next few days, perhaps even tonight, and I have no idea when I'll be rebuilding it.
Watch as I fall out of the top ten.


----------



## xV1ral

Is anyone else having issues connecting to WhatPulse?..


----------



## csm725

Yeah.


----------



## Boyboyd

None here.


----------



## csm725

Back up now


----------



## Jeppzer

Haven't tried in awhile.


----------



## csm725

Guys, the July Extravaganza starts in 4.5 hours!
Check your PM inbox if you are a participant








http://www.overclock.net/t/1275473/whatpulse-extravaganza-july-2012/0_20

Also I broke 16 mil!!!


----------



## Boyboyd

So tempted to reply to that PM. Reverse-psychology in effect









Looking forward to the extravaganza. I somehow came 9th last month. Going to play some deus-ex and see how my clacks increase.


----------



## csm725

I expected people to reply anyways.








I'm gonna have to crank up the TF2.


----------



## alwang17

Only 2 million until OCN is 23rd!


----------



## [Adz]

I'm not in.
Reason: no computer.


----------



## csm725

But laptop?


----------



## [Adz]

See sig


----------



## csm725

Ooooooh.
Whatcha posting from now? The phone? Sister's laptop?


----------



## [Adz]

Potato.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I have really fell in rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: congrats alwang17.
> 
> 
> 
> American English > British English, sorry z.
Click to expand...

blasphemy and outrage!!!

I think I'm gonna just go ahead and retype my multiple 3000 word essays and research papers using better punctuation and grammar, and add some updated information and new findings.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Potato.


Windows Potato 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> blasphemy and outrage!!!
> I think I'm gonna just go ahead and retype my multiple 3000 word essays and research papers using better punctuation and grammar, and add some updated information and new findings.


That's the spirit.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> So tempted to reply to that PM. Reverse-psychology in effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the extravaganza. I somehow came 9th last month. Going to play some deus-ex and see how my clacks increase.


Exactly 15,000. I don't know why seeing as how it's mostly mousing. I'd hate to see how much it increased when i play magika or something.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Windows Potato 7.
> That's the spirit.


Yep


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Yep











BTW good luck with your new job and everything.


----------



## [Adz]

Thanks mate


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yay, 4M keypresses for me


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

21 million!!!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> 21 million!!!


bah, i barely have 1







lol



F5 is the best 'F' key


----------



## csm725




----------



## Jeppzer

I've come to the conclusion that the Swedish layout on my keyboard mess up the frequencies.


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

I'm desperately trying to work out what this means. Apart from that I have a gay space bar.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD




----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpt Superfluous*
> 
> 
> I'm desperately trying to work out what this means. Apart from that I have a gay space bar.


The colors relate to frequency of key presses.

Pink is the highest level of key presses with it going down to Red, Then Orange, Then Yellow, Then Green, Then teal, Then Blue, with white being no key presses.


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The colors relate to frequency of key presses.
> 
> Pink is the highest level of key presses with it going down to Red, Then Orange, Then Yellow, Then Green, Then teal, Then Blue, with white being no key presses.


Yeaaaah I guessed, it just looks awfully random to me.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*
> 
> The colors relate to frequency of key presses.
> 
> Pink is the highest level of key presses with it going down to Red, Then Orange, Then Yellow, Then Green, Then teal, Then Blue, with white being no key presses.


I thought red would be higher than pink?


----------



## Boyboyd

For everyone else red is highest. He turned it up to 11, which is apparently pink.


----------



## mr one

This is how looks keyboard after you spent almost whole day at torchlight. I had somewhere saved a image how looks keyboard after you played couple of days dota


----------



## Z32

Man, my whatpulse needs token reset so often


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Man, my whatpulse needs token reset so often


If you find yourself resetting your token way too often, probably a good idea to bring it up at the WhatPulse forums. I usually find myself getting invalid tokens after some crash or software mishap.


----------



## Boyboyd

All my problems were caused by me using my work computer to pulse to a computer on my account called "work". Once i created a new one called "work 2" it works fine.

Give that a try.


----------



## Disturbed117

2 Million Clicks.


----------



## pjBSOD

Haven't posted in here in awhile, here are my current stats:

User:
ePeenOCN

Keys:
10,480,962

Clicks:
7,278,104

Miles:
145.51


----------



## Z32

First day i've ever gone without having to reset WhatPulse repeatedly. It's amazing. Lol FINALLY after 8 months. IT WORKS!!!


----------



## Madvillan

Been Pretty Inactive lately, real life goings and whatnot.... This was pretty far down in my subscription list









I'm Coming up on 19M Keys.


----------



## 3930K

Hello


----------



## mr one

hey guys why i allways when do restart for my pc whatpulse goes mad and throws error about database? im using it on my laptop and main rig


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> hey guys why i allways when do restart for my pc whatpulse goes mad and throws error about database? im using it on my laptop and main rig


Are you pulsing both machines using the same computer name on whatpulse?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Are you pulsing both machines using the same computer name on whatpulse?


nope, only same username


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> nope, only same username


Damn, that's the problem I had. I was using one computer name to pulse and it caused the weirdest problems.

Good luck fixing yours.


----------



## mr one

this one is wuite anoying, because i lost so much keys..... one day around 35k today 25k....


----------



## Z32

I've had mine running for several days now with no problems. First time since January.
Set to pulse at maximum: 1hr, 1000 key or 1000 clicks.
1 computer


----------



## Madvillan

Broke 19M Keys Recently.


----------



## alwang17

Things sure are quiet around here. Also, I feel threatened by the rate ePeen is catching up to me.


----------



## Madvillan

A little too quiet, but everyone's busy I suppose. I'm making this post at 2 am local time, haha.

I wanted to take the #9 spot, but he's moving a bit fast so I guess I'll be at the #10 spot for a [little] while [longer]







. Tensed it like that because of an honestly morbid outlook due to many situations right now, that have me sounding like a broken record/scratched CD.


----------



## Z32

Almost 3 weeks without a token\log in error


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

Do we get cake when we break 1M? I'm on 963,000







getting close.


----------



## [Adz]

Damn you csm.


----------



## Paradigm84

Stupid laptop won't pulse.

TIME FOR A WEBOOT.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Damn you csm.


----------



## Paradigm84

Has another Extravaganza been planned?


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

39th right now, about 130 thousand keys until I catch up to TatorTot. Not bad for a little over a year of pulsing


----------



## csm725

11th right now


----------



## 3930K

SOMEONE ERASED ME FROM TEAM OCN! HOW DARE THEY!


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930K*
> 
> SOMEONE ERASED ME FROM TEAM OCN! HOW DARE THEY!


I'm 115th.


----------



## 3930K

IM NOT ON THE TEAM COS CSM DELETED ME COS HE HATES ME FOR MENTIONING TO NOT ANTIPUBLISIZE OUR FOPLDING TEAM IM SO ANGRY


----------



## JCG

70th. Highest I've ever been.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well I am starting a new job tomorrow so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to pulse. Once I've been there for a while I might see if I can get whatpulse on my PC.


----------



## Paradigm84

Had to reset 94k keys and 70k clicks today, why can't we get along Whatpulse.


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Had to reset 94k keys and 70k clicks today, why can't we get along Whatpulse.


Sad days









Is there website down right now?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Well I am starting a new job tomorrow so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to pulse. Once I've been there for a while I might see if I can get whatpulse on my PC.


depending on the size of the company (and the quality of their IT staff) you can install it to a removable drive.


----------



## 3930K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Well I am starting a new job tomorrow so I'm not sure how much I'll be able to pulse. Once I've been there for a while I might see if I can get whatpulse on my PC.


USB WhatPulse.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> depending on the size of the company (and the quality of their IT staff) you can install it to a removable drive.


I could install it on my work pc, but I don't want to risk it in case they don't like it and don't care to listen that it's not a keylogger. USB devices are blocked.


----------



## mr one

finaly its working again on both pc's ( knocks on wood three times)


----------



## Samurai707

Ok, here's my accomplishments (I'm pretty proud







), Since March 20th of this year (2012), I have typed 1,304,566 keys. I have clicked 1,031,580 (Thank you LoL), and I have moved my mouse 31.11 miles.







I need to start doing my homework on my computer too







dang stats programming.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Ok, here's my accomplishments (I'm pretty proud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), Since March 20th of this year (2012), I have typed 1,304,566 keys. I have clicked 1,031,580 (Thank you LoL), and I have moved my mouse 31.11 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to start doing my homework on my computer too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang stats programming.


u no red using S key


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> u no red using S key


I never back down


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> I never back down


Hahahaha!!!!

Congrats on everyone's achievements, because there are too many to list







. I'm hoping to at least stay on the first page, seems I'll be knocked out of the top 10 within a week by Tuuba. *tears

Still beating Adz though so yey


----------



## [Adz]

I liked it when this club was small and only had like twenty people.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I liked it when this club was small and only had like twenty people.


So you liked this club before it was popular?

Derick is the only hipster allowed on OCN.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> So you liked this club before it was popular?
> Derick is the only hipster allowed on OCN.


Less to do with hipsters, more to do with I used to be in third place. Now I'm not even in the top ten and there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm not even in the top 100 and i use my work computer + home computer for about 14 hours a day. lol

Apparently i do more clicking than typing


----------



## Cpt Superfluous

995,000.









I'm veeeery close to 1mil, I haven't been typing that much recently but I hope I cross it today.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Less to do with hipsters, more to do with I used to be in third place. Now I'm not even in the top ten and there's nothing I can do about it.


I'm just glad to be on the front page.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Less to do with hipsters, more to do with I used to be in third place. Now I'm not even in the top ten and there's nothing I can do about it.


Top 25 out of +/- 300 people is still worth bragging about


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Top 25 out of +/- 300 people is still worth bragging about


But still, top ten is even better


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> depending on the size of the company (and the quality of their IT staff) you can install it to a removable drive.


Funny story with that, my new job is as an IT Technician.







So we are our own IT staff. As expected they are very lenient with the computers, I was given a full admin account right away as well as admin on their central server. So I'm "able" to install Whatpulse no problems, but I'll wait until I've been there for a couple of weeks so they know me a bit better before I try and OK it.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> But still, top ten is even better


Ha, true, gotta take what you can get though









OCN Really shot up over the summer, we're rank 16!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I want us to rise above 6th ASAP so we can be ahead of TeamLiquid.







I'm an SC2 player and I'd like to be able to be ahead of the SC2 team in a predominantly non-SC2 team haha.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I want us to rise above 6th ASAP so we can be ahead of TeamLiquid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an SC2 player and I'd like to be able to be ahead of the SC2 team in a predominantly non-SC2 team haha.


I actually did the math on that when you posted; can't remember the actual number, but assuming every member on team OCN was active, we'd all need to pulse ~3.99M keys, each.


----------



## Samurai707

while Team Liquid doesn't pulse, right?


----------



## Paradigm84

Minecraft is getting me some serious keys, I'm now under 100th place in the OCN team.









Oh and now that I have a mechanical keyboard, every key press is just that much better.


----------



## Z32

Lol i'm now trying to get in the top 100. Getting close! I just need to type more on the forums. That's when my key count goes crazy! I'm also going to take an english class this quarter, which will boost my keystrokes like mad.
I can type at a very fast rate, it's just that I don't have enough to talk about :|
But still, I am very happy that I am not having any issues with WhatPulse for a while now. Every pulse has gone through for about a month!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> I can type at a very fast rate, it's just that I don't have enough to talk about :|


Yeah i'm the same. Apart from small posts like this the only things that net me keys are IM sessions and gaming which is usually just a couple of thousand.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I've slowed down a lot since I started this new job. I've got WhatPulse on my work PC, but I just don't spend as much time typing as I used to now.


----------



## EpicPie

My pulsing has come to an halt. I'm away from home most of the time and I use my MBA more often now. Unfortunately what pulse is broken for osx.









Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## JCG

It's the opposite for me. I get countless token errors on my desktop running Windows 7 but WhatPulse has never crapped out on the MBP running OS X 10.7.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> It's the opposite for me. I get countless token errors on my desktop running Windows 7 but WhatPulse has never crapped out on the MBP running OS X 10.7.


You must live in a parallel universe.

Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## [Adz]

I never get token errors any more.

Because I don't have a computer... :'(


----------



## alwang17

Since when did we become 17th? I could've sworn we were 16th just a little while ago, unless my memory is crap


----------



## Madvillan

It seems team Chile made a comeback


----------



## Paradigm84

In that case....

PLAY ALL THE MINECRAFT.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> In that case....
> PLAY ALL THE TORCHLIGHT ( it can be played only with mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*


Or MvM as a heavy.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Because I don't have a computer... :'(



















Almost at 1800 Pulses, and near the 20M+ Club









*knocks on what I think is wood* I haven't gotten a token error in a good while, I'd say the last one I had was in May or early June.

Edit:

Spoke too soon. :l



Though I'm trying to reset and it's also throwing that message. Hmmmm

Logged off and back on, guess i'll know at my next pulse whether that was the right thing to do or not.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Broke 5M keystrokes


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Broke 5M keystrokes


Congrats!

I'm now in the 20M+ Club











You can't run forever, Inuyasha. (That was weird to type.)


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Congrats to both of you!

I myself am getting increasingly frustrated with how slowly I'm increasing now that I have my new job.


----------



## Disturbed117

Anyone else having issues with pulsing?.


----------



## Z32

Yes, I can't pulse at the moment.


----------



## [Adz]

Reinstalled WhatPulse last night


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with pulsing?.


just make in settings pulse automaticaly 1000 clicks or 1000 keys and problems gone









i even forgot that im still using this







yay coming step by step near 1 mill


----------



## Z32

The server was just down for a bit. It's back up








I have mine set for 1k, 1k, 1 hour and can say that it's been much more successful!


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Reinstalled WhatPulse last night


Welcome Back?









Also, OCN is Rank 16 again!


----------



## [Adz]

Thanks


----------



## BoredErica

Generate image doesn't work after my Chrome update. >


----------



## [Adz]

Version 22.0.1229.79 m

Works fine for me


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Version 22.0.1229.79 m
> Works fine for me


Weird, then I don't know what's going on. It used to work, like a week ago. Didn't touch Whatpulse since. Generating image - > nothing happens.


----------



## [Adz]

Try restarting it?


----------



## BoredErica

Doesn't fix it.


----------



## [Adz]

Strange.
Have you tried hitting it?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Strange.
> Have you tried hitting it?


No, but I might try a re-install.


----------



## Disturbed117

Man i need to step my game up. I have dropped down to 78th on the team.

*3,393,261 Keys*

*2,435,722 Clicks*

*146.19 Miles*


----------



## Z32

Finally broke 2m!
Just started an english and java class that will hopefully step up my game


----------



## [Adz]

What am I missing here?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing here?


3 days gone?


----------



## [Adz]

The last update says 9th October 2012 at 18:28
My computer is telling me it's the 9th October 2012 at 18:27 (when I took the screenshot)
And I had something like 1000 unpulsed keys, so I know it didn't just pulse.


----------



## mironccr345

I just joined.


----------



## [Adz]

Welcome to the team.


----------



## PCModderMike

Hmmm miron showed me this, so I'm in.


----------



## mironccr345

Oh man, my first referral.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Just lost 10k keys to a corrupt token. It was from my work PC. My home one has pretty much always been stable, but the work one recently flipped out and needed a forced reboot so I think that corrupted the token. Oh well, atleast I set it to autopulse at 10k and didn't lose more.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lost 10k keys to a corrupt token. It was from my work PC. My home one has pretty much always been stable, but the work one recently flipped out and needed a forced reboot so I think that corrupted the token. Oh well, atleast I set it to autopulse at 10k and didn't lose more.


There needs to be some sort of "days since last corrupt token" count here.
In other news, 13 million keys! If this keeps up it looks like I'll stay in 22nd for a while.


----------



## Z32

I'm at almost 3 months since last corrupt!! So happy


----------



## [Adz]

Finally decided to install WhatPulse at work.
Crashes every time within 20 seconds.


----------



## BoredErica

If I re-install Whatpulse, I won't lose my data if I pulse right now, right?


----------



## [Adz]

If you pulse before you uninstall, you'll be fine.
If you don't pulse before you uninstall, you might be able to get away with it if you protect the right files, but I can't guarantee that. It's safer to just pulse first.


----------



## Paradigm84

Are we ever going to have another Extravaganza?


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Are we ever going to have another Extravaganza?


I had pm'd csm about it during the first one, but no word on any future extravaganzas. Are people still interested in it?


----------



## Paradigm84

CSM isn't really active on here anymore so somebody else might have to sort it out.


----------



## Samurai707

Every league of legends (Normal) game is another 10,000 clicks and about 1/4 a mile. Just makes me laugh out loud thinking about it


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> Every league of legends (Normal) game is another 10,000 clicks and about 1/4 a mile. Just makes me laugh out loud thinking about it


Quite possibly even more in Dota 2









Oh, and rocketjump practice in TF2. tons of keypresses and mouse movement


----------



## Paradigm84

Try playing an FPS with an auto gun and a bolt action and the difference is surprisingly large.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> CSM isn't really active on here anymore so somebody else might have to sort it out.


I can pm csm and get the gist of how it works, and maybe we might have another one next month. I'm not sure how he got the stats, and I'm in no position to figure out myself.


----------



## borandi

I find actually writing out one of my reviews to be best for actual key presses. Burn through 50k key presses quite easily.

My next two targets seem to be idle. Only 4.3mil presses from 3rd in team, though current rate is what, 600k/mo? Give me another 8 months


----------



## Madvillan

Step away for a few days and get dusted.... SOON INUYASHA. SOON. (Congrats on 21M)


----------



## mr one

oh just reached one mill, two days on dota 2 is a huge pain for my mouse


----------



## Disturbed117

Currently at 74th.


----------



## alwang17

Only 100k away from 21st


----------



## Madvillan

Still trying to catch Inuyasha, if ever









Broke 21M keys though, yey


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Finally decided to install WhatPulse at work.
> Crashes every time within 20 seconds.


Welcome to my world. It has something to do with the appdata folder.


----------



## Z32

Yay! Broke 100th.
On to next goal, 75th+


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Welcome to my world. It has something to do with the appdata folder.


Don't you have full control?









I tried switching it into portable mode, but no luck.


----------



## alwang17

Back into 21st place


----------



## Madvillan

Tuuba, Hydroid, WAT DAH %$#%!???!?!?!!!

Also, OCN Holding it down pretty steady in 16th, keep it up Ladies and Gents


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Tuuba, Hydroid, WAT DAH %$#%!???!?!?!!!
> Also, OCN Holding it down pretty steady in 16th, keep it up Ladies and Gents


What? :S I know I haven't been posting much lately. I've just been pretty busy with work. It also keeps me from pulsing as much as I'd like because I'm no longer spending as much raw time using a PC. (It's funny, I get a job in IT and I spend more time away from PCs than I do using them.)


----------



## rootbeer999

If I rejoin the OCN WP team, I'll push Madvillan down a spot... but that means having to rejoin the OCN team...


----------



## Z32

Time to type some essays!


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootbeer999*
> 
> If I rejoin the OCN WP team, I'll push Madvillan down a spot...






I've been chasing Inu for quite a small bit now ;-;


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootbeer999*
> 
> If I rejoin the OCN WP team, I'll push Madvillan down a spot... but that means having to rejoin the OCN team...


You mean to say....you left the team?!


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

What's been happening? Awful quiet around these parts these days. Good news, I'm getting a laptop from work soon so I'll have 3 PCs with which to pulse, thereby bringing me back to my equilibrium of constantly typing.


----------



## alwang17

Even if it is quiet, at least people haven't stopped pulsing, although it'd be nice to see more people join. I might be getting a new mech keyboard soon, probably MX Brown switches.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Just registered on my school laptop. Should see a nice boost in keystrokes from final projects. haha.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> Even if it is quiet, at least people haven't stopped pulsing, although it'd be nice to see more people join. I might be getting a new mech keyboard soon, probably MX Brown switches.


Nice, I'm personally not much of a fan of browns, but I'd still take them over rubber domes.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Nice, I'm personally not much of a fan of browns


----------



## JCG




----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Nice, I'm personally not much of a fan of browns, but I'd still take them over rubber domes.


Yeah, I'd rather get some blue switches, but can't wake up my roommates with late-night shenanigans, so browns are probably the best compromise.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


HAHA I walked into that one didn't I?


----------



## Madvillan

I would've never caught it, LOL.

That said, I don't mind mechanical keyboards much, not extremely picky about my typing, as long as the keys register and doesn't cramp my hands after a small period of use.

Still a few K's off from the #9 position.... always just out of my reach...





"I can't never stop workin' hard...
each day I feel I have to improve...
Hard work, determination...
I've got to keep pushing myself..."









(If only I could always motivate myself that easily...







)


----------



## Madvillan

Anyone want to try organizing a December/Winter Extravaganza soon?


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Anyone want to try organizing a December/Winter Extravaganza soon?


I tried pm'ing csm a few weeks ago cause I expressed interest in helping with the next one, but he never got back to me.


----------



## Faint

Mite b cool.

Anyway, slowly getting up in the ranks. I'm currently at 123rd place... I think.


----------



## Madvillan

Feels Good to be a Boss


----------



## Disturbed117

I just broke 4mil keys!



And good job Madvillan.


----------



## Madvillan

Congrats to you and Faint for your Milestones! (Faint is rank 123







)

Does anyone else have the motivation to start working through the rituals for another Extravaganza/Contest?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Congrats to you and Faint for your Milestones! (Faint is rank 123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Does anyone else have the motivation to start working through the rituals for another Extravaganza/Contest?


I may be able to get one setup. No promise as i am quite busy 

I can contact CSM to see if it's okay to use the name Extravaganza.

I have sent him a pm.


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!.

Please check here for information regarding Extravaganza events. After a day or so i could not reach csm (Has not been active in over 3 weeks) , I am going to assume he is no longer active. Thus i will assume control over the events. Unless anyone objects.


----------



## Madvillan

Starting to close in on 22M Keys









also, obligatory 12.12 PM (local time) post on 12/12/12


----------



## alwang17

First invalid token in a long time







Only lost around 4k keys though, so not a big deal.


----------



## Disturbed117

I lost 15k yesterday.


----------



## Z32

Yeah i've had to reset token a few times. Only lost ~10k, so not a big deal


----------



## Madvillan

22M Keys!









and another sleepless night...


----------



## borandi

I've probably lost 1m+ on invalid tokens over the years

Just hit 26m keys, will hit 6,666,666 clicks today


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> will hit 6,666,666 clicks today


YES, EXCELLENT









I try not to think too much on how many keys I've lost over time due to invalid tokens...


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

You folk better get ready to eat dust when I get back into Starcraft 2. I haven't touched it for over 4 months now, but will be playing again around the end of the week.


----------



## Z32

Gah! So many keys down the drain from invalid tokens!


----------



## Z32

What's this? Maintenance and an update notice?


----------



## [Adz]

6 hours until the new Whatpulse website is unveiled.


----------



## JCG

Hopefully, this will fix the damn token errors ..


----------



## [Adz]

Token errors are client side.

I had a solution in my head the other night.
Everything is stored in the whatpulse.wpw file: the user data and the pulse data. Separate them out into discreet files so that user ID and token are in a file that doesn't get written to as frequently as the pulse data file (thus reducing the chances for corruption).
Then, have another file which contains integrity check data. Admittedly, I don't know the detailed mechanics of how this works, but the concept I have in my head works as follows. There are two wpw files: whatpulse.wpw and whatpulse.wpw.bak.

First, cache the new pulse data (the stuff that hasn't been written to disk yet) on disk in a temporary file.

Before writing to the wpw, perform an integrity check. This could be an advanced check like parsing the information clientside within the application to verify that it hasn't been corrupted, or as simple as doing a dummy pulse which doesn't write to the live databases on whatpulse.org but returns a code to say whether it would be successful or not.
If the pre-check passes, then take a copy of the wpw file as wpw.bak.

Then either use the temporary file to merge into the wpw, or just write the new data into the wpw file as normal.

After the update is applied: perform the same integrity check again to make sure the update was applied successfully. If it was, take a backup of it as wpw.bak (or a separate file wpw.bak2 etc). Continue as normal.

If the integrity check fails, rollback to the pre-update backup, save the temporary file containing the unsaved data as a debug file. Then offer the user the option of:
a) Try again,
b) Try again after reboot,
c) Discard most recent save attempt and go back to what it last worked as
d) c as above and submit the debug file to Whatpulse.org who can possibly analyse the file to try to identify what is causing corruption and if there's anything they can do to prevent it occurring.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Token errors are client side.


Had a feeling, but thought it wouldn't hurt to hope.







And that solution sounds pretty solid and well thought-out. You've got experience in these things, Adz, send them a copy of that, unless you've done it already at some point ..


----------



## [Adz]

Haha, thanks. Systems / solutions are my thing. I haven't sent it to them though, it's just something that was in my mind.


----------



## Disturbed117

Looks like whatpulse has a new site design.


----------



## [Adz]

Eww, I like the old design better


----------



## Disturbed117

Site's down now.


----------



## [Adz]

Up.
It's different. It'll grow on me. I hope.


----------



## funfortehfun

Whatpulse.org and the application itself got a sweet new upgrade. I'm using 2.XXXX whatever it is, but I think it's quite nice. The key bar graphs and click heatmaps are especially interesting to me.

Edit: right after I said about the Premium part, those parts unlocked. ???

I'm confuzzled. XD


----------



## IEATFISH

The new client is nice. Tracks uptime and bandwidth now as well, if you want.

Stats are brand new for bandwidth and uptime, get the new client installed and let's take the lead!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Stats are brand new for bandwidth and uptime, get the new client installed and let's take the lead!


Ooh this is going to be fun! Can someone help me with installing it on my Ubuntu x64 system, please?


----------



## IEATFISH

I made a news thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1340847/whatpulse-website-updated-v2-0-released/0_50

Please comment and bump it up and let people know why they should join! Also, get updated, our headstart is over.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Ooh this is going to be fun! Can someone help me with installing it on my Ubuntu x64 system, please?


I haven't used it on Linux but I'm sure someone can help you out. You may also try Community > Chat on Whatpulse's page to ask on their IRC channel.


----------



## Madvillan

New stats are weird along with the website, they'll grow on me









Edit: Now just trying to figure out how to set up automatic pulsing Darn tabs... a few other features/settings also interest me; particularly "work offline".

Gee whiz, I'm pretty overwhelmed with all these new features. May disable some out of paranoia though, honestly.


----------



## Disturbed117

Apparently i cannot login any longer.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Apparently i cannot login any longer.


It's by email address, not whatpulse username! I was confused too.

We're leading uptime rank. Time to crank up steam and peak the download charts?!


----------



## borandi

Ack, need to update all my clients.

Make sure you pulse from them all before updating. after the first 2.xxx pulse, the 1.xxx pulses are not accepted anymore.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> We're leading uptime rank. Time to crank up steam and peak the download charts?!


If it includes NAS transfers, I'm all in. If not, I'll just fire up the FTP from my seedbox







Put that 60Mbps to action


----------



## Z32

I'm on a Video-editing, Youtube-uploading, Steam-downloading, CS:S button-mashing spree!


----------



## borandi

Sustained 5 megabytes per second from the seedbox, put 150GB in the queue. Should take me to 8pm









The old university connection sustained 100Mbps, but they would have jumped on me if more than a TB a month. I love *truly* unlimited download plans.


----------



## Boyboyd

Woah. Version 2 is a bit different


----------



## borandi

Out of interest, what's to stop someone making a ton of VMs for uptime scores.

I guess the same reason that keys and clicks can easily be cheated...

Also, it doesn't track miles any more.

Edit: No, it doesn't track home network traffic. Only stuff via the internet IP


----------



## borandi

Just an FYI, WP likes to write 4kB to the drive every second. Someone posted up in the forums at WP that this will trash SSDs. I wrote an explanation, and I'll copy it here for everyone else to read.
Quote:


> Well, yes and no.
> 
> An SSD can write to a page at a time - a page is typically 4 kB. Though when the SSD has to delete data, it has to delete a block (512kB) at a time. When Whatpulse writes 4kB at a time, it writes to a page. When it needs another 4kB, it writes to another page, and makes the previous page 'invalid', so the SSD can garbage it later. When the block is full, it will just move onto another block, until the whole drive is full of invalid pages. Then it'll clean them up (garbage collection or other) and start again.
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2738/5
> 
> Every 4kB write makes an SSD write a whole page of data. Even with wear levelling, write amplification and spare area, those 3000-20000 P/E cycles (depending on the drive) will not wear down quite quick. Let's do the math...
> 
> Assume 128GB SSD (including spare area), empty.
> Each 4kB write requires a whole to be written
> The way an SSD works is that if 4 kB is free in a block, it will write only the new page and 'lose' the address to the old data.
> 
> A 128GB drive will have
> 128 GB / 4 kB = 33554432 pages
> Which means (33554432 / 3600) = 9320 hours to go through one entire P/E cycle
> 
> @ 3000 P/E cycles = 873813 hours = 3192 years
> @ 5000 P/E cycles = 5320 years
> @ 10000 P/E cycles = 10640 years
> 
> While I agree with you that having continuous writing could be bad for an SSD, it is not as bad as you think. It is when the drive has to delete and rewrite a whole block of data when the drive gets full which really screws it up.
> 
> Hence why Anand + Kristian @ Anandtech always suggest leaving 10-20% free space on your SSD.


----------



## funfortehfun

FFFFF

Wrong token.


----------



## Madvillan

Whatpulse 2 Keeps crashing on my laptop. Also lame that it doesn't track miles anymore









And what's stopping someone from installing this onto multiple VM's? They all have to be on at the same time so it kind of defeats the purpose









I'm just waiting to hear about someone getting banned for installing this on a server somewhere for major uptime peen.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Sustained 5 megabytes per second from the seedbox, put 150GB in the queue. Should take me to 8pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old university connection sustained 100Mbps, but they would have jumped on me if more than a TB a month. I love *truly* unlimited download plans.


I haven't installed the new client yet. The current one hasn't asked me to update and I'm fine with the existing one for now.
But once I do, I can sustain a downstream of 45GB p/hour of actual throughput. The problem is finding that amount of data. The last time I went over 40GB/hour was 12 November.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> And what's stopping someone from installing this onto multiple VM's? They all have to be on at the same time so it kind of defeats the purpose


Same reason stopping someone using AHK to plug 50 keys per second for a day - i.e. not a lot. They can't exactly stop tokens for 'too much uptime'.

I have WP 2.0 installed on my five machines now - main work PC, laptop, and three testing benches. Any folder with 10+ machines could install it on theirs and there would not be an issue.

What they would stop is too much uptime if you had two PCs logged in under the same 'computer'. Each VM would have to be assigned a different computer name.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Sustained 5 megabytes per second from the seedbox, put 150GB in the queue. Should take me to 8pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old university connection sustained 100Mbps, but they would have jumped on me if more than a TB a month. I love *truly* unlimited download plans.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't installed the new client yet. The current one hasn't asked me to update and I'm fine with the existing one for now.
> But once I do, I can sustain a downstream of 45GB p/hour of actual throughput. The problem is finding that amount of data. The last time I went over 40GB/hour was 12 November.
Click to expand...

I have a 1.5 TB seedbox in France that I rent for work + legal torrents. That pulls data in at 30-80MB/s, and I FTP from at at a max of 7.5MB/s. Can't install WP on the seedbox though.


----------



## [Adz]

Am I the only one thinking that uptime and network usage is diverging from the core of Whatpulse in a way that isn't particularly necessary?
Network usage, I can see the merits of that. But uptime? I don't see it.


----------



## borandi

Dutch Power Cows now have 69 members with 2.0 installed. Storming ahead in both bandwidth and uptime numbers. We need a front page post


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> It's by email address, not whatpulse username! I was confused too.
> We're leading uptime rank. Time to crank up steam and peak the download charts?!


I suppose my account is lost, Because i don't ever remember having a email associated with my account.


----------



## borandi

Didn't you have to use an email to sign up in the first place? Do a lost password recall on every email address you use, see if one comes up


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Didn't you have to use an email to sign up in the first place? Do a lost password recall on every email address you use, see if one comes up


That's the issue, I only have Two emails yet when doing a Lost password it never sends to either email.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> That's the issue, I only have Two emails yet when doing a Lost password it never sends to either email.


Did you try the forgot email option from the website?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Did you try the forgot email option from the website?


Yes sir, All i get is Reminder sent! and i receive no message with either email.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Yes sir, All i get is Reminder sent! and i receive no message with either email.


Oh noes, did you use a fake/spam email? You could ask them on Twitter or email them. You don't want to have to make a new account! http://whatpulse.org/pages/about/

The PinkFloyd guy seems like the one to contact.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> *Oh noes, did you use a fake/spam email?* You could ask them on Twitter or email them. Y*ou don't want to have to make a new account!* http://whatpulse.org/pages/about/


Not that im aware of. I do know my Username and password so maybe they can help me out.

I know, i have 4m keys on that account.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Same reason stopping someone using AHK to plug 50 keys per second for a day - i.e. not a lot. They can't exactly stop tokens for 'too much uptime'.
> I have WP 2.0 installed on my five machines now - main work PC, laptop, and three testing benches. Any folder with 10+ machines could install it on theirs and there would not be an issue.
> What they would stop is too much uptime if you had two PCs logged in under the same 'computer'. Each VM would have to be assigned a different computer name.


Ah, I was somewhat joking though, I realize how that was written though. The way I was thinking about it, the machine had to be on and powering the VM('s) , so it would just be redundant stacking because they wouldn't get near what the main machine was pulling (As in 13 + 5 + 5 and then going on from there). But, they would still be pulling time so something is better than nothing.

Also, I think if you pulse from two machines under the same name, you get token errors [more often] - I found that's what was causing a majority of mine at one point.

And to be honest, I thought about bothering[recruiting] a few folders to join the OCN WP Team


----------



## [Adz]

Okay. Updated. Does it read from system uptime, or uptime since you started running the Whatpulse application? The uptime panel says

Code:



Code:


Unpulsed uptime: 6 minutes
Current uptime: 15 days, 18 hours, 41 minutes

So I'm assuming it'll only pulse the 6 minutes, right?

I'll be afk all next week, but I'll leave my rig running so at least it'll be counting for something.


----------



## epidemic

This seems like fun so I have installed the program and joined the OCN team.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Okay. Updated. Does it read from system uptime, or uptime since you started running the Whatpulse application? The uptime panel says
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Unpulsed uptime: 6 minutes
> Current uptime: 15 days, 18 hours, 41 minutes
> 
> So I'm assuming it'll only pulse the 6 minutes, right?
> 
> I'll be afk all next week, but I'll leave my rig running so at least it'll be counting for something.


It pulls the current run time from windows logs. In one of the tabs it'll say which days you did reboots.







So yeah, it'll just pulse the 6 minutes.

For uptime, really need those folders...


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epidemic*
> 
> This seems like fun so I have installed the program and joined the OCN team.


Awesome! Welcome. It is fun to see how many clicks and keys you press and now it will be fun with bandwidth and uptime as well.


----------



## Z32

Uh oh, I hope there is a way to auto-log in on startup! That would be very frustrating to type every time!


----------



## funfortehfun

It should automatically start logged in every time you launch WhatPulse.


----------



## PR-Imagery

How does one install this thing on Linux?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Out of interest, what's to stop someone making a ton of VMs for uptime scores.
> 
> I guess the same reason that keys and clicks can easily be cheated...
> 
> Also, it doesn't track miles any more.
> 
> Edit: No, it doesn't track home network traffic. Only stuff via the internet IP


Mine tracks internal network traffic. I clocked up a few gb in a couple of seconds last night.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> How does one install this thing on Linux?


Steps I followed:

Code:



Code:


// Download and extract the Linux client from WhatPulse website
sudo apt-get install libqtcore4 libqtwebkit-dev libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-sqlite libssl-dev libpcap-dev
cd extracted-directory
sudo setcap cap_net_raw,cap_net_admin=eip ./whatpulse
./whatpulse

That should do it.

Didn't work for me though. The client requires GLIBC_2.14, mine has 2.07 and system says it's already up-to-date. A bit of searching suggests it's not wise to mess around with GLIBC. So I gave up.


----------



## PR-Imagery

That worked, thanks.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Out of interest, what's to stop someone making a ton of VMs for uptime scores.
> 
> I guess the same reason that keys and clicks can easily be cheated...
> 
> Also, it doesn't track miles any more.
> 
> Edit: No, it doesn't track home network traffic. Only stuff via the internet IP
> 
> 
> 
> Mine tracks internal network traffic. I clocked up a few gb in a couple of seconds last night.
Click to expand...

Hmm... Perhaps when two computers are connected to the same DHCP. I was using my own ICS setup where a couple of computers bunny off my main (due to location).


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Madvillan just recommended that me an my folding team start doing this, anyone have some stats on system resource usage of this? I'd be down for it as we're up 24/7 anyway, just don't want to effect our performance


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Madvillan just recommended that me an my folding team start doing this, anyone have some stats on system resource usage of this? I'd be down for it as we're up 24/7 anyway, just don't want to effect our performance


Next to none in cpu usage, 2-5megs of ram running in the background.


----------



## Z32

3 of 3 restarts required me to manually log in.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well then I just reinstalled Windows on Saturday so I've got a lot of downloading to do to get things back to their normal state.







I like the new client so far.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Madvillan just recommended that me an my folding team start doing this, anyone have some stats on system resource usage of this? I'd be down for it as we're up 24/7 anyway, just don't want to effect our performance


Sub 0.01%. It's like having an IM client running idle in background.


----------



## Disturbed117

Good news!

I have retrieved my main account, It seems i had miss typed my email when i registered.


----------



## borandi

Nice one.

We're a solid 2nd in terms of uptime


----------



## Disturbed117

See here for Upcoming Extravaganza. Thread


----------



## borandi

Invalid token, did you use this on another computer?

fuuuuuu


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> That worked, thanks.


Awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> 
> Invalid token, did you use this on another computer?
> fuuuuuu


I got one of those yesterday, lost about 60GB.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Seems to have an incompatibility with Windows 8. Keeps closing periodically.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Seems to have an incompatibility with Windows 8. Keeps closing periodically.


I haven't had any issues at all...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Weird then. Any one else?

I just have ProcessLasso reopen it whenever it closes.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Weird then. Any one else?
> I just have ProcessLasso reopen it whenever it closes.


I'll need to check into that program; I'm having problems with it just crashing when my machine (laptops and desktops) return from sleep/hibernate.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh my! WhatPulse taking up a lot of cpu!
Wonder if that's from the network traffic.


----------



## [Adz]

Just installed it on my sister's laptop since I'll be using this for a week. Should be able to crank up some keys, seeing as I need to get to work on my dissertation


----------



## borandi

A new user, 'Nooooob' is doing some sort of scripting to get his counts up.

Total Pulses : 122
Last Pulse : 2012-12-27 05:17:17
Average keys p/s : 2.32
Average clicks p/s : 13.39

http://whatpulse.org/Nooooob#pulses

e.g.

27/12/12 05:08 a9Ee42e4 34,603 102,463 1.00MB 1.00MB 26m37s

34000 key presses and 102000 clicks in 26 minutes? yeah right...


----------



## Z32

lol yeah. 1,967 clicks, <1 min


----------



## eTheBlack

I'm in!


----------



## [Adz]

Damn it. My laptop went into standby last night. Everything I've typed since this morning has been completely ignored. It just hasn't counted it at all.
Not happy.

Edit. It's still not counting the keys I'm typing now.
Edit. Restarted WhatPulse and it's working now. Has anyone else had issues with sleep mode?


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Edit. Restarted WhatPulse and it's working now. Has anyone else had issues with sleep mode?


Yes, that's been my main female doggery (







) - quip with version 2.

In short, it doesn't agree with sleep/hibernate, which is why I installed process lasso on my laptop because I tend to just close lid and not think about it; it'd be foolproof if win7 wasn't like "process has failed" and halts a new instance of it until I acknowledge that it has failed and click the pretty "close program" button.

I thought about just disabling the network tracking/statistics as I'm not sure if there's a fix being worked on, the reason why it crashes is because whatpulse tries to hook immediately, instead of being on a timer for the interfaces to wake.


----------



## [Adz]

On this laptop, I have network stats disabled. I didn't even let it install WinPCap.


----------



## PR-Imagery

2.0 still seems very buggy; I'm getting random crashes/freezes or closing in Windows 7, 8 and Ubuntu 12.04

And why couldn't it have a simple .deb installer for Linux??


----------



## zodac

Man, I'm loving the extra stats on the new client. Shame the mouse heatmap keeps resetting every day, but otherwise a *huge* imrpovement on v1.7.1.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Man, I'm loving the extra stats on the new client. Shame the mouse heatmap keeps resetting every day, but otherwise a *huge* imrpovement on v1.7.1.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> On this laptop, I have network stats disabled. I didn't even let it install WinPCap.


Strange, I'll do some more digging.

Also, *fist shake at borandi* I was looking forward to being #8, now I'll just be #9 again *top 10/first page problems*


----------



## Z32

My mouse heatmap actually doesn't work. I'm dual monitor, but I doubt it matters.


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 2.0 still seems very buggy; I'm getting random crashes/freezes or closing in Windows 7, 8 and Ubuntu 12.04
> 
> And why couldn't it have a simple .deb installer for Linux??


Give it time and it will make it to the repos eventually.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> On this laptop, I have network stats disabled. I didn't even let it install WinPCap.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I'll do some more digging.
> 
> Also, *fist shake at borandi* I was looking forward to being #8, now I'll just be #9 again *top 10/first page problems*
Click to expand...

quoi? I've been a member of the team for almost a year









I think g00glen00b is new?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Man, I'm loving the extra stats on the new client. Shame the mouse heatmap keeps resetting every day, but otherwise a *huge* imrpovement on v1.7.1.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I know about those options - still resets every time I boot up. Not a big deal; download stats are more fun.


----------



## borandi

If by any chance anyone has an unlimited internet usage plan, the following games on Steam offer big downloads to get counters up:

Max Payne: ~32Gb
The Force Unleashed: 30GB
Rage: 25 GB
Dragon Age Ultimate edition: 25GB
Age of Conan: 22GB
Silverfall: 21GB
Total War Shogun 2: 20 GB
GTA IV and Episodes: 16 GB each
FEAR: 16 GB
Test Drive Unlimited 2: 15GB
Dragon Age Origins: 15GB
Frontlines: 14GB
Mass Effect 2: 12GB
Portal 2: 12GB
Saints Row 2: 12GB
Dirt 2: 11GB
Dirt: 11GB
Unreal Tournament 3: 10GB
Grid: 10GB
Company of Heores: 9GB


----------



## eTheBlack

In first half of January I will get 100/50, so... that shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Disturbed117

Ranked 21 on Uptime.


----------



## g00glen00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> quoi? I've been a member of the team for almost a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think g00glen00b is new?


Indeed, I recently joined the team (previous week) thanks to ieatfish.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00glen00b*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> quoi? I've been a member of the team for almost a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think g00glen00b is new?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, I recently joined the team (previous week) thanks to ieatfish.
Click to expand...

Welcome aboard!


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00glen00b*
> 
> Indeed, I recently joined the team (previous week) thanks to ieatfish.


Welcome!









If you have any questions about OCN, be sure to check out the Site Features guide in my signature below.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Oh whatpulse, what have done??


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> Oh whatpulse, what have done??


Wow, you should win the uptime battle in no time!


----------



## zodac

4th for download! Only 5GB away from 3rd too.


----------



## Yvese

Joined the team!

I have a problem though. The network tracker seems to be wrong. It says my current upload is 700KB/s, yet on my network meter desktop gadget and on my torrent it says I'm uploading at 1.5MB/s


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Joined the team!
> I have a problem though. The network tracker seems to be wrong. It says my current upload is 700KB/s, yet on my network meter desktop gadget and on my torrent it says I'm uploading at 1.5MB/s


You should post this in their forums. Didn't test this yet, but sure will do and report to the developer.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> You should post this in their forums. Didn't test this yet, but sure will do and report to the developer.


Done!

I hope it's just a bug since I'm being severely handicapped here


----------



## sbuck333

We're doing pretty good on uptime but need a push to get #1 !!


----------



## zodac

2/3 the uptime with 1/3 the amount of members. Not bad.


----------



## [Adz]

By the time I get back to my rig at home, I'll have over a week of uptime to pulse xD


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> By the time I get back to my rig at home, I'll have over a week of uptime to pulse xD


I set my machines to pulse every hour when I left mine on over the Christmas couple of days, just in case a bad token error occurred in the middle.

During the day I have 4 machines on the go. Got enough kit to set up 7-8 more, but probably not a good idea as the wife will complain!


----------



## Disturbed117

Is it me or is something wrong with the Uptime stats?


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> quoi? I've been a member of the team for almost a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think g00glen00b is new?


Ah, I may have just noticed your name, and then re-noticed it once I saw you posting here again, just me being loopy









I think it may have been Tuuba who bumped me down, he was 12th last I remember
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> In first half of January I will get 100/50, so... that shouldn't be a problem


Man, I'm really jealous of the speeds some of you guys on OCN Get...lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00glen00b*
> 
> Indeed, I recently joined the team (previous week) thanks to ieatfish.


Welcome to the Team and Forum! Enjoy your stay, make sure to stay out of Shrak's Kool-Aid stash








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 
> Oh whatpulse, what have done??




And uptime, I'm a bit amazed. Last night DPC had 7 months... Gotta get more folders on this


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I set my machines to pulse every hour when I left mine on over the Christmas couple of days, just in case a bad token error occurred in the middle.
> During the day I have 4 machines on the go. Got enough kit to set up 7-8 more, but probably not a good idea as the wife will complain!


I auto pulse every 25,000 on my main machine. Legacy habit, from when that would mean a guaranteed pulse each day.
But since I'm not there, I won't hit 25k, but uptime and network stats will continue to increase.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I auto pulse every 25,000 on my main machine. Legacy habit, from when that would mean a guaranteed pulse each day.
> But since I'm not there, I won't hit 25k, but uptime and network stats will continue to increase.


You can set it to pulse after X uptime or at a set time each day.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> You can set it to pulse after X uptime or at a set time each day.


Yeah, I know, but I like the 25k


----------



## borandi

By my calculations 82 people have pulsed in the last 48 hours, but only half with any upload/download stats from v2.


----------



## Z32

I know. We need more people to make the switch to v2 to take that uptime rank!








Too bad I don't think I can put this on any other machine in my house. Typically 4 computers on around the clock too!


----------



## Madvillan

You can, but you'll have to make new machine names under your whatpulse accopunt


----------



## Z32

Oh, it's not that. It's just the sensitive data involved. I should have been specific.


----------



## [Adz]

I wonder if 2.0 will work on my office computers. If it does... I'm coming right back up that leaderboard


----------



## Boyboyd

I love version 2, but it is filled with bugs. I've got no doubt they'll be squashed eventually though.

In other news, i'm glad it tracks bandwidth. I'm now 5th for upload even though my line speed is 80KB/s up. Still waaaay down on download and clicks too.


----------



## zodac

Anyone know if you can find your personal pulse history? Kinda like the activity section on the team page (and we used to have with v1.7.1), where it shows each pulse's stats.


----------



## Paradigm84

I haven't upgraded to 2.0 yet #WhatPulseHipster.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Anyone know if you can find your personal pulse history? Kinda like the activity section on the team page (and we used to have with v1.7.1), where it shows each pulse's stats.




If you click "View Online Stats" from the client, you just need to scroll down to the bottom of the user stat page and click "Pulses"


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> I wonder if 2.0 will work on my office computers. If it does... I'm coming right back up that leaderboard


As long as you have admin access








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I love version 2, but it is filled with bugs. I've got no doubt they'll be squashed eventually though.
> 
> In other news, i'm glad it tracks bandwidth. I'm now 5th for upload even though my line speed is 80KB/s up. Still waaaay down on download and clicks too.


Most people have ASDL, so if you upload at peak speeds then the download gets overly affected. I asked my seedbox manager, I'm not allowed to install WP


----------



## g00glen00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> I think it may have been Tuuba who bumped me down, he was 12th last I remember


I think I bumped you down, I already had 46M keys, so when I joined last week and became 3rd on the rankings I pushed everyone down.


----------



## Yvese

My bandwith stats should greatly help out the teams rank!









I've only been using it for one day but have already added 50gb+ to our upload stat which brought us up 5 ranks









It would have been double that but the bandwith tracker is bugged and only picking up half my upload for some reason


----------



## borandi

I just hit 1TB downloaded







Now we are 2nd for download stats.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Woke up to find 30 instances of WP had opened overnight!
That means it crashed and reopened 29 times.


----------



## IEATFISH

I haven't had any issues with Whatpulse on any of the PCs I've installed it on... :/ I don't use sleep, though, so maybe that is it.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I have had 3 computers lose their login info not using sleep either.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> As long as you have admin access


It's not to do with admin. 1.7 installed fine, but would crash within 10 seconds of loading.


----------



## PR-Imagery

No sleep here either.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I have had 3 computers lose their login info not using sleep either.


This happened to me, but to be fair i did have a lot of power cuts in 1 day .


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Anyone know if you can find your personal pulse history? Kinda like the activity section on the team page (and we used to have with v1.7.1), where it shows each pulse's stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you click "View Online Stats" from the client, you just need to scroll down to the bottom of the user stat page and click "Pulses"
Click to expand...

Can't believe I didn't see that.


----------



## Disturbed117

Ranked 19th for uptime now! (I passed sweffymo)


----------



## borandi

Version 2.0.1 will be out soon. From an admin:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smitmartijn*
> Basically it's a "when it's done" scenario - but it won't be long, maybe a day or so.


----------



## Disturbed117

Nice.


----------



## PR-Imagery

That's inspiring.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I'm going back to work on the 14th so I will upgrade my work computer then. We leave our PCs on 24/7 there so it should be a decent stream of uptime. The real trick is to get my colleagues to get Whatpulse too.


----------



## Disturbed117

I choose to Stare!









Also: I just grabbed 16th for uptime!


----------



## [Adz]

Question about disk IO:

*borandi*, I think it was you who explained that whatpulse writing a 4KB file to SSDs every second won't wear it down within a reasonable time frame. But what about garbage collection - that only runs when the drive has been idle, right? But if it's being written to, it's never going to idle at all. Won't that cause issues somewhere down the line?


----------



## borandi

Due to the way an SSD works, if parts of the drive are full and data needs to fit into other areas, the system will do a garbage collect then a write all in one. This means that instead of writing in 0.1ms, it needs 0.2ms of garbage then 0.1ms of write, totalling 0.3ms which means that the overall writing speed looks 66% slower.

With idle time garbage collection, it does the 0.2ms operations when you don't need the SSD, therefore it looks like the SSD is performing at full speed all the time when you do need it.

Moral of the story is, the SSD will still garbage collect, but at the point of when you're writing. Read speed is unaffected.

Also, I'm pretty sure that modern SSDs can garbage collect on one of the die chips that is idle while another is being written to.


----------



## [Adz]

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## eTheBlack

http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2172&pid=19080
2.0.1a version is up.
Most problems are fixed in this version.


----------



## Madvillan

I also want to go on and say WOW at all of your DL+Upload amounts, hory crep you guys are crazy.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> I also want to go on and say WOW at all of your DL+Upload amounts, hory crep you guys are crazy.


Haha, I actually just hit my limit for the billing period (200GB) and we still have a week left. Oops.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Haha, I actually just hit my limit for the billing period (200GB) and we still have a week left. Oops.


Ahhh I remember those days when we also had bandwith cap, but those days are long gone...


----------



## JCG

Aw crap! I now have to log in after each boot up.









Edit: Woot! 2k posts! Only took 2.5 years ..


----------



## Disturbed117

I consume around 40-50gb a month on satellite.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Aw crap! I now have to log in after each boot up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2172&pid=19080
> 2.0.1a version is up.
> Most problems are fixed in this version.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Hasn't crashed yet, that good.

Now I can get that uptime up.


----------



## Disturbed117

Im losing positions on uptime!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*


Don't know how I missed that post, thank you!


----------



## PR-Imagery

One crash


----------



## IEATFISH

Official 2.0.1 is out now.


----------



## Z32

Woo! I see some nice fixes in there:

*NEW: Add some critical keys to keyboard heatmap.* (I was waiting for shift to be included for all that minecraft ledge-clinging and FPS sprinting goodness!) *
FIX: Unable to set a proxy when logging in.
FIX: The heatmaps do not update 'today' after a manual reset.* (Had that issue last night, had to re-open the client to update the today map after the manual keystroke reset) *
FIX: Windows closes input hooks when putting your CPU under load (games), which makes it stop counting keys and clicks.
FIX: Random crashes when using a wireless network connection.
FIX: Random crashes when using sleep or hibernation mode.
FIX: Auto pulsing is disabled too quickly when detecting pulse errors.
FIX: The client does not see certain USB network adapters.
FIX: Computer crashes (BSOD) can cause the client to ask for a login, next start up.
FIX: Only show active metrics in tooltip (icon hover).
FIX: Allow a password reset without knowing the old password.
FIX: Several optimisations for speed and memory management.* (Hopefully this will help, so we can suggest this for folders)


----------



## Disturbed117

Im in the top 15 for uptime now!


----------



## [Adz]

Nope. New client won't even begin installing on the office computers. Admin privs required.


----------



## borandi

If anyone wants to see how well they've done this year so far, check out http://borandi.co.uk/wpe/index.php?c=20130101000001


----------



## JCG

That's pretty awesome, borandi.


----------



## Madvillan

Hm, I'm a pulse away from being back in the top 10[for the contest]









And thanks borandi, you definitely helped streamline many things with the contest.


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Nope. New client won't even begin installing on the office computers. Admin privs required.


And this is why I'm glad to be working as a system admin.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> I also want to go on and say WOW at all of your DL+Upload amounts, hory crep you guys are crazy.


Sharing is caring.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Sharing is caring.


Just saw you appear out of nowhere on the upload ranking lol. Is WhatPulse tracking your full bandwith? For me it's only tracking half of what I upload


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Sharing is caring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw you appear out of nowhere on the upload ranking lol. Is WhatPulse tracking your full bandwith? For me it's only tracking half of what I upload
Click to expand...

It's tracking all my Filezilla and did when I installed uTorrent. I connect to my router by a USB 3.0 WiFi device in a USB 2.0 port. My other machines all connected via a bridged connection to that machine. All of it works. Win7 64-bit (SP1 and non-SP1)


----------



## Disturbed117

How is uptime added up? Is it longest uptime or total uptime pulsed?


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> How is uptime added up? Is it longest uptime or total uptime pulsed?


Total uptime pulsed.

The API uses a UptimeSeconds tag, which is the sum of all the uptime of all the pulses submitted. So if I can I leave my test beds on in a low power mode and set them to pulse every hr.


----------



## [Adz]

Does anyone know if wpulse2 works on the Raspberry Pi?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> *Total uptime pulsed.*
> The API uses a UptimeSeconds tag, which is the sum of all the uptime of all the pulses submitted. So if I can I leave my test beds on in a low power mode and set them to pulse every hr.


Ah thanks.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> It's tracking all my Filezilla and did when I installed uTorrent. I connect to my router by a USB 3.0 WiFi device in a USB 2.0 port. My other machines all connected via a bridged connection to that machine. All of it works. Win7 64-bit (SP1 and non-SP1)


How odd..

It only tracks half my bandwith









I posted it on the WhatPulse forums and others have the same issue as well.

It's frustrating when you know you can rise up in the ranks quickly but a bug is preventing you from doing so


----------



## IEATFISH

I don't have the time right now but someone should try to contact the team members who haven't switched clients yet and let them know about the new Whatpulse. I see quite a few people are still pulsing but haven't logged any uptime or bandwidth.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> I don't have the time right now but someone should try to contact the team members who haven't switched clients yet and let them know about the new Whatpulse. I see quite a few people are still pulsing but haven't logged any uptime or bandwidth.


I can PM a few if i can get the time today.


----------



## borandi

I love the fact that as a team we've done half a years worth of uptime since new year. link


----------



## Disturbed117

17th on the list!


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Just saw you appear out of nowhere on the upload ranking lol. Is WhatPulse tracking your full bandwith? For me it's only tracking half of what I upload


From what I can see, it tracks most of it. But the graph shows some really worrying gaps when it tracks nothing for a second and then resumes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17th on the list!


What list? There's so many now!


----------



## Quasimojo

WhatPulse installed and OCN team joined.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> From what I can see, it tracks most of it. But the graph shows some really worrying gaps when it tracks nothing for a second and then resumes.
> *What list?* There's so many now!


Uptime on team since first of year.


----------



## Madvillan

Installed on one of my work PC's and set it to pulse every 3 hours. Should net for some decent uptime


----------



## Jeppzer

I need to install it on my other machines so I can collect uptime.


----------



## Madvillan

Madvillan has run the WhatPulse client for 4 days, 20 hours, 11 minutes, 45 seconds.

（　´‿ゝ｀）﻿

Also, Welcome to the team Quasimojo!

We need to get folders on this ASAP, DPC's (Dutch Power Cows) has freakin' 2 years already >:l


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Yeah, get them folders in here for sure!


----------



## Jeppzer

*cough*


----------



## Paradigm84

Folders are noobs.


----------



## [Adz]

Binders. We need binders full of uptime.


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## Madvillan

I still somewhat miss my mouse distance not being tracked.









Binders, no.

Dossiers. Dossiers full of uptime.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> *I still somewhat miss my mouse distance not being tracked.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binders, no.
> Dossiers. Dossiers full of uptime.


I feel you on that.


----------



## alwang17

Yeah, what happened to tracking mouse distance?


----------



## zodac

Wasn't it an issue that with varying DPI settings, the results from one mouse weren't the same as the result from another?

Probably easier to remove than fix.


----------



## Madvillan

I'm not sure, all I know is that it was removed... had a good run though









I'm also waiting for the Whatpulse team to release 2.0.2a or whichever revision addressing how the program writes to the DB file every so often. (and a few other "minor" issues)


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Wasn't it an issue that with varying DPI settings, the results from one mouse weren't the same as the result from another?
> 
> Probably easier to remove than fix.


Yep, it was this.


----------



## PR-Imagery

They really should make it so the icon notifies whether or not you're actually logged in (like a little red X or something)... haven't been logged in for a couple days








I mean, who actually checks their stats every single day or opens the main window?

Someone suggest it, every post I make on the site seems to get deleted


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## borandi

I easily notched up 1000 miles in a day when accessing a computer over RealVNC, so it wasn't really a true measure of mouse movement.


----------



## Disturbed117

I was close to 200miles total.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well I have the new client on my work desktop too now and it stays on 24/7 so it will be building up a nice run of uptime.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I easily notched up 1000 miles in a day when accessing a computer over RealVNC, so it wasn't really a true measure of mouse movement.


Globetrotter!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Well I have the new client on my work desktop too now and it stays on 24/7 so it will be building up a nice run of uptime.


The one thing I'm beating you in right now.









Any folders lurking? We need you ASAP. Dutch Power Cows have double the uptime OCN does ( 6 years )


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Globetrotter!
> The one thing I'm beating you in right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any folders lurking? We need you ASAP. Dutch Power Cows have double the uptime OCN does ( 6 years )


Well you won't be happy then that I'm getting a laptop and possibly another desktop to add to this too.


----------



## eTheBlack

Just informing...

WhatPulse 2.0.2
http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2420


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Just informing...
> 
> WhatPulse 2.0.2
> http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2420


Quote:


> [Enhancement] Don't write database queries right away, cache them. (saves disk I/O)


Sweet.


----------



## Madvillan

Aw Yiss. Finally.


----------



## BoredErica

I just joined. Hopefully I can help a bit!









EDIT: Apperently I have 66,666 mouse clicks registered right now.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Someone suggest it, every post I make on the site seems to get deleted


I posted that last night, by the way:
http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2426


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

2.0.2 client keeps crashing on me.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> 2.0.2 client keeps crashing on me.


Haven't been able to open it today after 2.0.2


----------



## BoredErica

Same here. Found out whatpulse has been dead throughout today's entire typing. SO FRIGGIN MAD. Lost another 2m keys in the past due to it crashing.


----------



## BoredErica

Guys, for me if I don't put Whatpulse into the tray and just minimize it, it doesn't crash! Hasn't crashed during the entire day!


----------



## [Adz]

Still rocking v2.0


----------



## JCG

Finally managed to get 2.0.1 running on the Linux machine. Time to rack up some uptime.


----------



## eTheBlack

Don't have any problems with crashes or whatever, but I did do a complete uninstall before installing 2.0.2
Windows 7 64bit that is.


----------



## Madvillan

Mine crashes whenever I try to pulse... I have it set to pulse at a set amount of keys and it just hangs once it gets there, other times it goes through just fine. Hmm










Using 2.0.2


----------



## eTheBlack

Just got that bug too, anyway dev knows about it and will tommorow release a fix for it.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Mine crashes whenever I try to pulse... I have it set to pulse at a set amount of keys and it just hangs once it gets there, other times it goes through just fine. Hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using 2.0.2


Yes this is the same problem for me. I noticed lastnight that every time I hit 10k keys it crashes while trying to autopulse.


----------



## Z32

Just straight reinstall 2.0.1 if you're getting auto-pulse 2.0.2 error


----------



## BoredErica

Guys with 2.0.2: As I said before, keep Whatpulse open. Don't minimize to tray. It won't crash nearly as often.


----------



## borandi

I stuck with 2.0.1. Still a little buggy every now and again. It doesn't like it when a system crashes or gets hard reset. But sounds better than 2.0.2 right now


----------



## Boyboyd

2.0.1 is working wonderfully on my work PC. V1 used to crash pretty regularly due to appdata being redirected at work i think.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Guys with 2.0.2: As I said before, keep Whatpulse open. Don't minimize to tray. It won't crash nearly as often.


Yeah I'm going to do that tonight. I still have the installer on my PC.


----------



## zodac

If anyone wants to go back to v2.0.1 but doesn't have the installer, it's still available on their download page:
http://whatpulse.org/downloads/

Haven't had any fewer crashes while the main window is open, so I've turned off automatic pulses and just do it manually every so often. Not having token losses with v2, so it's no real loss.


----------



## [Adz]

V 2.0.3 is out.
http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2488


----------



## JCG

Good stuff! Thanks Adz


----------



## Madvillan

Thanks Adz.

Also nearing 23M Keys. Woo









Also realized I'm still running 2.0 on one of my work machines.. will update it eventually, lol.


----------



## biltong

Got WP installed on the work laptop and I'm a programmer







already got 19k keys on it since last Wednesday.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Thanks Adz.
> 
> Also nearing 23M Keys. Woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also realized I'm still running 2.0 on one of my work machines.. will update it eventually, lol.


Don't bother.

I've felt this since they released 2.0, but I've held my tongue. I've had enough now. The WP team really dropped the ball with v2, and I genuinely regret "upgrading". I'm rolling back to 2.0 seeing as that was mostly stable for me. 2.0.3 just keeps closing without any notification; failed to track 40GB of downstream traffic from Steam.


----------



## JCG

2.0.3 is running fine on my Windows machine, but closing (crashing?) with no notification on my Linux machine. And that's the machine on which I desperately want this thing to work.


----------



## [Adz]

Edited.

W8 Pro. Fresh install. WP is one of the first things I put on there.
Random closes.

Edit: Even 2.0 randomly closes. Lost another 20GB


----------



## biltong

I dunno. I have zero issues with 2.0.1 with both laptops and my desktop. My personal laptop runs Windows 8 and it plays nicely with that, tracks network usage fine too (too well, in fact: it tracks data I transfer between PCs over LAN). Desktop and work laptop run Windows 7 and like I said no issues.


----------



## Boyboyd

I just downloaded it for my 2nd work computer and i was given 2.0.1. I dunno where you guys are getting these new versions from.


----------



## JCG

It's not on the download page, gotta get it from the forum:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> V 2.0.3 is out.
> http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2488


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I just downloaded it for my 2nd work computer and i was given 2.0.1. I dunno where you guys are getting these new versions from.


The official download is 2.0.1, 2.0.2 and 2.0.3 are up for download on the forums.


----------



## eTheBlack

2.0.3 works fine, but I did a clean install, so try that if anyone have problem.

Hmmm very little sharers on OCN


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> 2.0.3 works fine, but I did a clean install, so try that if anyone have problem.
> 
> Hmmm very little sharers on OCN


What speed do you upload at? It's insane how fast you past me lol


----------



## eTheBlack

55Mbps, but sometimes goes to 7.2MB/s if I don't download. Fiber optic, enough said


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> Got WP installed on the work laptop and I'm a programmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already got 19k keys on it since last Wednesday.


Slacking







I'm averaging 600k a month as a programmer/writer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Edited.
> 
> W8 Pro. Fresh install. WP is one of the first things I put on there.
> Random closes.
> 
> Edit: Even 2.0 randomly closes. Lost another 20GB


I'm constantly installing OSes on test systems, and yeah sometimes it seems a real gripe on stock W7-64bit. Best thing I did was to leave the window open and minimise it, rather than close to tray. Surprisingly my main machine and laptops all work fine with 2.0.1a.


----------



## Disturbed117

February Extravaganza coming up. Link


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> February Extravaganza coming up. Link


Hivemind man, I was going to contact you about doing a Feb one


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> Got WP installed on the work laptop and I'm a programmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already got 19k keys on it since last Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Slacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm averaging 600k a month as a programmer/writer
Click to expand...

Hoping to get to that eventually. I'm just out of college and just got my first job so I'm still very much a noob







that said, about a year ago I was playing loads of games all day doing 25-35k keys a day which is ~800k keys a month







slowed down a hell of a lot since then though.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> Got WP installed on the work laptop and I'm a programmer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already got 19k keys on it since last Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> Slacking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm averaging 600k a month as a programmer/writer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoping to get to that eventually. I'm just out of college and just got my first job so I'm still very much a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said, about a year ago I was playing loads of games all day doing 25-35k keys a day which is ~800k keys a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slowed down a hell of a lot since then though.
Click to expand...

Always enjoyed the several hours a day of college gaming, especially the massive LAN events







Work takes over though after almost ten years of hitting the books


----------



## Vellioh

Hey everybody I'm new to not only OCN but WhatPulse as well. I recently found out that competitive typing websites are not blocked at my work so I figured if I am going to be typing so much why not keep track of all the incoherence I'm creating with this program. I'm still learning and seeking information about the program but so far the competitive typing has put me at 27,000 keys in a little over 4 hours which is surprising lol

Well that's about it, I just thought I'd introduce myself on here as WhatPulse was my portal to OCN.

Chaio!

Also how would you be able to link your dynamic image into your signature? Every time I try to link it, it never shows up?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellioh*
> 
> Hey everybody I'm new to not only OCN but WhatPulse as well. I recently found out that competitive typing websites are not blocked at my work so I figured if I am going to be typing so much why not keep track of all the incoherence I'm creating with this program. I'm still learning and seeking information about the program but so far the competitive typing has put me at 27,000 keys in a little over 4 hours which is surprising lol
> 
> Well that's about it, I just thought I'd introduce myself on here as WhatPulse was my portal to OCN.
> 
> Chaio!
> 
> Also how would you be able to link your dynamic image into your signature? Every time I try to link it, it never shows up?


Welcome to OCN! Glad to have you on board the team.









As for the dynamic image, we have those disabled in signatures to avoid too much clutter from unrelated things in the actual forum content. Feel free to post it in a post or whatever.

See you around!


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellioh*
> 
> Hey everybody I'm new to not only OCN but WhatPulse as well. I recently found out that competitive typing websites are not blocked at my work so I figured if I am going to be typing so much why not keep track of all the incoherence I'm creating with this program. I'm still learning and seeking information about the program but so far the competitive typing has put me at 27,000 keys in a little over 4 hours which is surprising lol
> 
> Well that's about it, I just thought I'd introduce myself on here as WhatPulse was my portal to OCN.
> 
> Chaio!
> 
> Also how would you be able to link your dynamic image into your signature? Every time I try to link it, it never shows up?


Welcome! I think WhatPulse for most of us is just an exercise of keeping track of things we do. If you like stats, it's awesome









We also now run a monthly 'contest', whereby we record who has done the most keys/clicks/bandwidth/uptime - you can sign up here and follow the action of our February contest


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heads up when you install the newest ver uninstall old or it will just crash and never load.
well that only worked on 1 computer out of 4 the others wont run even uninstalling old ver first.


----------



## PR-Imagery

I'm willing to bet they don't do much in-house testing, and the beta testing pool is very small.

Why isn't there a check for update button


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I'm willing to bet they don't do much in-house testing, and the beta testing pool is very small.
> 
> Why isn't there a check for update button


lol i dont thk they test it at all, to get it to work i have to uninstall everything even the saved data so people upgrading remmbber to pulse befor you upgrade.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I'm willing to bet they don't do much in-house testing, and the beta testing pool is very small.
> 
> Why isn't there a check for update button
> 
> 
> 
> lol i dont thk they test it at all, to get it to work i have to uninstall everything even the saved data so people upgrading remmbber to pulse befor you upgrade.
Click to expand...

I know every case is different, but I've always been able to just install over the previous version. :/


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I know every case is different, but I've always been able to just install over the previous version. :/


Try it with 2.04 lol i had to uninstall everything whatpulse on all 6 fo my computers i have setup.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Just noticed the red dots on the icon when clicking/typing, wonder how much resources that takes up


----------



## eTheBlack

Didn't even realise there is 2.0.4, only checking Forum for new "unofficial" release. Will change it after extravaganza.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Where can I download 2.0.1 for Linux? 2.0.4 won't run.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> I know every case is different, but I've always been able to just install over the previous version. :/
> 
> 
> 
> Try it with 2.04 lol i had to uninstall everything whatpulse on all 6 fo my computers i have setup.
Click to expand...

Lol, if there's one thing I've learnt from hosting Folding contests, it's that you never upgrade software mid-event.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Where can I download 2.0.1 for Linux? 2.0.4 won't run.


I _think_ it's v2.0.1 which tracks uptime incorrectly on Linux. For 12hrs, the app only tracks 7-8hrs ..

32bit - http://whatpulse.org/files/whatpulse-linux-32bit-2.0.1.tar.gz
64bit - http://whatpulse.org/files/whatpulse-linux-64bit-2.0.1.tar.gz


----------



## zodac

Probably was - the more accurate uptime tracking for Windows came out in v2.0.2.


----------



## borandi

For 2.0.1 on Windows every 24hr got 23hr 40 mins

I'm still staying with 2.0.1 for now.


----------



## PR-Imagery

2.0.4 is not counting internet traffic/ not detecting network interface on any of my Windows boxes and hit or miss under Linux.
*Seems to lose connection with pcap after a while

Program is hopeless...


----------



## Yvese

Well, I think I'm gonna stop using WhatPulse. Latest 2.0.4 wont even start after I rebooted, and when I got it running it STILL doesn't count my bandwith correctly which is honestly the only thing I care about.

No use using it if it only tracks half my uploads which essentially handicaps me. Looking at changelogs for each version, I thought they'd finally fix it but nope. No use rolling back to an earlier version either.

Maybe I'll try it again later if later versions finally fix it. Till then...


----------



## borandi

2.0.1 tracks fine with me.

With your Torrent client, have you turned off all options to local peer exchange and everything to do with local sharing?

Go online and find a 250mb file (any motherboard drivers page, look for LAN or audio drivers). Stop all other internet activity, then record the difference.

Some is better than none, right?


----------



## Boyboyd

Wooo I've broken the top 100 for keys.

And i'm 12th for upload thanks to work.


----------



## borandi

Did a nice update on my stats page for the team.

http://borandi.co.uk/wpe/



In the 50 days since the start of the year, we as a team have (total / since year began):

Members : 342 (+6)
Keys: 1,438,600,623 (+79,272,002) +18.33/s
Clicks: 625,426,997 (+44,752,093) +10.35/s
Download: 39.75TB (+35.615 TiB) +8.64 MB/s
Upload: 20.06TB (+19.486 TiB) +4.73 MB/s
Uptime: 11y1w3d8h1m7s (+10y5d45m36s) +73.04 s/s

(Uptime is measured in seconds per second. Basically means we have 73 computers on at any one time in the team).


----------



## Jeppzer

borandi, your network card must be glowing. Have you watercooled it yet?


----------



## borandi

Abusing a 1 Gbps connection is fun









There is an issue with pulsing downloads. You can't pulse more than 1TB. I tried to hit it right on the nose and was 1 MB over so the 1TB didn't count. *grump*


----------



## Jeppzer

Well that sucks. Set it to autopulse on 900MB?


----------



## borandi

Just knocked it down a few, see if I can get a 1023.99GB download next time round.


----------



## eTheBlack

Damn, they still didn't fixed it nor are telling anything about progress on that. Shame... it is quite usefull piece of software.


----------



## borandi

You can still use any of the 2.0.x clients. Seriously, 2.0.1a works great for me. I never 'close to taskbar' with it. The only issues I've had is when I BSOD, but at that point activity is undefined.

You can get around the frequent writing of the 2.0.1x versions by using FancyCache.


----------



## eTheBlack

I only got 2.0.2, 2.0.3 and 2.0.4
Didn't save 2.0.1a, can you provide link?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> You can still use any of the 2.0.x clients. Seriously*, 2.0.1a works great for me. I never 'close to taskbar' with it.* The only issues I've had is when I BSOD, but at that point activity is undefined.
> 
> You can get around the frequent writing of the 2.0.1x versions by using FancyCache.


Exactly how I've been running it lately. Not 100% accurate, but best version for stability so far.


----------



## borandi

Love the 30 day uptime pulse from TatorTot









We're now above DutchPowerCows in upload, 2nd overall in both download and upload. Might be able to get 1st in download, though it will take a while - I only have so much bandwidth to play with (!) In terms of uptime, we are second but almost 50% behind DPC - 10 years worth at least.

It's going to be tough to match Houkouonchi with his mammoth upload stats (100TB+), but I think I can match him on download easily enough for #1.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Love the 30 day uptime pulse from TatorTot










it never goes down!


----------



## Disturbed117

Just a reminder that the next Extravaganza will be soon.

Link


----------



## mironccr345

Didn't know about that ^^^ Going to sign up.


----------



## zodac

No PMs this time? I'm so dependent on them to know when to type more.


----------



## mironccr345

^^^ zodac.


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> No PMs this time? I'm so dependent on them to know when to type more.


I was still going to pm.
If only ocn would let me send to more users at once.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I won't be doing anything in this one unfortunately. I'm going overseas for a month on Friday.







Don't leave me too far behind please.


----------



## borandi

I'm now first in the world for download


----------



## Disturbed117

Nice!


----------



## borandi

I'm taking myself out of the extravaganza - in the last three days I've done 8x more bandwidth than everyone else in the team put together


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I'm now first in the world for download


wow... Congrats haha.

I've been a ghost but still tacking up stats; trying to figure out how I FELL a few places in uptime









Oh well, top 250 or bust.


----------



## Disturbed117

614th for uptime!


----------



## borandi

It helps having a few machines on 24/7 for up time







As a team in February, together we're gaining about 75 seconds of uptime for every real second in the day, suggesting about 75 computers on at any one time


----------



## Disturbed117

Sadly i only have one machine working at this time,


----------



## EfemaN

I hope you guys are enjoying all the coding I've had to do over the past month...


----------



## Madvillan

If I can somehow convert wrench and [screw]driver turns to keypresses, I'd easily be up a few team positions.

*manly tear


----------



## Disturbed117

595th for uptime!


----------



## alwang17

I'm having an issue with the new client. I've installed it on my laptop (Win 7), and whenever I check on it after an extended period of time, the icon will show up in the tray, and then magically disappear. I have to reopen the client, but there's no error message or anything telling me why it decided to quit. I tried setting to auto-pulse every however many clicks or keys, but that doesn't alleviate it either. Any ideas?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Just more of the usual bugginess most of us have come to accept









I would however introduce you to ProcessAlive; to automatically restart Whatpulse whenever it decides it feels like closing.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Just more of the usual bugginess most of us have come to accept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would however introduce you to ProcessAlive; to automatically restart Whatpulse whenever it decides it feels like closing.


Interesting. I'll give that a shot. I'm just confused as hell as to why it just closes spontaneously. No error message, no notification, and only apparent if i explicitly check on the process.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yep, 2.xx versions have a tendency to do all sorts of special things; randomly shutting down or randomly losing login info being the most annoying; its slowly getting better. I'm on 2.0.4, just realized this version seems to never autopulse even tho its set to, with 3 days of uptime and ~40k keys racked up, I've probably lost tons of stats due to resets as well.


----------



## alwang17

Damn. Should've stayed on 1.whatever it was. It's become such a hassle I can't even be bothered to keep reopening it. Hope they find the fix for these problems, or at least figure out where they're coming from.


----------



## Disturbed117

Im on 2.0.1. I suppose i need to update.


----------



## borandi

I'm still on 2.0.1/2.0.1a, - just never close the program to the task bar (bottom right on windows), only ever minimise it. Problem solved across all of my machines!


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I'm still on 2.0.1/2.0.1a, - just never close the program to the task bar (bottom right on windows), only ever minimise it. Problem solved across all of my machines!


Genius. Not a hassle at all, although it would be nice if the devs could iron out the bugs.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> it would be nice if the devs could iron out the bugs.


----------



## TinDaDragon

This seems fun. Is it just a program that logs your keystrokes and mouse clicks?

If so, I'd be a very good member. I play League almost everyday. LOL


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinDaDragon*
> 
> This seems fun. Is it just a program that logs your keystrokes and mouse clicks?
> 
> If so, I'd be a very good member. I play League almost everyday. LOL


You can choose. too log count for keys and mouse clicks. And how much data is sended or recieved. You should give it a try. But download 2.0.1a, it is most stable right now.


----------



## Disturbed117

Just a reminder that the March extravaganza will be starting in under 9 hours.

Link to thread


----------



## Madvillan

Damn it, pulsed this morning.

At least I have a month to catch up with hydroid now, MWAHAHAHAHA (Have a good vacation man)


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## borandi

Overclock.net is now #1 in Downloads









http://whatpulse.org/stats/teams/bandwidth/


----------



## RZ Ezee

Just joined the team.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Overclock.net is now #1 in Downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/stats/teams/bandwidth/


Aw yiss.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RZ Ezee*
> 
> Just joined the team.


Welcome to the Team!


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Overclock.net is now #1 in Downloads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/stats/teams/bandwidth/


100% Thanks to you!


----------



## phre0n

just ordered one of these a couple nights ago.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> just ordered one of these a couple nights ago.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553007


Wrong topic?

borandi congratulations


----------



## Madvillan

Decided to update to 2.0.4 and it broke a bunch of stuff. Tried to back down to 2.0.1/2.0.2 and it's just stuck in a crash loop.

Sigh.


----------



## eTheBlack

Use 2.0.1a ( http://www.mediafire.com/?87vbxgxfoc3la7b )
But you must have open window to work properly/stable (just minimize it to taskbar)


----------



## eTheBlack

New version!
Althought it is beta ( 2.1b1 ) you can try it
http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2770&pid=21898#pid21898

I will rather wait little before I transfer and get frustrated as did I with 2.0.4...


----------



## Z32

Definitely waiting, but always watching. Thanks for the info


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> New version!
> Althought it is beta ( 2.1b1 ) you can try it
> http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2770&pid=21898#pid21898
> 
> I will rather wait little before I transfer and get frustrated as did I with 2.0.4...


I've just updated. Can't get any worse tbh. 2.0.4 crashes every few hours for me anyway, so meh.


----------



## borandi

2.0.4 is actually working OK for me now - I can actually pulse more than 1TB at a time! Still the same method - keep the window minimised but not closed to task bar.


----------



## Z32

I am too scared to try it


----------



## eTheBlack

http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2804

Have fun testing it


----------



## borandi

Extravaganza should start Monday for 7 days







We should be making the thread soon


----------



## Disturbed117

April Extravaganza Thread is Up! Link

Time to start spreading our pm's!.


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm moving up pretty good in the download category.


----------



## Christina594

yeah we should, i didnt look at the key tracker option, kinda fun lol


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Woop, back from my month holiday! Now I need to crack down and get my keys back up.


----------



## Disturbed117

I am having some nasty mouse/kb freezing with 2.0.4.


----------



## borandi

2.0.4 changed the way the program writes to the database because users were QQing about SSD life expectancy and HDD spinning up all the time. So instead of per second writes to the database it is every five minutes, which causes a halt on certain setups until the write completes.

You either need to download FancyCache, which should stop it, or back to 2.0.1


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> 2.0.4 changed the way the program writes to the database because users were QQing about SSD life expectancy and HDD spinning up all the time. So instead of per second writes to the database it is every five minutes, which causes a halt on certain setups until the write completes.
> 
> You either need to download FancyCache, which should stop it, or back to 2.0.1


Ah i see. Thanks.

Edit: No go on fancycache. Upon install it broke whatpulse(Crash on app start), Had to uninstall fancycache and uninstall and reinstall whatpusle to get it back working.


----------



## zodac

Didn't they fix that in 2.1b?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

It's a pity that Whatpulse 2 has caused so many issues. Whatpulse 1 was stable as hell for the most part. I had the occasional corrupt token, but 3-4 times in as many years is something I can deal with.


----------



## biltong

I'm having no issues with 2.0.1 on both my desktop and my work laptop. :/


----------



## Disturbed117




----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*


Congrats!

I'm still holding it down in keys @ #9, still the top 10 I guess, since hydroid is dusting me by 2M keys lol









Also, 2.1B(3) - which is supposedly the last beta untilthe new official client...I'm still rocking 2.0.1 but have been following them.

I can also upload 1.7.1 or whichever the last version was if anyone wants it.


----------



## alwang17

2.0.4 has been playing nicely for the last few weeks for me, hoping it stays that way. Also #23 now


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I have a feeling a bunch of people are about to drop a spot for some strange reason


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I have a feeling a bunch of people are about to drop a spot for some strange reason


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> I have a feeling a bunch of people are about to drop a spot for some strange reason










Just didn't make it safely. I'll have my work cut out for me.


----------



## alwang17

Who left the team? There's a distinct difference in the updated keycount, currently at 1.48 billion, and just this morning (or yesterday) it was ~1.52 billion.


----------



## eTheBlack

By looking in Borandi script ( http://82.147.22.230/~borandi/wpe/index.php?c=20130401012004&type=UploadMB )
3 members actually left


----------



## PR-Imagery

Any one else getting when in a full screen game WP steals focus and/or causes games to crash?

I've observed this with L4D, FarmSim, CitiesXL, GTAVI, BF3 and Skyrim. I'm using 2.0.4.


----------



## JCG

I'm using 2.1b1 (beta, link) and have no issues with FarmSim and GTA IV.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Tried it, I see we've returned to the random crashing state...


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Tried it, I see we've returned to the random crashing state...


Disable "Per country statistics"


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Disable "Per country statistics"


Thanks for that. I was thinking it was a Win8 issue. Now let's see if it works


----------



## PR-Imagery

Didn't work for me. Have to keep the window open.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Yep, did not work for me either. So just keeping the main window open/minimized seems to work for you PR?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yea


----------



## Angrybutcher

You sure? This just happened while the window was minimized...


----------



## PR-Imagery

Working for me, might be Win8. Can you run it in compatibility for Win7?


----------



## Angrybutcher

trying now...


----------



## Madvillan

2.1 Official released, guess I'll try it after my next pulse and report back, supposedly a lot of things were fixed, time will tell.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Doubt it









Giving 2.1b3 a whirl.


----------



## Madvillan

Many things were fixed and other things broken as with a typical update (speaking about software in general) - Gonna go back to 2.0.1 or whichever one it was.

*Edit* - Disabled a few things, per application statistics, country statistics; seeing if that will do anything.
*Edit 2* - Back to 2.0.1


----------



## Angrybutcher

For Win8, running it in Win7 Compatibility mode seems to be working for me so far


----------



## Z32

Lol I am so glad I stayed on 2.0.1.
Just don't close it.


----------



## JCG

Anyone tried 2.1.1? Thoughts? Or should I just not bother, as many of us have got used to doing since 2.x.x?


----------



## Madvillan

Well, I'm trying out 2.1 on one of my other machines and a work PC; it has yet to crash, though that Win7 installation is fairly "clean" - though I also just leave it minimized on there. 2.1.1 is supposedly supposed to be fixing more bugs. I'll do some cleaning of my daily browsers before I give 2.1.x again - still using 2.0.1.


----------



## Madvillan

Crap, I just realized. Has the May contest been running?







- sorry for the double post

while I'm at it; borandi you run WP on VM's, correct? Just have a few questions for you that are probably best answered privately


----------



## Disturbed117

Yes, The may event is running









Also, Here i come ieatfish


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Crap, I just realized. Has the May contest been running?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - sorry for the double post
> 
> while I'm at it; borandi you run WP on VM's, correct? Just have a few questions for you that are probably best answered privately


I tried to, it failed. All my uptime is from 24.7 rigs right now for other purposes


----------



## PR-Imagery

Great Scott, I think they've finally figure it out with 2.1.1!


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Great Scott, I think they've finally figure it out with 2.1.1!


If they fixed the minimize vs close thing, i'll be happy


----------



## PR-Imagery

That's giving you trouble?

Its been working great for the past ~30hrs, it actually auto pulses as well. Updating all my systems now, hopefully it works fine on all of them. Haven't played any games yet tho, hope the "stealing of focus" hasn't returned.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I tried to, it failed. All my uptime is from 24.7 rigs right now for other purposes


good lawdy.

I actually wasn't thinking about uptime, mainly bandwidth and keycount as I've been working across a few VM's lately.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm 5th for bandwidth now. I had to re-download 400GB of images over the weekend. I'm still way, WAY behind with keys though. 88th lol.

Some of the people i'm slowly overtaking haven't pulsed since 2012 though.


----------



## JCG

Nobody beats borandi on bandwidth! I find these hillarious:








291.55TB downloaded out of total of UK 421.03TB
317.94TB uploaded out of total of UK 381.87TB
*Out of total of UK!!*


----------



## PR-Imagery

Yeah, what is he doing with all that bittage????


----------



## borandi

I've been stress testing some hardware at a data centre







It goes out via a proxy ISP so WP counts it. This is just a pair of machines via Gigabit - I've been requesting to test some 10GBase-T stuff for scaling purposes, just waiting on the hardware


----------



## Disturbed117

I have a total of around 600GB now.


----------



## Jeppzer

*Sub-teams and your own time!*
The website has just gotten a major update with the most requested features by you guys. This update features two major new features and a few other little nuggets.

*Sub-teams*
Ever since people could form teams to compete against other groups, we have gotten the requests for the ability to divide a teams up in sub-teams to further improve their competing capabilities.

You can now (team founders and managers only) create sub-teams inside your team and start competing within your team!

*On your own time*
The pulse times have always been displayed in the local time of where WhatPulse is located (in the Netherlands). But due to diversity of our users, that is simply not practical anymore.

From now on, the time displayed will be in your own personal time. You can also choose the time zone you want to use by using the link on the bottom of each page.

Nuggets

Allow users to reset their own stats
Make the computer chart on the profiles metric selectable
Add sub-teams to Web API
Add easy "Join Team" button to team profile page
Don't require users to part their current team before joining a new one
Normalize dates and times across the site
Add "My Stats" & "My Team" buttons to help center and forums header


----------



## zodac

When are they gonna combine the damn ranks. Hate being so low just because my key-pressing sucks.


----------



## Disturbed117

When are they going to fix the mouse freezing that's prominent in 2.0.4?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Try updating... 2.1.1 or whatever the latest version is works great


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Try updating... 2.1.1 or whatever the latest version is works great


Okay, whatpulse just now notified me of an update.


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Try updating... 2.1.1 or whatever the latest version is works great


I still get the crashy chashes on my laptop, will try a complete uninstall and reinstall at some point.


----------



## eTheBlack

Maybe we could get Sub-Team for Extravaganza thingy?


----------



## Z32

I was thinking the same thing. We are pretty well set up for the extravaganza, but might as well create a subteam and play with it!


----------



## jellybeans69

Decided to join OCN team under nickname of Simsons2








Should see decent network usage from me , and i see my fellow brethen Latvian is in top #5 of our team


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Decided to join OCN team under nickname of Simsons2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should see decent network usage from me , and i see my fellow brethen Latvian is in top #5 of our team


Welcome to the team!

Has there been a subteam created for the competition(s) yet?

EDIT: POST 666


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Welcome to the team!
> 
> Has there been a subteam created for the competition(s) yet?
> 
> EDIT: POST 666


No, I don't see any sub-team.

BTW. Welcome jellybeans69!


----------



## Madvillan

Alright. In recent news: Still haven't reinstalled WP on my laptop, but it only crashes after I wake it from a sleep/hibernate.

Desktops seem to be fine, though the system I'm posting this from just froze and I had to do a hard shutdown, come back and I had to login - lost 24K keys, just short of a pulse : |


----------



## jellybeans69

Thanks for welcome , already in top 40 with download now


----------



## Z32

Now running 2.1b3, Second try updating from 2.0.1.


----------



## alwang17

Any news on how 2.1 is doing? 2.0.4 is running perfectly at the moment.


----------



## jellybeans69

I just joined Whatpulse in general but 2.1.1 working fine for me.


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> Any news on how 2.1 is doing? 2.0.4 is running perfectly at the moment.


2.1b3 may break WhatPulse for XP users, but improves issues for laptop users.
There are a few other tweaks that help keep WhatPulse from stopping counting keys and clicks.
Overall it's been stable for me. Most people who did have an issue just disabled per country\application statistics.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> 2.1b3 may break WhatPulse for XP users, but improves issues for laptop users.
> There are a few other tweaks that help keep WhatPulse from stopping counting keys and clicks.
> Overall it's been stable for me. Most people who did have an issue just disabled per country\application statistics.


Doesn't sound bad. Seems like I'll update soon then


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well I have been a bit off the board for a few weeks. But I think I'm back now.







What's been happening?


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> Well I have been a bit off the board for a few weeks. But I think I'm back now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's been happening?


*instantly checks online stats*

I'm STILL #9 ;-;

Also being bested by 1M keys STILL









gained some new team mates and a few versions came out, that's about it


----------



## Faint

Just checked my team stats and i'm finally down to 102nd place.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> *instantly checks online stats*
> 
> I'm STILL #9 ;-;
> 
> Also being bested by 1M keys STILL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gained some new team mates and a few versions came out, that's about it


Cool beans. I'm slowing down a lot lately, been spending less of my free time gaming and a lot more going out. I just got back into bike riding so I've been enjoying that.


----------



## TechCrazy

alright downloaded and joined. Time to see how little I actually use my computer.


----------



## jellybeans69

#30 Download wise and #20 Upload Wise , totally in bottom key/click/uptime wise I guess not too bad









500gb dl / 250gb ul in few days I guess not too bad


----------



## PR-Imagery

I wish they'd give you a darn pop up or something to let you know when you're not logged in; missed out on so much stats.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I wish they'd give you a darn pop up or something to let you know when you're not logged in; missed out on so much stats.


Open main windows on startup

Problem solved


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## jellybeans69

All-time stats are basically stats for 6 days as i joined only on 25 or 26 may


----------



## zodac

Can anyone remember the date v2 came out? When the site started counting download/upload/uptime?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Can anyone remember the date v2 came out? When the site started counting download/upload/uptime?


Google fu says it was sometime at end of december 2012/start of 2013 (when 2.0 came out)


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Can anyone remember the date v2 came out? When the site started counting download/upload/uptime?


Around December 22nd?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1340847/whatpulse-client-v2-0-released-website-updated


----------



## jellybeans69

On a side note taking top #5 in upload shouldn't be that hard , download on the other hand , unless i fill my hdd's with tv series and pr0n is harder. Streaming services also take nice download


----------



## Disturbed117

I consume around 200gb a month


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> I consume around 200gb a month


Have to step it up a bit








 9 hour pulse


----------



## Disturbed117

I'm only on a 10/3 connection so.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I wish they'd give you a darn pop up or something to let you know when you're not logged in; missed out on so much stats.
> 
> 
> 
> Open main windows on startup
> 
> Problem solved
Click to expand...

I suppose, but that's annoying.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> I suppose, but that's annoying.


Not much as missed stats


----------



## jellybeans69

#10 In upload in less than two weeks using single pc, eez peez


----------



## Madvillan

Congrats 

I'm still fighting to get into the 26M+ Keys club before I get dusted again, still holding it down at #9!









2.1.1 still crashes on my laptop when resuming from hibernate. Sleep is no problem.

I'm just dealing with it really; and as for pulsing I just leave the whatpulse window minimized so I can't comment on pulsing; it hangs on me desktop at times though (2.0.1) and seems it doesn't want to until I either pulse manually, or open the main program window. Blah.

Edit: 2.1.0 has been on another one of my computers, just minimized; been running fine. Hopefully when a "stable" version comes out I can recruit a folder or two for some uptime peen so we can claim #1 from DPC


----------



## jellybeans69

Time to take #5 place in upload with my next pulse
Top 3 should be safe but i'll manage to catch Jepp


----------



## Jeppzer

Noooooooooooooooooo! :O

I must start sharing all my *nix kernels again.


----------



## Madvillan

Just a pulse or two off from 26M keys, then to get another 400K or so to take 8th place, finally ;-;


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Noooooooooooooooooo! :O
> 
> I must start sharing *all my *nix kernels again.*


























I average aprox. 70-105GB of upload / day or so tbh.


----------



## Inquisitor911

I've joined the team!

I'm a long-time WhatPulse user. I came to this team because it seems to have a fairly active community around it, and the "WhatPulse Extravaganza" is pretty intriguing.

My WhatPulse profile is here.


----------



## Z32

Welcome ^ ^


----------



## Disturbed117

Just a reminder that the WhatPulse Extravaganza will begin in 2 days, Don't forget to sign up before the event begins if you have not done so yet.

(If you were in a previous event, you are entered in for all future events)


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> I've joined the team!
> 
> I'm a long-time WhatPulse user. I came to this team because it seems to have a fairly active community around it, and the "WhatPulse Extravaganza" is pretty intriguing.
> 
> My WhatPulse profile is here.


Are you, per chance, Alan?


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> I've joined the team!
> 
> I'm a long-time WhatPulse user. I came to this team because it seems to have a fairly active community around it, and the "WhatPulse Extravaganza" is pretty intriguing.
> 
> My WhatPulse profile is here.


Welcome to the team!

I've broken 1M Keys on the new client on my laptop.









26M Keys overall as well. Slowly climbing back to the top 250 in Uptime, and about to gain a few team ranks in the next few days actually.


----------



## jellybeans69

Megapulse dropped







Time to start sharing your legit nix kernels jeepzer


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## Madvillan

Rank #7 on OCN Team


----------



## Disturbed117

Bump!


----------



## eTheBlack

With my last pulse (download) you can see how much did I spend on Steam summer sale


----------



## Z32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> With my last pulse (download) you can see how much did I spend on Steam summer sale


I am scared to know that answer. Lol!!


----------



## tictoc

I have joined the team.









Now to get it installed on the rest of my computers.


----------



## Madvillan

Welcome to the team!









Still waiting for them to release a stable version before I attempt to recruit any folders/Bcoin miners.

edit: I broke 27M keys O_O


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I have joined the team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get it installed on the rest of my computers.


Welcome to the team!

Are you aware of the WhatPulse Extravaganza?


----------



## Z32

Welcome!

- 2.1b3 has been 100% stable for me!


----------



## tictoc

I joined the group just before I posted in this thread.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Welcome to the team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for them to release a stable version before I attempt to recruit any folders/Bcoin miners.
> 
> edit: I broke 27M keys O_O


Congratulations! At this rate you'll pass me soon.


----------



## borandi

My miners have been up and down in the hot weather... will check them when I get back from Korea next week. Might use some in-flight time to work on the stats website a little...


----------



## Disturbed117

Nearing 800GB downloaded!


----------



## Jeppzer

:headbang:


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> My miners have been up and down in the hot weather... will check them when I get back from Korea next week. Might use some in-flight time to work on the stats website a little...


Is that because of whatpulse or something else? Looking forward to anything done to your website; the hosting of stats is greatly appreciated







Have a safe flight back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Nearing 800GB downloaded!


Great googly moogly what are you downloading? (Or are you just streaming more anime?







- May be thinking of someone else who had that in their sig but I'm almost certain it was you haha )

edit: glorious... flame


----------



## Z32

League of Legends doesn't record clicks :<
Just started playing for clickcount too


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> League of Legends doesn't record clicks :<
> Just started playing for clickcount too


Really? Maybe that's a recent bug... I was pulling in about 12k clicks every normal fives game... Definitely pulsed and logged every time


----------



## Z32

What version are you on?


----------



## Madvillan




----------



## pjBSOD

Wow, am I really still top 15?! I stopped using WhatPulse entirely. I miss it, but it was making me BSOD for some reason ever since the new version and I had to uninstall it.

Haven't tried it since though, I might.


----------



## Madvillan

If you'd like I still have a 1.7(.1?) client I can upload/mirror somewhere.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*


Congrats. You deserve it, I've been slacking off on the keystrokes since I quit gaming.


----------



## Disturbed117

Just thought i would remind everyone that the next Extravaganza is coming up!

Thread Link


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> What version are you on?


I used a lot of 1.x versions and 2.0... but I haven't reinstalled yet. Gonna do so now


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> If you'd like I still have a 1.7(.1?) client I can upload/mirror somewhere.


That would be neat, however, I thought once you upgrade your WP account for the v2 client and above, you can no longer log in in pre v2 clients?


----------



## jellybeans69

Only thing i'm in for is upload , not as much as borandi or etheblack but still managed to do 5.16TB UL in 2 months


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pjBSOD*
> 
> That would be neat, however, I thought once you upgrade your WP account for the v2 client and above, you can no longer log in in pre v2 clients?


I believe you can just remove the computer name/client from your profile and add a new one.

Sweet Jesus 5TB uploaded in 2 months. I don't think I've uploaded that much in the last 5 years. It also helps that my upload speed is lame.


----------



## link1393

I'm in !!


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> I believe you can just remove the computer name/client from your profile and add a new one.
> 
> Sweet Jesus 5TB uploaded in 2 months. I don't think I've uploaded that much in the last 5 years. It also helps that my upload speed is lame.


My record:


not counting anything from port 80


----------



## Xtr3me

I have been a member of WhatPulse since 2008, and have been part of the Kongregate team for quite some time. Would be cool to join a community of WhatPulse users here who are active and competing against each other for that top spot! I am currently in a race to 35 million keystrokes with one guy who I also believe is in the OCN team on WhatPulse. Interesting.


----------



## borandi

I used to be in Kongregate team, but there was some bad blood between some of the users, causing a spin out. I was already a long-time member here, and is all good fun


----------



## Xtr3me

Well I am now part of the OCN team - Once I am back at University in Septembers for my Masters degree I expect I will begin picking up a large amount of keystrokes hehe.


----------



## borandi

We have some stats pages going on. If you were part of the team on August 1st, you should be in here:

http://borandi.co.uk/wpe/index.php?c=20130801005424&type=Keys

As a hardware reviewer, I'm usually good for 600k keys/month


----------



## Xtr3me

Yep I am in there. How is the score calculated? Just a mixture of everything?


----------



## borandi

Score is what you've done since Aug 1st. Click the Keys, Clicks, Download etc. to change. On the left are overall stats.


----------



## Xtr3me

Nice, I will check it out again in a couple of days.


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm somehow 4th for download, with a ropey 3Mb/s adsl connection. Re-downloading your steam library will do that to you.


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'm somehow 4th for download, with a ropey 3Mb/s adsl connection. Re-downloading your steam library will do that to you.


Thank Goodness for unlimited quotas.


----------



## Disturbed117

Broke 6m keys.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> I'm somehow 4th for download, with a ropey 3Mb/s adsl connection. Re-downloading your steam library will do that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank Goodness for unlimited quotas.
Click to expand...

For those still in university accommodation, take that 100Mbit connection and set your steam library to download, delete, redownload, delete, repeat. Just need to find a list of the largest titles in your steam list...


----------



## alwang17

I actually can't get my upload/download to work, even though I managed to get this whopping result. Any ideas?


----------



## Z32

I'm still mad mine doesn't count LoL clicks!!


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> I actually can't get my upload/download to work, even though I managed to get this whopping result. Any ideas?


Woah, thats speedy. Is the uni running on Google Fiber?

For the network issue, what version are you currently using, and on which OS?


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Woah, thats speedy. Is the uni running on Google Fiber?
> 
> For the network issue, what version are you currently using, and on which OS?


No idea what we're running on, I'm fairly sure no one person actually gets that bandwidth. Somehow speed test managed to access the full bandwidth, who knows. I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium, Whatpulse is on 2.0.4. I installed the network thing that it needs to use but it doesn't register much of the bandwidth that I consume. I do keep it on 24/7, minimized in my tray cause I've had issues with not having it there.

EDIT: confirming that is not a fluke, ran speedtest and got a similar result http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2907512673


----------



## Madvillan

Try http://speedof.me/ and see if you get a different result.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Try http://speedof.me/ and see if you get a different result.


Gave me a different result http://speedof.me/show.php?img=130817141417-14789.png
Difference probably has to do with what how each site tests bandwidth?


----------



## Madvillan

Very likely; still strange. Without a network layout or at least devices I can't even begin to guess; but keep abusing it I guess... make me more envious of you


----------



## alwang17

Top practical download speeds I've gotten are around 5 megabytes per second while torrenting, 2-3 through direct downloads. Steam I've seen some pretty fast speeds, although I don't recall the top speed I've hit. Definitely not complaining though


----------



## borandi

I think with the first speed test, the server you are pinging for it is on the same LAN, hence the mega speeds...









I'm still waiting to start my 10Gb/s testing over a server backbone, not got an ETA but should produce some nice results


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17*
> 
> Gave me a different result http://speedof.me/show.php?img=130817141417-14789.png
> Difference probably has to do with what how each site tests bandwidth?


That probaly because server is farther away. It first test server very close or even in same building? Especially with 2ms...


----------



## [Adz]

Top actual download speed I've seen on my PC is 16.48MB/s. I can sustain an average over 15MB/s.



Unfortunately, none of it counts on WhatPulse because the last time I tried it, WinPCap + WhatPulse + Windows 8 x64 = regular crashes with network stats enabled.
That said, I've just seen that there's been an update to WinPCap to support Win 8, so installing that might help.


----------



## dasparx

Maybe i should start again.. derp

Edit:

New client looks cool! but does it pulse automatically?


----------



## dasparx

aaaaaaaand after a reboot it doesnt work anymore. typically whatpulse.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dasparx*
> 
> aaaaaaaand after a reboot it doesnt work anymore. typically whatpulse.


Have you tried using the latest beta version of whatpulse? I have had no crashes since I started using it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Disturbed117

Hit 1TB downloaded.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Hit 1TB downloaded.


Congrats! Now shoot for 100 TB. XD


----------



## Z32

Sweet Jesus.
Running Whatpulse via administer solved my click issue with LoL!
Time to record some massive click counts!


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> Sweet Jesus.
> Running Whatpulse via administer solved my click issue with LoL!
> Time to record some massive click counts!


Which version are ya on mate? IF the latest; are there no crashes even with it not minimized?


----------



## Z32

I think I've crashed 3 times in like the last 30 reboots. Very very very few problems with 2.1b3 on Windows 7


----------



## [Adz]

I'm running 2.1.1, with WinPCap 4.1.3 on Windows 8. The window is always open but minimised, and it seems to be functional with no crashes yet. I've even re-enabled network statistics


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> I think I've crashed 3 times in like the last 30 reboots. Very very very few problems with 2.1b3 on Windows 7


What are you doing on beta, we tested it and it had many problems. There is 2.1.1. version out, get it.


----------



## Xtr3me

I am now on the 2.2b5 beta, and it works like a dream for me when set in the options to run as admin.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> I am now on the 2.2b5 beta, and it works like a dream for me when set in the options to run as admin.


I can also vouch for 2.2b5. No crashes for me, either.


----------



## Z32

v2.2 released.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z32*
> 
> v2.2 released.


Download for Windows
Download for Mac
Download for 32-Bit Linux
Download for 64-Bit Linux


----------



## Xtr3me

This version works very well, a release of the recent b5 beta. It is very nice to have the geek window back in my life. I sure did miss it.


----------



## eTheBlack

It is nice but counts bandwidth wrong.


----------



## [Adz]

1 Feb 2013, 2.0.4 Release note:
Quote:


> [Enhancement] Only use database file every 5 minutes, cache everything else. This brings disk I/O usage to a near standstill.


http://www.whatpulse.org/blog/106/

I'm monitoring my disk I/O with iotop (Ubuntu), and whatpulse keeps popping up every 10-20 seconds. Anyone have any ideas as to why, and what I can do about it? I'm using a standard USB stick as my OS drive, so I'm trying to minimise writes as much as possible..


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> 1 Feb 2013, 2.0.4 Release note:
> http://www.whatpulse.org/blog/106/
> 
> I'm monitoring my disk I/O with iotop (Ubuntu), and whatpulse keeps popping up every 10-20 seconds. Anyone have any ideas as to why, and what I can do about it? I'm using a standard USB stick as my OS drive, so I'm trying to minimise writes as much as possible..


I assume it is for cache? Maybe try newest version, even thou bandwitdh for Upload is messed up.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> I assume it is for cache? Maybe try newest version, even thou bandwitdh for Upload is messed up.


I am on the newest one (2.2). I'd have thought that since it "brings disk i/o to a standstill", the cache would be in RAM. If it's caching to disk, what's the point in caching at all, just write it to the database.


----------



## Jeppzer

2.2 crashes more often then 2.0. crashes when I'm not using my computer. :/


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> I assume it is for cache? Maybe try newest version, even thou bandwitdh for Upload is messed up.


Made a thread on the WhatPulse forums. Admin responded, said it's unavoidable, so I've just moved that folder off the USB onto my HDD

Bandwidth monitoring is messed for both up and down. I'm monitoring my network now. WhatPulse is showing me downloading at 5MB/s while everything else is reporting 12-14MB/s

edit: I just downloaded 159GB. WhatPulse recorded 61GB. Yeah, I'd say that's pretty broke.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Made a thread on the WhatPulse forums. Admin responded, said it's unavoidable, so I've just moved that folder off the USB onto my HDD
> 
> Bandwidth monitoring is messed for both up and down. I'm monitoring my network now. WhatPulse is showing me downloading at 5MB/s while everything else is reporting 12-14MB/s
> 
> edit: I just downloaded 159GB. WhatPulse recorded 61GB. Yeah, I'd say that's pretty broke.


Yeah, saw it today about download, didn't have chance to test it, until today (Humble bundle). The higher the actually speed, the higher difference it will be.
At 3MB/s it shows pretty much the same, but at 5MB/s it is like 1-2MB/s off. If 10MB/s, whatpulse is going to explode, jumping 5MB/s - 1MB/s

I got to some random crashes, but I'm glad it kinda "restart itself".


----------



## Xtr3me

Im sticking with 2.2.1 ;D


----------



## Inquisitor911

Finally hit half a terabyte downloaded!


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Im sticking with 2.2.1 ;D


You do? How is bandwidth? It is correct?


----------



## Inquisitor911

Whatpulse 2.2.2b1 has been released. The changelog and download links are *here*. It's running pretty well for me. No crashes, and it's very accurate.


----------



## JCG

Does anyone have a copy of any version (inc. beta) prior to 2.2.1 for Debian x64, please? 2.2.1 has huge bandwidth tracking discrepancies and I can't find any download links to previous versions. The threads for most beta versions say Linux version not available. The latest 2.2.2 beta doesn't have a Linux copy either.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Does anyone have a copy of any version (inc. beta) prior to 2.2.1 for Debian x64, please? 2.2.1 has huge bandwidth tracking discrepancies and I can't find any download links to previous versions. The threads for most beta versions say Linux version not available. The latest 2.2.2 beta doesn't have a Linux copy either.


http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=2770

Let me know if it improves bandwidth tracking? Mine is well off too; WhatPulse thinks my server has only downloaded 300GB in the six weeks I've had it, whereas I know for fact that I've downloaded at least a terabyte


----------



## JCG

Thanks Adz, unfortunately, it's a no go.









My post on WP forum:

Quote:


> So I kept an eye on the Network tab while downloading some files. Firefox was downloading a 506 MB file and it's download manager said A.BC MB/s, but at the same time, Whatpulse's network tab was saying A.BC Mbit/s. It registered 63 MB downloaded (which x8 is just under 506 MB) ..
> 
> I've tried multiple previous versions, including betas, and none of them seems to want to work.


I got other beta versions from your link by just changing beta number:

http://files.whatpulse.org/beta/whatpulse-linux-64bit-2.1b*2*.tar.gz

http://files.whatpulse.org/beta/whatpulse-linux-64bit-2.1b*3*.tar.gz

Thread on it - http://whatpulse.org/forums/showthread.php?tid=3702 , has a reply from admin too.


----------



## [Adz]

Admin's response seems a little off to me.
Quote:


> The client (or pcap) has a threshold of around 50Mbit or some systems (lower specs) where if you cross that threshold, it can't keep up with all the traffic.


If you assume that he means "on some systems", our servers should still be more than capable of handling it. I still think that the issue lies with WhatPulse rather than libpcap, on the grounds that when I had BitMeter OS installed on there, it would report the live figures fine (when the system actually worked, that is), and that uses libpcap.


----------



## Jeppzer

Mmm.. my client only registers 10% of my uploads.


----------



## JCG

2.3b1
9 November 2013
NEW Support for dvorak and azerty keyboard layouts in the keyboard heat map.
IMPROVED Upload new applications every 5 minutes instead of every 15 minutes so it appears on the website quicker.
IMPROVED Remove the application information requirement from uploading and try to find matching info on the website.
IMPROVED Reduce amount of background workers. Some systems still have instability issues, this will dramatically reduce the crashes (hopefull to zero) on those systems.
IMPROVED General optimization of bandwidth collector. Better performance at higher bandwidth rates.
IMPROVED Remove some memory leaks when disabling and re-enabling statistics manually.
FIXED Asking to execute an unneeded update for WinPcap.
FIXED Fix crash on client exit (networking stack)
*FIXED Linux: Fix incorrect counting of bandwidth (missing a few bytes)* (@[Adz])
FIXED OS X Mavericks: Fix some font issues
FIXED Linux: Fix empty process details on some systems
FIXED Windows: Launching updater from client failed (updater.exe not found)


----------



## [Adz]

Sweet. I'll update and see how it goes.

Offtopic: Where do mention notifications appear? I didn't see anything to indication you'd mentioned me, I just happened to see it because I'm subbed to the thread.

Edit: omg they actually did fix it.











If anything, it slightly over-counted. It had 4KB unpulsed before starting, then downloaded a 500MB file. I assume the other 18MB is overhead, but whatever. I'm happy it's finally counting correctly.


----------



## JCG

I've had the update running for a few hours now; no memory leaks, and data stats are being counted properly, haven't checked for any overhead though ..

As to mentions, I get an email quoting the post I'm mentioned in but no on-site notifications.


----------



## Madvillan

So, I stop paying attention to my stats for a while (distracted by many, many other things) and find that I'm now 5th on the team








haha


----------



## [Adz]

I've just checked my stats; turns out having lots of coursework is useful for something.

However, it worries me that the 4 people above me haven't pulsed for months.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> However, it worries me that the 4 people above me haven't pulsed for months.


Their accounts will probably expire due to inactivity. We've had a net loss of 8 members over the last two months.


----------



## [Adz]

Accounts expire?


----------



## Inquisitor911

Yeah, an account will expire if there are no pulses from that account in 2 years.


----------



## [Adz]

I didn't know that one.


----------



## Jeppzer

They finally Aplhad 2.3!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Hey all, long time no see!

I've been really letting my pulsing lapse lately due to work and life. So how's everybody doing?


----------



## Jeppzer

Accidentally formatted my storage drives. Redownloading everything I own.


----------



## [Adz]

Welcome back hyd0id. Does your work not include keyboard mashing?
I remember working 9-5 in an office last year, typing all day every day. If WhatPulse actually ran on those computers instead of crashing, I'd still be in the top 10









Jeppzer, I'm half tempted to accidentally my steam drive


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Haha, while it does include some amount of typing, I do mostly network and desktop support so I'm either remotely walking someone through something on the phone or out and about visiting clients for onsite visits.


----------



## tictoc

I forgot I had this running on a few of my computers.









I just upgraded to 2.3, and it looks like it is counting all my network traffic. Not just in the Real-time traffic counter, but also my "Unpulsed" stats are counting my local traffic.

Is this normal?


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Welcome back hyd0id. Does your work not include keyboard mashing?
> I remember working 9-5 in an office last year, typing all day every day. If WhatPulse actually ran on those computers instead of crashing, I'd still be in the top 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeppzer, I'm half tempted to accidentally my steam drive


Sounds more fun then accidentally all photos from the last ten years.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I forgot I had this running on a few of my computers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just upgraded to 2.3, and it looks like it is counting all my network traffic. Not just in the Real-time traffic counter, but also my "Unpulsed" stats are counting my local traffic.
> 
> Is this normal?


Sometimes it does that, depends on your network setup and which path the data is going through


----------



## [Adz]

It should never count LAN traffic unless you're using WAN IPs for LAN clients, which, if you are, shame on you


----------



## jellybeans69

Haven't been pulsing too much lately, hdd's almost full =[
I need more storage

And funny enough i'm still above Jeep in upload


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Haven't been pulsing too much lately, hdd's almost full =[
> I need more storage
> 
> And funny enough i'm still above Jeep in upload


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> It should never count LAN traffic unless you're using WAN IPs for LAN clients, which, if you are, shame on you


I'm not using WAN IPs; the problem was with VirtualBox's Virtual Ethernet Adapter creating some sort of conflict with WhatPulse's reporting.

I uninstalled VB to update to the latest version, and WhatPulse started correctly tracking bandwidth. Installed VB again, and WhatPulse started counting LAN traffic.

Evidently if the VirtualBox Host-only Ethernet adapter is enabled, even if traffic is not routed through the adapter, WhatPulse thinks all traffic is internet traffic.
All of my VMs are setup with a bridged adapter, so I just disabled the VirtualBox Host-only Ethernet Adapter and now all my traffic is reporting correctly.


----------



## [Adz]

Ah, yeah. There was something about that in the WP forums.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Our team's total download stat is now higher than total upload.







Also, we're not too far off from 2 billion keys.


----------



## Jeppzer

It is? Noooo! We gotta fix this!


----------



## Inquisitor911

I hit the 25 million key milestone a couple of days ago.







My next goals are 30 million keys, and 1 TB downloaded.


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> I hit the 25 million key milestone a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next goals are 30 million keys, and 1 TB downloaded.


I saw you were closing in that sexy milestone. Good work right there.


----------



## eTheBlack

http://whatpulse.org/stats/pulse/114376712/

Damn you Steam sales!


----------



## Xtr3me

Direct link doesn't work, but I linked for you.

http://whatpulse.org/eTheBlack/#pulses

That's some mega downloads and uploads right there. Wish my net speed was like that. ;(


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Direct link doesn't work, but I linked for you.
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/eTheBlack/#pulses
> 
> That's some mega downloads and uploads right there. Wish my net speed was like that. ;(


Oh didn't know that, sorry. Thanks for posting the link for me










Yeah 100/50







, maybe if I could get whatpulse on seedbox...







(1Gbps dedicated)


----------



## Xtr3me

I wish I could get this working on my server as my uptime stats would be nice, but I doubt I would be able to link it up to download and upload, because it wouldn't be me downloading/uploading the data, and instead it would be the visitors who are accessing my website/server. I guess I gotta play fair! I am more interested in the traditional stats for WhatPulse anyways. I do like the thought of the applications tracking as I was a big fan of Wakoopa when the social version of that was available, but I am still interested in clicks/keys within those apps, as opposed to data etc, as those can easily be fluctuated, and uptime just means using up an awful lot of your electricity bill to rank high.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> I wish I could get this working on my server as my uptime stats would be nice, but I doubt I would be able to link it up to download and upload, because it wouldn't be me downloading/uploading the data, and instead it would be the visitors who are accessing my website/server. I guess I gotta play fair! I am more interested in the traditional stats for WhatPulse anyways. I do like the thought of the applications tracking as I was a big fan of Wakoopa when the social version of that was available, but I am still interested in clicks/keys within those apps, as opposed to data etc, as those can easily be fluctuated, and uptime just means using up an awful lot of your electricity bill to rank high.


It would count as uploading, so I don't see that as cheating, then almost everyone is cheating with huge upload stats. Either they are seed or have servers or upload a lot of warez stuff or making backups









Anyway, I will see you all next year!








Happy new year!


----------



## [Adz]

Back on the first page









Re: upload/download stats. Mine are horribly skewed due to the bug in Linux which didn't count download stats properly. As it stands, my upload is roughly 8% of my download on WP, but in reality, my downloads should be much higher to push my uploads back down to about 3%.


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Back on the first page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: upload/download stats. Mine are horribly skewed due to the bug in Linux which didn't count download stats properly. As it stands, my upload is roughly 8% of my download on WP, but in reality, my downloads should be much higher to push my uploads back down to about 3%.


Thanks for that info. Martjin said that the newer versions are a lot more accurate with Linux tracking, so perhaps the latest version of the client would work in a Gnome style environment as I have been advised by Inquizitor to do. I will give it a go over the weekend and let you all know how it goes.


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Direct link doesn't work, but I linked for you.
> 
> http://whatpulse.org/eTheBlack/#pulses
> 
> That's some mega downloads and uploads right there. Wish my net speed was like that. ;(
> 
> 
> 
> Oh didn't know that, sorry. Thanks for posting the link for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah 100/50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe if I could get whatpulse on seedbox...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1Gbps dedicated)
Click to expand...

When I had a dedicated seedbox via an OVH reseller, they said no :/


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> Thanks for that info. Martjin said that the newer versions are a lot more accurate with Linux tracking, so perhaps the latest version of the client would work in a Gnome style environment as I have been advised by Inquizitor to do. I will give it a go over the weekend and let you all know how it goes.


Saw your post on the WhatPulse forums. Just thought I'd clarify, it'll track all your normal stats (except application usage I believe), if you run it on the server, but you don't have to worry about it tracking the user's input. User keypresses are on the client side, so the server doesn't have access to that, and even if it did, it only listens to physical keyboards connected to the server directly. Even keys typed in within the GNOME environment won't count if it's not through a directly attached keyboard. I have my whatpulse running on my Ubuntu file server, and keys I type through VNC aren't counted.


----------



## borandi

Teamviewer keys are not counted either.


----------



## [Adz]

Anything that isn't a physical keyboard.
TeamViewer keys were picked up in v1, but since v2 was released, that's been fixed.


----------



## Xtr3me

Thanks for the info Adz. My focus would be on Data/Uptime really as opposed to keys.


----------



## [Adz]

Yeah, whatpulse will be fine with that.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Is it safe to assume that there will be no WhatPulse extravaganza this month?


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> I hit the 25 million key milestone a couple of days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My next goals are 30 million keys, and 1 TB downloaded.


Congratulations!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> Is it safe to assume that there will be no WhatPulse extravaganza this month?


I'd actually forgotten, what with all the RL events and new year's and all; could be possible to relocate this one towards the middle / end of the month?

Also, is there going to be a total tally for the competition stats for 2012? I'll definitely help if needed







(I was actually unofficially working on it but then my G-Sheet messed up and then I raged out and cut it there, lol.)


----------



## jellybeans69

Competition stats as in stats from whole year or only for extravaganzas? I know i joined start of summer so all my stats are only for this year


----------



## [Adz]

Why is it so impossible to get Whatpulse to track bandwidth reliably in Ubuntu?!
I've been working on ironing out the bugs on my server today, including Whatpulse. Before today, cron as root would automatically start whatpulse with the --delaystartup flag, but it wouldn't track bandwidth until I manually restarted as my own user using sudo.

So today, I ran it through gnome-schedule (as root) and it prompted me to set it up for root and give it the right permissions. I did that, and now one of two things happen:

1) When launched automatically through cron as root: the network panel shows the correct speed for my adapter, but the unpulsed value doesn't change on the overview tab
2) When launched manually as myself + sudo, it doesn't track accurately in the network panel or the overview tab. I downloaded a 200MB test file, which it recorded as ~70MB.


----------



## Xtr3me

Yearly stats make me wet.


----------



## Inquisitor911

I'm closing in on the 1 TB download milestone. I should hit it tonight with the help of some Steam downloads.


----------



## Xtr3me

The WhatPulse site and forums are being really slow for me lately, and lots of people are posting about errors. I hope they all get sorted out soon.

By the way, Inquiz your body parts post cracked me up literally IRL.


----------



## JCG

Yessss! Got on the first page for both upload & download.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Yessss! Got on the first page for both upload & download.


Code:



Code:


4    United Kingdom JCG      7,472,622       3,400,944       9.05TB  1.10TB  35w5d3h6m58s    2014-02-05

Given that the linux version understates bandwidth, holy crap batman.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xtr3me*
> 
> By the way, Inquiz your body parts post cracked me up literally IRL.


Heh. I hope that you have great medical insurance if it "literally cracked you up."








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Yessss! Got on the first page for both upload & download.


Congrats! ^.^


----------



## Jeppzer

Code:



Code:


10   Sweden Jeppzer  6,777,742       1,783,044       3.95TB  5.48TB  1y3w6d20h47m6s  2014-02-04

Dat ratio.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Yessss! Got on the first page for both upload & download.


Nice, you might even beat me in download


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> ~snip~
> Given that the linux version understates bandwidth, holy crap batman.


I know right!







Surprised I haven't received a letter from Virgin Media yet ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> Congrats! ^.^


Thanks!







Still way way behind on keys and click though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Nice, you might even beat me in download


Doubt it hahaa, your individual pulse stats are pretty insane!


----------



## Xtr3me

Im in a really competitive zone for keys and clicks so I only climb a few ranks a week because so many people are pulsing near my numbers. Looking forward to breaking out of this and getting some big ranks again.


----------



## Madvillan

I'm actually fairly happy where I am. Just want to get back into the 250+ for uptime ; 1.2M Keys away from the #4 spot for the team....









Edit:

: O POST


----------



## borandi

Weird bug hit me this week.
I normally pulse from my main machine every 6 hours.
One time it tried to pulse and I wasn't connected to the internet, so it stops pulsing until manually told to do so
I did not notice it wasn't pulsing until I checked a week later
Tried to pulse, nothing
Quit WP and reloaded, it crashed and had only saved the first six hours since last pulse.

Lost 100k keys, 35k clicks, few hundred GB dl/ul and a week uptime

FUN


----------



## Xtr3me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Weird bug hit me this week.
> I normally pulse from my main machine every 6 hours.
> One time it tried to pulse and I wasn't connected to the internet, so it stops pulsing until manually told to do so
> I did not notice it wasn't pulsing until I checked a week later
> Tried to pulse, nothing
> Quit WP and reloaded, it crashed and had only saved the first six hours since last pulse.
> 
> Lost 100k keys, 35k clicks, few hundred GB dl/ul and a week uptime
> 
> FUN


WhatPulse website and servers have been on and off this week I have noticed, and maybe that caused the bug to occur. Sorry to hear you lost some keystrokes. I always pulse as much as possible so if a crash does occur, the loss is completely minimal.


----------



## borandi

The machine is set to pulse every 6 hours, so that is usually often enough. It's just that when one pulse fails, it won't remind you to manually pulse after, so I was under the assumption everything was going swimmingly as I rarely have a reason to manually pulse (when I shut down, which is in itself rare). I've almost made it back up already


----------



## Inquisitor911

Finally got into the top 2k in download rank!
(Bump)


----------



## Xtr3me

Nice one.


----------



## Inquisitor911

WhatPulse 2.4 beta was released just under a week ago. You can download it from here. Some users have reported bugs, but it works nearly perfectly for me using Windows 8.1 64-bit.


----------



## Inquisitor911

WhatPulse 2.4 beta 2 was just released.The changelog and download link is here.


----------



## Xtr3me

WhatPulse 2.4 full release is now available on the website from the downloads.

It has the same visual feel, but still fixes a lot of issues that were visible in the previous version.

I've had some personal issues which have kept me off the keyboard quite a lot recently, but I hope to come back into the game soon and be ready for the next extravaganza. Is there any update in regards to that, last I saw it was on hold and I didn't see whether or not there was one for March as I did not log on to the forums.

Hope you are all well.

Ash


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Nice, you might even beat me in download


Just did!









Now 3rd in team


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Just did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 3rd in team


Congratz!








Shame I can't add it on my seedbox ^^


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Congratz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame I can't add it on my seedbox ^^


Thanks!







Yeah, wish I could as well. Got an OVH box but I need a GUI first and no idea where to start for that ..


----------



## Jixr

Can someone give me a basic run down on what what pulse is and what it does?


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Can someone give me a basic run down on what what pulse is and what it does?


WhatPulse is a small program that runs in the background on your computer. It lets you keep track of how long you use your computer each day, how long you use each application on your computer, how much data you download and upload, and how many times you click your mouse or press a key on your computer.

There is a competitive aspect to it as well. You can "Pulse" your stats, which submits your totals to the whatpulse website, to see where you rank among global users, users in your country, or your team.

It's pretty nifty, and I really like it. I've been using it off and on for the last 8 years.


----------



## [Adz]

Gah.
Over the past few days I've downloaded over 600GB. I just went to check on the site to see the impact that's had on my standing... It wasn't running the entire time.


----------



## JCG

I've tried to get some of my friends into this purely for the competitive (epeen?) aspect of it, but:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> press a key on your computer.


this keeps putting them off, even though I've told them countless times it only tracks the frequency and not the order ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Gah.
> Over the past few days I've downloaded over 600GB. I just went to check on the site to see the impact that's had on my standing... It wasn't running the entire time.


Ouch. Know that feeling all too well! Still, lemme just rub this in:

Code:



Code:


2014-04-30 21:39     Desktop         8,051   9,203   568.43GB        18.15GB 19h38m52s


----------



## [Adz]

That's an average throughput of 8MB/s sustained over 19 hours.

I ain't even mad.









I'm still downloading 50-70GB a day for the next few days, but seeing as VM doesn't throttle downstream any more, I could just set up a constant download into /dev/null


----------



## Madvillan

I've surpassed b0randi (cheers matey!) and reached #4 for the team









I'd have tried to organize some of the WPE Events myself, but I'm basically into the negative as far as my free time goes...


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> That's an average throughput of 8MB/s sustained over 19 hours.
> 
> I ain't even mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still downloading 50-70GB a day for the next few days, but seeing as VM doesn't throttle downstream any more, I could just set up a constant download into /dev/null


I didn't think you'd be, considering you have 150 Mbps. I'm still on just 100, but can't blame me trying! The actual download period was much lower though; I pulsed late, hence the 19hr timestamp .. And I went on that 'rampage' only because you mentioned VM's updated downstream policy in the BOC.


----------



## [Adz]

I'm not on 150 yet







Still 120 until I get the upgrade.

Haha I should have kept that one quiet









VM crapped out again last night though. 10 minutes after starting my downloads, I lost all access to the internet. Gave up after 45 minutes and left it offline overnight.


----------



## JCG

Ah. I'm pretty sure someone in BOC is at 150; I just assumed it would be you, naturally.







Might be TUDJ then.

My Superhub locks up/reboots frequently when under load. One time it even reset itself to factory settings.







It has never had issues connecting back to the network though; might be worth chasing VM up about that if its a recurring issue. They might even throw in a Superhub 2 for free ..


----------



## fragamemnon

Haha, nice.

Hey guys.









I've been using WhatPulse since my last install, but forgot about it afterwards.

You have a new addition to the team.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> I've surpassed b0randi (cheers matey!) and reached #4 for the team


Nicely done!







That's a lot of keystrokes though hahaa! I'm really behind on both keys and clicks; was in the 60s last I checked; dunno how you guys do it ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using WhatPulse since my last install, but forgot about it afterwards.
> 
> You have a new addition to the team.


Welcome to the team! Already flying with those keystrokes


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Welcome to the team! Already flying with those keystrokes


Thanks and yeah, just you wait until I get a couple of days off of work.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> You have a new addition to the team.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Ah. I'm pretty sure someone in BOC is at 150; I just assumed it would be you, naturally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be TUDJ then.
> 
> My Superhub locks up/reboots frequently when under load. One time it even reset itself to factory settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has never had issues connecting back to the network though; might be worth chasing VM up about that if its a recurring issue. They might even throw in a Superhub 2 for free ..


Haha, yeah, I think it was Drifting who's already been upgraded. Mine should happen around August time, but there's no telling.
The SH hasn't been too problematic since switching it to modem mode to be fair. It's just random occurrences now. This time last year I'd have been on the phone to them right away, but I'm not the account holder any more so I just left it until morning. It's been fine since; in fact, it's been more stable at top speeds. I usually see bursts between 10-15MB/s, but it's been fairly steady staying >14MB/s since that night.

I am toying with the idea of switching to BT Infinity though. At the moment, it's only the 80Mbps service that's available in my area, so it'd be a pretty sharp drop, but upload speeds are a lot better. I may be moving out soon and leaving my server here, so upload speeds might start to matter.


----------



## JCG

I'm very much interested in switching to Infinity too, purely because of the upstream (looks like it works out cheaper than VM as well, but don't quote me on that). 80/20 > 100/6 for sure. However, things are moving _very_ slow 'round here ..


----------



## Sneakysmack

Long time lurker, made a account just to join the whatpulse team


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Long time no post. Things still going around here? I've been pretty busy these days, and it has really hurt my key count as you can see.


----------



## Inquisitor911

My Keys rank hasn't fallen at all this year! I'm quite proud of myself.


----------



## Inquisitor911

We're closing in on 2 billion total keys!
http://whatpulse.org/team/ocn---overclock-net


----------



## Inquisitor911

WhatPulse 2.4.1 beta is now available. It adds database pruning (reduces the size of your database) and some new real-time statistics for the Geek Window. It's available for Windows and Mac, no Linux version yet.

You can get check it out *here*. It works perfectly for me, using 64-bit Windows 8.1.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Anyone still lurking? I've been the only poster here for 3 months. :\


----------



## [Adz]

Shh! I'm listening to my keyboard clicking


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> Anyone still lurking? I've been the only poster here for 3 months. :\


Yep! I don't post here often but I do check the team stats quite frequently.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I still check up regularly, but I'm just not putting out the numbers anymore these days so I'm a little less motivated for WhatPulse.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Over the last 5 days, we hit milestones of both 2 billion keys and 1 billion clicks!


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Awesome! I was looking at the global team stats the other day and I think OCN is punching above their weight class considering what we have vs the other top 20 teams.


----------



## mbudden

Looks like they deleted my account.... Thought I'd start up again.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Never knew OCN had a whatpulse team... I made an account a year or so ago and just never reinstalled it after I changed OS to Win8 until now!


----------



## Inquisitor911

Welcome aboard!


----------



## JCG

Another BOC'er. Wohoo!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Another BOC'er. Wohoo!


Britain represent!


----------



## Eagle1337

let's blow the dust off of whatpulse, it's time to start pulsing.


----------



## Jeppzer

People stopped?


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> People stopped?


they killed my account


----------



## JCG

Oh no! How come?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I must remember to install it on my Windows 10 partition!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Oh no! How come?


No clue. Went to login with my old credentials and it said no such account. Tried a password reset. No email in their system.

Strange.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> No clue. Went to login with my old credentials and it said no such account. Tried a password reset. No email in their system.
> 
> Strange.


If your account is inactive for a long period of time, it is purged.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> If your account is inactive for a long period of time, it is purged.


Lame.

I'll start up again.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inquisitor911*
> 
> If your account is inactive for a long period of time, it is purged.


How long is a long period of time? I have a friend whose last pulse was 2013-01-26, and his account is still active


----------



## Inquisitor911

According to an old post on the WhatPulse forums, inactive users are deleted after 18 months without pulsing. That may have changed now.


----------



## [Adz]

Less than 100 keys between me and @r31ncarnat3d


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I was hoping to chase down Borandi in keycount, but I don't think that's going to happen with the amount I spend typing these days


----------



## [Adz]

I've just noticed that I've made exactly 3000 pulses from my main machine
http://whatpulse.org/adzxt#computers


----------



## Masterchief3k

I remember the good old days of whatpulse. I used it for a couple years in high school. I don't remember my last number before a reformat then I just kinda forgot to install it again. It's fun to see you end up with hundreds of thousands of keystrokes in just a short amount of time. Nowadays I'm sure people are more paranoid about keyloggers though, not saying that this is one.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masterchief3k*
> 
> I remember the good old days of whatpulse. I used it for a couple years in high school. I don't remember my last number before a reformat then I just kinda forgot to install it again. It's fun to see you end up with hundreds of thousands of keystrokes in just a short amount of time. Nowadays I'm sure people are more paranoid about keyloggers though, not saying that this is one.


Honestly, I wish they'd go back to the old whatpulse - just keys and mouse tracking. It was simple, and other than the occasional corrupt db or token error, it worked well. Since they started tracking uptime and network statistics (the latter in particular), quality control has been spread thin and it shows. At first, it was just Linux that network statistics were wrong on, but I noticed recently that they're not even accurate on Windows.
Do it right, or don't do it all.


----------



## Inquisitor911

I'll add my anecdote here. My bandwidth stats are 98% accurate across 4 different windows machines, 3 of them being Windows 8.1, and the last being Windows 7.


----------



## mbudden

I didn't like that they were tracking network data etc. I'm fine with keys... but everything else?

I as well wish they'd go back to their roots.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> I didn't like that they were tracking network data etc. I'm fine with keys... but everything else?
> 
> I as well wish they'd go back to their roots.


You can turn all of those features off, you know.


----------



## Inquisitor911

I'm super close to hitting the top 1,000 in the download ranks!


----------



## [Adz]

My global rankings as of now:
Quote:


> Keys: 2100th
> Clicks: 7546th
> *Download: 689th*
> Upload: 4622nd
> Uptime: 212th


Keeping in mind that whatpulse on linux tracks maybe a tenth of my download if I'm lucky, I'd say that realistically I'd be closer to top 300 for downloads.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Rankings
> Keys: 9776th
> Clicks: 11032nd
> Download: 2360th
> Upload: 218th
> Uptime: 3495th


Well, I'm working on it, but I have less than a year logged, I think.








My Upload is awesome though.


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm jealous of your upload.

Rankings
Keys: 9465th
Clicks: 17275th
Download: 325th
Upload: 243rd
Uptime: 644th


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Download: 54th












inb4 pr0n stash ..


----------



## Inquisitor911

Keys: 1590th
Clicks: 6706th
Download: 1004th
Upload: 3505th
Uptime: 1312th

Almost in the top 1000 for download!


----------



## borandi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD*
> 
> I was hoping to chase down Borandi in keycount, but I don't think that's going to happen with the amount I spend typing these days


I'm a hardware reviewer by trade, and I calculate that I have published at least 1000 words a day for all 2014







It all adds up. 1000 words a day seems kinda small sometimes too.

I just passed 10 million clicks this week









- 41,236,436 keys
- 10,022,415 clicks
- 295.25TB downloaded
- 318.53TB uploaded
- 4y50w2d14h55m58s

World Ranks :
- Keys: 960th
- Clicks: 3119th
- Download: 2nd
- Uploaded: 2nd
- Uptime: 55th


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I'm a hardware reviewer by trade, and I calculate that I have published at least 1000 words a day for all 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all adds up. 1000 words a day seems kinda small sometimes too.
> 
> I just passed 10 million clicks this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 41,236,436 keys
> - 10,022,415 clicks
> - 295.25TB downloaded
> - 318.53TB uploaded
> - 4y50w2d14h55m58s
> 
> World Ranks :
> - Keys: 960th
> - Clicks: 3119th
> - Download: 2nd
> - Uploaded: 2nd
> - Uptime: 55th


That's awesome! I've just started doing video card reviews on the side, but I've only done 2 so far.

By day though I work for a small MSP and float between sys admin, helpdesk and new network deployment for small business. I spend a lot of time on machines that aren't mine and servers so my whatpulse throughput suffers compared to my old gaming days when I would hit 50,000 keys a day average.


----------



## alwang17

Pretty quiet in here. Managed to stay around rank 21-24 for a while now, doesn't look like that's gonna change.


----------



## Madvillan

Looks like I'm going to be tangling with b0randi on and off









Speaking of, I finally got around to using that board I bought off of him a little while back, haha.

OCN recently managed to pass Reddit and we're in the Top 10 Overall for Teams again!







(Keys)

We're "Only" 3M Keys behind Polishtracker, that could change in the next few days actually...


----------



## Madvillan

Keep it up guys!


----------



## Xtr3me

Hi all,

Hope you have been well. I haven't been around this forum for about a year, but thought I'd pop by and say hello and see who is still around.

My stats have grown a bit, but nothing too major. I am currently building up a video archive, which involves next to no typing, so whilst my clicks have gone up, my keystrokes have declined. My day job has kept the levels steady however.

Shame to see that the WhatPulse Extravaganza never seemed to come back following the issues Borandi was having with the website. I was hoping to compete in that at some point this year once the archive was completed, and I was back to writing new content.

stats:

*The Numbers*
Total Pulses: 12,389
Total Keystrokes: 23,188,045
Total Mouse Clicks: 6,586,333
Total Data Downloaded: 2.18TB
Total Data Uploaded: 550.75GB
Total Uptime on all systems: 51w3d13h48m15s
I joined: 2008-12-29, which was 6y7w3d16h7m48s ago.
Referrals to the WhatPulse Project: 19
My last pulse was: 2015-02-18 15:07

*My Rankings*
My Rank in the UK: 143
My Rank in my Team (OCN - Overclock.net): 22nd
KeyStrokes Ranking: 2750th
Mouse Clicks Ranking: 6097th
Download Ranking: 2606th
Upload Ranking: 3530th
Uptime Ranking: 3052nd


----------



## SuperSluether

Found this from DarkRyder. Looks like fun, and I'm always obsessed with geeky stats.








This is also the first program I've found that keeps track of individual program internet usage on Ubuntu (not that I've looked too hard, but I've been using vnstat for a while).

Another meaningless program for me to obsess over.


----------



## Madvillan

*BUMP!*

Wasup Ladies and Germs?








Been a minute. I've been busy out in the garage (see sig) aside from life, so my posting has taken a sharp decline it seems.

I'm personally Closing in on 50M keys (Adz where you at?









Overall Team stats are looking pretty good as well! *We're in the Top 10 Overall Teams for Input (Currently ranked #9), and Second Overall for Uptime!*









One thing that does strike me as odd - Can anyone tell me how this guy has been registered for a week, but has 9.20PB Downloaded and 5.58PB Uploaded?







Also somehow pulsed a 20 yr uptime, from one PC....


----------



## SuperSluether

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> *BUMP!*
> 
> Wasup Ladies and Germs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a minute. I've been busy out in the garage (see sig) aside from life, so my posting has taken a sharp decline it seems.
> 
> I'm personally Closing in on 50M keys (Adz where you at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Team stats are looking pretty good as well! *We're in the Top 10 Overall Teams for Input (Currently ranked #9), and Second Overall for Uptime!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that does strike me as odd - Can anyone tell me how this guy has been registered for a week, but has 9.20PB Downloaded and 5.58PB Uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) Also somehow pulsed a 20 yr uptime, from one PC....


The computer name is Server PC. Maybe WhatPulse just grabbed the uptime and data transfer since last boot?


----------



## Madvillan

That's what I had considered as well; Stranger things have happened, but I've never seen that with whatpulse. I do remember it being easy to rack up mileage (mouse distance) back when that was a statistic, via RDP through different machines, but doing that never affected other metrics.


----------



## fragamemnon

Oh wow, I'm in the top 5 in OCN Upload.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I too have had other aspects of life taking me away from using the computer, but I'm still managing between 50-100k keystrokes a week. What makes me sad is when I remember how I could lay that down in a single day back when I used to play Starcraft 2.


----------



## Madvillan

Ah how times change, ahahaha









Passed 50M keys yesterday, woo!


----------



## Inquisitor911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> Ah how times change, ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passed 50M keys yesterday, woo!


Congrats!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madvillan*
> 
> *BUMP!*
> 
> Wasup Ladies and Germs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a minute. I've been busy out in the garage (see sig) aside from life, so my posting has taken a sharp decline it seems.
> 
> I'm personally Closing in on 50M keys (Adz where you at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall Team stats are looking pretty good as well! *We're in the Top 10 Overall Teams for Input (Currently ranked #9), and Second Overall for Uptime!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that does strike me as odd - Can anyone tell me how this guy has been registered for a week, but has 9.20PB Downloaded and 5.58PB Uploaded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also somehow pulsed a 20 yr uptime, from one PC....


Haha, my key presses have gone off a cliff lately. I got a new job and I can't install wp on my work computer









Congrats on the 50m


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oh wow, I'm in the top 5 in OCN Upload.


Right behind you!

(in position, not stats)


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Oh wow, I'm in the top 5 in OCN Upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right behind you!
> 
> (in position, not stats)
Click to expand...

I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Jeppzer

You guys have way too much traffic.


----------



## Inquisitor911

Just hit 5 TB of total download! I recently moved and got faster Internet (50 mbps) than the Internet I had before (18 mbps), and I've been making good use of it.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

I had thought of installing Whatpulse on the PCs I use to sync backup chains from all our clients because according to our firewall they throughput 2TB per month. But I thought that might be a bit unfair.


----------



## eTheBlack

In latest beta release they fixed network traffic. It is very accurate now (too good actually) , so upload should go back up again


----------

